# Synchronicity



## jpgrdnr

I did UTSE and there a number of threads on Synchronicity.

Anyone ever read The Roots of Coincidence by Arthur Koestler?

I'm just curious as to this occurring, and wondering about the Jung link with archetypes.

I would agree that its just a right brain function of aesthetics and of intuition.  A relearning of unknowns, that are already known.

Like discovering logic gates or binary numbers without ever having encountered such knowledge before.


----------



## panic in paradise

I like to think of synchronicity as common-sense, to the extent that all un relative activity becomes less apparent, and the _perceiving_ ''sub conscious'' is allowed greater function then the _knowing_ "higher mind"; which is under much dictation from the Ego.

Synchronicity is also Christ/Krishna/cosmic-consciousness; everything that can exist does and will; "Whoever has ears to hear about the infinities, let him hear"(Sophia of Jesus Christ).


----------



## Foreigner

I know the associative mind has something to do with it, but there are also circumstances under which I experience a lot more synchronicity. It's usually when I'm happy and abundance is flowing into my life. I swear that sometimes the universe talks to me through the world around.


----------



## trees_please

All the world is continuous patterns. patterns upon patterns. its up to the human brain to react and perceive them.


----------



## RobotRipping

i swear i experience (more occurrences of) synchronicity while tripping than any other time. It's like the weirdest shit has to happen while i trip. However it could just be that i over analyze things and am more aware. It's been a while since i read Jung and about archetypes. I think it has more to do with hyper awareness and realizing that things in this world are so intricately connected. 

i once had this friend who told me about a terrible feeling she had out of no where before finding out that her grandmother died. Something like that. Maybe it's intuition as well. Once i was getting high in a car with a bunch of friends and just got a bad feeling and peeled out of there, only to see the cops coming in exactly where we were leaving. Maybe they weren't coming for us but i felt it was a strange coincidence.


----------



## rangrz

I think it's confirmation bias, over sensitive pattern recognition, and misunderstanding of probabilities.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i tend to agree that this is the explanation much of the time.

alasdair


----------



## trees_please

i think its a combination of hyper awareness and plain old salience..


----------



## What 23

I just wrote the word "Dead", and in a MMO game I began to play, as I was still thinking about writing/why I wrote it, I came upon a guy named "Reaper 2020", who invited me to be in a group with him (met the Reaper). He is the first person I have grouped and talked and played with in this game (Defiance). The server seems really... Dead, as well. Last night the servers were flooded. New game.

Dead when I wrote it had a meaning to me... I wondered that/if I was, and have been dead... Perhaps my entire known life. This is like a dream. 

Another (meaning) has to do with an illness, that makes me ponder death.


----------



## Foreigner

^ I have stuff like that happen to me too. I'm thinking about something and then it appears 5 seconds later. There's more than confirmation bias happening some of the time, IMO.


----------



## alasdairm

^ given the vast numbers at play in our universe (and potentially other dimension), it's surprising to me that coincidences like that don't happen _more_ often...

alasdair


----------



## ebola?

At its best, synchronicity is the experience of emergent 'creation', where what unfolds challenges the distinction between random happenstance and contrived design.  At it's worse (that is, applied quite literally and overly specifically), synchronicity is precisely what rangrz described.

ebola


----------



## RhythmSpring

I actually think synchronicity is the rule, not the exception. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Magickduck

I have ALOT of this shit happen to me, i think its because at one point I accidently put a synchronicity spell on myself... trying to undo it and just let normal things happen as it gets confusing... i know i sound crazy but its hard not to be when this shit happens all the time..

example:
Last weekend, I went to a burn (a burningman precompression party). As soon as I got there, the person at the gate asked me if they could annoint me with the ashes from the effigy at last years burn. then i went inside, rolled a spliff, lit it and passed it to someone, they passed me one the exact same size back. Then the guy proceeded to ask me if I am a computer tech (which I am). I asked him how he knew, he said just a guess. Then he told me his job, linux administration, which is the same job as me. We talked about it for a sec, then this other guy came up (while the first guy was still there),  told me he was a pieces, and his birthday. He had the exact same birthday as me. Then this other guy comes up while those two are still there, and tells me his name is ASDS (censored for anonymity). My name is also ASDS, the exact same nickname [ a very slight modification of my birthname] I go by. Then these 3 guys proceed to tell me these long metaphorical stories about God.

So I had a complete cosmic mirror echo thing, guy with my job, guy with my bday, guy with my name, tell me about God.

And theres no way any of these guys were messing with me, as I didn't know them, was in a random city, no one knew me, and I had just gotton there.

Sometimes this drives me crazy, I thought i was telepathic for a bit, sometimes these synchronicities reveal things to me and its legit, other times its delusion of fucked up shit happening and it got all dark (i hope its delusion). I think what it is is just an echo of my MIND, not nessicarily the future.


----------



## alasdairm

Magickduck said:


> Last weekend, I went to a burn (a burningman precompression party). As soon as I got there, the person at the gate asked me if they could annoint me with the ashes from the effigy at last years burn.


your were at a burningman party - that's hardly a coincidence!


Magickduck said:


> then i went inside, rolled a spliff, lit it and passed it to someone, they passed me one the exact same size back.


there's hardly a large spectrum of different spliff sizes going round an event like that. just about any spliff somebody passes you is going to be between about 1 inch and 3.5 inches...


Magickduck said:


> Then the guy proceeded to ask me if I am a computer tech (which I am). I asked him how he knew, he said just a guess. Then he told me his job, linux administration, which is the same job as me.


linux admin is a reasonably common job in tech. especially if there's a lot of tech where you were. in the sf bay area, every other person is a linux sysadmin...


Magickduck said:


> We talked about it for a sec, then this other guy came up (while the first guy was still there),  told me he was a pieces, and his birthday. He had the exact same birthday as me.


there are about 19,000,000 people on earth with your birthday. you're going to run into one of them once in a while. the chances of you running into somebody who shares your birthday are higher than most people realise.


Magickduck said:


> Then this other guy comes up while those two are still there, and tells me his name is ASDS (censored for anonymity). My name is also ASDS, the exact same nickname [ a very slight modification of my birthname] I go by.


without knowing the specific name, it's hard to know how common that is.

you think something mystical is going on. i see a bunch of pretty mundane coincidences... when all you have is a hammer, everything starts to look like a nail.

alasdair


----------



## Foreigner

^ You really chalk a sequence like that up to pure coincidence? Maybe if just one thing happened then ok, but so many things in sequence? I can't believe that.


----------



## Magickduck

not to mention this shit happens to me all the time...alsadar, perhaps you are overly analytical/logical. I used to be a devout athiest and logical thinker until I was about 15. It is all perspective, but once you open your mind to the possibilities, it allows them to happen. hence the 'faith of a mustard seed can move a mountain' of christianity..


----------



## alasdairm

Foreigner said:


> ^ You really chalk a sequence like that up to pure coincidence? Maybe if just one thing happened then ok, but so many things in sequence? I can't believe that.


but each individual coincidence was completely unrelated: one was about burningman; one about a spliff; one about his birthday; one about his job; one about his name.

the one about burningman was tenuous at best. the one about the spliff was, to me, clutching at straws desperately. the one about his birthday was a lot less impressive when you actually think about the numbers; etc.

again, you (plural) think something mystical is going on. i see a bunch of pretty mundane coincidences.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

alasdairm said:


> but each individual coincidence was completely unrelated
> 
> alasdair


^
|
v


Magickduck said:


> Then these 3 guys proceed to tell me these long metaphorical stories about God.



Not unrelated. Granted the type of event he was at... This might not seem out of the ordinary. Still, I believe he was in something. We are all "in something" that we can't really fully perceive. I tend to go with Rhythmspring in his saying, that it is the rule rather than the exception. Although I do leave room for certain chaos, I still think on levels it's all been allocated.

A girl I love posted a picture of Bugs Bunny holding a carrot, with a heart around them within a day, or two, of me buying a carrot for the first time in nearly a year, and having eaten parsnips for the very first time, feasting on them those days. Parsnips are in the carrot family, and taste like them, to me (but different), and smell as well like them (to me, but different). I didn't tell her this. We don't talk, conventionally. The carrot had been in the fridge those couple of days before that, but because of her posting that image, I ate the carrot, as sort of an ode to love, order, and these things that make me say "huh... wow. cool. what's up with that?", on varying levels. The awe, the mystery. 

A list can go on. Her pictures seem taken from my head. Like I am making all of this. Not that I am. Unless I change the definition of me.

We are all living (and dying) in a circle, to some degree. In the same. This stuff is bound to happen.


----------



## rangrz

Richard P. Feynman said:
			
		

> You know, the most amazing thing happened to me tonight. I was coming here, on the way to the lecture, and I came in through the parking lot. And you won't believe what happened. I saw a car with the license plate ARW 357. Can you imagine? Of all the millions of license plates in the state, what was the chance I would see that particular one tonight? Amazing!



It's really easy to make a big deal out of co-incidents after the fact. However, all sorts of things happen on a regular basis that are extremely improbable. 

Want to see something REALLY improbable happen?

Grab a deck of cards, shuffle it, and draw them out one by one and note down the exact sequence of suit and value of the cards drawn.

Congratulations: You've just witnessed an event that happens 1 time out of 80658175170943878571660636856403766975289505440883277824000000000000 times.

As for your birthday



			
				rationalwiki.org said:
			
		

> Consider a party attended by thirty people: what are the chances that two of them have the same birthday? One in twelve, or, roughly 8% (30/365)? After all, it's a 1 in 365 chance someone will share your birthday, and by the lottery analogy above, there's 30 shots at winning.
> 
> No, the odds are significantly better than that. In fact, there is a 70.6% probability. This is known as the "birthday problem". The apparently miraculous breaking of odds is attributed to the fact that the question is "what is the chance that any two people have the same birthday?", whereas most people following common sense tend to translate the question as "what is the chance that someone will have the same birthday as me?". So while you get 30 shots at this 1 in 365 lottery, so does everyone else. More specifically, every possible pairings of two individuals in the group of 30 has a shot at this 1 in 365 chance. Regardless, the answer is very non-intuitive and is a good display of how people don't do well at guessing probabilities. Once the problem is known, however, calculating the real odds is just a simple case of exploiting the correct mathematics.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> A girl I love posted a picture of Bug's Bunny holding a carrot, with a heart around them within a day, or two, of me buying a carrot for the first time in nearly a year, and having eaten parsnips for the very first time, feasting on them those days. Parsnips are in the carrot family, and taste like them, to me (but different), and smell as well like them (to me, but different).


another, to me, mundane coincidence...

alasdair


----------



## What 23

to some vantage or another, everything is mundane.

But she didn't post a picture of a carrot 183 days before, or after. She posted it that day, when I still had the taste of that family of plant in my mouth.

This is also written by a guy who can't eat anything but cannabis seeds, on a daily basis (as >99% of calories in the past couple of years) without his immune system attacking it, and this was a rare experiment in introducing/testing a food, for reactions. I guess to say that that is not mundane, is an assumption, based on another assumption that anything else exists, but my experience, which I can't prove. 

I did successfully eat carrots, and parsnips, for some time. Tried to rotate them in and out of my diet, to stop from developing antigens to them, but eventually they began to swell my throat up. I was so happy when I began to eat them, and could. There was so much meaning. She was so on my plane! Wow! There's a reason for her! And this! A new food I can tolerate! I'm so excited! Yay! Thanks be to God!

Then...

...Awww.



What would be, for example, not "mundane" (common)?


----------



## L2R

nb. alasdairm writes off anything even remotely mysterious. always has. 

people like that seem to me to be taking effort in avoiding situations in which they have to admit that they do not have a full understanding or control over their universal conceptions. imo, whilst there indeed is an association between synchronicity and paranoia, that is a hyper pattern recognition and a longing for attention, and this explains the delusion in many cases. i don't think this explanation sufficies for all instances.


----------



## What 23

Rangrz, forgive me, but I am not seeing anyone by those names in this thread. Can you detail more where and why you pulled those?

The license plate deal is really missing the point (although yea, valuable information to know especially in this, don't take offense, or think I am trying to incite big arguments). You are bringing up single "rare" things... Not inter-related, multi-weighted, "meaningful coincidences", which _synchronicity_ is supposed to describe.


I admit, stepping back a little, that it is easy to find yourself (or be lost) "clutching at straws" (per alasdairm's words in earlier post) when it comes to things of this nature, though. I try to watch for it.



Another (safe for work)...

*NSFW*: 



I live in Indianapolis. The Indy 500 is there. My dad got free tickets last year, and gave them to my brother and me. We go, and as I am walking up the bleachers to take my seat, I see a girl I know. I can look around, and see nobody else that I know. She is also the only girl from Indianapolis that I have any kind of contact with that could be considered frequent. I used to work with her, at a natural foods store, and I shop there. I know very, very few people here, hinted at that I know her the best, and I never hang out with her outside of friendly, sometimes playful conversation in our interaction. Basically I am a loner, for the most part. 

So I see her there. I kind of hope she doesn't see me yet (but of course I hope she does). She does though, and waves. Smiles big. April Love. "What are the odds?" She says. I return this. 

My seat is directly behind her. 

My dad, per investigation, got the tickets from a different place from hers, and he lives an hour and half from me... And two hours from her group. 

She was there with her best friend, and her friend's father, and brother. They own and operate a dough-nut shop. Vroom Vroom Vroooooooooooooooooooom.

Round, and round, and round...




0000000000
0123456789
0000000000

0000000000
1234567890
0000000000

0000000000
0987654321
0000000000

0000000000
9876543210
0000000000


----------



## rangrz

> Rangrz, forgive me, but I am not seeing anyone by those names in this thread. Can you detail more where and why you pulled those?



The license plate one is a quote from one of the most famous scientists of the 20th century, he won a Nobel Prize and more or less fathered quantum electrodynamics, the most precisely tested scientific theory to date, and more generally, fathered  relativistic quantum field theories.

The second one is from a website, which focuses on debunking pseudoscience and bric-a-brac related beliefs.


----------



## What 23

Okay... It was the formatting that confused me. I figured out it wasn't handles from anyone in here, but I still don't know where exactly it was directed, or how to take it, considering it really didn't touch what it- Synchronicity, was, all-around. It was like seeing one dimension in a multi-dimensional image... to me. One line that might be put to a square shape. No offense. Necessary information-- Strengthening, but no follow through (but perhaps that's best left to the reader?). 

Synchronicity isn't just pointing out the improbable... It is when multiple things happen in accordance with the thoughts of one, or many sharing the same, or connecting experience, which they perceive as somehow meaningful, to them. Though as I did say, the material you provided works. I just had some issues understanding what you meant, in the context/where to apply it here/in response to whom. 

Perhaps by the same sciences, yes, even these events that are really meaningful, and with the multiple weights with "meaning" to people, in all their "improbability", they can be seen as nothing if not extremely likely to occur, repeatedly. The exact wave that is there, where it is, right now, couldn't be any other way. 

And yea, it's extremely unlikely that I put my bottle down there, exactly there where it is... Too. And the amount of dust under it.



Synchronicity, by it's very word, implies (requires) more than one object/event/thing/yada/uhhwhat being together, aligned in some way in time and space to be perceived by one, and those events to have attention are rare to occur together, and/or individually in the way they do, in accordance with some previous or ongoing thought, commonality, meaning, feeling. But you know... I see so many when they argue against (or attempt to deconstruct/reduce) things like this bring up examples of something being improbable with no real context or "meaning", or the feelings involved (which aren't nothing, in the universe, and haven't been quantified, in their implications/weighting in it, and neither has "meaning") which I can basically equate to my bottle (or any other object) with the exact improbable dust particles from wherever landing here, as they are under my bottle exactly where I put it. It, not one millimeter to right, or left. It's kind of like, "so what?"... But still useful when I think about it.

_Edit (another): The license plate might apply only if, for a small example, the person just bought a 357 magnum and pulled out of a parking lot to find himself directly behind a car with that plate. Or if it was there where he parked, in some line of sight way, unmissable, or something. Front, back, left, or right. And even more, if the initials of the person one intended to kill (if that was their mission) with it, were ARW (or even some arrangement, or backwards). Or more if it happened- these numbers, more than this two times. Maybe a receipt for it was timestamped at 3:57. Maybe it was 3:57, when the guy saw the ARW 357, going to buy the 357, where a car with a 357 plate was also parked. Then the clocks were wrong, inside, and this time was also displayed there. I mean... You know what I mean. And would not a man at least reflect on what he was doing, given these highly unlikely alignments? Not that all synchronicity is perceived in this way, or that that is my point with this. This is just an example I came up with based on "357", which I first associate with a revolver pistol. Basically, it just seemed incomplete, what he said. I'm waiting for him to make a connection. The guy was just pointing at dust being where it is, as being improbable. But maybe I just took it as sarcasm, too. Maybe it's intended to seem like sarcasm ("amazing!", and your presentation of the crazy improbability of that order occurring, of cards), but this has an underlying meaning along with the "everything is a miracle" option. I don't believe the case is that way with you, based on your other contributions, but I haven't seen the rest of the script of what he said-- The context in what he said it, so I can't assume it wasn't how he intended it, to construct something for people to draw from, to discover more things, not to just... I don't know what people try to do when they somehow find ways to argue synchronicity. Reduce. I don't know though. Maybe I react to it the wrong way. I know I do. I find arguments make things stronger. 

But was he arguing it? Maybe some things might genuinely be a bigger deal than others, too. By his way, everything might go gray. Scientist. Nothing wrong with it.
Valuable. But I keep arguing..._


----------



## alasdairm

synchronous just means 'happening at the same time'. millions of things happen at the same time every day. selection bias, i believe, leads people to give certain of these incidences more weight...

alasdair


----------



## What 23

In some instances yes.

And yes on synchronous, which requires things (plural)... Not one single instance of something singular simply happening, or being as it is, per the quoted by rangrz.


----------



## What 23

trees_please said:


> All the world is continuous patterns. patterns upon patterns. its up to the human brain to react and perceive them.



Yea... 

And maybe these patterns have organization on levels that we don't perceive quite, always, or at all. Organization and intelligence as a system we are rooted in, in time. Perhaps it's all extremely simple. 

There was a guy on MySpace, on my friends years ago when I was on it, named Vast Active Living Intelligence System. I just now remembered it was coined before, and in a search found something about it being by Philip K. Dick. I don't know anything about it, but the words get a gist of what I am thinking. It was apparently his (Dick's) gnostic vision of God.

I need to step back and admit that some might be necessary dead. But it is more alive and aware and active than we give it credit for/are capable of seeing, I think.

Sometimes I like to see it like: How can man be so arrogant in his assumption that he gave birth to intelligence? That he didn't come from a pattern of intelligence? That it isn't still ongoing, and eternal. I mean, the Universe. The Universe is. Right? I mean... it... is. It exists. Like it would stop.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> And yes on synchronous, which requires things (plural)...


this morning my gf took a shower while i stayed in bed. i made breakfast while she got ready for work. she left for work and i fed the dog. etc. ad nauseum.

the number of things (plural) which happen at the same time in the same second is staggering, let alone the same minute or the same day across the entire population of the planet. yet most of them are completely not noteworthy...

alasdair


----------



## What 23

Never really argued with that. It would be rather silly to. 
But you are describing activities which just happen to occur at the same time... Not "meaningful coincidences". At least, I'm not seeing it.

Yea most are perhaps not noteworthy, but I found it so when I went to a racetrack which seats hundreds of thousands and saw April Love, and found my seat right by her.

Sometimes though, it is all seemingly in this "synchronicity". And it might seem that all things might be worthy of a look. But nothing would ever get done.


----------



## alasdairm

^ they are only meaningful because you choose to give them meaning. the reason i describe them as 'mundane' is because you choose to give weight to a particular occurrence that seems highly meaningful to you but it's nestled in among tens of billions of other synchronous events. again, given the massive, massive numbers involved, it's simply not that surprising that 'meaningful' coincidences will occur.

to you there is something noteworthy and mystical at play. to me, the events _just happen to occur at the same time._

alasdair


----------



## What 23

I can accept that. 

But I never said mystical. And meaning is definitely something perceived... But I do believe it is often weighted in something tangible.

Alas, I have been where I understand why people go delusional. This does border irrational/crazy.

Jumping... Even though I call them meaningful, I am not quick to assign meaning, but I remain suspicious. Events like seeing April just maintain my suspicion. Suspicion of what? Just something more pulling the strings I guess, that I can't see. God, maybe. Or some unseen system/order that makes me consider that what is going on in my little mind might have weight with the world around me... Not that I cause it or it favors me or anything... But that being in the "weight", I am serving it, and I am about it, and so is my experience. 

As trees please said, patterns are everywhere. I don't believe it is a stretch to believe that the derive of things might be read... That our own symbols and communications are as sound as, forgive me for my limitation in this... They are as tangible as life. They might be in some sense like physical "constants", why a symbol is what it is, or sound. How to say it. Our creations aren't just random and non-weighted in the universe. Like any part of an ecosystem, it is used. 

Eh, but it can go on and on.


----------



## What 23

I wanted to add a few new ones. 

I got out of the shower the other day, and I wanted to shave my head. I have never shaved my head, but have been considering it on some level for awhile. I am sort of going bald. Thin. One thing that stops me is my fear of having a mis-shaped head, or something. I didn't shave it that day, but that was the strongest I have felt the desire to since I met girl that I will bring up when I refer to a girl, most of the time. So, strongest I have felt the desire to in four years, I think. 

Got a haircut the first chance I had. A couple of days later, or so. A guy who I have had a few interactions with over the years asks me what I would like, so that he can translate it to the woman who will be cutting my hair, who speaks little to no English. He suggests something like a 2 or a 3 on top, and 2 on sides, slightly faded up, however. I don't know what happened. I thought I agreed but I also think I said something about it being short, but he explained how to cut it and the length of what he said would seem to translate what he said, to her, but the finished product was a very, very close cut, with sculpting of my hairline with a straight razor. I look very close to bald, or did a week ago. I really liked it. Like it. I don't have to worry about it. Pleasant mistake of direction. Served, even if I can admit not directly, my very recent desire- a strong one at that, to shave my head. The experience gave me confidence to shave it... Not that I am in any hurry. I might like this close cut for now. 

Hmm. 

Next one, a girl... Or girls. A day or two before this, or I don't really remember but it was really recent- within days, I was looking through my emails trying to find a certain one that I sent to myself, that had a code in it that I needed, or something. I came across some messages sent from me to this "Brianna", whom I met on Myspace years back. I had forgotten about her, or all but, you know. Didn't think about her. Four years pass, I stumble upon her name and these communications, and a couple of days, or so, later, I get an email saying that "Brianna Bear" from my contacts had joined Google Plus. I talked to her before, and into the time I began talking to Donna, but stopped when started with Donna. Slight carry over. Brianna didn't seem that interested. Or was just quiet. I did most of the talking. Later on, I check Donna's page, on facebook, and she had put up a new photo of herself, self shot. I had also just that morning wondered when she'd display her face, and not another image. It had been months. Both images are taken at very similar angles, and proportions. Almost mirror images. Within the same hour. 

Not really a big deal. Not saying it is. Sometimes a shadow is cast. But who am I to say this is it, exactly and that's final? I can't. There might be something more. But I am human. And God's arms are everywhere. 
But sometimes it's as if I could think that it revolves around me. I think it's more of a dance, though. I have seen how out of control that I am, even if in some control.

Today I went and got my taxes done, finally. I owed 117 dollars, for which I made a special trip back to the place to get instructions on what to do with it, after declining paying it right then, an hour or so earlier. I came up with the money. I've never had to pay right away before, so was unfamiliar. Always got money back. I was never on a 1099 before. Anyways, so the number was at peak-interest for an hour or two today... 117. Tonight I learned that there was, Boston Marathon, bombings, with some dead, and many injured. My first thoughts about Boston, and today, and significance possible (why???...), I thought of taxes. And Boston and Taxes... Boston Tea Party. So that sort of clicked, although I have no idea as to the intentions or reasons or God knows. Then I read that it was the 117th running. So that was that. 

Some could also say that taxes kill us.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Foreigner said:


> I swear that sometimes the universe talks to me through the world around.



Here's my problem with this idea, although I am open-minded to the possibility of some sort of higher "communication" - if the universe wanted to communicate with us, why would it be so damn subtle? You'd think if there were some higher intelligence wishing to make itself known, it would do something outrageously obvious, like possess a toaster to burn a piece of toast with the letters "I AM GOD" or something like that, right?


----------



## What 23

Heart.

Wanted to invite Donna to dinner with family within a day of meeting her, after staying with her for two days in a row after first meeting. She requested. I was, taken. Didn't know what to do. I didn't invite her though because I didn't want to push us into anything serious, but it already felt like we were supposed to be together in some way. Or it felt right to invite her, is all I can say. I fought it. I didn't. Held back feelings. Fear. 

She had asked me to help her remove storage from a space she rented. I met her the day after she moved in to her new place. I wanted to help. First plan was to do it before the month was over, but then she changed her mind, or something, and I didn't catch it in a communication in text from her. I still thought we were supposed to do it a certain day. She went back to work, stripping, and I didn't really hear from her again. This was all around the same time that I thought I was helping her with this. I waited for her text or call that day, as I thought she was going to. Missed vital information not a day before. New information that had only I paid attention  I wouldn't have got worried after not hearing from her. I wouldn't have tried to contact her... As it happened, while she was at work. I wouldn't have come of as insecure and checking up on her, jealous, or what. I imagine she already put a distance between anything real, while being at that place. I pushed myself away, as it happened. Days passed, no communication. I was genuinely worried something happened... Not so much that I had been rejected. I was worried that if something had happened, that I had done nothing. 

Much happened in that time apart, after spending many days with her in a short period of time, getting to know her. I thought about her. I delved into numbers, like the number 23, finding it everywhere. No, you really can't do it with just any number, in any situation. 23 is "really good at this game". But (shakes my head), getting back to reality, while with her, some voice in my head told me loudly that she was my wife. I had feelings like that about her. But the voice was loud. And numbers, according to how I found them, found her to come to the same number as my mom, leading me to find, in the first place, that my mom's name, coming to the number 184, by most common methods of calculation, of letter to number, has a sum of 23 times 8, 2 to the 3rd power. I had been "obsessed" (I don't really like to call it that, when you just see it everywhere it doesn't mean you're obsessed, it just happens... but obsession can also happen) with the number for years. It has all been one culmination, one after another. Each validating the previous ones even further into a matrix as sound as the ground I walk on- my experiences, with this number easily found. Now it's not such a big deal. I mean, I accept there are many patterns... But a human gives 23 chromosomes to another 23 chromosomes to create another human. Their number system 0123456789, used most commonly... The 9th prime number is 23. The highest single digit to work with is 9. The highest hour is 23. The 24th hour is always referred to as zero. The most common shape in the known existence is a circle. It's simple. It's inclusive. You want something. Circle it. Your heart pumps circular objects with particles in sort of spherical shells or round orbits in blood which is also made up of particles following similar movements, in basic... "circles" through the body. This also takes place in tubes, which are circular. I don't mean to go on and on. Simple is best. 0, 6, 8, and 9 in this standard form can sum to this number, 23, as well. Just observation. 9 and 6 can look a little like sperm. 8 like cell-division. When you've been seeing 23 in everything for years and then the number systems themselves reveal it, as they come, it can be exiting. In hindsight, I move on. I remember notes. Perhaps they are clues, to something. Who is to say?

I met Donna on 1/23. I met her 203 weeks before 12/21/2012, a date which I was sort of looking forward to at the time. I was born 203 days before the end of the year, at 22:03 EST/02:03 GMT. 161 full days had passed, which can be factored to 7x23. Right yayyyy. Anyways. Later on I found that my ex gave me a watch 161-162 weeks before I met Donna. From meeting Donna, on 1/23/2009, I came up with the date of December 23rd, 2005, as being exactly 162 weeks from that date. So, "Christmas", falling where it does at the end of the year, and time being marked "Before Christ" and whatever is after, and time. And the girl who gave me the watch was Marilyn, my last "girlfriend". It was a cuff design, and felt... It felt like I was cuffed, restricted, marked, attempted-to-be controlled. I didn't like it. My mood toward her changed, although I knew that... or felt it was crazy. Suddenly I didn't really want to be with Marilyn. I had had feelings from time to time before then, but that was a very strange feeling. Like it was over. Though we went 9 more months.

It's hard to tell this story because it can branch a lot and there's back-story to this.

Moving forward, forgetting that for this bit. 

I met a girl named Gabrielle that summer, after meeting Donna. Donna and I had not spoken since when. I had tried communicating with her. But nothing really got through. I saw Gabrielle at a Nine Inch Nails concert, on 5/30- Donna's birthday. One thing in common with them is that they both have red hair. So did Marilyn. Marilyn 888 days before Donna (or 880), something significant in occurrence. Another was that Donna was heavy into Angels, and believed greatly in them. She sort of introduced me to even considering their existence as much as I have since, yet still deny, I find, when I see. Gabriel/Gabrielle is of course an angelic name. Anyways, I see Gabrielle there. I know who she is and I don't even think I have seen her face, fully. I am walking behind her, as we enter the main area. A man flanks either side of her. I recognize her, from MySpace. She had been on my favorites for about a year or so, at that point. Just never talked to her. Didn't make contact here, either. But then days later- only a couple, I do. I ask her if she went to this concert, and that I thought I saw her. She writes me back, giving me her phone number. I wait a few days to call, and then I do. And perfect timing, a man very close to her has just died. She is crying. She opens up to me about him. Called him family- like a close uncle, but was a friend somehow. Acted as an uncle. I visit her the day of his funeral. I park, without knowing, in a town I have never been in, one parking lot away from the restaurant we were eating at. I was at Subway's getting internet access from, in my car, and this place was the next lot. No sign. The building looked abandoned, actually. Like nothing. We did already decide to eat Mexican. Here it was. Like a magnet. Automaton. Brainless. I park directly across from a storage unit, my car facing it-- The number 203 above it. A fence between. I think of Donna. 5/30- Day I see Gabrielle, Donna's birthday. Storage. What fucked it up. What. What. 

A year after Donna, exactly 1 year after I thought was the deadline to remove her things from storage, to avoid paying another month (but she changed her mind and I didn't catch it- her message), I had what resembled a heart attack. I went to the hospital. I believe now it was an allergic reaction that happened to get bad due to weather, and timing. The next year, I made sure I took it easy that day, but the first day back at work- the next day, the first order I took that day was to a "Hart" family. The next year after that, also on 1/31, my Grandmother died. And that night/morning that she died, I had conversations with one girl who I found was born basically on the 203rd day of the year (202.85 lets call it), who contacted me on OkCupid, and another, born on the 23rd day of some month... same site. As she died, I was talking to the one born on the 23rd, about death, spirituality. Deep conversation. Existence. She gave me her number at the end of the conversation, which I have never called, due to the timing, sort of. I later found my Grandma died around 5:30 in the morning, right around the time her- the girl and I signed off. I forget her name. Lacey. The girl prior, revealed herself. Got naked, wanted me to, as well. Doesn't happen every day. 

I ate beef liver the night before my Grandmother's funeral. During it, I had extreme chest pain. I thought I might just die, during. I think it was an allergy to the beef liver, but the end result was this. My heart pained, again, and things close to me. 

There's more stuff that happened, of course, all through varied levels. Some noticed. Some not. Just the way things flow. It's hard putting it all down on here. Symbolism in life. Hidden languages. Just to hear it speak.

I got a job, finally, after years of sitting on my ass living off of my parents, after Donna. Part of the reason I was insecure, with her, was that I was unable to support a relationship, and I met the girl of my dreams. Way to go. So she motivated me to work. I started out at Dominos, as a delivery driver. A guy named Dustin Dye (say it? try? fun) hired me. First dream I remember with her, first night together, I was shot in my chest by a guy, as we laid together. She tried to protect me. He just laughed, and walked away. She seemed to know him, not that she was happy about this. Almost like, powerless somehow before him, perhaps dependent somehow. I don't want to speculate though. Donna had ordered Dominos the night before I met her- her first night in her new place, and I mentioned the thought of getting a job driving there. Easy work, livable money. That night before we first met was 1/22/2009. The first girl I met working at Dominos, was Raven. Raven, I found, was born 1/22. She was also the only girl that I found at all attractive, who worked there. Black. Then I met Donna. Donna not the red-haired Donna that I fell in love with. Donna, another black girl. Older. 40s. The only other female driver. The only other girl to work there was named XiXi, pronounced KiKi (Key Key), short for Xiamara. This goes on and on, and in my head it goes together but I can realize- or do, that you won't get it. If you do. Wow. I love you. I should love you anyways. But I'm just saying.

Anyways, I am told to use XiXi's box-- Drop box/money box for the time being, to store my cash so I don't get robbed for it... before I get my own. KiKi is away at school at the (that) moment. When I do choose my lock box, I choose the very center one in the bunch, which happens to be right above (or below... I am more confident) "Donna"- the name marked on there (mine later has a name put on it by Dustin, "23"). It's the cleanest one, and doesn't have a bent or sharp rusty edge/surfaces quite like others might. I choose it for the right reasons, despite the memory of Donna that I find hard to let go of, or something I saw/felt, you know... and this constant reminder. Now- too, every time I try to close my box, it get's caught on a big lock from Donna's box, which hangs over mine in a way that I have to move it, to close my own. The largest lock in the bunch. Symbol. I could go into their names, and craziness in that, too, like Donna at work's name having the word "Hair" in it- how it's pronounced... and having a very hairy chin (also shares my mothers rare to hear- to me, middle name, Faye, and my sister's birthday), and Raven with a last name beginning with "Man" (KiKi ending in man, and her sister Moriah...), and her upper lip has more of a mustache than some men can grow. I am not saying this to be mean. Or anything. And I know, this is kind of a mess, but I hope you see some of it. If you don't, I'm sorry. 

I don't know. Donna put up some image with the number 23 as prominent in it. And it was one of four numbers, totaling to 92. 92/4=23. 23 was the only one that repeated, occurring twice. My friend's dad died on 10/23. She put this image up on 10/20, or so. My friend, who was one of my best, his name is Richard Donald (last name withheld), and Donna's father's name is/was Donald Richard. I grew up with Richard. His dad's funeral was at a 1840 something street, in Jeffersonville, IN. 184 is a number I clearly associate with Donna, as it was a number that I found to correlate with my mother. Through her, perhaps I didn't finish it before- the thought, I found this number, had she really been my wife, and traditionally took my name- her name coming to 184 if I calculated it to number, this way. 184 I had seen before, and tried my mother. It was hers, and by this, I found the connection to 23, validating.

Please, don't judge me. Please.

I waited forever to take the rock, a piece of jet, that she allowed me to choose from her collection of gemstones, to be evaluated. Years. Or a year. I finally took it to be looked at, to ask what it was, exactly (I didn't know). Upon leaving, and exiting onto the main road, I got behind a car with the number 159 and letters LEG. 159 is associated to her (Her name sum as it is), in my neural wiring and chemical yada, and the first image I saw of her, to spark Hubba Hubba-ness from me, was an image she posted of herself holding her _leg_ up in a way, sexy. That day was the big earthquake in Haiti. It happened at around the time I was there at that store, asking about what she had given me. The last thing I told her, somewhat jokingly/playfully, but serious to my feeling, also, in ways, was "Hate You". It was an indirect communication. It was one of the last "names" that I chose for myself on Myspace, perhaps, before quitting/separating (trying to, sort of, I guess). I wanted her to see it. 

The first Earthquake that I experienced occurred when I was playing the game Quake, which I hadn't played in many years, at that point, and was only playing because my Xbox got the red-ring of death and was in for repairs. There was one girl, named "Batgirl" (and Bat=23 by numbering methods often used, just to squeeze that in here), in there, and a lot of guys... In this Quake server. I remember falling into a pit, into some magma (we were underground), and seeing her character down there as well. Her avatar had a text box above it denoting that she was typing a message. ";-)" is all the box says, while this is happening. I have a shot of thought that asks/says, "You must be a red-head", generally connecting the fire- the fire-pit, being in it, meeting her down there, uhh, I don't know, attempted flirtatious funny stuff. I decided to not ask the question though. It ended up coming up minutes later, in her conversation with one of the other guys (Yes, red-head). Then the earthquake happened. I live in Indiana, so it's rare. 

I found out she was from Toronto. I got a map and drew a line from Toronto, through Indy, and that line if continued on would pass very close to the epicenter of the quake. Hadn't played in years, and it happens to happen when I am playing the game- my first quake, and my first quake.

I apologize for how hard this might be to read. If you did manage to make it through, please know that I am not attempting to connect one thing to the next, in here, but in segments talking about things that occur, and just following thoughts/memories as I have them. Some might reflect/connect, and be related, though. For now, I need a rest. I feel with what I have inside, it is possible I could find the right format for everything to be understood by others the way I want it to, but maybe that's just for me to get. I still do this, though. 

I notice I omit a lot of details that to me are important to it, my memory, of how it has "connections". Just to mention, again, that I leave a lot out, so that I can write it down, and so that people might read it. In the process of trying, I might butcher it. I am sorry. And I may try to edit it. Sometimes I think I should just not hold back. But that would take a lot of time, and I might get more frustrated with trying to make sense in word, and the stuff I didn't remember, but did when I was past it, in writing, and how to implement. 

Anyways, enough, for now.

Thanks for reading.


-----------------------------------
Edited in from what was separate post, and intended to be separate:

About three years ago, voices, repeating "Alicia Keys!" as I am running, and over the course of a few days, or weeks. I can't remember. I hear Alisha's voice sometimes- an ex girlfriend, in my mind, at times. Very clearly. Most clearly when I ran/exercised. Many voices recognized but she was prominent. My mind couldn't let her go, either. This was after I met Donna, down the line, that this happened.

I had not heard from Alisha- an ex, in months (9?). Within days of hearing these voices, little, "fairy" voices... I get a text from her. "Do you have the corporate key? It's really important!!!"
It was to the wrong person, I guess...


----------



## alasdairm

TheAppleCore said:


> You'd think if there were some higher intelligence wishing to make itself known, it would do something outrageously obvious, like possess a toaster to burn a piece of toast with the letters "I AM GOD" or something like that, right?


why go the bother? a truly omnipotent being can do _anything_ - it's the very definition of omnipotence. he (for want of a better term) could just choose for all of us believe and we would believe.

could god create a rock so large that even he could not lift it?

maybe we're just not wired to understand that question yet. maybe god is so powerful we can't understand his limitations. or maybe there's simply no god?

alasdair


----------



## What 23

What is God?


----------



## TheAppleCore

alasdairm said:


> why go the bother? a truly omnipotent being can do _anything_ - it's the very definition of omnipotence. he (for want of a better term) could just choose for all of us believe and we would believe.



Good point. And, one could argue, to a certain extent he has. ~33% of the 7 billion people on the planet are considered "Christian". A LOT of people have faith in God.

Maybe, God remains elusive, because the point of the game is to discover him. Hide and seek is no fun if you don't pick good hiding spots.


----------



## FnX

trees_please said:


> All the world is continuous patterns. patterns upon patterns. its up to the human brain to react and perceive them.



And how exactly did you come to the conclusion that the world is made of patterns upon patterns? I think it's just a feature (or limitation) of our brain that we even see or perceive patterns. I would define a pattern as a series of events with some level of organization. Therefore in order to perceive a pattern, one must also be able to perceive the flow of time. I would also go as far as to proclaim that time itself is merely a perspective illusion; something that doesn't really exist universally despite us experiencing "time" in our brains/minds/memories.


----------



## Magickduck

FnX said:


> And how exactly did you come to the conclusion that the world is made of patterns upon patterns? I think it's just a feature (or limitation) of our brain that we even see or perceive patterns. I would define a pattern as a series of events with some level of organization. Therefore in order to perceive a pattern, one must also be able to perceive the flow of time. I would also go as far as to proclaim that time itself is merely a perspective illusion; something that doesn't really exist universally despite us experiencing "time" in our brains/minds/memories.



I would disagree, the world is most certainly made of patterns upon patterns... the fractal nature of the universe is one of its most beauitiful facets. The way our veins match the roots of a tree which matches a blood vessel which matches the shape of the universe etc and so on and so forth.... as far as patterns in conversations go, i'd suggest taking a dose of LSD and going to sit in a public place with lots of conversation and notice the connections... when One person says a sentance, it is likely that someone close by is saying that same sentance relating to something else completely, and this continues on and on and on.


----------



## L2R

TheAppleCore said:


> Here's my problem with this idea, although I am open-minded to the possibility of some sort of higher "communication" - if the universe wanted to communicate with us, why would it be so damn subtle? You'd think if there were some higher intelligence wishing to make itself known, it would do something outrageously obvious, like possess a toaster to burn a piece of toast with the letters "I AM GOD" or something like that, right?


futurama got it perfectly imo





it wouldn't work any other way


----------



## Magickduck

Or... do it sober.... but it may be hard to pick up on the patterns if you are not aware of them in the first place...


----------



## FnX

Magickduck said:


> I would disagree, the world is most certainly made of patterns upon patterns... the fractal nature of the universe is one of its most beauitiful facets. The way our veins match the roots of a tree which matches a blood vessel which matches the shape of the universe etc and so on and so forth.... as far as patterns in conversations go, i'd suggest taking a dose of LSD and going to sit in a public place with lots of conversation and notice the connections... when One person says a sentance, it is likely that someone close by is saying that same sentance relating to something else completely, and this continues on and on and on.



Well in a way you are at the root of the problem I'm trying to describe here, that our perceptive tools (the brain, our senses) are inherently flawed. It is your mind that has created all these separations allowing you to witness all sorts of connections and patterns in the first place. At the bottom of it all they are artificial constructs of the human mind, not some universal truth, we have simply taken something that is whole - the universe - and torn it apart into trillions of interacting pieces and parts, probably because that is the only way we can make any sense of it all in for example a verbal manner. Language itself is quite an artificial construct indeed, yet it profoundly affects how we experience everything around us.


----------



## What 23

Uhh... There are patterns. Simple way things happen. A leads to B leads to C. Paths of least resistance. Yea the brain might produce flaws but its wiring to find these patterns isn't just some stupid random accident.

And it is highly without awareness of ourselves to say that because we make or perceive something that it is separate... That because something is made by us and "artificial" it is somehow more capable of being wrong, or something. Maybe we just don't know how to read.

But your way of viewing is useful.


----------



## Foreigner

I'm not really sure how people can just reduce things to the mind, or synchronicity, or one thing or another, as if they know for sure. I have some interesting views about the nature of reality, but certanties? It's hard to really do those. 

The truth is that none of us really knows what's going on here, not 100% anyway. Maybe we pretend we know for own our security and sense of control, but really, nothing is in our control.


----------



## What 23

^good mind.

I tend to favor order, though. I like to see it. And I think that "patterns" are examples of high order. I'm just going off of words.

Maybe nature itself is "afraid" of being out of control, so it arranges itself around perceived likeness, and other things, like us. Not to say every level has what we might call perception, but what we call perception might spring from something we can't perceive, ourselves. At least always/easily. Some fundamental same at the bottom.

When I reduce, I still try to connect it back. I try to favor ordering. Sometimes I think some people are just taking things apart, and not putting it back together, or using the parts to try to make things better. But maybe someone needs to take it apart. Make it not work, so that someone might make it work, learn how it does, maybe make it work better. 

As humans, we are great at putting order to things. Our potential is great. Nature is riding with us...

...Without something resembling a pattern, nothing could exist (to present a challenge). Maybe it is a semi pattern, if that exists. I don't know... But the general idea is "that way". A pattern supports. A pattern is the two legs, two arms, two eyes deal. Penis and vagina. There are deviations. And these things spring from some other basic, natural allowance.

I think if someone wants to see patterns, look no further than the stars. Right that can mean at least two things. But I mean planets. Celestial bodies, and relationships between them. Between 365-366 24 hr periods per revolution around the sun. 28-29 days for moon to go through phases. I don't know much about it, but I know that watching these things has allowed us to do many things we wouldn't have otherwise. Just because these orders aren't always going to be the same, doesn't mean there is not something to go off of... that there is not something there that might be like stars for travelers.


----------



## What 23

Halo 4. I got my highest possible rank- 130, on the 23rd of April. The game started, after enough players were found, at 23:23:01- a time found later. The first player I see in-game, I see the number 23. I look again. His name is Dazr2323.

We are both heading to the Banshee- an aerial assault vehicle. 23 is a number I am with. Not to say there aren't others that I don't notice, in ways, but it has a frequency unlike any other that I see. 

I figure he being in front of me will get the craft and I start to change course, when he gets attacked and beat down by a guy on the blue team, named Friendly Dad C8. I run and get the craft before he can. 

I score 12 points, and then I am highjacked by him- Friendly Dad. Him again. Then a guy named TheFallen4824 joins, and then Korrupt288. 

The conclusion of the game comes with my using a Spartan Laser to knock a guy- GiveMeDatBooty, off of a Warthog turret. TheFallen was standing right next to me, I later found, watching the replay, studying some.

I was first place, and my team came in first. Dazr2323- The first guy I saw, was second on our team. Last on our team was TheFallen4824.

First on their team is PureSelf. 
Last Dragonsoul1508.

Next game I lose against a SFKS Priest and X Nephillim X, and a Xelhanz. Several people quit. They won outnumbered.

The names aligned well. 23 being there at the end like many ends for me (and beginnings), the time being 23:23:01 when the game began and Dazr2323 my first sighted other, extending to TheFallen joining right after I get knocked out of my plane, falling to the ground... And PureSelf being my mirror on the other team, and Dragonsoul and TheFallen don't have to be too far, in associated imagery... This aligned to me.

23, to me... I was born many ways with it, and is around importance. So this happening here is confirming, to me. 

I could probably go crazy with the other numbers. But I would do that in private.


----------



## TheAppleCore

L2R said:


> futurama got it perfectly imo
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it wouldn't work any other way



Elaborate?


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> Halo 4. I got my highest possible rank- 130, on the 23rd of April. The game started, after enough players were found, at 23:23:01- a time found later. The first player I see in-game, I see the number 23. I look again. His name is Dazr2323.
> 
> We are both heading to the Banshee- an aerial assault vehicle. 23 is a number I am with. Not to say there aren't others that I don't notice, in ways, but it has a frequency unlike any other that I see.
> 
> I figure he being in front of me will get the craft and I start to change course, when he gets attacked and beat down by a guy on the blue team, named Friendly Dad C8. I run and get the craft before he can.
> 
> I score 12 points, and then I am highjacked by him- Friendly Dad. Him again. Then a guy named TheFallen4824 joins, and then Korrupt288.
> 
> The conclusion of the game comes with my using a Spartan Laser to knock a guy- GiveMeDatBooty, off of a Warthog turret. TheFallen was standing right next to me, I later found, watching the replay, studying some.
> 
> I was first place, and my team came in first. Dazr2323- The first guy I saw, was second on our team. Last on our team was TheFallen4824.
> 
> First on their team is PureSelf.
> Last Dragonsoul1508.
> 
> Next game I lose against a SFKS Priest and X Nephillim X, and a Xelhanz. Several people quit. They won outnumbered.
> 
> The names aligned well. 23 being there at the end like many ends for me (and beginnings), the time being 23:23:01 when the game began and Dazr2323 my first sighted other, extending to TheFallen joining right after I get knocked out of my plane, falling to the ground... And PureSelf being my mirror on the other team, and Dragonsoul and TheFallen don't have to be too far, in associated imagery... This aligned to me.
> 
> 23, to me... I was born many ways with it, and is around importance. So this happening here is confirming, to me.
> 
> I could probably go crazy with the other numbers. But I would do that in private.


you posted this at 1:52. it's post #48. it contains 358 words. why didn't you mention those numbers? because they don't fit?

what do these have in common:

TheFallen4824
GiveMeDatBooty
Korrupt288
PureSelf
Dragonsoul1508

?

sounds to me like you have a hammer and everything is starting to look like a nail...

alasdair


----------



## What 23

Like I said in my post, I may not notice some. Thanks for pointing them out.

Also to me it reads 4:52 as post time.

What Pure"Self" and I have in common? Hmm... Really?
The Fallen and Korrupt? The fallen joins when I fall. And so does Korrupt. It is not a stretch Alasdairm. What do they have in common? Well besides falling being like in the context of calling something "The" fallen, something being corrupted, they both joined very close in time, after I fell, and both have numbers adding to the same. No big deal really. I think it is cool. It adds to my entertainment.. Ultimately what I make of it is private, for now... Until I am comfortable with a way to see, and say how it "connects".

I think you are assuming that just because you don't get it it is me with a hammer and a nail. Said the same thing to the guy on the first page you did. And what was the connection you missed? "God". You miss vital elements, and make judgments.

Back to PureSelf... He/she occupied the first position on the team I fought. ...A "mirror" in some sense. Who do fight?

GetDatBooty. It was kind of humorous. It was celebratory. My win at my max rank... 6 months of investment playing... I don't know. I did wonder too, but if I had to call it anything meaningful it is just that. Funny. But I did also add up numbers of all the names I saw in the game to find 157, which when inputted into Google I found something about a strain of E. Coli called O157... Which I associated with feces, which I might associate with booty/ass. How they connect. I won the game (with help of course). Booty was the decisive kill. Killed by me.

And some names and numbers in situations are just "extras", sometimes. The ones I list were the "stars" as they fell to my attention. I guess there could be more "secrets", but I try not to see "nails" everywhere/get too crazy. If I did that I'd bury myself... And I couldn't keep playing.

When in a conversation with just some, in a public place. When in a group project in a classroom... 27265189016552663674001001763ijkfa23



Someone shouts your name at a train station...
Zero in.

I don't deny there are larger images, all inclusive. But I am a human. Small. I think. And like I said... I need to keep moving. For now. Or want to. 

But I also want to look into all numbers... And what you presented as your why not, such as 1:52.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> What Pure"Self" and I have in common? Hmm... Really?


seriously? in that case, how is his connection to you any more special than his connection to me (or anybody else on the planet for that matter?)





What 23 said:


> Also to me it reads 4:52 as post time.


local time.


What 23 said:


> You miss vital elements, and make judgments.


i don't think i'm missing vital elements, i just characterise them differently than you do.

you think there's something mystical and wonderful and special at play here. i see a bunch of mundane co-incidences and you trying to shoehorn the most tenuous of connections into pigeonholes of meaning.

wait.

i am posting *blue*light and i just noticed i'm wearing a *blue* shirt today! what does this mean?



alasdair


----------



## L2R

TheAppleCore said:


> Elaborate?



Sorry I assumed most would be familiar with the episode. Basically IF god exists, clear and provable interference would result in people becoming too reliant.


----------



## What 23

@Alasdairm-- I never said PureSelf did not apply to you. 

But tell me how in this context? I am open.

I was just telling my story, and here YOU come! "What about the starving kids in Africa? Can they come sit at your dinner table in Las Vegas, too?".

From my point of view, you just don't get it. But you may be me. Reflection. Something I need. True.

*Shakes head*





Let's talk about Magicduck's post on the first page. You missed his connection. You thought you were poking holes but you are mistaken. I so easily saw his synchronicity. You must be trolling. You didn't even respond when I pointed out the connection that was so obvious... "God", for one.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> @Alasdairm-- I never said PureSelf did not apply to you.
> 
> But tell me how in this context? I am open.


explain what you meant, exactly, by "_What Pure"Self" and I have in common? Hmm... Really?_" (so that i'm not assuming) and i'll elaborate. what do you and 'pureself' have in common?


What 23 said:


> "What about the starving kids in Africa? Can they come sit at your dinner table in Las Vegas, too?".


i have no idea what this means.


What 23 said:


> Let's talk about Magicduck's post on the first page. You missed his connection. You thought you were poking holes but you are mistaken. I so easily saw his synchronicity. You must be trolling. You didn't even respond when I pointed out the connection that was so obvious... "God", for one.


a huge percentage of the u.s. population identifies as deist (76% of the population alone identify  as 'christian') so god coming up in conversation in a social setting 3 times in one night raises an eyebrow but it's hardly noteworthy. it's about the only thing mentioned in the tale which seems 'connected in any way. so many of the other 'amazing connections' in this thread are clutching at straws to me.

like i say, it's amazing to you. it's mundane to me. i'm not sure why i should be accused of trolling simply because i have a difference of opinion here?

alasdair


----------



## What 23

I guess you could be PureSelf...

As for my example, PureSelf was at the top of the list, in first place, on his team. I was at the top of my list. He would be my top competitor. The bottom of each list are TheFallen and Dragon soul... also somewhat self similar. Self being self... Pure self. 

It was also my last game before maxing my rank out, which is kind of special to me. 

The game was released 11/06/2012. I was born 06/11/1982. The first Halo was released on 11/15/2001. The time between my birth date and 11/06/2012 if I remember right in days is a string of numbers that comes out to 11151 or something. I need to look again. Looks same/similar. Why special? Why not another time? That's for another time. I noticed it then.

My first night of Halo 4 I took a break at exactly 3:43 A.M. 343 Studios made Halo 4. Their first solo contribution to the series. It made me smile inside... Maybe a little on the outside. I think I also played for something like 2 hours and 30 minutes or some 233 or something which of course hits with me. There was another I found. It was fun. And I was on a low dose of Mescaline.

...Then... And then I watched a show of Rocky and Bullwinkle.


I began to play a game called Dark Souls sometime last year. It takes place in a place of the undead. An undead world. A purgatory of sorts, some have called the world (or hell). Same day/within frame I get a job at a place (making fish tanks, just for detail). Looking up where it was in the map, to direct myself, there is a big green space so obviously "there", above/just north of the factory- A golf course called Purgatory.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> I guess you could be PureSelf...
> 
> As for my example, PureSelf was at the top of the list, in first place, on his team. I was at the top of my list. He would be my top competitor. The bottom of each list are TheFallen and Dragon soul... also somewhat self similar. Self being self... Pure self.


it's not really any clearer why you think there's a connection between you and a user called 'pureself' but thanks for trying.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

You're welcome.

I guess I won't be a blatant ass...

I struggle with solipsist thought. I don't know the nature of it all. I think I might be dreaming. I think it might all be "in my head"... So to speak. I also question if I am dead. ...If I am just balancing myself through this life. If everything is mine... me. And dead or alive, no matter. I am here. I might have died once... But I am alive here.

Pure Self I took as "what I see is me", basically. Even if not in ways, it- the mode of thought is a teacher and holds truth to me. I can see it this way. But I also function with normal borders...

This coming at the end with once again beginning at 23:23 on 23 and my lead man with numbers 2323 (Dazr? Hmm) on my team Fallen when I fall from the air... And my "top enemy" as "pure self". Fallen with me at the end as I fire the final shot, that ends game that brings me to the highest rank. Finish with top score and Fallen lowest on team. With me. Unity. Top bottom.

23 I also connect with DNA... DNA being "self". Two of 23 (chromosomes) combine and replicate to make 1 human.


----------



## alasdairm

so you feel there's a connection to your*self* because his name had the word *self* in it? well, don't you see that means his name is connected to everybody because everybody has a *self*.

this is what i'm talking about. that is not special or noteworthy in any way but you are choosing to load it with meaning. to me, this example is not even tenuous. it's completely non-existent.

fnord!

alasdair


----------



## Foreigner

After further consideration, this thread has been re-opened.

Please let's stay on topic.


----------



## What 23

^In my eyes, I was never off of it. In an earlier post I mention my first sexual experiences. The names these involved, were Christina, Christopher, Michael, and Emmanuelle. This post got deleted for being off topic/stream of consciousness. 

Christ-God-Emmanuel, and Christ has been said to have been "Michael", by some interpretations. Any way, Michael means "like God". Sex, so vital, to life. And we also do it often in private. More is in those names, possibly, that I don't mention. I don't not mention it just because it doesn't fit a pattern, which I have been accused of not including things- that as reason. One example is that Christopher's last name is Dickerson, and well, he just happens to be the first guy (or girl) to put his mouth on my what-is-often-called-a-dick. Also mine around his. And his dad (a cop) and mom, catch us. A higher-up cop, an investigator/detective, has also been called a "Dick". Fun fun fun. Fun.

The first pornography/erotica I had exposure to, beside Playboy, maybe, but actual moving porn that got me all bothered was called Emmanuelle... a show I could barely make out through the lines, as we didn't subscribe to that channel- Cinnemax. And in church, where I would often sleep, I would suddenly wake up part way, now paying attention to the name Emmanuelle when brought up in sermon, thinking for a second in my somewhat sleep, just for a second, that I had been found out. "OMG they know I watch Emmanuelle!" 

_Don't we hide..._


Not a big deal, but maybe it could be. It just lines up more than it doesn't, for me. I have a God complex, of sorts. Sometimes.


----------



## What 23

Don't mean to post separate but I want this to be separate. 

I developed attraction toward a girl. She is the daughter of an artist who has done a good amount of the artwork for one of my favorite bands. I was first drawn to her when reading about this artist, who liked to paint with a lot of bright, warm oranges, it seemed... Or I saw a lot of that when I looked at it. Maybe I just like orange. But her hair color was this- red hair. At the time, and their "exotic" nature- redheads, this stuck out. She, for whatever reason I might fail to elaborate on, stuck out, as special. I saw her as with his art. His art as... magical... not that I really believe in "magic", but I guess I can see how things might be seen as such, sometimes. But moving on, it was- she was a "hit", with me. 

Fast forward years later, I kind of forgot about it, her, moving on my own life. Then I was led to her, in ways I can't remember exactly. And now she was actually old enough where I could think of her as beyond cute. And I found connections. And had attraction. The validity of my attraction, or if it's "healthy" to be attracted, is besides the point. I was at times very deeply involved with thoughts with in her in regard. 

She is an actress. I went to see a movie of hers, "My Soul to Take"- my first time seeing her in a theater (and my first 3D film in a theater). I park, and as I am parking, I see a number 209 in one space, on a license plate. 209, I associate with her, to keep this simple (alright, it's her name with my last name). The other space had the number 184 on it's occupied's plate. 184 is a number I associate with another girl that I have thought and feeling involvement with (if we married). Both of these females have red-hair, something I have been attracted to. Or at least, the ones I am attracted to have had this color, often. 184 is also a number I associate with my mother, as her full name sum, after marrying my father. And the girl coming to potential of 184 is also a performer- a stripper. 

I parked between two numbers that I associate with the top females in my consciousness. I was slightly insecure, feeling weird about going to see a movie with her, especially with all of the insanity that I had entertained, that she in my mind involvement with. Then these two, that I bounced between, were on either side. It was on consciousness, and there it was.

In the movie, the star is cut out of his mother. Close at hand was 184, which to me is "Mother" and "Donna"- the girl who I associate with it, and who other ways connected with/has been parallel with my mother/a mother. More might serve to connect it better, but I want to try to keep this simple, and I need to be heading to work soon.


*To mention: The band that I mention above, their last album's last song is called "23" (which is not mentioned above, but is/was there in the paths, and is with me, and I am bringing it up again), or "Viginti Tres". They are releasing a new album, soon, but the timing also comes into account. 
_So many voices of doubt_... And here came reflection, reaffirming my suspicions, from within the mainstream, right then. Had an ear infection, too, the week it was released. Was dating another, Marilyn, who also had red hair, who framed images-prints by this artist, that I had already, for Christmas. The number on the prints also had resonance with important things, to me. But anything could be (important, meaningful), potentially. But in this instance, this was, and it worked quite easily.

*It has been said that I don't elaborate on things because they don't fit my pattern. I simply haven't seen them as part of it, yet, I would say. Or I see what I do. I am only human. A 23 came to a 23 (chromosomes sperm and egg dna replicate) and here I am. Yo. As well, I have been told I practice confirmation bias. I see a bias in nature itself. A law, of sorts, that it follows. And I'm trying to communicate that, the way I have seen it, at least sort of, and in my life- my experience, the way I see it.

*Pick numbers that are most like 0, from 123456789. 

*NSFW*: 



Find 689. No other combination of individual and only used once numbers is as stable, either (except say 986), and no other shape is as stable as a circle, which is the common form. Planets and orbits and eyes and blood vessels and the motion of your legs and the wheels and... And 6+8+9=23 . If I had a choice, given what is available, I would still have a bias for these. 




*Adding more later.
*I need to rewrite some parts for clarity and sometimes I was supposed to be a... At work now though.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

I've experienced a number of pretty astonishing synchronicities recently. A lot of them have been something like the literary concept of foreshadowing -- something random will pop into my head out of nowhere, like a song I haven't heard in years or an idea I hadn't thought about in a long time. I'll think nothing of it and get back to matters at hand. Then later on that day that song or that idea will reappear in some sort of important context. It almost feels like the universe is giving me a taste of what's to come, or warning me in some way. When things like this happen, I'm driven to consider the spiritual possibility of being a character in some cosmic author's story plot.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> No other combination of individual and only used once numbers is as stable


define stable (in this context).

alasdair


----------



## What 23

Visually. For one. And with common form.

123
456
789

But then they are all special in their own rights... like others and unlike others in respects. But going simple... Circles. 

But these numbers represent stability in ways like a circle is stable. Also, they are the only ones to reconnect... To (always) connect to themselves.

I guess I can also see how they might represent instability. Still this common form is "stable", of circles.


----------



## What 23

Michaels

I just had a few dreams involving rubbing the head/my hands in their hair affectionately/ playfully, of boys/men, both as a father might to a son. Older- To younger. The most recent one was a "Michael", that I knew growing up, who was a friend of a friend- Beau, who was perhaps the first frequent friend that I had in life.  Our mothers were friends, so naturally we were. He was also in the dream- his presence.  

In the dream before- a day or so before, another Michael was there. And in it, I found out I had had a son. His hair was really white. And soft. I don't know Michael's involvement, or remember of it in the dream... But I kept wanting to write that the boy's hair- my son's, looked like Michael's.

I know it is a very common name, but the dream made me think of how a Michael Mitchell (Mitchell a derivative of the same as Michael) lived below me at my old apartment, and I came to live at my new one to live above a guy in a band called "The Michaels". 

Michael Mitchell worked at a Guitar Center, and played in a band or two. I made few connections in this city. One other was named Mitchell, who was a guy I went to school with, but only found connection to when I lived here. Another is Matt- A neighbor... But I have tried to avoid him, though we have crossed paths at peculiar times. He is kind of trouble- or was. Another is Book. Book set me up with my first prostitute. This was the first time I heard Hebrew in person. Said "I love you" and some other thing(s), demonstratively. We came together.

Going back to Michael...

I was the best man in another Mike's wedding. 
My first foreign friend was Michael. He was from England. I visited him when he went back. This was my first time out of country. And only, so far... Except maybe once to Canada for a swim meet (but I don't remember or it was someone else). Michael from England has a last name that sounds like "Gone". He was here in second and third grade. Then he was gone, which clicked at the time-- The most far "gone" of any close friend. My first beer/intoxication occurred with him.

He, and the Michael from the first dream (and one of my first sexual experiences) and myself, often played together. We both were the first to take him in- to befriend him. 

2nd and 3rd grade teachers, both were named Hughes.

Mike from here's family owns an oil company. Mike from England's dad came to work at the local ford plant. Cosworth engines were big in conversations with his dad. I remember if anything well from his voice, it is "Cosworth", in his accent. 

Soon after he left, or very close in time, the Michael, who later had me in his wedding as his best man, moved in behind me. First heavy exposure to thick southern accent. Baptists. First there, with a thickness. His dad worked at the same place as mine- both holding high positions at a branch of another large auto company- a gas cap manufacturer. 

This Michael now flies as a fighter pilot in the Navy. 

The one whose family owns oil company sells RVs and other specialty vehicles. 

Not sure what Mike from England does. Think something with computers. He also, as a spike in the associative matrix, pertaining to cars, has/had a really nice one. Just sticks up.

Mike, in most recent dream, where I was sparked to think of the two musicians- Michael Mitchell and the guy from "The Michaels" (whose name I forgot... want to check) who lived below in each apartment... This Mike in the dream- His dad was my first music teacher. My first connection to him was Beau, whose father was my German teacher. I took Spanish before, but the class was chaotic, and the teacher couldn't take control, and I got a bad start in it. To go on, I met my first girlfriend, who was in this dream that sparked this, and she and I were in this same class... and this pissed Beau off- my first friend, who had a crush on her. And Mario who was holding my son, I guess I had a girlfriend in middle school, Jessica, who he had been crushing on... Whose father would later sell me my first car- A hunter green Grand Am, restored from this body shop- That Michael the jet-pilot ran into a deer, after picking him up from airport, after cursing God earlier in the day, because my job of delivering food/supplies to baseball parks and whatnot went on long, and I was trying to be on time/have time. That was the first time that I cursed God. I was pissed. The deer totaled my car. I was half asleep. I-70 right near Wilbur Wright road.

The dream- When talking to Katie, I became lucid. Perhaps in between or at rubbing the Michael's head, and her, I woke up in the dream. But she is the first I remember, with that awareness. Feelings from when we were together, and now, were together. But she is married, with two boys- both with very white hair. And I respect her, and her family. And am honestly happy for her. But some feelings might always on some level be observed/remembered.  I can honestly say I just wish for her happiness, ultimately. Good life. 

I mention, Katie, as my first, because she was the first to last, and have considerations of marriage with. First girl in high school. I guess there might be many firsts, and orders... But it must be on levels. And her father, I actually don't know what he did. Worked at some factory, in an office. I was also in her brother's wedding. Katie and I found ourselves opposite one another in decorating for it's reception. We were each hanging a ribbon up. Some of the main ones in this angle. Couldn't help but to make eye contact. Years after. Weird. Still there, somewhat. Mine fell down. Her's stayed. Our relationship ended when I started getting a lot of attention from cheerleaders. I went to one. Her dad happened to be a state cop. On our first date, I saw Aaron, Katie's brother, at the movie store... Within a day or so of the break-up with his sister. Caught. And on.

I built a relationship with Michael Mitchell- my neighbor in my first apartment, but only had very brief exposure to the guy from "The Michaels". I asked him if he was a musician, once, in passing, as I often saw equipment in his car. This is what was retained, but I also remember challenging myself to play with his name, and found resonance. It's everywhere. Michael Mitchell, had a dog named Apollo. Woke me up in the morning, a lot. His- Michael's first son was born while there.

Many people work at auto companies. There are a lot of Michaels. I think most of my friends's families had involvement with this- autos, or as teachers. One's were doctors, or doctor and nurse. Mario- who was holding my son that I didn't know I had in one of the dreams mentioned, his dad was an engineer at Ford, mother taught English, and he is an architect/artist. Another friend I grew up with, Alston, his father was the Doctor, and his mother a nurse. He owns a construction company with a guy with the last name Naylor-- "N&N Construction", for their last names. Naylor's first name is my last. Alston's last name ends with Bit. First syllable may have connection, somehow. Who knows. Somewhere. ...My first videogame system was an NES, and Mario, one of our first mutual friends- One who knew him before me, I think. I am leaving names out which to me fit meaning (not anymore, I guess), but I am trying not to reveal personal information. My dad had a hobby when I was growing up... Restoring an Austin Healy. This was his pride/project. I remember Austin, or Alston making connection with the sound- a strong memory... I later had thoughts about it being a Healy, and both his parents heal. My dad gave him driving advice, teaching him how to align himself in the center of the lane well, when he was learning to drive. His father, was who gave me my first stitches (for... firsts), after a horse-shoe fell on my head, from above a barn door, and a time later referred me to the doctor that found and excised a tumor in my mastoid/inner-ear, and rebuilt it. 

The first car I noticed when I moved here, to my new apartment, in 423 in "What a mirror causes to happen"-apartment name, all I remember is that it had the name "Seraph" on the license plate, and/or perhaps on something hanging from his mirror. Something was hanging from it, I think. It was parked in the center, I think, of the double doors that are the entrance to my apartment block. I remember noticing something walking down the steps. The block houses 8 units. Car may have been a Civic... Color blue. The car was gone very quickly, and I never saw it again. I don't know if someone moved out, or what.



Coming back to edit. Hopefully this isn't considered streaming. I guess you could call it that, though.

*Pardon the sometimes going back and fourth. I may trail off in writing this, but to me on levels it can- the above can illustrate, or attempt to, synchronicity. I believe that in this round world there are a lot of ways to see things, and the connections are inevitable, and some might even call them mundane- but even that might mean different things, or people might feel different things, and respond to things differently. To me mundane would just... be. It would not be "loaded" with some negative connotation, as I have see here. Or as in, "You are making a big deal about it."- because I am not. Not really. It is just my life. This is how my brain has perceived things, and what it remembers, and I don't want to downplay the emotional involvements, and what was chose, and how it happened. Things don't "choose" orbit paths for no reason, and orders. Our very existence is no different than the process that is around us- and has led to the ordering of elements into molecules, and complex organic systems, and crystals. For one to think it fucking stops, or ever *began, is sightless. The brain and it's processes, and our experiences, are not off limits.

*I leave some out, because I can't explain, or connect it to my liking- in lay-out/explanation, or I have a protective feeling for myself, or others, omitting names and feelings, for whatever reasons, and other possible things. It would go on, and I am not sure where all it might connect. Everywhere, potentially. ...It can be hard to focus.


----------



## What 23

What 23 said:


> In an earlier post, I mention my first sexual experiences. The names these involved were Christina, "Chris"topher, Michael, and Emmanuelle, prominently.



My first serious girlfriends, where I experimented sexually, have names that can have the word/name "Mask" formed from the first letters, in order, starting at K- Katie. These names also have certain sums that connect both to my mother, numerically, and with the numbering of 23, as the average sum of all four names. One of the girls shares my mother's maiden name- Finch. She's has a sum of 23 for her name (A- Alisha), using a simplified numerical calculation. 

The fact that it is "backwards", starting with katie, and it is a "Mask" backwards, I researched into "back mask". A back-mask is a secret message recorded into a track/recording that can be uncovered if it is played backwards. Synchronicity has been called "the kind of memory that works backwards", I think. Somewhere, I seem to have recalled that, from. But as well, I could be writing it from the ground up...

M
A
S
K

. I won't have another. I have developed multiple food allergies, fragrance sensitivities, and chemical sensitivities. I limit my exposure to people at this point. Simply smelling their deodorant, soap, or shampoo, can cause me a headache, or some other undesirable symptoms. This also resonates with "mask" (it may resonate and relate however it might), with me.

Mask is also my last name. Or it's a form of it. Found in hindsight. 

... A- Alisha, who is of the four, the average, at 23-sum, shares my mother's maiden name, who is also reflected in a total sum for the four- it mirroring her birthday. I began "seeing 23" in things, in timing, with feeling, when I was with her. My face, with her/at her, also began to hurt, badly, chronically, due to inflammation, and from that, the compression of cranial nerves (trigeminal, I suspect, from symptoms), as the parodid gland was swollen, and ear canal, which is around where the nerve flows through. I lived in indescribable pain for 7 years, misdiagnosing (and so were doctors) as temporal mandibular joint disorder, or others things, before discovering that I was allergic to milk (mother), which was the cause (to assign for now). Alisha was the first (only) girl that I asked to marry me. Said yes. But to save from the complexity that might follow with tries at explanation, I let her go, because in the state that was in, in it nothing like that could occur. Even the date of this communication to her, asking her this, coincides/can mirror with dates later, with another, and another...


----------



## What 23

Gabriel

Not long ago, I was getting water. I can drink few waters. They need to come in glass. I'm hypersensitive to plastic. 
So, I take great importance with drinking water. It is not mindless, like it all used to be, for me. I am frequently buying stores out of it. I have had to hunt.

...I am getting water, loading it up. I hear a boy, crying behind me, as he is being pushed in a shopping cart. His mother calls him Gabriel.

Gabriel is connected with water (as Archangel of), and connected to crying... with water, and to holy water- and in the blessing of.

The water was exceptional.


----------



## What 23

The girl (beyond the other four, and) I have experienced a certain strong draw/reflection/words to/with in life, has the name Donna Richele Price. Her father was Donald Richard. The friend I spent the most time with, over the course of growing up, was Richard Donald. His father died, three days after Donna put an image on her Facebook (Profile number beginning in already resonant 184, ending in 23, with some way of recognition, perhaps, in between), as her profile image, which I will edit in shortly... Which had the number 23 displayed prominently- uniquely, and as well as being the average of four numbers in it, and the one that repeats. 

It was a collage. I believe she put it together, for some reason. It was the first time since I met her, and that we were separate, that I felt she was blatantly displaying... Something to do with me, somehow. Something to me. Other times, I suspected, but honestly, sometimes what happens unconsciously seems more ordered and directed than what happens consciously, so I try not to dig too much. This was just obvious. 

Image -






Richard's father (Howell) died on the 23rd, three days after she posted the image. 

Donna's father, died within 3-4 days (according to obituary) of my first acid trip, which happened along with Richard, 8 years before I met her. Richard got nothing from it but a headache. I got a decently strong, good trip, and became as a couple with Sara (S)... New Years, 2001. I'm not really "connecting these two deaths". Just writing.

She was a dancer. Donna is a dancer. 

The girl- in the photograph, in the image Donna created, above, she is close to Sara, in visual. Not exact- but close, mirroring certain expression/energy, complexion, colors-tones. Easily one might think, if she was known. This one- I offer doubt, could be reaching, but it is familiar- nonetheless.

The funeral service/showing for Richard's father began at a "Sacred Heart" church, in a town that starts with my first name- Jeff. The address of this church was a 1840 something street, that I didn't integrate into meaning (doesn't mean I couldn't or someone couldn't somewhere, possibly, but I sometimes choose not to dig too deeply, at least on the first pass, as we move). 184, I can associate (and do sometimes) with Donna, and my mother, as I mentioned before in a post- This number being a sum of her name with my last name, as I felt when I met her, but denied (and a voice told me, in her presence, before I found it), and my mother when she married my father. This would lead the traditional "stem", to call the first and middle name a stem, together, with identical sums, at least by the method that aligns at 184, which is 2 to the 3rd power, multiplied by 23, or 8x23. These that are identical again, for first and middle, are 108- A number that is, at least somewhat harmonic, in nature.

Not long at all, before Richard's dad died, I compressed, or damaged, or pinched a nerve in my chest, right above my heart, when inhaling marijuana too deeply. This made me stop smoking, for a good while, and to retrain myself how to breath, as it was disrupted due to nerve issues (at least, I could gather). 

Richard's dad died of complications from lung cancer.
Donna's dad died of pancreatic cancer.

Both Richard Donald, and Donald Richard, serve in the Air Force. Both share birthdays, within days of each other... Or possibly the same day. I have neglected to confirm either way, as of yet. Richard is a translator, and Donald was a fighter pilot.

Every year after Donna, something lined up with "Heart", from a feared heart attack, caused by an allergic reaction and stress/emotions the year after, on the day we missed each other, in communication, and after that an order- first of the day going to a "Hart" family, and the year after that, my grandmother's death in room 207 at her home. 9x23. Horses were around her death, in undeniable frequency relative to the background, to be chance. Even if it was, it was a beautiful landing. The night before Richard's dad's funeral, I followed home from work- from my drop point, a semi with "Black Horse" logos on it, much of the way. The funeral before my grandmother's close to me- my uncle, I found myself contemplating/reflecting on the emotions I felt when the song "Goodbye Horses" came on, while playing GTAIV, finding myself away from the action, under a tree, silent. He entered the world on 1/5, and left on 5/1. A poem- one of his favorites- he bookmarked his bible with, was read at his funeral, involved being able to see a pattern from the underside, but god sees the pattern from above.


----------



## coors light

What 23 said:


> Halo 4. I got my highest possible rank- 130, on the 23rd of April. The game started, after enough players were found, at 23:23:01- a time found later. The first player I see in-game, I see the number 23. I look again. His name is Dazr2323.
> 
> We are both heading to the Banshee- an aerial assault vehicle. 23 is a number I am with. Not to say there aren't others that I don't notice, in ways, but it has a frequency unlike any other that I see.
> 
> I figure he being in front of me will get the craft and I start to change course, when he gets attacked and beat down by a guy on the blue team, named Friendly Dad C8. I run and get the craft before he can.
> 
> I score 12 points, and then I am highjacked by him- Friendly Dad. Him again. Then a guy named TheFallen4824 joins, and then Korrupt288.
> 
> The conclusion of the game comes with my using a Spartan Laser to knock a guy- GiveMeDatBooty, off of a Warthog turret. TheFallen was standing right next to me, I later found, watching the replay, studying some.
> 
> I was first place, and my team came in first. Dazr2323- The first guy I saw, was second on our team. Last on our team was TheFallen4824.
> 
> First on their team is PureSelf.
> Last Dragonsoul1508.
> 
> Next game I lose against a SFKS Priest and X Nephillim X, and a Xelhanz. Several people quit. They won outnumbered.
> 
> The names aligned well. 23 being there at the end like many ends for me (and beginnings), the time being 23:23:01 when the game began and Dazr2323 my first sighted other, extending to TheFallen joining right after I get knocked out of my plane, falling to the ground... And PureSelf being my mirror on the other team, and Dragonsoul and TheFallen don't have to be too far, in associated imagery... This aligned to me.
> 
> 23, to me... I was born many ways with it, and is around importance. So this happening here is confirming, to me.
> 
> I could probably go crazy with the other numbers. But I would do that in private.



you have watched that stupid number 23 movie with jim carrey and now your obsessing over something meaningless. im sure if i spent long enough obsessing over any number id see the fucking thing everywere.pure waffle


----------



## What 23

If one reads about the origins of "Nine Inch Nails", there is information that suggests, true or false, that nine inch nails were used to crucify- to nail Jesus to a cross. 9 inches ~ 23 centimeters ~ 9 inches, could be.

Mom was born 2/27. 22/7 Is an approximation of Pi. It was a full moon, I think. 184. ...Bella, in Twilight (mom got into, too), lived in house number 184, with her father, who was named Charlie. My mother's name is a feminine form of Charles. The first red-head I had involvement with was Charles, a roommate. My dad's older brother is named Charles Michael, or Michael Charles. Charles was my room-mate at IU. We got in a fight. I moved out. Made up later, but it was the first thing of it's kind, to happen, in my adult social life. Impact. Years later I would get with M- Marilyn, where one might say that "word"- Mask, was complete. Got with her within a day of Donna's birth-date- Who I would meet later. Watched _Vanilla Sky_, with Marilyn. First movie with her. Sort of dead dreaming guy wearing a mask. Crashed. Ended 888 days from Donna in some certain accord. Also redhead. Marilyn red-head. 

Marilyn, at the beginning, I took her to a wedding, Nate and Christi Starr's. Holmes' wedding. Charles, my former room-mate, was an usher, and as he made his circles, escorting women, he connected with her, Marilyn. Similar height, skin, hair. And it proceeds. Later, in hindsight, I find exact matches for numerical sums of names, both ways that I use, which is a first. Fights. She is the only girl I ended actually badly with, and didn't on some level reconcile together. He was the first of my guy friends for anything like this to happen. She- Marilyn, gave me a watch, for Christmas 2005. 161 weeks after this, I met Donna. 161 days into the year, my birth-date. 203 weeks after Donna and I end, 12/21/2012, another "year"'s end, and something I haven't mentioned. 203 days after I am born, another year. Mom born 2/27. 7/22 or 22/7 can be July 22nd, day 203 in regular year. 22/7 approximately equal to Pi. Born on, or extremely close, to "full moon".  

Dad was drafted to go to war when he was 23.

Together their names (mom and dad's) can have a sum of 365- number of days accepted to be in a regular year (~365.25?).

Matthew, a twin I knew, one of only a couple of pairs, and closest ones, growing up, died very soon after Donna- In a time when I felt like I had, in a way, died.

I went to see Nine Inch Nails, on May 30th, Donna's birthday, the year we met/ended. Inside I came to be close in proximity with another girl, Gabrielle, who also had red hair, following her in, unconsciously, only steps behind. I had seen her before- months before, on Myspace. I sort of stalked her profile a little, keeping her in my favorites, never having added her. She is from out of town. Later, I contact her, and asked her if she was there, at the concert. We make plans to meet, as she gives me her number right away. I wait to call. The day I come, her uncle has died, and had his funeral. She has been/was there when I entered her town, which was about an hour out from mine. 

Gabrielle. 

I can't get in touch with her, when I first arrive. I decide to pull over, and wait, for awhile, at a Subway restaurant, and get their connection to WiFi. The town isn't huge, but it's not super tiny, either. When we come in contact on the phone some minutes after, she asks where I am, and tells me to stay put. Our plan was to eat lunch, at a Mexican restaurant, and it was one lot over from Subway's lot, where I parked. The building for it didn't have a sign. I had never been to that town, in memory. No markers to know.

They screwed up my order. She seemed desperate to hook with me, it seemed. It was as if it was some kind of arrangement. I had only just met her, and she was like, "So what do you think? Want to be my boyfriend?", basically. This made her less attractive. But I wanted to have sex with her. 

She hugged me, outside. I couldn't suppress my wood- my erection. It wasn't minded. I didn't really try, to hide it. As this occurred, I look to my left and see storage shed 203 of a minor, smallish self-storage facility. I had parked, unconsciously, directly in front of it, about a car-length away... Fence in between.

And this had something to do/in resonance with Donna, whose birthday I saw Gabrielle on. What happened with Donna, was a miscommunicaton- Or I wasn't paying good enough attention to details of a text, about a time when I would be helping her move things from her storage unit, into her new place, that she moved into, the night before I met her. Things at that time, got weird, through the false information I went off of, leading her to believe I was being possessive, the time that I contacted her... Her first night back stripping. I don't know. I was insecure.

Near her home, on 23rd street, there was a factory, called "Thomas and Skinner". My last name is Thomas. They produce magnets for weapons systems. The "Skinner" part of it I freely associated (for one) to Donna being a stripper, showing skin, and to the "MASK"-deal, which was high in consciousness. 

For fun/investigation, I added Donna's name to the others. DMASK. A value of 113 could be found. I found references to a "Prime Cross" (which matched both numerical calculations of names, both that I used, in the format- The other sum being 275), and of it being a number representing sacrifices for sin, and some have connected it to Jesus's immolation on the cross, as well as to counts of animals sacrificed in the books in the Bible. Firey red-heads. The involvement with red-haired ones came after the "average" of _m.a.s.k._, Alisha (who shares mother's maiden name- Finch), -- Where the pain began. I had no experience with the attraction, before, aside from passing observance, like anyone, perhaps. But, I did make awareness of the artist's daughter, that I mention...  

Marilyn, coming at a framing of sorts, framed images by the artist, for Christmas, that my mother gave me, the Christmas before. Prints number 26/100. 26 letters used in standardized Latin alphabet. I did give one print away, years previously, and with a book by C. G. Jung- _Synchronicity: An Acausal Connecting Principle_ to a girl with the last name _Webster_. Paula Webster.


----------



## What 23

coors light said:


> you have watched that stupid number 23 movie with jim carrey and now your obsessing over something meaningless. im sure if i spent long enough obsessing over any number id see the fucking thing everywere.pure waffle



Yea, I watched it, quite a bit after. 

The fact of it's existence, after already seeing that I was born *23* weeks into the year, more or less precisely, at *22*:0*3* EST, *2*:0*3* GMT (1*23* minutes), 161 (7x*23*)-162 full days through it, with *2*0*3* days to go, *23* days, more or less precisely, until my country celebrates independence, from a mother whose name by methods used has a full sum of 8x*23*, *2* to the *3*rd power multiplied by *23*, or 184, who gave me *23* chromosomes, as my father gave me *23* chromosomes, Etc., was only at the time confirming/reassuring, given it's timing and my rise (awareness, life-experiences which let's face-it, we can't have you living, just like I can't yours).

Yea, the movie... _Snarf!_


0689  Round.

Connect self 23, to 23 of self, self-other. 
How _fuck_ing simple do I  have to get? 
*NSFW*: 



0. Conventional Nothing. Base point. That by which we measure from. Start. End. 0 in. Target. Localize. Choose, to circle. Orbit. Arm orbits. Eyes. Vessels. Cells. Planets. Suns, stable motions, natural, open. 0. Like Zero from 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, are 6, 8, and 9. Summed total they can be 23. These are the most common pattern found in the simple 10 digit pallete to work with. They occupy four. They are the only digits/characters to uniformly always reconnect/go back into themselves.

Healthy human sex cells each have 23 chromosomes. You started off as 2 23s, in different places.

I have had some issues with 4, and 2 (with it's often writen loop at a curve... How to put in or not a "pattern", what commonality and what), though, because the way they are written are often different, but I choose to rest with 6, 8, and 9, as this is from standard, and they always follow the same.

4, with it's sometimes triangle form/"fish"-to perhaps think creatively, is sometimes intriguing to play with.







...There's also a 1998 movie from Germany, called "23". It's a story about hackers. 
I have been meaning to see it.


0689, 0, 689, 06, 08, 09, 0, 6, 8, 9...

12
123
45
678
9

1
12
123
45
7

6890, 0, 0.

0.

23.

203.

.... But then, to go back, what is 2 and what is 3? 2 to make a 3rd. Could be. But of the structure of the actual number. 2 to the 3rd power is 8, the center integer, falling between 6 and 9. Make a copy of 3 and flip it around and combine to get 8. 83 is the 23rd prime. 38 was also something... Or a few things, at least. 2... 2... The only other I know of that can at times form a loop, or circle, but isn't standard or always employed... It was one challenged me to consider. 

7 falls in the mix of 6 through 9. 77 from 100 is 23, for one, but I don't know how to jump like that, just saying. 2 of 7 could be 77 and 23 from 100, and 3 of 7 could be 777 which is 23 from another 10-- 1000, for starters, but it continues with 7777 from 10000 which is 2223, and 77777 from 100000 which is 22223, Etc.


----------



## coors light

maybe you were born the son of 23 gods from 23 heavens in 23 universes.2+3=5, 5 and 5 is 10, 10 and 13 is 23 exactly the amount of gods and heavens discussed earlier.


----------



## What 23

In a way... And each chromosome has many functions/genes, each a "god" (or in relay with/allowing/in conversation with...) in a sense.


----------



## coors light

and put another chromosome/god in and you end up with down syndrome.


----------



## FromHereToEternity

<removed abuse>

Anyway what23 i was reading your posts and i found a million things that clearly might just be connected that you left out. You might want to read / think about all that stuff again because clearly you are missing out. A more thoroughout analysis of the colors you are wearing and the colors around you / around the events you talk about is certainly necessary. Don't let the number stuff be the center of your analysis alone. There's a lot more stuff to go on by, smells that repeat themselves, auras, temperature, stuff like that.


Just the other day I was driving home when my a/c broke down and it got hot as shit inside the car. I looked at the clock and it was exactly 11:39 when this happened. My wife called me and asked to buy some bandages on my way home because she cut her finger while cooking lunch. So I stopped at this place to buy some, and when I get back to the car as soon as I turn it on guess what song starts? Bandages - by a band called Hot Hot Heat and it started at exactly 11 minutes 39 seconds in the CD i had recorded of my favorite tracks. Spooky shit, but I guess the world revolves around me.


----------



## What 23

I do understand the way I write it out it is hard to make sense of. I am sorry you get that impression. Not my intention. I also doubt you have fully read or can keep in perspective what you would need to, to get it. There is a lot of information to relay, that doesn't get relayed, and often I realize I haven't communicated no matter how much I write. Also for that, sorry. Hell I can't get it when I reread it most of the time. Sometimes I find myself butchering it, and sometimes deleting, retrying.

1139 also hits on my mother, to me. I called the number to reach her for most of my growing up, as that is where she worked. I only had to remember that number, as all other numbers were usually the same in my home town. 1139, to me, might hit with my mother. Doesn't really have to, but consider this: A great portion, at least, of what I have been talking about, in some way I have in one way or another associated with my mother. The girls have multiple hits with her.

Thanks for your judgment, anyhow. (Not really)
But I can see how you wouldn't get it.

I am not saying this is only how I see it.

But...

Think about this, again. I have just spent a couple of days talking about for a lot of part synchronicity that involves something prime (mom) to me, or it all has some strong or could be perceived as a strong link... And here you _waltz in, and bring this number in... A number that I for many years called to reach her- my mother_... Who, again, I have been talking about in forms. 

Heh.

The idea that the world revolves around you might be easy to come up with from these things. I like any other can't rule out that possibility. After all we only have our own experiences really to go by (but this can be a lot on someone's plate). 

But I allow/operate under the idea that it also exists, and you do. And that my perception revolves around, often, things out there. And without it I am not. I don't know, but I think it is possible for things to revolve around each other, in a sense... 

Or that what we believe is separate, isn't. It is just what we are stuck in much of the time.

Sometimes I want to say it all revolves around each other. And it is all center. 

But one might bring up that fact that no... There is hierarchy. The sun has us revolving around it. This is also, true.


----------



## coors light

What 23 said:


> I do understand the way I write it out it is hard to make sense of. I am sorry you get that impression. Not my intention. I also doubt you have fully read or can keep in perspective what you would need to, to get it. There is a lot of information to relay, that doesn't get relayed, and often I realize I haven't communicated no matter how much I write. Also for that, sorry. Hell I can't get it when I reread it most of the time. Sometimes I find myself butchering it, and sometimes deleting, retrying.
> 
> 1139 also hits on my mother, to me. In my home town she worked at a school... Which was quite hot with me as well, in the topics I talked about (all girls having some connection with her).
> 
> Thanks for your judgment, anyhow. (Not really)
> 
> Regardless, think about this. I have just spent a couple of days talking about for a lot of part synchronicity that involves something prime to me, or it all has some strong or could be perceived as a strong link... And here you waltz in, and bring this number in... A number that I for many years called to reach her- my mother.
> 
> Heh.
> 
> The idea that the world revolves around you might be easy to come up with from these things. I like any other can't rule out that possibility. After all we only have our own experiences really to go by.
> 
> But I allow/operate under the idea that it also exists, and you do. And that my perception revolvers around, often, things out there. And without it I am not. I don't know, but I think it is possible for things to revolver around each other, in a sense...
> 
> Or that what we believe is separate, isn't. It is just what we are stuck in much of the time.
> 
> Sometimes I want to say it all revolves around each other.



i hope your joking about the 1139. if he had said any other numbers you probably would have said they connected you to your third cousin in new york. anyways i suppose if thats what you believe thats the way it is


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> 0689, 0, 689, 06, 08, 09, 0, 6, 8, 9...
> 
> 12
> 123
> 45
> 678
> 9
> 
> 1
> 12
> 123
> 45
> 7
> 
> 6890, 0, 0.
> 
> 0.
> 
> 23.
> 
> 203.
> 
> .... But then, to go back, what is 2 and what is 3? 2 to make a 3rd. Could be. But of the structure of the actual number. 2 to the 3rd power is 8, the center integer, falling between 6 and 9. Make a copy of 3 and flip it around and combine to get 8. 83 is the 23rd prime. 38 was also something... Or a few things, at least. 2... 2... The only other I know of that can at times form a loop, or circle, but isn't standard or always employed...


q.e.d.

i think this is the point at which i respectfully agree to disagree...

alasdair


----------



## What 23

coors light said:


> i hope your joking about the 1139. if he had said any other numbers you probably would have said they connected you to your third cousin in new york. anyways i suppose if thats what you believe thats the way it is



I am not. It is the number I called for over half of my life (at this time), to reach her, during the day. And this man, brings these numbers, after I have clearly had my "mother" as a hot subject, and a linking-point. This was _hardly_ left-field.

I... don't know my third cousin. I don't know hardly anything about my cousins, or numbers. I don't really pay that much attention, despite how obsessed some of this might seem.

I wish people wouldn't jump and make assumptions, or judgments.

-------------------------------
-------------------------------

Another account, for those with eyes, or the angels (I understand I might fail):

I am a gamer. My XBOX had a red-ring of death. I sent it in for repairs. I decide to download Quake- A game I hadn't played in ages, to satisfy my game-playing desires. I hadn't played in over 5 years, at least. Perhaps more. During playing, I experienced my first earth-quake. 

The earthquake occurred within minutes of a girl, "Batgirl", mentioning that she had red-hair, to another male in the game. This answered a question that I had pop up, previously, when I fell in a pit of flowing magma (we were underground, so I guess magma...), to see her dead avatar feet away from where I fell. The thought was to be funny, and was rather simplistic. "You must be a red-head". It was because we were in fire/magma, and would be on fire, and she was a girl. I didn't ask, though. It was answered within at least 10 minutes, and within a minute of that, or so, everything started shaking.

I was not not playing Quake, for the first time in many years, after a red-ringed XBOX, after asking or wanting to and not, and it being answered anyways, if a girl was a red-head, after falling down in a pit of magma, where she was, "magma"- which the plates that we feel moving in an earthquake, float on.

Just for measure, I decided to ask her where she was from. From her home town, I could draw a line on a map, to the epicenter of the quake. My town was on this line, more or less. Perhaps if I could have got her exact location (but I try not to be too much of a creep), I might have been more accurate, but it passed within a mile or five, or so, the way I did it.

-------------------------------

Another account (conscious, events), also having something to do with, or occurring close in time with an earthquake:

Donna, the girl I go on about, she let me pick from a rock, in her collection of stones. I didn't want to take anything from her, but she was insistent. I took a small, black one, so I wasn't taking one of the pretty ones.

Fast forward past what brought that to an end, and after an end...

I had been wondering what this rock was, for many months. It was nagging me, frequently. I wanted to take it to this new-age shop near by to get it identified, and see if it had (or rather, was implied to) any properties, healing or other, or simply what it is associated with. 

After a lot of time of denying this curiousity, one day, I decided to get it done. The very fact that she still effected me, got to me, and it was already to me. And I felt I needed to satisfy this. Get it done. The stone, as they identified, was called "Jet". 

Leaving the store, leaving the parking lot, onto the main road, and the first vehicle (a big moving object in the flow that I find myself with/following) I guess I would probably come behind, I see numbers on it. On it's plate, not that I was consciously looking for it, are the numbers 159, and letters LEG. 159, is a sum of the girl's full name, and the first image I saw of her, that had a spark in my motivation to contact her, was of her showing a lot of leg, and a big smile, in a dance-move/pose kind of way. 

In the context, and timing, and reason I was there, the 159- her full name sum (and associating the number with her, much of the time it came to me "randomly", such as this), and this "LEG", and my waiting months, and months- it nagging me... It wasn't surprising, but it was. It was something.

Later, that day, perhaps as an aside, the devastating earthquake in Haiti occurred. The last thing I had intentionally tried to communicate to this girl, was "Hate you"- in a not so serious way, but still, conveying certain emotion/frustration with the situation, and who knows how it was taken, if it was even taken. It was an indirect form of communication. I don't really hate her... But anyone who has been "in love" might identify. I... perhaps gasping for straws, heard the sound of "Hate", and it being so relevant in the context, me stuck on what I had said, even if I didn't mean it, it hit.

And... How "big" she is, in my life/mind? As it was, then, she was big. You know how every song might remind you of that girl... Everything... "Big". Creatively, I even found that it could work, although I don't ZOMG connect it this way (but should I?), that she was a Titan-ess, and this earthquake, a result of a step. One leg pounding on the ground... or just one in many slow moving steps.

Donna, not to assign this as a big deal or not, is a red-head/copper-top.


----------



## coors light

im not judging, just baffled by your thinking if im to be honest. but you must admit coincidences seem like alot more than they are when we obsess over them


----------



## What 23

If they are nothing, then everything is... Except maybe love, and being- simply. (To say something back)

That's another thing on my mind, about "23"-- a number I often find, and my first conscious link into the world of "synchronicity". I have found over time that, as I have mentioned, out of our 10-characters that we use to represent numbers, 6, 8, and 9, which can sum to 23, always share a common form, with 0 (and, they always connect back to themselves)- 0, which is "nothing"... But I say to myself, is that not something?

0 as well, as anyone can see, can be representative, or seen as (or like) one of the most widely seen things in nature, and stable forms (as circular motion). "0", is very "powerful".

I tend to fluctuate in the way I see things. I put this foot/hand/eye forward, though. I don't like to talk about it all being "nothing". That's kind of depressing, sometimes. I guess it doesn't have to be, but you know.



How is it obsessive, though... Here? I was talking about mom, a lot. Here a dude (FromHereToEternity) comes (in challenge) and says *1139*, which is a number I called to get *connection to her*. I wasn't talking about my cousin, third cousin, or the guy at that gas station in Reno, NV. I was again again again talking about MY MOM (and girls, and her), and one, comes and presents this number...

Yea, _obsessive_. /sarcasm. This, my friends, is how it unfolds. It is not complex. You don't have to dig for these bones. My dog does it for me. Or God. Ehhhhhh.

*If it was 1138 I probably wouldn't say anything. If it was 1135 I can't think of anything. If it was 1112 I can't think of anything. If is was 9087 I can't think of anything, except that I just thought it. But it was _1139_, and he was attacking me, and I had been talking about synchronicity that involved or that I had connected with my mother, and that these girls find mirror with her, too. The amount of disrespect here, and stupidity, is astounding. People are a sorry lot, indeed. Sorry for my disrespect. I will revert to a basic mode, where I accept you as just something teaching me- me teaching me. You as a part of me. You teaching me lessons. Me (hopefully) getting something from it. Completely selfish. And the mistake is only with me. I see I should maybe "bear this cross"- perhaps so to speak, because I need to- because I need to, eventually, anyways, and I kind of want to get it over with.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> I have found over time that, as I have mentioned, out of our 10-digits that we use to represent numbers, 6, 8, and 9, which can sum to 23, always share a common form, with 0 (and, they always connect back to themselves)- 0, which is "nothing"... But I say to myself, is that not something?


but the following combinations also sum to 23:

4, 5, 6, 8
2, 3, 4, 6, 8
3, 4, 7, 9
etc.

which common form do they share?

you complain that others are making assumptions. i think you're doing that here.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

Which way does the water flow? Up? That is what you are describing, Alasdair. And it doesn't. Where it might... That is not "up". 
These numbers may have something in common (lines? shapes?), but they don't have something so easily in common, with everything, and with 0- the base "number", besides being themselves, from it. 0, 6, 8, and 9, besides having anything in common with 23 (which they happen have a sum of), in their forms are the forms that are so easily, without much thought, found in vital natural forms/motions. 

_I move my arms around in circles. 
I walk and my legs move in circles.
The planet moves in circles.
The particles move in circles (more or less, all of this). 
My tongue moves in circles as I..._

The wheels on the bus, go "_______________"...


---------
The combinations you presented might hold their own value/common thing or some pattern, somehow. I don't discount. But it is harder to find than what I am presenting. Mine is much simpler.

More in argument in "favor" of the numbers 6, 8, and 9, is that they are obviously self-similar. 9 and 6 are obvious, and combine them, and easily enough, an 8.

One might say 1 and 7 are similar. 5 and 2. 3 and 5, and 2. But they don't play, as well. Still, some interest.


----------



## What 23

@_1139_ above. My mom, who I had been talking about, when you came... She worked at that school, which was *not not* built in 1923, which again, did *not not* have a phone number of common local numbers, with *not not* the addition of _1139_.

I guess, maybe, this sarcasm/my attitude might not help things much, but frankly, sometimes I feel like I am arguing that the earth is round.


----------



## coors light

I must admit I didn't believe you at first but that last post sold it for me


----------



## What 23

Alasdairm and I were in discussion, with strong emphasis on "*self*".



alasdairm said:


> so you feel there's a connection to your*self* because his name had the word *self* in it? well, don't you see that means his name is connected to everybody because everybody has a *self*.
> 
> this is what i'm talking about. that is not special or noteworthy in any way but you are choosing to load it with meaning. to me, this example is not even tenuous. it's completely non-existent.
> 
> fnord!
> 
> alasdair



*Foreign*er closed the thread.

Alasdairm requested the thread be reopened.



Foreigner said:


> After further consideration, this thread has been re-opened.
> 
> Please let's stay on topic.



Alasdairm's profile, here, on Bluelight, shows one number, that he chose.


----------



## Foreigner

I think the more you try to justify your synchronicities to others, the less power and meaning they will have for you. The reason is that it might not be significant to others since they have their own version of things that occurs differently for them. Why does it matter if others are seeing what you're seeing? If the numbers are resonating with you, then great. 

I used to have a very close friend who was always detailing her synchronicities to me because she was so excited when they were happening, and she wanted me to enjoy it too. I did notice some uncanny things when I was around her, but sometimes I just did not connect with what she was talking about. 

It's kind of like when you have a dream that has really impacted you, and then you go telling it to all your friends. Some people just don't understand what it means because they're not you. 

I believe synchronicity is real, but not everyone has it happening at all times. Sometimes it's a special circumstance. I've even wondered, from a scientific perspective, if there are spatial distortions that pass through earth and cause more synchronicity to happen; because sometimes it's happening to me with regularity that is so obvious it would be impossible to ignore. Other times, it's just absent. It's been suggested that it has to do with making the choice to look for it, and deciding to see. But to me that's when confirmation bias kicks in. For me the "real deal" is when it happens *to me* and I unexpectedly notice, and not when I go looking for it.

I prefer not to look for synchronicity in numbers because by virtue of their limited combinations you will always find something. It's like people who look for significance in what time it is: "Look, it's 11:11!" There is a much greater probability of finding alignments with numbers than if you expanded the system of variables to include your entire life, of anything and everything. It's synchronicity in THAT which makes me a believer.


----------



## What 23

Can definitely relate with a lot of that. 

I find that sometimes (a lot of times), that the more I say about it, the less power it has. It can be hard to find the right way to put it- to share. To keep it simple.

As for more than numbers, I have other things (but I still see them, and don't discount).


I totally get a lot of that- what you say, we just diverge a little on numbers. I didn't go looking for it, at first, but I have, at times investigated after, and have, for myself uncovered things that reassure me that I'm not, and/or wasn't, just crazy. Still, I like those times, too, when I don't go looking for it. 

Spatial distortions... Very interesting thought. I have considered the thought, as myself like a singularity/"black hole"


----------



## jpgrdnr

Heh, I didn't think this thread would get this much traction...



> I think it's confirmation bias, over sensitive pattern recognition, and misunderstanding of probabilities.



I don't think Synchronicity has anything to do with the above. They are of course related, but completely different things. Its most likely a form of high end neurology that we are only slightly aware of. 

Confirmation bias is probably related to the opposite of synchronicity. Your mind is actively seeking out information that fulfills your own sense of ego, or what is known. Synchronicity is unwelcome, like a shock. It is information that confirms nothing. Like a neurological error of long term memory. Could it be an evolutionary process where the brain is incapable of dismissing related events as unrelatable? The brain is very happy when experiencing things that are symmetrical, or things that happen randomly without prior relation. When random things have relatable meaning the brain becomes confused. 

Like I said, this is probably written down somewhere in some book that explains it in better detail. %)


----------



## alasdairm

jpgrdnr said:


> Confirmation bias is probably related to the opposite of synchronicity. Your mind is actively seeking out information that fulfills your own sense of ego, or what is known. Synchronicity is unwelcome, like a shock. It is information that confirms nothing. Like a neurological error of long term memory. Could it be an evolutionary process where the brain is incapable of dismissing related events as unrelatable? The brain is very happy when experiencing things that are symmetrical, or things that happen randomly without prior relation. When random things have relatable meaning the brain becomes confused.


hey there

in the context of this thread, you seem reasonably objective. i'm interested in your analysis of the synchronicities at play in what 23's messages, in particular posts 34, 36, 48, 51, 56, 62, 66, 67, *69*, 71, 72 & 80.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

I don't think it has nothing to do with it... But I think some people are way to quick to rule everything out, as such. Here, they have not been that convincing.

Alasdairm, I am getting tired... What, for example, do you mean of "confirmation bias", about my experiencing my first earthquake while playing Quake- for the first time in so many years? There were many more things- backing/supporting, within as well, that I will neglect to mention, for simplicity's sake. Answer this, or leave it. Thanks.

You don't (seem to) get it.


Still, some word on confirmation bias: Why do we practice a bias? "Why?"- through all, or as many levels as possible. Perhaps I did have a bias, to see things connect. In particular, the posts you mention, the one in _bold_, *69* (Not sure why... maybe you intended it this way), is a multiple of _my numba'_, 23 (x3). Are you really trying to argue, again? And again, I must bring light, to the fact that you- the one who keeps trying to argue, (this is how I have a bias, sometimes)... The one number you did _choose_ was 23, in what you present to to the community, and how we may connect with you, outside of Bluelight. 

I don't think you chose your birthday, but then again, I might change my perception and see it was possible. I could obsess over those screen names that you _chose_ (operating with some bias), and pour over every letter you entered, to be obsessive. I may have done this, at one time- to add (Not sure what I might find, or not, at all). But, the one other thing I picked up was that, you also joined this sight on the 203rd day of the year (_in 2002_). I guess your birth-year might add up to 23, as well (1967), but I am not sure what to make of your birthday, in all. Could be something. Maybe not this "23", but I am not biased enough to say it isn't something, where it might be. Still, I don't even put much weight in that, because the only number that I can see that you chose, was 23. And a second to that, operating under this _bias_, of _choice_, you chose to join the sight on day *203*- which is another *big* number, for me.

All I'm saying (perhaps for the third time in post, in whatever form), is, the one guy who keeps arguing (I should appreciate), has these so easily on the surface. I don't have to calculate random numbers from left field, to find it. They are things that he chose, before any of this, for the most part. And again, why did you _choose_ *69*? Out of all of the numbers you did _choose_, it was the only one in *bold*, and it as well is the _only one _, to be a multiple of 23.

I wouldn't make a big deal about this, particularly, if you hadn't.

In my world of synchronistic phenomena, you surely don't _not_ follow.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> What, for example, do you mean of "confirmation bias"...


confirmation bias is the tendency of people to favour information that confirms their beliefs or hypotheses. i believe that you're guilty of a lot of that here - cherry picking numbers which you can fit to your theory. ignoring those which don't.


What 23 said:


> You don't (seem to) get it.


maybe i get it but just disagree with it?


What 23 said:


> ...you- the one who keeps trying to argue...


it shouldn't be a crime to engage in a discussion on a discussion board.


What 23 said:


> you also joined this sight on the 203rd day of the year (_in 2002_).


right. but the number 23 and the number 203 are, to me, not as similar as they are to you. if i had joined on the 23rd january, i'd be a little more interested. again, i think your connection is a stretch. you see something here. i don't.


What 23 said:


> I guess your birth-year might add up to 23, as well (1967), but I am not sure what to make of your birthday, in all.


sure, but in the previous example, you had to focus on the month and day to make the number (almost) fit. here, you're looking at only the year. it's inconsistent and it is, i believe, evidence of your confirmation bias. you're shoehorning the data to fit your theory, imo. give me a date - indeed any number - it's possible to find a way to make it related to 23. drop a zero here, rearrange the order, whatever. 


What 23 said:


> And again, why did you _choose_ *69*? Out of all of the numbers you did _choose_, it was the only one in *bold*, and it as well is the _only one _, to be a multiple of 23.


i bolded it as it's a multiple of 23 to add a little levity. don't let the fact that there were *11* other non-23 multiples in the list distract you.



alasdair


----------



## What 23

Didn't I say it didn't matter as much, about when you joined? Or your birth year? You are using confirmation bias, picking my words apart to suit some futile argument. I fairly clearly explained my bias. You just ignore it. You chose 23. You chose to bold 69. Them some good cherries. Not an illogical bias.

As for arguing, although I express some annoyance, I also hinted at appreciation.

You also seem to fail to move beyond simply refuting my words on the basis of this confirmation bias. Again, I always try to explain, or should, why if I am picking things out, that I do... Or why I it passes the filters. You fail to see?

As for 203... You are definitely right. It is dissimilar from 23 just as 205 is from 25 (though I could argue this, I won't right now). But you didn't choose to join on a date that was 109 days into the year, or 27. It was 203. Just saying.

You joined in 2002. Maybe I didn't make myself clear, or cover how I meant to, but I did try to get at why I didn't bring these numbers (203 and your birth year), on the first pass (post last night with screen-cap of your ways of contact). Basically, I didn't want to do this "cherry picking"... That I could have... And you claim I always do... But do not. At least, not in any bad way. But I'll give you 203. I didn't explain right.

I have to mention, just to mention, a honey-bee fell in my lap as I read your post. It may have occurred at Cherries. Not to say it matters. But, maybe I pick things that are sweet, and the ones with spike, for instance. And, maybe they fall on my lap.

To not omit, the bee was very close to death. I think it may have got hit by a car.


----------



## coors light

alasdairm said:


> confirmation bias is the tendency of people to favour information that confirms their beliefs or hypotheses. i believe that you're guilty of a lot of that here - cherry picking numbers which you can fit to your theory. ignoring those which don't.
> maybe i get it but just disagree with it?
> it shouldn't be a crime to engage in a discussion on a discussion board.
> right. but the number 23 and the number 203 are, to me, not as similar as they are to you. if i had joined on the 23rd january, i'd be a little more interested. again, i think your connection is a stretch. you see something here. i don't.
> 
> sure, but in the previous example, you had to focus on the month and day to make the number (almost) fit. here, you're looking at only the year. it's inconsistent and it is, i believe, evidence of your confirmation bias. you're shoehorning the data to fit your theory, imo. give me a date - indeed any number - it's possible to find a way to make it related to 23. drop a zero here, rearrange the order, whatever.
> i bolded it as it's a multiple of 23 to add a little levity. don't let the fact that there were *11* other non-23 multiples in the list distract you.
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



 well played


----------



## jpgrdnr

There is nothing wrong with confirmation bias. Everyone does it in some form or another. 

Hopefully, What 23 acknowledges the fact that the number 23 is a whole integer of a specific set of items. Beyond 23 there is only subjective meaning. 

Apophenia seems to be an early definition on pre-psychotic behavior. 

But I don't think there is anything wrong with a deep look into why something relates to something else. Maybe, one might synchronistically (I doubt thats even a word) figure something out.

I think its where say a person seriously starts thinking that 44 is the divine numerical order of God, for example. Or that common things like the color red start to mean that it is the "End Times". I'm not trying to be comedic because that's truly a very scary place to be.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> But you didn't choose to join on a date that was 109 days into the year, or 27. It was 203. Just saying.


in a way, this is my whole point.

to me, in the context of a discussion about the number 23, the numbers 27, 109 and 203 are equally unremarkable.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

1:23 is 203 seconds, or minutes, for one thing. 2:03 is 123 minutes, or seconds. Could be.

Please, find another example that plays like this.

I think Foreigner is right. Chances are high that many people just won't get it.

And people are once again getting the wrong idea. You bring argument that one thing is not like the other. I also bring argument, that what you bring often doesn't even touch the heart of the matter. You fail to address, and move on to something else.

I also "like" 44. V+V could be 22+22 if V is 22nd letter, and if you practice these methods of observation at all. W is the 23rd. "VV" and "W" are close in form. 

I once had a gamer-tag on XBOX Live, which I named "W23VV44". And I dug into it. A girl I have mentioned a lot that I met on the 23rd day of the year, and whatnot, that happened to be "her number", that she felt was special, at the time. The "split" in VV was something, too. Not that it has to be, to another. I guess.

My name before her was "P26"- an ode to the 26 letter alphabet, and a number of "God", and some things. I had it for a couple of years, at least. P was the first letter in her last name. I changed it because of this, to split from association. P for me, had some meaning before, but other than "pee", I kind of forget.

I for one don't believe I know when the end comes. Probably elusive.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> 1:23 is 203 seconds, or minutes, for one thing.


1:23 (as 1 minute and 23 seconds) is 83 seconds.
1:23 (as 1 hour and 23 minutes) is 83 minutes or 4980 seconds.

so *absolutely nothing* at all to do with 203.

you're starting to see nails everywhere i think...

alasdair


----------



## What 23

No, I just messed up there. Darn it. Lost the battle, I guess.

2 hours 3 minutes is 123 minutes. 
2 minutes 3 seconds is 123 seconds.

I need to perhaps not drive and post on blur light.

/excuses. But I tend to make that mistake anyways. Usually it is caught.

83 _is_ (it just so happens to be) the 23rd prime number, though.

-----------------------

The Great Pyramid did have 203 courses, or steps.
The King's Chamber has courses made of 23 blocks each, except the 5th, which is made with 7. I'm curious as to how many courses are in. Very likely nothing "23", but I seem to remember something else like some measurement(s) or something with it being 23 something. Could just be the amount of blocks per, and yet still, there might be something relative to something, overall, that I don't see.

This is also something I read. I can't confirm/source as of yet.


The below is from http://www.pyramidofman.com/Plugs/

"If we look further up the King's chamber shaft for more clues we find a section of the shaft located between block 23 and block 24 that reflects what we now know of the design of the Queen's Chamber southern shaft.  Here, just before the end of block 23, are small niches on both sides of the shaft about 1.5 cm deep.  These niches, being 8 cm wide, are the same thickness as the limestone slab known as 'Gantenbrink Door' in the Queen's chamber shaft and could well have been intended to hold a similar limestone slab.  Just 26 cm behind this missing slab are two more niches that were probably intended to hold another slab or partition of some sort.  It is also at this point that block 23 meets block 24 and we find the unusual coinciding of joints in both the floor and the roof of the shaft.   Of all the other blocks in all of the explored shafts, these are the only two that join in this manner."


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> 83 _is_ (it just so happens to be) the 23rd prime number, though.


so what's the relevance of 83?


What 23 said:


> The Great Pyramid did have 203 courses, or steps.


the golden gate bridge is 8980 feet long. the longest span is 4200 feet. it's 746 feet high. it's at 220 feet elevation.

sfw?

alasdair


----------



## What 23

edit May 4th, 2013: *Due to finding somewhat apparent discrepancy in the accuracy of information reported, and what is, I have deleted the previous (about 83). I apologize. It isn't connected how I said it was. May be something else, but not that. Twice I messed up now, around it.

*83*... What's it's relevance, to *what*?

edit May 4th, 2013: To me, for one, it's another, or is relevant to 23... But what was deleted was an attempt to derive an example from experience, just for the hell of it, to say it could be relevant enough. Not to say I could not, but the one I attempted didn't work. I could say it relates somehow... But... I don't know if I want to go there right now.

------------------------


I know... Why cherry-pick the Great Pyramid, right? 

...Maybe just my ego. And/or, it's in some prominent consciousness.
I will have to think (more) about it.

I don't really think I need to explain, why I brought it up. 


"203" may not be anything to you (besides the day in the year that you joined this site). 

To me it is the number of days remaining in the year, at my birth, which I find 23 in, a lot, as well. 


*NSFW*: 



On 12/21/2012, at 00:00, I was passing through a town called Shoals, IN, on the way to Jasper (or, on the way back). Shoals is a very small town. It is known for it's free-standing table-rock formation, which is called "Jug Rock". It's the only one East of the Mississippi. There's a gypsum mine and plant there, as well. 

On 12/22/2012 at 00:00, again, I was passing back through there, to or from Jasper- I forget. I don't ever hit the same place at the same time, hardly. I was looking for something to be cool about 12/21/2012, I guess, considering that I had looked forward, even though I knew it was 99.9% or what, that "nothing" would happen out of the ordinary. I saw it as like the end of a year, in some sense. But I don't know. Anyways, this is where I found out about the Jug Rock, desperate for something cool, and found it cool enough. Though, simply being in the same place at 00:00 around the date twice, framing it in one town, was cool. A lot more might be cool.

I looked forward to that date, also, because one ex and I (name Marilyn) ended 2300 days from it. After my being one of those people, to look to it, this hit, especially considering what I considered, and still consider alignment, already around. She gave me a watch for Christmas, which stopped on 23 seconds, at some point or another, after we broke it off. I later found that after Donna, 203 weeks remained until 12/21/2012, which correlated with my already drawing/seeing/feeling parallels with my mother, with her. It stuck. And some time after this, I decided to calculate what 161 weeks before her was (why, in a second), which came out to around Christmas (23rd), 2005, when Marilyn- my ex, gave me that watch. At my birthday, 161 full days have passed, and again, 203 days remain, in the year. These times correlate with this, with Marilyn being a beginning of a year, or that time she gave me the watch, Donna being a new birth, and/or death, of sorts, with the resonance with my/a mother, and then parallel in time after, as in the end of a year, 12/21/2012, from her. Marilyn also has something with my mom, or what my mom has something to do with, she does... As do the others. Individually (more in some than others), and as a group. Donna's seemed to be one of the strongest.

I have associated Donna with a somewhat prophetic dream that I had, back in 2003-2004. The energy matched. The feeling. And what occurred mirrored what I can remember from the dream. The dream involved finding her, being afraid to fall, and knock her over, with me as I did, off an edge. I felt weak, and felt like I should feel strong. I left her, to regain my footing, with friends, and came back to her, but she wasn't there. She had gone with her mother, somewhere. I searched the room, which was very red, in color. This had been some social place, where I had seen her, but it is all blurry, and red. I did see one girl, with red hair, against the wall, in my search, among many others. I got to her, and as the blurry character came into focus, I realized it wasn't her.

Then, I was in another place. The best I can describe it, it wasn't local. It was in space. It was around some celestial objects/stars. Perhaps it was just the Earth and the Moon. I saw a blue ball, and a smaller ball, outside of a rectangular doorway, with no windows, or discernible barriers. This was the one window to the outside. A girl and I were playing, or it felt like we were children, playing, and I remember looking out the window, with her near, and being kind of afraid of falling out, and seeing this big blue object to the right and above, and smaller white object move out of view, somewhere below. The room I was in seemed square/a cube, of sorts, but it may have had some other architectural ways about it. The color was red-gold-orange, and some pearl like, or glass like features. Even the red-gold-orange-yellow seemed kind of like glass, in parts at least. Maybe that was just some of the tiles. The walls were mainly orange/red, the floor had more gold and white, with some warmth of red/orange. The ceiling I think was more yellow, but I forget. Tiles. Uneven. Different shapes and sizes, but all rectangular/square. And despite that they were different, they appeared ordered, and balanced beautifully. 

I felt like I was in trouble, for a moment... Like I had done something wrong, in regard to the girl. And I was instructed to do something, and honestly, I felt suggested. I felt asleep. I have said that I felt kind of drugged. I just walked in a way, around the smallish room we were in (or "ship/vessel"), beginning sort of at this girl, who was against an orange/red dominant wall, with very small tiles (like fire, here), and moving the direction she was facing. She also seemed to be rendered into this half-sleep state, and was in some kind of trance. It felt sort of like a high, to me. She also seemed mad, at me, for whatever I had done. This, though, wasn't even the first one, that I met... Or at least the feeling wasn't there, and she didn't look like it. But I had been looking for her, the one that I have since felt might have been Donna. Anyways, so I was moving, and being directed, or just knew where to go/what to do. I moved in a pattern, a straight line around a room, as if I was being filed in to a position, like you file through the lines, guided by the rope barriers. Beyond where the girl looked, at the corner of the room, was another female, looking down, in some kind of prayer posture, or something or another. She was wearing all black, and had dark hair. Then on the next wall, to the right if I am looking out the one window (girl, red-hair, opposite the window), is a man. But I only see what looks like water color being painted through, and only in gray colors, and only parts of him are seen in any second, only enough to make out that it is a bi-pedal thing, really... swaths of this gray and black and hints of lighter gray/white dancing about. He seems like he is at a control station of sorts, or I don't know. Where he stands is slightly elevated from the rest of the room, by about half a foot, or so. 

Where I find myself instructed to stand, is in front of this cube, of some green mineral/rock. I hear that "This may hurt a little", at some point before or after I felt like I was tripping, and enjoying it, but at some point, it did hurt, a lot. I went through a period where I experienced the layout, and the people, as a computer system... A very simple, easy to understand, primitive/ancient, but the top and the bottom, perhaps... It was more advanced than anything we had, like our smart phones are more advanced than our computers, and with reference to their size being so small, the seeming "well how does it work" factor of this was like that. It just seemed too simple, and clean, but it was like it was the most powerful computer ever built. And like the process was simply by it's arrangement. Like someone figured it all out. It was complex, and simple, and my words don't do it justice, at all. 

Then I was back in my body, and then it began to hurt, in the form of falling through the floor of the vessel, and how some describe being around/pulled into a singularity. I felt my legs being stretched into spaghetti, as they say, and my body contorted, and my jaw as it went through... This is when I began to scream. Or tried to. "On the way", I saw a lot of stars, like the typical hyperspace image, but then I notice that they are symbols. Lots of symbols/characters. Then one comes into focus, near the end, and I understand it. It's "perfect", and I know it means love, but in a way that I can describe it... And I want to share it. After I finished screaming (loudest I have, ever) myself awake, I held onto the feeling, and the meaning, but it faded, how to say it/explain it. It was so simple. I had this girl on my mind. It wasn't like it was a dream. Even now, I remember the direction she felt, besides being up. And this wouldn't be untrue, at all, if it was actually her. I wanted to go back. I was also confused, probably. I just remember, she looked like her. She felt like her, that first night, and losing her, felt the same. And I keep coming to, I just need to tell her, this. Not that it means we need to be anything. That's unconditional love. Sure, I am human, and imperfect, but I do feel that, at the end. 

Donna was into stones, and crystals, and spirits, and things "new age", and spiritual. The connection with 203, to the date of 12/21/2012, with her, and being in the location I was, on my way to Jasper... The cube was green. It may have resembled Jasper. One reason I haven't thought it was, was because most pictures I see are sort of dull- the Green varieties. In the dream, this cube went from dull in color, to very bright, in a flux back and fourth, before I saw it all as some computer/top-down schematic momentarily. Somehow, in the dream, it may have been this, Jasper. I don't know. I have been wondering, what it was. But it could make sense, if it was. But I've had other ideas, but the fact of this timing, and some other things, makes me think it might be, really, Jasper. Why is it important? I don't know. I know it was important to many ancients.  

I guess I am processing. I've written it down a lot of times, but I just now tried the connection of the center stone being Jasper.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> *83*... What's it's relevance, to *what*?


my point exactly.

this rambling stream of consciousness really doesn't explain anything. it's set pretty low if the bar for two things being mysteriously and synchronously connected is that you just have to mention them once in the same sentence.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

You were baiting. You basically asked for it.

Please give me an example of what you think I am implying connections with, simply because they are in the same sentence.


----------



## What 23

Tonight I was testing my idea, about 6, 8, 9, 0, and 23, running it by the filters. I experience a lot of insanity. Many "meanings" and things, are dismissed. This got a pass. A yellow car passed me, just immediately after, with these numbers on it's plate, in the order of 698. Letters BVB. Car model, Cobalt.


-----------------------
-----------------------


I was working some time ago, in a place where I didn't want to be. I wanted a reason to quit. I had worked there for about a week. I had a dream one night, about a Bald Eagle... Releasing it from a captive environment- a bag someone kept it in. I freed it. As well, it scratched at me, attacking me. This is understandable given where it had been, and my placement. 

That day, after waking and going to work, I was, let go, from this job that I was desperate to be away from. It had something to do with an apparent impending license suspension due to non-payment of a ticket for an equipment violation. Their information was out of date, as the ticket was paid.

As leaving, immediately see number 314TGO, and just saw "go", and to sound it out "to/ta-go", and "314". It reminds me of a/the circle(s)/Pi, even though it's only discernible real relation, is how it seems to look. But in the moment, with emotional charge, and it's immediacy from my movement away, it was there. Another way of telling myself it was ok "to go".

Getting home, I saw a hawk of some kind, just feet away on the ground in front of me, as I parked. It had just captured, and was killing some other bird. 

Since I haven't ever seen a bird like that- wild, and in the city, so up close, it was interesting. Seeing this act of predation/violence just after being released resonated, and with memory of freeing the Bald Eagle in the dream, and it's attacking me, clawing at my face for a second, there was association.



_continues..._

*NSFW*: 



I had been talking with a guy on my way home from the job I was let go of, about building bikes. He called me just after leaving, and I connected this bike building, with the wheels and chains, and gears and sprockets, with the number 314, and Pi, and circles. Even if it's missing the dot, I still think of Pi. 

I ended up building grills for a day- not bikes, and wasn't satisfied. I didn't like the "new" smell of the products, as I'm sensitive to fragrances. I decided to quit after the one day.



Next job I tried (Building aquariums, Perfecto Manufacturing) was confirmed on the day that I got a game, "Dark Souls", and I think I worked the following day. To find my way there, I of course prepared by seeing where it was, on a map. Just above it on this map, surrounded by miles of white "nothing", was a golf course, in green, named Purgatory Golf Club. The game, _Dark Souls_, takes place in another world- a _purgatory_ some have called it, or hell, where everything, including you, is undead. The mission is redemption, to become human. I didn't begin playing the day I got it, but only after the first day of work.

The work, and the game, were both extremely punishing. I had been up trying that game out, the night before what was to be my second day, and woke up when I was supposed to at 4 in the morning- totally opposite my normal schedule. I got in my car, gave the place a call telling them it wasn't for me, went and got water for the day, I think, and proceeded to play the game for a few days straight, just about, with breaks to eat and move around. I say the game is punishing, because you die more than any other game than you have played... Or I did. Anyone who has played would identify. But once you go through it enough, it's easy. There's a system of combat that always wins. And it's so simple. But you spent 20 deaths getting 20 feet, sometimes. But it was also, as it's been reviewed, a very rewarding game to play... One of the most. 



The agency got me another, job, this time at a place that means "Angel", which stuck out.
The guy I worked with as my sort of trainer, was a noticeably more genuinely "nice" than most, older gentleman, with somewhat long, very soft, silky-looking, very white hair, and beard. I was to drive, for them. 
I didn't like when we were instructed to repeatedly dig through the same area, to find a light, outlet, or something else electrical, that we had apparently covered with mulch. And I didn't like that I was doing this kind of labor, again, as I thought I was mostly going to just drive. In hindsight, I should have known better, and probably did, but wanted to make some money for a day and try it out.



I got a call, while there at that site, for my current job as a medical courier, which I have been doing for over a year. It's the first job where I have been able to make a living. I take exit 203 off of I-69 to begin and end my main route.




*I feel I shouldn't omit names that I might not find so meaningful to mention right off- if I didn't, to avoid a total selection/confirmation bias for whatever reason... Not to disregard first emotional connections/what is noticed: 

A Classic Party Rental, before the nsfw, 
I don't remember the next, 
Perfecto Manufacturing, 
Engledow Group
Current company name.


----------



## What 23

Benjamin Harrison - 23rd president of the United States (1889-1893)






-----------------------

The first known recording of a U.S. president is of Harrison.

He is the last president to have a beard.


Benjamin Harrison is so far the only one to have had a grandfather serve... William Henry Harrison, the 9th president. William Harrison was the last president to serve before the signing of the United States Declaration of Independence.


Grover Cleveland comes both before, and after Harrison (23), which makes Cleveland the only president to serve two non-consecutive terms, and the only president to be counted twice.


----------



## What 23

Went to see Iron Man 3. 

Pepper, when arriving home at the beginning of the movie was driving a car named with a license plate "Stark23". Their home got leveled in an attack shortly thereafter, and Iron Man/Tony went missing from her. The scene of the leveled home, after it went down, began with a police car with 23 on the top, and her going through rubble crying, looking to find him.

42 was another number of prominence that was easily noticed, as it was the number of his "prehensile suit"... A prototype that comes at his command, from it's individual pieces, to form around him.

I went to Kroger, afterwards, to get water. There were more people than usual there. Outside- in my vehicle before pulling off,  I prepared a wheat-grass drink. As I finished mixing it, some girls walked by and got in their car, parked beside me. Cute. As I pulled out, noticing the timing of my finishing my mixing, and their arrival coinciding, this led to decision to check their plate. 323CKC.

As for Iron Man, I identify with the themes, and it. Our identification is responsible for the success of these kind of things.

Magnet. Iron. Blood and fire. Red (and yellow/gold). Pepper Potts.

Girls.


Park home at 12:23.


----------



## coors light

Was the movie any good. haven't seen it yet


----------



## What 23

I liked it.


----------



## What 23

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2013/05/07/newser-oldest-words/2141257/



> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2013/05/07/newser-oldest-words/2141257/
> 
> Plants and animals aren't the only things that go extinct: Most words are replaced every few thousand years, with a maximum survival of roughly 9,000 years, say linguists. But in a new study published yesterday, four British researchers say they have found 23 words that have persisted for a staggering 15,000 years.
> 
> These "ultraconserved words" include some that you might expect (you, me, mother, man), others you might not (spit, worm, bark), and at least one somewhat heartwarming entry (give). Over the centuries, the words have retained the same meaning and almost the same sound, the Washington Post reports.
> 
> The team claims that's because they all come from an ancient "mother tongue" that was used toward the end of the last ice age, the Guardian reports. They assert that the ancient language eventually formed seven language families, which in turn formed the 700 modern languages used by more than half of the planet today. To find the ultraconserved words, linguists looked for cognates—words that have similar meanings and sounds in different languages, like "father" (padre, pere, pater, pitar) -- shared by all seven of the aforementioned language families. They then translated the cognates into what they believed the cognates' ancestral words (known as proto-words) would be, then compared those. They ultimately found 23 that were shared by at least four of the language families, including one (thou) that was shared by all seven.


----------



## What 23

I didn't want to bury the above, but I watched the movie, _Primer_, last night, and wanted to highlight some things.


Aaron and Abe are two scientists who stumble upon time-travel. _Primer_ is about that.

Aaron's truck's plate number sums to 23. This is first able to be observed when Abe first shows him his time-traveling double, who was walking into the storage facility where a time machine that he (Abe) has built, is kept. This is, as it seems at the time, the first Aaron has any knowledge that this has occurred, and that Abe has taken the next step, already.

Abe goes over what he did on the day he first went back in time, and at this same time, it's showing Aaron and him both going through these same steps. It's hard to remember it all exactly, but again we see Aaron's truck, before they do their thing, but not Abe's car's license plate, which I was curious about.

We do see Abe's plate number, as he is narrating/telling Aaron what he did, him beginning this scene where the plate is visible with "At 2:30 P.M... I went to Williams medical supply"... Williams something. So Aaron's plate number/letters have a sum of 23, and then, only after "At 2:30 P.M...." are Abe's numbers visible. His plate number doesn't have a sum of 23, but 34. I can find 23 easily, however, by the one number on his plate, numbers together 69, being 23(3). I'll stop there, for that.

Abe mentions he turns the machine on at 8:30, to let it warm up, to begin. 83 is the 23rd prime number. There are a lot of other numbers that could be something, or another, to something, or another, or me, or someone, but I haven't poured through them yet, myself, to see. Where would it end? I like to keep it somewhat simple.

After they time travel for the first time, together, it shows them in a store. Just after. It is cut out of the scene, by half, but you can see "233", in some format, with the top cut from the view. This would, I think, be the next time a number is shown in a manner that it can be discerned, after time travel. I need to check, though.

And I haven't finished combing through the movie yet. I just remembered that I noticed his plate number, noticed some years ago, had a 23 sum, and now I have observed how the number showed up when the first proof of live time-travel was shown. 

~23 minutes into the movie is within the time when Abe first takes Aaron to see a guy, who thinks it a joke, something Abe has shown him... Which is the first "proof" of time behaving differently on the inside of this box. It was exactly 23 minutes when the sample- a Weeble wobble egg was pulled from cryo-storage in this lab, to show Aaron the evidence of time behaving differently in the box, via observance of extremely accelerated mold growth on it (from being in the machine/box). There may be other key parts where the number wasn't mentioned, such as in the beginning, when they don't know what the machine does. But here, they first have an idea what it does, and it is presented around/at 23.

The director/creator of the movie also stars in it, as Aaron. He also composed the score, and in life is as well a mathematician.

Directors often use it in films. They are/it is very often around parts/persons of certain relevance.


----------



## nickels

Every time you notice a synchronicity it's an indicator that you're on the right path.


----------



## Magickduck

nickels said:


> Every time you notice a synchronicity it's an indicator that you're on the right path.







hehe

though that is not nessicarily true man, i think some evil things can influence it too, as when i was deciding to try heroin for the first time, i had so many synchronicities it was ridiculous, all throughout the day. 

careful out there, space cowboy


----------



## What 23

I was thinking that if your worldview is that everything is determined, then you are _always_ on the right path, even if your death is waiting around the corner.

Still, synchronicity might be a way of letting ourselves know that we are in the groove/on the right path... To not fret.

It could also be that there are lessons to learn. I don't know.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

I've always been a big fan of a perceptual phenomenon that overlaps a lot with synchronicity: the cosmic joke. As in, things work out in such a way as to make you wonder if who/whatever is pulling the puppet strings, writing the code, willing our existences into being, etc. set us up to slip on a banana peel, for some unknown reason, perhaps for our own good but possibly for the sake of amusement.


----------



## What 23

I need to rewrite this. Too much stuff, not covered. Will try to simplify.

(This is a simplified re-write)

Concert last night.

The first place that came to rest, leaning up against a barrier facing stage/pavilion, I found myself looking directly at a guy in a Jersey with the number 23 on it. Common yes. But the timing was right, and my position was right. 

A very cute girl walks in front of me, crossing my line of site with this number. She is the first and last girl that I see that sparks any kind of real interest. 

I settled into this position after seeing an old friend there at the concert, who was near there- just to the right of me, and was thinking about talking to him. It has been many years of my life since we bumped into each other. I came to this position where I found 23 in part in contemplation.

The next place I rested in, where we (friend I came with) would enjoy the concert to begin with, right ahead/in front of me there is a girl with a shirt on that says "Always An Angel" on the back. Just after noticing this, this girl and her group move away. 

Then, the guy from my past finds himself in my line of sight... Beyond where the girl with "Angel" on her shirt, where my contemplation of him brought me to the previous spot, more or , where I found 23. 

I have connected "23" with "Angels" (and demons).

After the concert, I find myself colliding with the girl from the beginning, out in the parking lot. This was the one that crossed in front of my line of sight with "23". This one was the only girl I found myself attracted to, and I did look around. There were thousands of people there. I did not stalk her. 

I say colliding... We merged, our paths. My friend said some words to her. She was the first cute girl to be nice to him in some time, according to him. Very few people were around, and we walked a moment as a small group.

I'm not sure what to make of seeing my old friend from years ago. I seem to remember bumping into him at random concerts before and chatting. It could simply be that we find each other because we are similar in ways. We gravitate to similar spots. 

He dresses and has dressed very darkly, for years. He wears mostly black, had shoulder pads with rubber spikes on, dyed black hair. He used to have fangs, and "demonic" looking eye contacts. But he was nothing but an "angel" compared to most everyone I knew. Highly sensitive. Intelligent.


----------



## Magickduck

I do not see the point of this story at all What 23, or alot of the ones you have posted. What does that have to do with synchronicity? Bluelight has a lovely blog feature..


----------



## What 23

You don't see it. It has to do with my synchronicity. If you see it, cool. If not, fine. But there isn't a prerequisite that you get it, for me to try to share.

Some didn't get your example, either.

It's funny how nobody (or, few) bothers to ask questions before assuming that just because they don't catch it it, that there was nothing there.

Add something- your own experience, ask a question if you don't understand another's, if you wish to to try. The other might try to help you understand.

...I could say you did ask a question ("how is that synchronicity?"), but your closing sentence seemed to show assumption that this had- that my experiences have nothing to do with "synchronicity", or that they don't belong. So until that mind isn't so made up as to where I and my ideas of synchronicity belong, take that question of yours, and shove it up your... Right?

I do easily admit I can see how much of it would be hard or even next to impossible to get if you didn't know me (or weren't me- there), and might require an extremely detailed and well-written book, or movie, for any chance. Some not (impossible), though, if you really look, and want to see it. Or if you have had some similar experiences. Resonant.


----------



## What 23

Countless other movies have 23 so obviously (but some not so) in many places vital (and or points of turning, entry, exit, change...) to the plot of the films or main /around them.

Watch Avatar, closely.

Watch Equilibrium.

Watch Primer.

Watch The Matrix.

Watch The Prestige.

Watch Groundhog Day.

Watch Star Wars.

Watch Iron Man 3.

(There are others, that I can't remember)

What have I found? I'm still checking. I'm still trying to be watchful, and open. I don't make my mind up easily. And I tend to change it, change it back, change. Open. Close. Open. Close. I don't know if my mind is made up. Sometimes I think it always was.


...Often I am withholding background... Like, in my last story, "who is Donna, and why does it matter?" Browse/search this thread if you want a chance finding an answer there), and this may make it hard to understand. I do this in hopes that simple things might be picked up on, because when it gets too long nobody reads, and I can make a lot of mistakes. Maybe when I'm old and done more or less I'll find a way to explain it. For now only people around me seem to get it at all... Or it seems that way.

I guess one thing I haven't tried is nestling. I could hyperlink things of interest to back stories. I doubt many of quick tongues would bother with it, though. I'm also lazy so far, for that. Don't quite know how to organize it... To pack it up and send it. Keep trying.


----------



## What 23

Okay. Right. Great answer!


----------



## What 23

Yea, its also 0. 1. Please don't troll. At least try to be constructive.

Still 42 holds value. A lot. Perhaps. Not intending to impose an idea of limitation regarding.

If you have more to add to that YouTube video (or what-have-you) I'm all eyes...


----------



## Magickduck

What I am saying is I do not even see a synchronicity referenced in your story, just a story about you, drugs, and girls.


----------



## What 23

I don't reference it directly. I hope that it is seen. 

Girl I saw around 23 which I just happened to fall on. Not like I just scan the audience and say omg a 23 like many seem to think I do. Girl was the only one I was attracted to. Felt energy for. Next thing I see, the next time I am at rest (time 2), is a girl wearing a shirt that reads "always an angel". She leaves that position and then I see a guy that I know, from pretty far back, in the same/similar direction that that girl with the angel shirt was from me. This was the second time I saw him. The first time was just before I ran I into 23 at my first resting spot. Contemplation of talking to him or not was why I found myself there, where I spotted it in front of me (its with synchronicity to me), and where I spotted the girl. It had been years.
I run into girl that I saw with 23 out in the parking lot, or merge as we are walking to our cars. She is actually nice to my friend. Many aren't, according to him, if he is attracted to them/tries to talk to them. This is one of the things that I saw in her... A sweetness. But out of all in thousands that I scanned and glanced she is the only one that caught my eye- that held my attention... the only one I could see myself with, and there she was. Beginning and end, I see her. In that area, it was just us, for that moment- my friend her and me.

Leaving the concert- out the gates, a girl in front of me is wearing bells (the only one I saw wearing anything like, because I heard). Musical. Synchronicity is like stories.. music. I'm admittedly (that's hard) not great at telling stories. I also can't play music well. But I hear it. I see it. I enjoy them. I do hope to get better.

I rewrote that up there, minus some stuff I didn't explain or try to in that post, before. Hopefully it is more concise but it is basically what I again rewrote, here.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> It's funny how nobody (or, few) bothers to ask questions before assuming that just because they don't catch it it, that there was nothing there.


you talk a lot about being open minded and open to ideas and, yet, i see you making as many assumptions and judgements as those you criticise.

i think we both see something but you're assuming that the events we're discussing have more significance, or carry more weight, than i do.

maybe i'm the close-minded one? sure.

maybe you are?

alasdair


----------



## What 23

The difference is I was there.

I also favor excitation (not that I always am excited). But things are as they are.

We are all closed off some, open some. Try to be open as much as I can. I may be closed off to non meaning, somewhat, but that doesn't mean I dont struggle with it myself.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> But things are as they are.


do you believe in objective reality?

alasdair


----------



## What 23

Yes (but believe? Eh... I think we can have objective aims? I don't know). But I don't think it has exclusion from our subjective reality fully or our subjective experience/reality from it... If I worded that right. I actually do try to think objectively.

I think that to try to think objectively, without keeping in consideration our subjective experience/"reality", specifically but not exclusive to things subjective, could be seen as not being objective- as counterproductive. 



v- Extended response, beyond that. Not necessary to read, but might have more details into my thoughts, that I admit having (and some might be considered more objective to you), about why these things seem to happen, at least in my regard. -v

*NSFW*: 



But, we can try to think of things without us, I guess. As subjective experiencers, we must not neglect that that's all we really have. In my idea, it is not not objective to think that because our experiences are part of what is going on in general, and aren't separate, that studying them, and their apparent importance to us, things such as love and spirituality and meaning, is not counter-objective. It all must be taken into account.

"Why?", I feel should be asked.

And I could self analyze. I could say that the fact that I can draw from those that I love a pattern that says "mask" (i can) from names, I could say that a fact that it is important to me, might be because of the way I have to live because of my environmental sensitivities, and food allergies/sensitivities, that have effected me first mostly unconsciously- then, and then at least some consciously (now)... That has become a big part of my life, taking away from life. I live in isolation, and fear, of things. Parallel, I think many can identify with wearing masks, in life, and this "mask" to me fits for other reasons, as well. 

On one level of objectivity I look for patterns or I find them, because I need stability, because I feel weak, and sometimes unstable. I look for meaning because I have none. Or I find it, because I might have none. Though, when I do, it does seem to be mine. And the strength, it gives me. In some sense. I have wondered if life might do this, with some. Like if something is out of tune, things around it sometimes become seemingly more in tune, to bring it into tune. To help it along. Or, maybe something takes advantage. Within, or within and/or also outside. I don't know.

I have connected that for years my mouth/face/jaw hurt (allergies, but I didn't know) with the fact that the mouth screams language and connection and food, and I have issues with food, or interest in language, and symbol seemingly. Communication. This theme. Synchronicity and meaning. This as well with issues with my hearing. Through childhood into adulthood I had chronic ear infections, and at age 12 had a tumor in the ear from the frequency of them, which caused some trauma, through clearing of the tumor and reconstruction of the ear. Again, I have connected this with the fact that I see things/hear things that others often don't. But that is my own connecting. Still, these were pained. And the theme, in a sense, touches the same as they touch.

Maybe (at least think) I am seeing all of this order, because I am so fucked up, and nothing? Maybe it is the pain/suffering, that makes me seek this comfort of order and beauty?

But I also know that spiders eat things, and that all is not peachy and wonderful... And that even if this meaning is "here" for me to see, I might be being sucked down the throat of some freakish God-mother. Just as entertaining myself but the thought has come, in form. 

Or I'm dinner, some other way. That everything is orchestrated so that these things do matter, for something. That something feeds off of me. I'm sure there are other ideas/perceptions and ways of viewing possible. I am also fed (but why? is it because I am a farm animal? -haha. no, really.). And other ways.

I try to be an optimist.

But I do wonder.

Still, I see it enough to know that there is more going on than I can see, and that it might hint at something great, regardless.

Also, that it is a spirit(s).


----------



## jpgrdnr

^^ so the question remains do you hope to come to some sort of conclusion about the number 23? Or to come to some sort of information that has already been discovered?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/23_enigma

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Forbes_Nash,_Jr.

------------------

I'd be interested to hear you argue against 23 as object and "the meaning of 23" as subject


----------



## What 23

I'm not sure I can/want to try, at this moment (subject/object argument). I would need to pour over subject-object stuff to feel more secure in doing so, in a respected, structured format, and I have not. If you would provide me with your own example, that might help. I don't have the training in classical approaches that many of you might.

As for the above, that information is just there. It isn't in any way conclusive, of anything, to me. Perhaps, yes, "the power of the mind", but again that in itself is in no way conclusive enough. It is simply information, that can be used. 

-----------------------

*NSFW*: 



This box below has more of what I wrote, for now, after first edit. It has a lot of numbers and some attempted descriptions/stories/parts of stories. But I wrote them to try to again explain that it isn't just going to shake from me. It isn't necessary to read for furthering this discussion though, you know what I mean. But it's going on.

*NSFW*: 



I still have the fact that 161 days had passed, completely, when I was born (June 11), which is 7x23, where at 23 weeks remain, the time in the day was 1323 minutes. 200 and 3 days remained until the end of the year. This pattern is at least somewhat within likeness of my life... Like how you hit a drum or a string, it will in a way stay within tune of that. Perhaps our roots flow in ways we don't see, easily (or at all).

I have that 23 days were left at my birth before again my home country celebrates it's independence. I have that the 23rd president comes from my state. I have that of him, is the first and oldest audio recording of a U.S. president. He was the last, so far, to have a beard. I have that he is central and within the only place in my country's history where a president comes both before and after another...

My first time putting my sexual fluids into a girl appeared when I was in a church parking lot, and my mom went into labor with me at a church. The time with the girl a 23-track album was playing, and I came on 23. I pretty much only knew Michael Jordan wore 23, at that point, and of it being a number composed of the numbers 2 and 3. This only to say that I didn't plan it, that I know of. Right?

My first girl I went crazy over had an easy name-sum of 23, and her last name was the same as my mother's maiden name. That her first name had this sum, of 23, it unknown to me, and I started to see the number 23 around her in time. I told her all about it, but I had no idea what it was. I can't pin down if I began to see it before I read it, or if I stumbled across it somewhere, online. That's very possible. But I'm not really sure it matters. My eyes see, and my ears hear. She, Alisha, was soon at some point server 23, as she told me, at a restaurant. I became allergic to food, or hit a level of being allergic to foods, that was hell, when with her. I had no idea at the time that that was what it was. Doctor misdiagnosed. I remember clearly my jaw hurting, first, around a time I went and visited her. We sort of broke up that weekend, I think. Or, it was the next time. I really can't remember but I only visited once, or twice, to her home. Long distance relationship. A lot of talk and being in the mind. Propositions? 

The jaw and facial pain, which can't be summed up as just "pain", with the nerves involved in the area, and the nature of allergic reactions, with their cerebral component, and direct connection to the emotional centers of the brain that the nerves that ended up compressed/agitated, have. At least, this is just conjecture, but I read about it and things correlated. I had the equivalent of suicide disease or something like, or that's the name I remember it by. Trigeminal Neuralgia, or something like it. Nerve damage it felt like. It was constant compression. A gland/area was super swollen. The left ear felt insanely painful to touch, near the canal area, near the TMJ, where this facial nerve system passes. My face felt entirely fucked up. I had my head down, grew a beard to conceal the perceived facial dysmorphia. It was swollen, but nobody could see. But I knew, because I was me. Talking was difficult, and emotional expressions sometimes hurt, or simply felt odd. I guess dysmorphia isn't the word. But it felt worse than it looked mostly.

I later made a pattern, from information available, in a groove/rut after a relationship's ending, of my exes. I wrote down K, S, A, M... Or M, A, S, K... For the names of my ex girlfriends, in one technical sense. I saw it spelled mask, and perhaps in that one moment of desperation for order, in the pain... for a meaning for it, and justice... I "put it on", I guess. It fit. And Alisha, where I began to feel that pain on that level, being messed up like that... By one method, where her first name has a sum of 23, it matches the average sum (23), for the four (92). The other sum used lends to a total of 227. Not that I can connect it clearly, or at all, but my mom's birthday is 2/27. 22/7, is an approximation of Pi, or can be seen as the 2 hundred and 3rd day, written as 203, which although not 23, 203 seconds is 3:23 minutes, and 2:03 is 123 seconds, and that's kinda neat. I took that pattern beyond, I think, once, or something like it, somehow, and found a pattern of 23 also extended to some degree. It may have gone further, in other forms. I didn't obsess too much. My first house, on Vine (Vine can sum to 23), had a number 908 which by 4 (the number of girls, and could be a "special" number in itself, like 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, etc. any), can be 227x4. Alisha Finch (mother's maiden name) now has a sum of 23 for her last name, Darr. The "mother" of me has 23, and the father of me has 23. Billions of 23s in competition to be kinda like Michael Jordan, and David Beckham, and Lebron James. My father went to war at 23. But I don't find many of 23 from him, but he did live at 1408 in address, with his mother, growing up some and after war, when he met my mom... And her name had a sum of 148, which he changed to 184 (which can be 2 to the 3rd power multiplied by 23). His mother died in room 207 which is 9x23, on the same day that ... the last year I delivered an order to a "Hart" at the beginning of the day, of action, and the year before that, "Heart Attack" (allergic reaction resembling heart attack, that I convinced myself was, going to the ER), and the year before that on the very same day, a deadline with a girl that I loved, which was our deadline, sort of. Sorry to be abstract. And this year, same day, my father's wife- my mother retires from years of work.

Moving on. It isn't just 23. But it repeats. Like... nails. Tacs. Screws. Ties, sometimes. Maybe it is some selection bias, but it is easy. Confirmation bias, but it's easy. Why not? I'm just observing, and you can't say it's not there. And I am not implying it is anything. I am just stating facts like "I see the number 23 around girls", which is true, but not exclusive. But no matter why, why? And why? This is the fault I see in some arguments, from the start. I don't even know what it is they are arguing? That I'm making this shit up? If I am, so everything. Everything really is in the mind. Now if only I could take control of it. Maybe it's a bit of you and it, though. And the best you can do is learn to swim. I really wanted to say surf, but I don't know how to literally surf.

I found that my last name, Thomas, happens to have "Mask" (as seen above) as a pet-form. And a "mask", fitting over a "face" (m+a+s+k+f+a+c+e), has a possible sum of 23, too- one of two "possible" used, commonly (but really, you can make up or find or have a new way. I have made up a few. I think at least two followed with some pattern of 23 in calculation, two of three made. I'm guessing. I can't remember. At least two, with one having a pattern of 23 and one not, that I could see, easily... but ymmv perhaps).

... Sometimes, when I am doubting myself, and all of my observations, I go back to the time when I heard voices (never mean or interrupting or anything unless I eat the wrong stuff, or take certain drugs/caffeine) tell me "Alisha Keys!" over and over again, after I heard her voice, as well. Or, I heard her voice as well. But these other voices, like "fairies" (not that that is what I'd have to call them), told me "Alisha Keys!" over and over again. I had not heard from her/hadn't talked in 9 months, and within days or so of these voices starting, I get a text from her asking me "Do you have the corporate key??? It's really important!". I let the texts go on a couple of days before deciding I needed to tell her she was sending messages, perhaps to the wrong person. The last message from her occurred at 2:30 (2:33) A.M., just a before I hit a new level of sickness, with my hypersensitivity to the world. My food allergies, and environmental allergies.

You tell me what it means/that I am "wrong". My conclusion, is that I am fucked. I've always been fucked. I think everything is fucked. But that's okay. It couldn't be any other way, therefore, it's not really fucked, and this is just a phase. Or something. There's an idea. I guess I have ideas... Not yet conclusions. Ideas. And alot of those might be too abstract to talk about.






-----------------------

But for your question at the bottom, again, please enlighten me by some example. I want to entertain. Or at least have the tools to try. I understand objective/subjective, basically, but perhaps not on this level, for actual scientific method. I don't know.


*NSFW*: 



Can anyone explain to _me_ why I gravitate to 23?
Can anyone explain to me _why_ I gravitate to 23?


*NSFW*: 



Why 23? Why does the word "life" sum to 23 (or 32) (L as 12th letter can be added as 12 or 3 as 1+2=3, I=9, F=6, E=5)?

This is how I could say I feel sometimes. Like, it's life... that reaction. I could say what I think life is. Life. And other descriptions.

But is it 5? Maybe. I don't know. Sure. I like slightly more variation than 1-9 though. I haven't messed with it on that level.

But I am sure some girls that I don't have attraction to have 23 all over them, too. And, they are not all girls. Some are boys. Some are events.


----------



## What 23

Thought about "Jesus...".

Next moment of excitation comes moments later as I am coming to an intersection and a red Toyota Celica flies through, to my left from my same direction. I pay attention because of its speed, and color, and perhaps model. Last night I had a dream and I specifically remember in it a red Celica, and perhaps that my car was or at least looks like a Celica (Silver). Not to get too detailed, or lose the point.

So as it goes by I see on its plate numbers 2368. And I remember how I just thought, "Jesus"/"The Christ"/"Jesus the Christ", Etc., and that the number 2368 I have associated with him, as it Greek Gematria of "Jesus Christ", as has been plastered all over various sites I spent time on, in reference.

I simply can't say it is not something that I don't know. I didn't jump and say OMG. I saw, and considered as I did posting here, beginning this with, "If I were desperate...". But as I reflected... I can't say "not".

The intersection was the last I would come to for the next many miles, as I drive to a town on the other side of the state for work, on the interstate, of which for, the on ramp is right after I turn. There are no other cars before me, so no other "numbers" of even cars to challenge confirmation and selection bias, this way (easily). Even still, it was the speed, color, and perhaps that it was a Celica, then. Stimulation.

I'm not really sure what connection the Celica has other than it's meaning as "Celestial" perhaps, and in the dream I was at a place where I pick up drugs for work (and here at work/beginning work), and Jesus healed with his holy oil, and... healed. As well it was to drop off drugs in the dream (same time... dream), when I came in contact with it. I don't believe my drugs heal, though, which can lead to more complexity in possible interpretation.


I wrote below first.

*NSFW*: 



I have to admit. At some point(s, in my life so far) I thought I might be the Jesus, the Christ (or other interpretations of God or what, like the Quetzalcoatl, to name). I was perhaps desperate to find justification for certain suffering, which I hope you will not assume to know the limits of. I at times would rather have his apparent death.

Many things aligned/do align, but the most that I can be sure of is that I have two eyes like any other normal person. I can assume that I am made in the image of some predecessor, precursor, following some prototype...

Going by this, my goodness takes on the "clothing" of him. I was brought up in a Christian household. J don't claim that it is the only good or that good stems from it and it only... But what is good in the world certainly shares a stem with "Jesus Christ". And, one can't deny, of any help posing from a religion... Christianity has had the most reach. They have been the most active. They are far spread. Sure, in the name of the religion (some say, in God's name) wars have been waged, and ugliness has occurred, but that is besides my point. 

My point is that I have been made in his image. The Romans adopted the religion and used it as a tool, for, perhaps, in ways, order. Jesus built my hot-rod. Sort of.

So I was thinking about how I used to think I was Jesus. And saying this, I don't deny that others have experienced similar consciousness. I was thinking about this. Moments later a red Toyota Celica passed me by, just before I entered the main loop- The interstate of my city, to spend a good deal of time on this high speed highway. Much of my day is spent there (interstates). The Celica flew by me, making the light. And I stopped at the light/intersection. I'm less aggressive. 

The numbers on the plate that I saw were 2368, which I immediately remembered/recalled association with "Jesus Christ", from my earlier dabbling in other forms of numbering, as 2368 was emphasized as the value of "Jesus Christ" in Greek gematria.

Last night, I dreamt of a red Toyota Celica. It was at a place where I pick up drugs to take to nursing homes. I was banging on the door to be let in. It was the pickup place but in the dream it was a nursing home. 

Nobody could hear me, and they were around plenty and close. Finally I got let in, as one girl was walking out. Then I saw the red Celica. Or then I remember seeing it, as I was leaving.


----------



## What 23

Please excuse the multi-posts. I may try to consolidate this and the last one when I get near a computer and can format it.

Signs

I associate/have associated the number 113 as a number of sacrifice. It came through my meeting of a female who in my life image I felt was a "Mary Magdalene", to my Christ. She was also in ways a prostitute. My description won't justify and I don't intend to hang everything here, but with the number I found by her, and it's various references to it that I found meaning sacrifice, and the sacrifice/immolation of Jesus on the cross, and another dealing with a "Prime Cross", it made sense, and it made sense the archaic images I remember of Mary and Mary (and she related strongly with mom, if she was married to me) at the foot of the cross, in light.

One if my pickup points is at a 1130 North J street, which isn't 113 exactly but could be close. Over Easter, their sign in the front of their building was hit by a vehicle, or something, as it was gone when I came back. Bricks toppled over.

I am not sure, about the numbers, but a source has counted that (I may be wrong) 1130 animals were said to have been sacrificed as well, as mentioned directly in either New or Old Testaments. I need to look. I just know that an association in me was formed in regard, and I said "huh..." a little bit, when I saw this sign was sacrificed over Easter holidays.


----------



## alasdairm

^ now you're focusing on 113?

other numbers which you have suggested have some mystical significance in this thread are:

2020
0000000000
0123456789
0000000000
0000000000
1234567890
0000000000
0000000000
0987654321
0000000000
0000000000
9876543210
0000000000
2
3 
117
1099
23
184
8
0
6
8
9
24
123
203
2203
161
7
23
162
2005
2009
530
888
880
131
202.85
122
40
92
184
159
365
366
24
28
29
4
130
4824
288
1508
157
1106
611
1115
2001
2012
343
233
209
123
456
789
423
7
2001
108
207
9
227
26
77
777
7777
77777
5
10
13
159
1139
123
44
22
26
42
323
34
69
233
2368

when you cast your net so widely, you're going to catch something? i think so.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

You do take things out of context.

I focused on 113 back in 2009, because, relating/related to and within a *context* of someone special to me, it popped up.

When I finished writing that today (more or less, I make small edits... wording), I was at the 2300 block (2300s) just after getting off the interstate, at a Shell gas-station. Inside the station I saw a girl. We locked eyes for an extended duration, past what people usually do in my experience. I was attracted to her. Need, I say... To her (attracted, I...) here the most and the most yet that day/this day at that point. 

Outside, I am walking to car. She is parked/pulling out from her space, and I have to stop walking to allow this movement. I see her license plate ends in 23 (UYA823). Exit lot of station and see it was 2300 block. See girl next to me to my left hot perhaps darn I wasn't checking all numbers and everything. I think this and see another as I pull out hot passes me 223LNP, immediately from the very light sprinkle rain downpours. It is a different "language"(?). Perhaps like a parent talks to a baby? I don't know. That was just a thought. Maybe like (and not, sure) we get that a dog is happy sad excited Etc... Or a spider is irritated/"angry", or what they get.

Ah, yea... One girl had numbers here with an easy sum of 24. The other had numbers (context) coming to an easy sum of 22.

_Wait. That was for 2368._ 

But I met the girl- The "Ma-Ma"Donna, who through I found resonance with 113, on the 23rd day of 2009...


Alasdair you seem desperate in your own right. If you really want to "take me on" with this I suggest you mind the contexts.


But hey you are here too. Thanks for the compilation. Seriously. That could entertain me later when I get high. :D


----------



## What 23

From November 14th 1967- Alasdair's birth-day, to my birth-day of June 11th 1982, there are 5323 days.


----------



## HypGnosis

I think sometimes synchronicity can be explained through precognition.

Like your above example; you think of Jesus, a car drives by with plates that relate to Jesus. Maybe you thinking of Jesus just before the car arrives, is a result of your future self observing the Jesus plates and having that thought, which you then pick up on 'in the past.' If that makes sense?

Of course I also think that synchronicities exist that are much deeper than those we maybe get through precognition. Something outside ourselves.

Edit:

Haha, I was also going to say that I have this thing with the number 11, but it isn't as deep as yours with 23 so I didn't bother.

I then leave the thread and noticed my time of posting! I had no idea what the time was!

ffffffffffreaky!

Edit2:

Ok, I know the post says 12:11, but on my computer it said 11:11, due to my location, I think?
That or the online AI is trying to fuck my shit up again?


----------



## What 23

^ :D 

To me it reads 6:11. I could say that that reminds me of my birthday, at June 11th. 

11 P.M., would also 23:00.


----------



## HypGnosis

Haha, nice!

The frequency
Of these synchronicities
Increases exponentially


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> One girl had numbers here with an easy sum of 24. The other had numbers (context) coming to an easy sum of 22.


what is the significance of the numbers 22 and 24?


What 23 said:


> From November 14th 1967- Alasdair's birth-day, to my birth-day of June 11th 1982, there are 5323 days.


what is the significance of the number 5323?






alasdair


----------



## What 23

22, 24, 5323= 5368, 2+2+2+4+5+3+2+3=23
(just digits you wrote down)

Between 22 and 24 is 23. Both had it in common. These two numbers summed divided into 2 could be 23. The timing. 

53 and 23 look similar to be, but different. Sort of opposites, but not really in every light. Mirror in a way. I have in my past associated 53 to 23 in this way, even though it is symbolic, and how it feels/appears visually. Special opposites. The most more I could do is reverse the 3. Perhaps something like E5? I don't know. But 5 and 2 are also "opposite" other ways.

At least (er, most) 1/100 probability otherwise of some _ending_ in 23. Not extremely low probability no, but still low enough.

The fact that it is 53 and 23 and my already association of 53 and 23 being same but opposite, in duel, it being between us I could play on as something. Could. Not that it has to, but in this light I have to admit it did jump a little.

Is that a paddle? Crow can sum to 23, but adding J could add 1, or 10, if Crow is found to total 59.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> 22, 24, 5323= 5368, 2+2+2+4+5+3+2+3=23


except the digits of the digit number are 5368 not 5323. i propose that you are totally stretching to try to make your case. in this case, you had to _completely change_ two of the digits to make the numbers work. very weak.


What 23 said:


> Between 22 and 24 is 23. Both had it in common. These two numbers summed divided into 2 could be 23.


if you're going to widen your net in this way, then:

1 and 45
2 and 44
3 and 43
4 and 42
5 and 41
6 and 40
7 and 39
8 and 38
9 and 37
10 and 36
11 and 35
12 and 34
13 and 33
14 and 32
15 and 31
16 and 30
17 and 29
18 and 28
19 and 27
20 and 26
21 and 25

also become mystical/important/whatever. when you have to try this hard to make the numbers fit, it just makes the numbers look pretty ordinary...


What 23 said:


> 53 and 23 look similar to be, but different. Sort of opposites, but not really in every light. Mirror in a way. I have in my past associated 53 to 23 in this way, even though it is symbolic, and how it feels/appears visually.


but different...sort of...not really...in a way...

more fluff which indicates that it doesn't really work. i get the mirror thing but if a mirror image concept was at play, 23 in a mirror more closely resembles E5 or 5E rather than 53. again, the fact that you have to shoehorn this into your idea by only reflecting one of the characters but leaving the other intact again makes your case look very tenuous.


What 23 said:


> Is that a paddle?


no. it's a shoehorn.

alasdair


----------



## RobotRipping

i don't see how numbers have any significance. Learn other number systems, like hexadecimal, octal, binary and you'll get what i mean. 

the number 23 in binary is 10111 or in 8 bits, 00010111. I can't be bothered to convert them to octal and hex in my head but either way, doesn't this show how insignificant numbers are as having any inherent meaning? Our number system is simply based on our fingers, ie. base 10 instead of base 16 like hexadecimal or base 2, binary. Maybe you'll start seeing the binary numbers everywhere now but still it's that precognitive thing the above poster talks about. 

i like math and how numbers work and find it fascinating but assigning any arbitrary meaning to these numbers isn't significant to anyone else. The golden ratio, and universal constants are cool and shit but i don't think they mean anything. Look into logarithms and the constant e, that kind of math can let you calculate all kinds of fucking cool shit, like finding the voltage of a capacitor after a certain period (time) of charging lol (Vc=Vs(1-e^-t/rc). Like what is that e doing in there? And what the fuck is e doing in the equations for radioactive decaying atoms? it's the same thing as in electronics, how fucked up is that. I know it represents an exponential relationship and the whole time constant thing but that time constant t=rc pops up all over the place.



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> e is an irrational and transcendental constant approximately equal to 2.718281828.



now that i find FUCKING weird and amazing, the constant e is used in many, many other applications as well. That is a number that is significant to me, like pi and other fun ones. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boltzmann_constant there's another one to obsess about. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categoryhysical_constants there's a whole page



anyway, the reason i came to this thread was to report my own instance of synchronicity. Waiting for pizza to be delivered, been like 40 minutes, something must be wrong, call the store, while calling the store, the pizza guy calls other phone to say he's here! Holy shit my pizza is here. It's weird but that kind of thing happens so much that i tend to ignore whether it is significant or not, you get caught up in that shit and you've got a ticket to schizophrenia. 

During a semi-psychotic break i was obsessed with synchronicity and patterns, to the point it was irritating people but maybe i was actually on to something - that's the mystical thing about this crazy shit, there's no reason to believe that i wasn't. Of course drugs wore off and my life got back to normal and my enlightened sense of such things dissipated but deep inside i still don't know that what i found/saw was real or not.

i think obsessing over the patterns with numbers and their relationships to each other is how these genius's find these physical constants in the first place. I can see the relationship of the numbers and know there's something more to it but they somehow figure it out and put it all together.


----------



## What 23

Alasdair, I was just playing (it was an exercise), for the 5368. I wasn't really implying significance. I could dream meaning perhaps. I was really only doing that because the digits you put down questioning me sum to 23, summing individual ones. 

I thought it looked like a shoe, but I have only seen hard ones.

I edited in by the way that E5 might seem more "opposite", before I saw you had. But, also, that is awarding use of another pool. Using just the common numbers (and we don't see binary everywhere. I have not got to it), 53 is just about as close as we get.

As for the numbers you mention beginning with 1 and 45, I don't see how they relate, to 23? Have not been over them all. Perhaps if there was a prior aim/commonality you were going for?

Which brings me to the  (Robotripping) bringing up not so common numbering systems. I try to stay in the common, more commonly relative places. But I don't mean to just argue for myself. I have actually experimented with other systems, mostly ones I made up. I actually did find some stuff, in memory. Not that I always would.

I don't mean to ignore what you just wrote otherwise. On the run now. But as for the drugs yea I have noticed this that meaning"" might show through more on them, but I have also experienced the opposite.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> I was really only doing that because the digits you put down questioning me sum to 23...


except that they don't.

alasdair


----------



## RobotRipping

what 23 you should really go for a degree in mathematics if you want to find truly strange things with numbers. You can't really make up a number system lol they are all known, what would a made up number system be? base 11.24565765 ? or better yet Base log e 

either way you'll find that you can't work with the numbers in the same way to get the same meaning you find with the decimal system. 

look at this:


Binary =	1110	0101	
Hexadecimal =	E5

you get the e from the first 4 bits of the binary number, 1110 = 14 which = E in hexadecimal and you get the 5 because 0101 in binary is equal to 5 in decimal and in hex. Interesting isn't it?

you would probably shit your pants if i told you the binary of that was somehow related to the decimal number 23 lol. It's actually 229 (base 10) though, and 2+2 =4 which substracted from 9 gives us 5. 3(3)= 9 so here we see represented, 23, 24 and 25. You can't tell me that's really meaningful in anyway though lol. I also made quite a few logical stretches to say it represents those numbers. Shit just though of a better one, if you look at the numbers 229, 2x2x9 = 36.....divide that by 2 and you get 18 well that one didn't work out but we were close. Best i can do is you round up 229 to 230, divide by 10, because it's decimal and why not? and you get 23. finally.

it's kind of funny it was 229 and not 230, because you could at least make a somehwat reasonable argument that it was then significant, 23 and E5 i mean.


----------



## What 23

@alasdair: You in your questioning me (and not including what is quoted) wrote 24, 22, and 5323. 2+4+2+2+5+3+2+3 do sum to 23. 

Let me know again if I am wrong.

@Robotripping: Cool. I guess I mean I made up different ways to number things. Technically not "number systems" as would be the common transfer of that term. 

I doubt I would shit my pants :D. But I do find other things interesting. If I had the patience I'd love to get into this stuff.

229 is a sum of my full name . One of two that I (commonly) work with... The other being 94.


----------



## RobotRipping

how did you find the sum of your name? lol if there is a sum of your name, then it would have to be a constant decimal number, you couldn't have 2 numbers logically. 

i'm tripping pretty hard so i find this stuff entertaining. 

Something you may find fascinating is Synesthesia. There was this guy, Kim Peek; the super savant to be exact, who could tell you the colours or tastes (can't remember) of numbers. Correct me if i got the wrong guy lol i just can't remember or find reference to it in particular ATM. I think it was actually  Daniel Tammet but he was another super savant anyway. 

In music, if i hear an A note, which is 440 Hz, i associate it with the colour green for some reason. You can actually learn music in this way by associating colours with notes and then you can see the notes by their colour and not sound. That's just conditioning, but is there something that underlies this? maybe? 

higher frequencies are generally brighter colours for me. Like a low E note being brown and a High E note say E5 is bright yellow or something. i get massive synesthesia while tripping, so i find it interesting. I can hear a chord and know what it is based on my associations with its sound, if it's disharmonious in a certain range then i can say it is this chord or that chord. I haven't been tested on stuff like this since my music classes but i was almost always on when it came to identifying the right note and/or chords with the right notes after hearing it. I don't have perfect pitch but do have relative pitch. 

so what does 23 taste/smell/feel like/look like (colour)? would the binary number have the same qualities to the same person? or would it differ? there we can find a bit of objective vs subjective. Are these properties inherent to that number, regardless of how it is represented or not?

if there were properties inherent to 23 that were distinct from other numbers then the argument for its significance could actually go somewhere.


----------



## alasdairm

again, if you cherry pick numbers and shoehorn them to fit, you can make absolutely anything seem connected...

alasdair


----------



## What 23

@alasdairm: It wasn't exactly shoehorning if I view just two ways. It was not such a stretch to make (or see) it fit. I could say I tried to put the shoe on one way and didn't fit, but the other direction it did. Maybe the 5368 was simply, by respect of 23 being a "fit", me putting the shoe on, or trying to put it on backwards?.. or right foot on left foot (not that it works exactly). I don't know, but it wasn't a _stretch_ to make the shoe fit, to put it a way, by this model.

This is not to say I couldn't make or see 5368 as "fitting"/fitting something, if I chose to be creative.

Also it wouldn't be shoehorning (much) to find 23, in your shoehorn, as the one name that can be found/deduced, being "Crow" has an easy "sum" of 23. I admit though, to make that fit, I need to drop the "J.", but I might do that because it could be Jack Jason Jiles Jenny Johan James Josh Judy and I don't know, but I do know it says Crow. And even if I did add J one way as 10th letter being a value of 10, this corresponding to the same way with "Crow" coming to 59, and added to, 69 could be found. 69 as well is divisible by 23 by 3, and it is from 2 parts (J. And Crow). Another total for J+C+R+O+W could be 24 being that J (as 1) added to Crow (as 23), is 24.

Still, with this, it would require less thought if all letters in the shoehorn simply came to 23 (either way I might do), and perhaps, less "shoehorning" would I do. But it wasn't a stretch really, the way I did it. Slipped right in!  Something I can take away on my end is that it is never far.

I guess, it could have just said "23", or "Twenty-Three". That would require less work.

To address your most recent "cherry picking" comment, more directly...



alasdairm said:


> again, if you cherry pick numbers and shoehorn them to fit, you can make absolutely anything seem connected...
> 
> alasdair



If it is cherry picking, those could be the individual cherries, and the only ones you directly repeated/you yourself included. They had a sum of 23. If a plate (or tree) has 8, 6, or 9 cherries it is _hardly_ "cherry picking" in the sense that you describe, to grab all 8, 6, or 9, and weigh them.


@Robotripping: I haven't experienced synesthesia on the level, or how you describe. I've experienced it but not to where I can differentiate and know what the correspondences are for me. Sounds very cool, though.

What you tripping on?

As for how I get sums, there are countless ways to play with things, but I usually go with normal "numerology" systems minus the final reduction to single numbers, usually. Example: My last name is Thomas. Thomas might be found to have a "sum" of 76 by a correspondence using alphabetical placement of for example T=20 as T is the 20th letter of this alphabet (currently). H would be 8. 

Another sum of Thomas using a form where we correlate a single digit per letter, T could equal 2. To find the single digits for single letters, for example, for T being 2, it's placement as 20, the digits would be added to find 2 from 2+0. By this method of correspondence, Thomas has a "sum" of 22.

Further reduction of both can find sums of 4 each, but I don't do that often, as mentioned. For some reason. Maybe one reason is because 23 needs two numbers. Another is that I like the unique variations. But like I said, I think there might "countless" ways to look at things. Some, I just find fit or are easier to play with.


----------



## What 23

On an un-related note, but related to "synchronicity", and perhaps "pre-cognition"/intuition:

I had a non-ordinary thought of a guy I know, named James, having to do with him coming to me, for weed, or drugs. I was passing near his place, I think, when this occurred. I know James from a previous job. I have not had any regular correspondence since he stopped selling weed last summer, so it is rare that we talk at all. 

I had this thought of him, and when I got home, only minutes later (half hour?), as I'm rolling a joint, he calls. Out of the non-ordinary, relative to my thoughts, he is asking for assistance in locating drugs- drugs with painkilling properties. This is a first. He has never come to me for help... It was always the other way around. And today just about as I think it, it occurs.

I didn't have access to what he wanted, exactly, but am able to help him with something.


----------



## RobotRipping

i'm coming down now but was on a mix of proscaline/escaline 

ever notice how synchronicities occur especially during a trip? or perhaps that you're just more aware of them but the amount of times weird or unusual stuff has happened to me while tripping is certainly not proportional to my non tripping life. I mean really bizzare things, i had a dream where someone was fucking with the front door of my apartment once trying to break in. A few days later i was up all night tripping insanely hard on 2c-e when i start to hear, in the middle of the night at like 4am, someone pounding on my door and jingling the handle, basically trying to get in. Turns out it was some drunk guy who thought it was his apartment somehow but still lol it was fucked up.

other times i just freak myself out when tripping hard, i'll kind of think about asking to speak to a spirit or some shit like that and then i hear random knocks on my wall and scare the shit out of myself. It's tough to tell what is real or not in those scenarios though. I generally try to avoid even thinking about shit like that while tripping, as inevitably i end up scaring myself.


----------



## What 23

^I just thought about how once, on acid, my friend R was driving me around, and for some entertainment we went through an automatic car-wash. A song by Tool was playing... Faaip de Oiad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83R54yAB5Cw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

It ended just as the dryers shut off and we were exiting. Simultaneous.

I know this doesn't include any overt suggestion of meaning or anything, but we both enjoyed the synchrony.

Another time, him and another friend of mine and myself were tripping on 2C-E, on the 4th of July, and were at an overlook at a lake to watch some fireworks. A tornado (funnel cloud, spout- here) formed over the lake and made its way up the hill. We couldn't tell if we were just tripping or if we were really seeing this. It was coming up right on us. Then it jumped over us, and it felt like it lifted my car momentarily or extended the shocks then compressed them. We had no idea if it really, really happened, until people later mentioned the tornado. Maybe that's just a story to tell, though. But it felt close.

But really, I notice it normally. But I do notice it more when I'm tripping. I also notice "more" when I'm tripping, in general, perhaps. I wouldn't say it isn't genuine for that reason though (being tripping), but I have noticed when I'm less stimulated, or excited, some of those things don't matter, or aren't seen the same.

I know though... There are more than I can be satisfied with talking about. The dancing with music- it going with your movements. Sounds from the earth. A build up of tension, up to a point, to where you jerk your head one direction, autonomically almost, up to the sky, to meet a meteor burning up in the atmosphere. You can feel it. Voices were whispering/talking in the distance, the entire time, with the tension's rising. Causing it, in a sense. And after- a discernible, "_Did he see? Did he see us?_", in a sort of playful, innocent sounding- child-like, younger female voice. 2C-D.

Tonight, I was about to release billions of cells carrying in some sense 23 parts (and each 23 parts carrying between 20-25k parts) each, in an act of masturbation. Just as I had applied oil and began, I got a call from work. A run. Great timing guys. Geez. I finish/release, shower, and make my way to the pickup location- a pharmacy. There, I check the patient's name, and birth date to verify if I needed to, with the pharmacist. Here I noticed the patient was born 3/23/1923. Sum of 23 from digits. Enter drop-off location into GPS before leaving, and it estimates that it will take 23 minutes to get there. I estimate my pick up time was right around 2:30.

That was my last run of the night. But I got called on the way, to pick up more stuff for the same patient... So I am guessing it took me 10 or so minutes, more than 23.


I guess I didn't notice synchronicity quite the same before I started tripping. I _could_ say that. But I can't really say that it acted to do anything. 

Well, though, I was with Sara on my first trip- A girl I had wanted to be with/pursued (but she was with someone else) for at that point at least two years, though I remember she was one I viewed as unattainable, back in 7th grade/8th grade, and could say it was as far back that I wanted her. Then senior year, millennial new years eve, my first psychedelic experience and getting with her. Alignment. It was at some twins' house. Pool party. You can take the moon on the day I was born- the shape of it, and it can fit snugly with the shape of the moon on the day she was born. I can be technical and assume that the views weren't exactly the same, though.

The acid was orange sun-shine, which I have seen as fitting.

So I guess it was pretty synchronous, the first time on acid, with "meaning" in my life.


I can remember the first time tasting something like meaninglessness, however, was on acid. It was on a pretty high dose. I was laying in bed. I wanted to see God, and all I saw in my mind was a gray mesh of sorts. So it has also done that. Perhaps I didn't get it.



*Originally Separate Post*
*----------------------------------------------*


*NSFW*: 





What 23 said:


> On an un-related note, but related to "synchronicity", and perhaps "pre-cognition"/intuition:
> 
> I had a non-ordinary thought of a guy I know, named James, having to do with him coming to me, for weed, or drugs. I was passing near his place, I think, when this occurred. I know James from a previous job. I have not had any regular correspondence since he stopped selling weed last summer, so it is rare that we talk at all.
> 
> I had this thought of him, and when I got home, only minutes later (half hour?), as I'm rolling a joint, he calls. Out of the non-ordinary, relative to my thoughts, he is asking for assistance in locating drugs- drugs with painkilling properties. This is a first. He has never come to me for help... It was always the other way around. And today just about as I think it, it occurs.
> 
> I didn't have access to what he wanted, exactly, but am able to help him with something.



He's moving away he informed me, to Tampa, on the 23rd, of June.

My strongest "connection" to Tampa that I know of involves the last girl I fell for- Donna. I met her on the 23rd of January, 2009. Ending didn't come on 23, but a 203 (weeks) from a particular, proposed, "important" time (12/21/2012), and it came when I found her name could sum to 184- same as my mom's, and 184 is 8x23. The dates and timing from dates in some form parallel the time I was born from my mother, in form, as for instance 203 days from the end of the year, and 161-162 days from the beginning, depending on specifics, where from Donna, 161-162 weeks exist from a point in time, on Christmas 2005, where my ex, Marilyn (another with red hair, the end/completer of "mask"), gave me a watch... Which stopped on 23 seconds something. 


*NSFW*: 



And from ending with Marilyn 2300 days give or take 1 or 2 depending on technicality of interpretation exist from 12/21/2012, and 880/888 days from Donna. Correlations/corresponding factors are Christ, as Christmas, and the number 880/888 sometimes being connected with Christ. 

The first wedding I took Marilyn to was to Christi Starr's- who I once dated but broke off from around a Christmas (she was marrying Nate Holmes- a friend), where my former roommate, Charles (phone number ending in 3223), was in the rotation/placement to usher her- Marilyn, to her seat. Marilyn's plate number said 23 down the corner, as she was from the 23rd county of Ohio. She lived right off of High street, in Columbus, which is some road designated "23". I later found that Charles and her share the same name sums (94, 220), which was a first for both sums to align. The both have the same complexion, are similar height, and are the first (and only) people with red hair as such, that I had active relationships with. They were also the first people I ended badly with... Though Charles and I recovered some.

Another "bad end" was with Donna, who I often mention. Also with red-hair.

Nate, who married Christi, the last name Holmes is connected to my last name, as an anglicized form of Mac Thomais (McComb), or Mac Thamhais, a patronymic from "Thomas"- my last name. 

I began seeing 23 around the time I was hanging out with him quite regularly, as well, watching movies every night just about.

The last wedding I took Marilyn to, to fill this out, was to my cousin's, where we almost broke up. She was marrying a Jewish fellow (her raised Catholic, for measure/for detail). Not that that is in any way connected, and I don't feel like digging for more (connections, as none stand out obviously in a clear enough sense to me, to mention)... but I burnt my arm that day or the day of the rehearsal-before, with a cigarette, on purpose... which was the first (and last) time I ever self-harmed intentionally. It reminded me of how a venomous snake bite might look, as two marks on the underside of my left forearm. I still have a scar, of one. My bible also has on it's cover two marks from certain damage, that I have felt look like a snake-bite. I don't know of anything else/other marks that I have seen to "look like" a snake-bite, except for on my right index finger, which was from a garter or black rat, and can be seen as in the shape of a line, "I", or "1"/hash mark. 1, 2, 3...


*NSFW*: 



Writing this stuff, related to "Christ", and proposed alignment/structure/order in things, I got called to make a run. Mary Carpenter was the patient. I could keep it to myself, but this was one instance where the name aligned with something local, with my attempted re-building of this image, and the subject of Christ, who was a carpenter. I forget the numbers this time, as they didn't especially stand out first glance.







The other connection I have to Tampa, is a girl I met years ago. Last name Webster. She was my first South American girl, and her lineage is connected to the people who pointed to the date, or led to the pointing of the date that was 203 weeks (as an "end") from Donna. Both of their fathers were/are aircraft pilots. I gave her, Paula (Webster), a book about synchronicity, and a print by Alex Grey, called "Ayahuasca", because it-Ayahuasca originated where a big part of her ancestry came from, and I wanted to give her something, resonant, and to our experience together.

Donna and I talked about trying Ayahuasca together. She would be the first it was talked about, with (and last), though it never happened, because we ended soon after we met (in a sense). The image I gave to Paula (Ayahusaca), has a red-haired woman in a position of yoga. Donna has red-hair. But I'm just getting creative.

**Note:* As for numbers, and biases/confirmation bias, I am aware that some numbers stood out more than others, and in some cases it can be seen that I favored ones that did, even if it meant alternating how they correspond from months, weeks, years... Etc. However, I have seen many things as special, or relevant. Not just numbers. But the numbers I choose to look at often favor what I intend to highlight around the experiences/what might have already been felt/experienced. This doesn't mean one couldn't find other stuff, if they wanted.


----------



## Foreigner

What 23, please don't double post. Thank you.


----------



## What 23

Okay. I just did it because it shifted, relating to an earlier post- not necessarily continuing from the one. Was not congruent enough for one post, exactly, IMO. I felt the separation was better for readability so it isn't just one big continuous wall of text. I will try to find a creative way to break it up.

*Letter Perfect*


*NSFW*: 



With a girl at a bookstore. Donna Richele Price. She puts her hand on my shoulder as I am flipping through the book, Letter Perfect. I was smiling, looking at the chapter about the letter e.

A voice told me that Donna was my wife, when she asked me, mirroring, asking me back my own questions, who I was. "I'm just me", I replied. I still remember her eyes. Large. Engaging. 

I held that in, even though it was strong, and clear, what this voice said. She also heard voices. I doubted things about her all the while having my own. Something is, the voice hit on something I already felt, but was holding back of course- I had just met her. And when I checked her name, later, with my last name, I found the number 184 and 85 as possible sums. 184 can be 2 to the 3rd power x 23. I thought that that was interesting, but the number 184 looked familiar. So I plugged in the numbers for my mom's name's letters, and found the same- 184 (76 for the more reduced sum). But through Donna, I found that my mom's name had this 23, and things did align with my mother. 

The apartment she just moved into was 2029 as it's numbers. 2029 and an half. My full name sums to 229, and it resonated at the time, too. As did the 0 in there. 

Near her place, on 23rd street, I ran into a place called "Thomas and Skinner", which manufactured magnetic things, for weapons. Thomas is my last name, so I attached to it being there, right on 23rd street near her place. Also was the fact that she was a stripper. I was into the I-Ching at the time, a little, and it's interpretation of 23 was on my conscious, in some sense. "Stripping" is one name for it. I had special resonance with the I Ching, because for one, the deck of cards with hexagrams that I got, years earlier, my first drawn one was the title image- of "The Traveler", number 56, which is often related with the Fool Tarot card. But even though different, the fact that she stripped played on this "stripping" (breaking apart, fragmentation, and other words describing) name for this, and the factory near by with my name and the name "skinner", which took it down a level, seemingly. Or up one. Depending on how one looked at it. I was deep in it.

I had told her about a pattern that I could find to perceive from the names of exes, Marilyn, Alisha, Sara, Katie. Those names in full had 23 syllables total. Those first names as I spoke them had an average sum of 23, where Alisha shared that average as a sum, and she shared my mother's maiden name- Finch. Mask is another name for the name Thomas- my last name. Another sum (non-reduced at all) for the names above is 227. Relating closely with my mother, such as how the average is 23 and Alisha shares that sum and has my mother's maiden name, my mother's birthday is 2/27. 22/7 Can be an approximation of Pi. If all four had taken my last name a sum of the four names, together, could be 314 (somewhat reduced form, but it pops up from one of two numbers in this way of doing things). 22/7 or July 22nd can be the 203rd day of year. 

I told her about this stuff, mainly that they formed this. So this was on my mind, and of "wearing a mask", and this "skinner"... and I felt like I was being skinned, in a sense (spiritual? emotional?). I felt like a snake, and this was my skin. I remember the image of a snake shedding skin.

She wasn't on facebook when I met her. When she got on, 184 could be said to be at the beginning of her user id, and 23 could be said to be found at the end, along with of course other numbers, which I won't mention. The one picture she has displayed that shows numbers shows the number 23 twice, the number 22 and the number 24, for a total of 92, and an average of 23. It is a collage she made of magazine images. "NailPro" the name of the magazine. There are images with camouflage painted onto nails-- rosettes. And other things on other images.

I associated her with being crucified, in a sense. And of these things as nails. I have felt, with fate as it seems to be, sometimes, nailed in, fastened, tied. Unmoving, frozen.




*1123*


*NSFW*: 



Person messages me and tells me if I made a thread now it would be thread 1123 in Philosophy and Spirituality. I said I was even more interested now in what the next thread would be. When it was posted much later this day/the next day, the time stamp reads 23:00 (to me).


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> Person messages me and tells me if I made a thread now it would be thread 1123 in Philosophy and Spirituality.


there are currently 929 threads in the p&s forum so that's incorrect. yet again, when you have to embellish and fabricate to make this stuff fit, it's even more meaningless.

fwiw, the digits 2 and 3 do not appear in 929 nor is 23 a factor of 929 

what 23, you seem to be more interested in just using p&s as a host for your streams of consciousness and as a source of validation that you are correct. you don't seem very open to discussing alternate perspectives. perhaps a blog would be a better place for your posts?

alasdair


----------



## What 23

Ah really? Then the number displayed is wrong, or saying it another way. I'm not "embellishing" here. Not sure how you get that notion. I viewed on a page on Bluelight, over what was told to me, and it says 1123 threads. I know though that many have been deleted over time though. Is 1123 the total including those that have been deleted? But 929 is what remain?

I will post a screen cap of where I'm getting that number. I do not wish to embellish. I value authenticity. When storytelling, however, sometimes it might want to occur. I do try to fight it off, though. But I did mention that sometimes I mention numbers that pop out at me, and sometimes I dig for more, and discard some that mean "nothing" to me, or simply don't mention because I don't have a base to talk about them. It doesn't mean something can't be drawn from them though, and I admit that, too. But with the numbers, and 23, it is often right there on the surface, just like, for instance, on your profile as being the only number in your section of ways to contact you, and the only number you wrote, there in there. _And here you are_. This is the way it goes. I may dig. I may choose some. I may cherry pick the numbers, that to me could look like cherries, or bunches of them, and together.

A reason I post here is because I'd rather not let this thread die, for one. Would it be better to have a "_post your stories about synchronicity, pre-cognition, etc_"- thread? Would I get attacked there?

I have not heard many "alternate" ideas, that I can't work around or with. *I'm* a lot more *open* if they aren't so fucking "_this is the way it is and this is the way it is not_"... And your arguments, or attempts to argue, have been at times laughable, and missing things (and not minding context) entirely.

Descriptions of synchronicity can get rather involved. Some won't get it. Or read it with an open mind. And they will call it "streaming". It doesn't mean you have to have some fucking argument, as you seem to, with everything, picking out any technicality you can hang things up on. Clearly I checked again and it does say P&S has (has _had_? By some gauge? I understand... But enlighten me... Don't just jump at every chance to make me look bad) 1123 threads and it was 1122 before it hit 1123 where to me it was posted at 23:00 so there. It may annoy you, but its the truth.

A way I see it, you are one to not allow any conversation or hear me. I have tried to engage you in many of your claims. Most of my attempts to, seem to fall on deaf ears. So many times I ask you to clarify or elaborate and I present argument which you never meet. Then you come here saying I embellish when I can clearly see 1123. You are a mod.. so you perhaps know that there are actually 929. And that means perhaps some have been deleted. I assumed as much that it could be possible. But Jesus Christ, man, work with me if you actually want to engage.

Aside from the link already up there, here is a screen capture. Please let me know if it is not showing up.






Once again, I am willing to give that there are _currently_ 929 threads. But by some gauge or another, one that displays right on the surface, is right here. Not a big fucking deal to argue. But go on if you must. _I'm_ simply saying, a blue leaf blew- for some attempt at example... and you argue.

God, what an ass I am.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> Then the number displayed is wrong...


q.e.d.



alasdair


----------



## What 23

alasdairm said:


> What 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then the number displayed is wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> q.e.d.
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair
Click to expand...


There you go jumping at any chance you get. Hey, me too :D. _Comma_, it said after what you quoted. "_or displaying it another way_"- it continued. _You_ cherry pick, aye?.

But _has_ there been 1123 threads? *What is this measurement by*? Why does a thread come up at 1123 and not 929?






Any way, it (It did display) displayed it. A guy told me (that it was about to be 1123). Before it displayed 1123, it did display 1122, and before that, 1121, and sew on, down the line. I wanted to wait and see what it was (1123). And it came at 23:00 hours, my time. Not a big deal to argue, but go on...


----------



## alasdairm

^ there's no real point offering an alternative perspective because you don't want a discussion - you want people to tell you you're right...



there are 47,709 posts - how is that number significant?

alasdair


----------



## What 23

I don't really care if they tell me I'm right or not. It would be nice, however, for more to see, or say "hey, haha, huh, uh", perhaps. Instead of try to argue. You say there's no real point in offering "alternative perspective", but I honestly don't remember any valid alternative perspective, that I haven't given credit to, and/or have tried to work with. Please give me an example to back up these claims. Be clear. Be as precise as possible, or go away. 

Often times, you bring things up out of context. So how in the hell do I give any weight to that? I mean, you do it a lot. 

Did I even say 47709 posts anything? The *focus* simply started on/by/through a PM sent to me by another member of the forum telling me I should make a thread because it will be thread 1123. I smiled. I said, "I am interested to see what it will be :D", and it came at 23:00. Big fucking deal. Offer me an alternative perspective, oh great judge.

You did offer 929. But this isn't anywhere where I would just notice... I for one did not go looking, to see how many threads. I am not _that_ desperate for validation right now. I say this isn't anywhere where I would just notice, _or_ I doubt where another person on the forum would notice and say "hey", to me, in it's regard! I guess maybe I can know that it is 929 if I do a search? How do I find that out? Really, man? I'm in the infield. You're in left-field.

But to play, I guess, what is 47709... I don't really know. I don't really "know" how 23 is significant, either. Or 11. At least, not so precisely and ultimately.
I could play, though. 47, is another number that some claim to see in everything. It is also in some relation with Jesus, or some with Jesus, describing things around/him, mention 47, and/or 74 (as well, I have heard it come up around Lucifer... Or is that just 74? For Jesus?). The 79th element is labeled as Gold. I live on 79th street. Often times with 0, I don't "see" it. I mean it's there, it adds it's own flavor, but when something is 709 or 203, even though it is not 790 or 230, I still see it as related/close to 23, or 79, even if it is not, technically... Not technically, normally, as numbers are used to measure. But easily, they remind me. And perhaps the 0 "means" something or adds something. Maybe meanings are multiple. The sum of the total of digits, added, might come to 27. 47709 Could also transfer to, or, well, I could plug it in and it might or might not "be" anything, but hey, it's always something, even if dirt... or something. I don't know. Uhh.. 47709 Could be DGGI? But what to do about the 0? Maybe just turn it into an O? Then that would be DGGOI, which could also be 47769, or perhaps 477159 or perhaps 4+7+7+1+5+9 and maybe that is 33? Which could be 2 3s. Whoa. Or was it 4+7+7+15+9? 42?

929 Could also be something. I could play around there, too. 929 from 1123 is 194. 9+14=23. 19+4=23. 1+94=95. 94-1=93. 19-4=15. 94 is a sum of my full name, and at a time or so, "194" has related to myself, in ways, being the house I grew up in, and a number of my name. The "One 94" element of it has also aligned with how I feel alone, sometimes. Like I'm dreaming everything, and nobody else really exists. Not that I believe this scenario, but we're all sort of alone, anyways. And we can't be sure, anyways.

We could also go into "vibrations", of numerology. But I don't know how, really.

Sometimes I could, or I have taken a number like 47709, and I have said that between 4 and 7 there are 3 and between 7 and 7 there are 0 and between 7 and 0 there are 7 and between 0 and 9 there are 9, and have written down from 47709, 3079, and from there I could stop and take a look around, and try something different, or I could keep going, and say between 3 and 0 there are 3 and between 0 and 7 there are 7 and between 7 and 9 there are 3 and I could then move to 373. And from there, I could take a look around, try something different.



alasdairm said:


> because you don't want a discussion - you want people to tell you you're right...
> 
> alasdair



I know I'm right, with this. A guy told me 1123 I said cool and it popped up at 23:00 my time. I'm not sure what there is to discuss. 

I wonder, though, have you ever, on this forum, had a time, when _you_ were wrong, in a discussion with someone? 

Can anyone name one time when alasdair has been found to be, or where he has admitted he was wrong about something? Or does he just avoid any kind of acknowledgement, at all? Instead going on to something else? Desperate to name it? Desperate to call it? Who is the one with the hammer? I have tried to engage you so many times. I have responded with detail as to why I approached something one way, with no acknowledgement from you, with no give. You just find something else, to try to bring against. And not just with me. I have seen it around. And I hate to say, I've been around this site since 2001 (or 2002). You like to be seen as that guy that knows what to say. You assume you're always valid. When I bring up a story about my own life, and how at the top of a mountain I met myself (Pureself), in a sense and 2323 right with me and "Fallen" (a player named joins) when I fall from the sky, and I get the last shot- the game making kill (if you're just now chiming in, or haven't read everything, this might not be complete enough to make sense), you... say it doesn't relate at all? That wow, pureself could be anyone? Yea.. Sure... It could be, and is... And... I am not even arguing that, but given that it was my experience and I was the I- the eye, and I was the one reaching the top at that point and I was at the top, well, yea. But, here you are. Still, for a purpose, I guess.

But I'm not sure how you expect a discussion with how you approach things. You just expect to call me, what was it, "fabricating", which, I have believed I do, literally... Like "I'm God" territory. But not how you mention. And what else??? "Embellishing", because I see it as 1123, you said. I mean, really? How in fuck lizard-ville with spit in my pants and bees and cats and goats yes goats do you expect me to discuss that other than how I have? You say I embellished. I clearly did not, and yet, you never acknowledge.

I am right.

Discuss.

Or, how 'bout my _better_ idea of how a discussion might begin from the "*1123*" drop down in my earlier post? 


*NSFW*: 



Alasdair: "_You know, there are actually only 929 threads right now? It says 1123 because..._"


, which still, there's no real argument from my perspective, from where it began. You might say there aren't 1123 threads, I could say there have been 1123 threads counted, and I never said that there are 1123 threads (what you _*argue*_), I don't think. I am pretty sure- I'm positive I said "*thread 1123*", which isn't so defined. A minor discussion might be had, from here, perhaps into the nature of 929, or 929 from 1123 being 194, perhaps. I don't know. But saying I'm embellishing, and this and that, is no place to start any discussion, especially in light of what I give.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> Can anyone name one time when alasdair has been found to be, or where he has admitted he was wrong about something?


sure. i can.

how about this: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...y-or-Obama?p=10918090&viewfull=1#post10918090
or this: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...ion-thread?p=10060861&viewfull=1#post10060861
or this: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...ction-thread?p=9971907&viewfull=1#post9971907
or this: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...ompa?p=9954411&highlight=apologi*#post9954411
or this: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...out-politics?p=9474469&viewfull=1#post9474469
or this: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/516729-2010-NFL-Season?p=9176559&viewfull=1#post9176559

if you could see threads in the staff forums, i could link you to 100 more examples. perhaps you'll just take my word for that? i have never, ever had a problem admitting when i'm wrong and to suggest otherwise is laughable nonsense and demonstrably incorrect.

while i have disagreed with you, i have kept the conversation civil. you're the one swearing at me and, now, slinging personal insults. i think that speaks to the discussion as loudly as anything you're saying.

you're talking about being open to ideas - open-minded if you will. i invite you to practice what you preach?

on your substantive point, give me any number between 1 and 1,000,000 and i'll find a way to relate it to 23 somehow. what does that prove? there are many conclusions but one is pretty obvious (to me): _nothing_.

on the 1123 issue, you are correct - there are 1123 threads if one chooses to include the archive. here are 929 threads in the p&s forum proper. so, on this issue, we're both right. or both wrong. 

alasdair


----------



## What 23

I knew you would be able to. I'll take your word for it (but will check it out since you did bother), but in my experience with you, you have not, and I have seen similar with others. Here, you did, to a degree. But still, you fail to see how simply it occurred- the process, or acknowledge. You can say we're both right and both wrong, but what was more relevant to what I said? And was your bringing 929 and saying I was embellishing really what you were hoping for? I am more right, given by how it was presented, and as it started... right. I stand by that. What can be seen is 1123. At this post, it was 23:00 my time- a one who 23 is "relevant" to, and it doesn't take a lot of creativity to see it.

I didn't intend to insult. But you were saying I was embellishing, making things up, and you were being insulting, first. I don't treat that as an excuse, but for sake of any discussion into that. It's frustrating. 

I cuss because I was frustrated. And to spike things. My better half wants me to find a better way to say things, though, more civil. I am civil most of the time. You began this as non-civil... Non-open ("embellish, fabricating", when I was clearly not, and it's insulting how you said it). I'm not sure what you expect. Are you just testing me or something? Maybe I should always treat things that way, anyways.

----------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------



*Chose me*


*NSFW*: 



I just checked the OkCupid app on my phone, and it said someone chose me. I noticed she visited me at 11:23 P.M. 

I don't get chosen often. Maybe once every few months. 

This one seems cute.

But so does one- another visitor, near her in time, who has 9299 in her name, visiting at 7:28.


----------



## RobotRipping

give us some numbers and what they mean to you and where you see them or where i would see them and we can have a solid discussion on this shit.

some numbers do have significance in practical terms but not symbolically. The number 1.61803398875 is represented in nature all over the place. We also have 2.71828183, 3.14159..., and too many others to list. Yet you are stuck on these simple numbers that don't represent relationships or patterns we find in the world/universe. 

2 pi radians = 180 degrees. It represents a half of a circle or the half cycle of a sine wave. So in this case  2 pi or ~2(3.14159) has meaning to me, i know what it looks like, i can draw a picture of it for you. Create a signal for a sine wave with a frequency of 440Hz and you will hear the note A. I can describe a sine wave as a creamy sound. It doesn't mean anything in terms of symbolism though. If i see 4(3.14159) i either think of a circle or a sine wave. Since i like music, and synthesizers i use sine waves and other waves all the time. So in essence i'm consciously using something synthetically created to make music which has meaning but the meaning is really just to me, and is not universal. Therefor, not objective, merely subjective.

anyway, what numbers mean what to you? how do you know this to be true for other people? you claim to have evidence, so clearly present it in a logical manner in as few words as possible an argument that proves the significance of whatever number you want. Like, If i see the number 23 then i shit myself. I saw the number 23, Therefor i shit myself. I will then analyze your post as well others and just maybe we can get somewhere. 

if someone hears a minor chord like Am and is like oh that is a sad sound, is it really a sad sound or is it just because we associate it with a sad sound? Major chords sound bright and happy and other dissonant chords sound confused, complex, mysterious. Is this universal though? If sounds have objective properties to them like bright, happy or sad, then numbers can possibly have meaning as well. 23 may be the evil number like the tritone is an evil sound in music lol. But it's not objective. 

i think that's where you need to argue, either through analogy or by looking into the patterns that underlie reality and the universe. 23 doesn't represent anything other than what you assign to it yourself. I thought like you at one point and ended up in psychosis trying to figure out all the patterns and over analyzing things, stretching logic and doing whatever to make reality correspond to my beliefs. In the end though, none of it made sense.

and ffs you're only using a total of 10 numbers, of course you're going to see them everywhere because there are only 10 numbers in the system you are using. Again if you just see numbers in binary, you are going to see 10 and 01 everywhere! I made this post at 000111011 and you saw it at 01101010, rearrange those and we both saw it at the same time and it's now mystical but really it's not because there are only 2 numbers and we can't just rearrange them to fit. Also each number is distinct from another number. 123 is 123 and 123 only. it cannot be rearranged or broken down without losing it's sense/reference. 23232323 is not in any way related to 23. 32 is not 23 either, nor is 158, they are all distinct numbers representing different values entirely. It's the same as saying god = dog.


----------



## alasdairm

^ indeed. i've tried to make the same point but i feel what23 is not really listening to me or even open to the the idea that his opinion of what's happening with these numbers is not the only possibility.

you make a great point about the number of digits at play - with only 10 possible digits, it's possible to use the most tenuous evidence to suggest that disparate events are somehow related.

i posted this in earlier in the thread and what23 either chose to ignore it or did not see it. i think it distills this aspect of the discussion quite succinctly: "_give me any number between 1 and 1,000,000 and i'll find a way to relate it to 23 somehow. what does that prove?_"





RobotRipping said:


> Also each number is distinct from another number. 123 is 123 and 123 only. it cannot be rearranged or broken down without losing it's sense/reference. 23232323 is not in any way related to 23. 32 is not 23 either, nor is 158, they are all distinct numbers representing different values entirely.


indeed.


What 23 said:


> I am more right...


being right - and being told you are right - is obviously important to you. not a little ironic...



alasdair


----------



## What 23

but there are more than 10 possibilities. there are thousands/millions/billions of possible words/wordstrings and countless variations that they can be arranged to have meaning. Not just 26 from the 26 (letters).

I don't and nobody I know uses binary in daily life, or on receipts, or on paychecks, Etc. If I knew binary, maybe something might come out to me.

Find me another number and play with it just like I do 23. Nobody has ever provided a genuine example. Not that it would be against it, but people always claim it and I have yet to see anything backing it up, as involved.

Repost/quote, coming directly from talking about 1123:



> I just checked the OkCupid app on my phone, and it said someone chose me. I noticed she visited me at 11:23 P.M.
> 
> I don't get chosen often. Maybe once every few months.
> 
> This one seems cute.
> 
> But so does one- another visitor, near her in time, who has 9299 in her name, visiting at 7:28.




Let's say it is nothing... 

Then why do some people find it as something? Are they all just _wrong_? The ones I'm talking about, are like, movie directors/creators, certain artists, writers... Why is it a common number that they use?



alasdairm said:


> being right - and being told you are right - is obviously important to you. not a little ironic...
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



I like acknowledgement sometimes. Especially when the conversation started with someone telling me I was _wrong_, and trying to make me look bad, on a public forum, with such kind words as calling me an embellisher, you know?


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> Find me another number and play with it just like I do 23. Nobody has ever provided a genuine example.


the number *24* is mystical to me. your last post was at 12:48. 12 is half of *24* where 48 is twice *24*. spooky...

you edited your last post at 13:00 hours. note, bluelight does not say 1:00pm because they use the *24* hour clock. spooky...

how many people are currently active on bluelight? 120 members and *24*75 guests. spooky...

120 members you say? 120 is 5 times *24*. spooky...

guess how many threads there are in p&s now? 11*24*. spooky...

i'm a big fan of mr. show. i was watching new girl last night and saw mr. show cast member mary lynn rajskub. you know what she's appearing in next? new series of *24*. spooky...

i just checked my email. i have *24* email messages in my inbox right now. spooky...

somebody i know just got super lucky and is receiving an $11,000 tax refund this year. binary 11000 in decimal is *24*. spooky...

the book before the book before the book before the last book i read was 'the tesseract' . how many two dimensional faces does a tesseract have? *24*. spooky...

i've read about people saying the number 23 is significant. yeah? well add 1 to 23 and you know what you get? *24*.

what time was this post posted? 13:*24*. spooky...

etc.



alasdair


----------



## What 23

Cool. 

Not spooky. Thanks for finally doing it. You're the first to actually do something. I wasn't expecting that. Not that I really feel  much differently, but I am impressed (with some), nonetheless.


----------



## alasdairm

when you have a shoehorn and your main goal is to be right, you can make almost anything fit...

q.e.d.

the simple fact is that you can do this with _any number_ given a few minutes. the lower the number, the easier it is.

from here, if you can do it with any number, then the fact that you can do it with 23 makes it look mundane pretty quickly and suggests that it's far more likely that confirmation bias, etc. accounts for what you're seeing rather than some mystical connection...

alasdair


----------



## What 23

Sometimes yes, but I usually know when that is going on. But some things just don't happen that often, in the first place, like pretty girls (not that they aren't around, but "for me"), and relationships, and they all seem to have it. 

Why does Hollywood use it? What significance is it to them? I wonder. Why did Tool end their last album with a song called "Twenty Three", and at 203 seconds in (3:23 minutes) it only then begins to have speech, which goes on to say, "The System..."?


And what about still the fact for me that going by the roundness of 0, the numbers that follow this roundness as I see them now are 6, 8, and 9. The "Cherries" I guess, maybe? Eh... Maybe. But anyways, they sum to 23. My friend.. My only regular friend that I have had contact with recently (years), his license plate on his vehicle has the numbers and only the numbers 6, 8, and 9, each one time. Also the letters sum to 23. His last name starts with Pig, which has a sum of 23 (If we say P=7). The rest is just "what a man is" (his last name), so as not to be too obvious and say his name. In his house, which is unfinished, there's a piece of board down as flooring in the front entrance on the inside which has a string of numbers/letters it seems, from memory, then a space, and then 23. The day I noticed that, we went to a concert five hours away, and he gave me a ticket for seat J AA 23.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> His last name starts with Pig, which has a sum of 23 (If we say P=7).


in what system does p=7? it's neither the 7th (nor the 7th last) letter of the alphabet.

if p=7, what are i and g? why?

i'm inclined to think that hollywood's obsession with the number 23 is robert anton wilson's fault...

alasdair


----------



## What 23

^ I have wondered that... (RAW)

But I don't know. 

I don't think it's his fault that each parent donates 23 chromosomes to make a person 

Ah, P=7 in a reduced ordinal numerology system, if I said that right. P being the 16th letter, in this system (there are so many, man-made systems, though), is sometimes reduced to 7 from 1+6.


With Tool, they were a favorite band, and this album came out right around the time the interest with this number was hitting a high point. I guess they also had songs before, though, which related to it, such as the one, I forget the name of the song (I'll be back to fill more into these parenthesis, the name, and lyrics, maybe), which says something about "23 steps to total power", I think, and as well, their song 46&2, which could be related to 23, in a way. So I guess they might have been talking..

Yea, we can shoehorn a lot... But still, I still also have that _I first ejaculated into/my semen was first accepted by a girl while listening to a 23-track album, and it was song 23_. For me, someone that it has mattered to, seemingly, or who has found himself attracted/paying attention to it, to find this in hindsight, does seem to mean/be something. Same goes for finding, in hindsight, after the fact of noticing it in whatever way, that I was born exactly 23 weeks into a year, where 7x23 full days had passed, and yada yada. I'm just saying, I didn't always go looking for these things, and there seems to be some patterns/order as to where they show up, before "they" are even mentioned.



...Another thing I have found interesting, sort of, at times, is that there are two other animals that share the trait of 23 pairs of chromosomes per cell, one being the guppy, and one being a subspecies of a certain small Asiatic deer. What is interesting, to me, perhaps (at times more so than others) is that this deer also has another subspecies which has the least number of chromosomes for any mammal known, at 3. Then I fight this, and wonder what my basis of interest is. The only thing that stands out, really, is the 23, and something being lowest (or highest) related. I'm just mentioning this, though.

Edit: Ah, the song lyrics that can be translated "One infinite abomination born in Autumn, this is your trial of which you will be tested, 23 steps to total power.", is "Viginti Tres" (Twenty Three), the first one I mentioned... Not from an earlier album. I don't remember hearing these though... But it is all over the place. I may need to look further, and I will later, after I go watch this movie that is... 123 minutes (2:03 Hours) long  and takes place in the 23rd century :D...

I was, to expand, interested in these bands long before I had conscious interest in 23, and with Tool, before this album came out. Perhaps his interest is also being with RAW/Borroughs, though... But I don't, myself, feel it just has to end there.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> Ah, P=7 in a reduced ordinal numerology system, if I said that right. P being the 16th letter, in this system (there are so many, man-made systems, though), is sometimes reduced to 7 from 1+6.


so to make this example fit 23, you had to omit some letters from the full name and use the alphabetic position of two of the letters unaltered but apply a function to the other?

this is what i mean when i say that, when you have to work this hard to make it fit, it's absolutely mundane.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

alasdairm said:


> so to make this example fit 23, you had to omit some letters from the full name and use the alphabetic position of two of the letters unaltered but apply a function to the other?
> 
> this is what i mean when i say that, when you have to work this hard to make it fit, it's absolutely mundane.
> 
> alasdair




That was just one thing. I admit that one is a bit far to walk. But being that so many names have "Man" in them, adding the stem "Pig" (what separates him from all other _men_? No, well, not really, according to some? haha. uh.) and just finding it's value as 23, was something, for the moment. By the underlined, it was not that much work to make it "fit" or as a reason to view this element, IMO. There are Duellman names, Jackman names, Peachman names, Waterman names, Westerman names, I forget... A lot of "man" names. 

Sort of off topic, but Manson... is that simply man-son? Interesting name. 


The function wouldn't apply to I or G because they are already in their most reduced form.


Still, the higher sum of Pig by related function is 16+9+7=32, which is not 23, but in ways, one could say, is close, not to rest anywhere with that- but to just say.


----------



## alasdairm

^ 





RobotRipping said:


> Also each number is distinct from another number. 123 is 123 and 123 only. it cannot be rearranged or broken down without losing it's sense/reference. 23232323 is not in any way related to 23. 32 is not 23 either, nor is 158, they are all distinct numbers representing different values entirely. It's the same as saying god = dog.


i tend to agree.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

But it's all the same, and it's all different. If it weren't, nothing would be.

Went and saw Star Trek: Into Darkness. The adversary, Khan, the first numbers I recall him saying, or at least it was 2, 3, then 1, 7, 4, 6, 1, 1. These were then found to be coordinates. 23, 17, 46, 11. I definitely saw RAW's influence, what I know of. A special torpedo that Khan told them to investigate, when cut on wire 23, opened up to reveal a person inside. They were the genetically engineered "super-people", like Khan, hidden in these torpedoes. 

Torpedo was marked 9300. I know he also has a liking with 17, as well. 23, and 17 are numbers which correlate with "Hail Eris", or something. I don't know, really.


*Horses*


*NSFW*: 



Three deaths in a row now, I have had horses come to my attention, in ways I can't miss. My uncles, grandmother's and best friend's father's. 

*1.* First time this occurred was with my uncle. I was playing online free roam in GTA IV. I learned that he died not long before, perhaps while playing the game. Maybe it was a text. The song "Goodbye Horses" came on, and I hadn't heard it since I was little. I let my car in the game roll into a dark, semi-concealed area, away from the action, to listen to this song. Something about it hit on chord, of reflection. Perhaps the "Goodbye" mainly. But it was the first time I really reflected on his death after the fact.

*2.* A similar event happened with my grandmother, but might be more in depth. 

The day of her death I dreamt of horses. I came to a crossroads/intersection in a field with very high grass, and there were two dark furred horses coming from my right-- A big one and a smaller one. Something in me told me I remembered how to make friends with them, and it involved a certain kind of affection, that was basically hugging them. I hugged the lead horse and had a sensation like I could cry. Then they would proceed to go one way, and I another, I imagine. I was heading to some gates ahead, and they to my left. I had just come from/stepped outside of a city, that resembled some place I might see in India/south pacific, and they were also coming from this city. 

That following night, after learning of her death that day/morning, I was browsing profiles, on OkCupid, and I think one profile was suggested to me, to begin with, or I was somehow gravitated to her. In her first image I came to upon clicking her link for more photos, I saw her with a horse. I think I had also come to another with horse photos, as well, perhaps also a suggestion or at the beginning, or something. Suddenly, I remembered my dream, in this reflection. I began to cry, after some time, after I had tried to divert emotional energy, into cleaning my bathroom, I think.

After I stopped crying, I decided to go to get water. It was late at night, so traffic was sparse at best. I had to stop at an intersection, and noticed a police cruiser, dark colored, was also at this intersection, coming from my right. Beyond, would be my destination. I forget the order, but I went through and parked in the grocery lot. I parked next to a blacked out car. Rims black as well. Well, technically, I parked next to the carts, and he was on the other side. I shut my car off. Only then did I notice that the last word I heard was "horses", before the car shut off. It was of a song, "We are the dark horses", by the band Switchfoot. I turned it back on, and heard it- this time for the first time. 

Inside, I found the owner of the blacked out vehicle. A security guard. We ended up having a prolonged conversation, for just meeting someone. I had never seen him. I am there every night. I asked him if he was new, and he denied, stating that he was there all of the time. "You must work days", I said... And he shook his head no. That's the first and last time I saw him. Young guy. Engaging conversation. 

On the way back, stop at the same intersection, and another cop, this time a white cruiser, also to my right. 

*3. *The next death was my friend's father's. The night before his funeral, I found myself staring at the back of a trailer for a good duration home, from a drop point for my job, two hours away. The trailer was "Dark Horse" Carriers, or something, and had a big black horse logo on the back. I spent the majority of my time behind this vehicle on the way home, relative to any others, which were few to none.


*1.* I don't remember any numbers like normal, but my uncle was born on 1/5, and died on 5/1, and I thought that that was something. His favorite poem, which he had on a bookmark that he used in his bible, had something that read like "i see the pattern from the underside, while he sees it from above", which in some way also related to the dates of his birth and death, being mirror images, in some sense, or (at least to me, but some can get really anal and get all sciencey on a spirituality forum).

*2.* I had two girls message me about 23 within hours of my grandmother's death. I had posted something days previously, about 23, and they came to me, and both either had it obviously, or I found it easily, without too much thought. One got naked and sent me pictures, even though I wasn't really edging for anything. She insisted I do the same, but I wasn't into it. She seemed to want a relationship with me, already. And I talked to another one until there was probably only an hour at most, before my grandma's death. This one was born on a 23rd of some month, and majored in religious studies, I think. Came from a very religious family, but had become very open minded. Our conversation was really engaging, and depth-ful. She gave me her number. I simply never got back with her, because of the timing. I wanted to, but didn't.

The day my grandmother died relates to the perceived deadline with a girl I met a couple of years prior, on that day, which could translate into a certain deadline between us, in that level of relationship. Donna, who I also mention in 3. To talk about all of this, however, and try to fit it all in, here, where and in a way people can read, might be like trying to squash an onion. The layers... Might not be layers anymore. They smash. I think that is what happens when I try to write this stuff out, sometimes. Donna relates to my heart. I took myself to the hospital thinking I was having a heart attack the year after this deadline-perceived, with her. The next year the name "Hart" popped up as the first order of my day, at the restaurant I worked at. The next year, my grandma died. The next year, my mom retired.

*3.* My friend Richard's dad, died on the 23rd of October, and the chuch I went to see him at, for visitation before they had their funeral, was at a 1840 something 16th street, I think. 1840 is 80x23. The number 184 I already had much reference with, it being both my mother's full name sum (Ordinal numerology) which stuck, because I first made reflection of it through a girl, Donna, as a hypothetical sum of her name, following my gut feeling in some sense, of what she might be to me, potentially, what she already felt like. The only conflict was that we weren't (married). We also met on the 23rd day of the year. Days before Richard's dad's death, she posts an image with 23 repeating twice and of four numbers an average of 23, with nails in the image, with camouflage rosettes, like feline rosettes. NailPro- a magazine cover. Richard Donald is my best friend (was once, still could be, but we have been apart a long time). We grew up together. Donna Richele is the girl to have effected me the most, seemingly, even though we only just met, and didn't spend jack in time together. Her father is also Donald Richard. So they are close. The two close people. Her father was born on 8/30. Richard was born on 8/20. With a tiny amount of creativity, one could find 8/20 and 8/30 and 2 and 3, and both 8s are 2 to the 3rd power. Even if you disagree with the numbers, don't let that detract from what else is presented. The friend I spent the most time with growing up and the girl I spend the most time thinking about/effected me the strongest both have names coming from Richard Donald- his name. Her faither is also Donald Richard. Only about three days prior to his father dying, she posted images of 23 on her facebook, as her profile image.

It just happened that way. Even if I might sense at times some mystical connection, it is not directly implied. But these people were in my attention, at the time, and are in my attention, nonetheless.


----------



## RobotRipping

jesus man you contradict yourself so much lol 

i had a professor who once said that you cannot argue with someone who isn't rational; you are just wasting your time. 

anyway, i'm bored and spun so i'll still deal with this. 

Yes people have favourite numbers. Some people with OCD like even numbers and hate odd numbers. You can't base your argument on people's preference to use certain numbers, especially in media, film, art or music. You need something to ground your argument, to make it rational and objective. Otherwise you are just spewing garbage all over the place. 

Daniel Tammet thought 9 was towering and intimidating, while 6 was barely recognizable, tiny and small. I'm far more inclined to believe what he says about numbers because he is 100% consistent and can remember 22,500 digits after the decimal of Pi. He claimed that each integer to 10,000 had a different feeling or sensation. That's a pretty arbitrary number but perhaps that's just the limit of his brain. 

he read landscapes in his mind that corresponded to numbers. So he didn't know Pi but knew the pattern of it and could read it like looking at a landscape. Pi does not have a known pattern to it but he sure as hell intuitively knows there is one, or there's some other weird shit going on. To him, Pi was beautiful. I just see it as a number that can be used for countless applications. 

alasdair you are a special person for going up against what_23 lol i'm pretty open and love numbers but now i'm starting to see a pattern in what_23's posts that corresponds with psychosis/irrationality/closed mindedness. It would be a big cosmic joke if the very pattern what_23 uses to avoid objectivity, reason and other views somehow corresponded to the number 23!

and what_23, i see binary everywhere, anyone in computers, engineering, physics, most any science will all know other number systems. We also work with radians and degrees and all sorts of cool shit you should actually look into if you really have this much of a passion for numbers. Did anyone ever teach you how the number systems we use work?


say we have the number 529 base 10, and 1000010001 as binary (because i like computers and the number 2)

9 represents the ones column, which is 9 x 10^0 = 9
2 represents the 10s column, which is 2 x 10^1 = 20
5 represents the 100s column, which is 5 x 10^2 = 500

so in binary everything is related to 2. So to convert we need a 512 (2^9) a 16 (2^4) and a 1 (2^0)

so in the column for 2^9, we need to put a 1, which represents 512, in the 2^4 column we need to put a 1 because that is 16 and in the 2^0 column, we need to put a 1 to represent 1. Do you see how that all works out? 

this pattern keeps going on infinitely. If you want to use another number system, it's the same deal except instead of 10^x you use the base of that number system, ie binary 2^x, octal 8^x, hexidecimal 16^x

add them all together and what do you get? 529. Notice the complete lack of 23 in there though, but 23^2 is 529. or the square root of 529 is 23. Some people intuitively (or claim to) know the square root of 529 is 23. How the fuck do they figure that out without doing the math in their head? 

Do you see 529 and are like oh shit that's 23 squared without doing any math? If so then you are on to something, if not, your argument is deflating. if 23 means something to you then 23^2 would also give you that same feeling or sensation and based on that you'd intuitively know that 529 was somehow related to 23, perhaps you could even feel that it being the square root of 529. As well 1000010001 should also make you think 529 and then 23, because they are actually related. 

*what does 23 mean? If i see 23, say 3 times on my way to school, what does that mean?

what about 11, 13, 17, 19, 29, 31, or 37? 

if I see 10111 when i am working doesn't it necessarily have to have the same meaning as 23?

as well, if i see the fraction 1058/46 it should also have the same meaning as 23. or 1/23^-1 ? *


----------



## alasdairm

what 23, if you saw a billboard which said "_there is only one messiah. if you are reading this, you are the messiah_", would you believe you are the messiah?

i read it a little later, so i'm the messiah, right? wait, which one of us is the messiah?

alasdair


----------



## What 23

Haha. I have never said it means anything (ultimately).

And no, I wouldn't believe I am the messiah if I saw it on a billboard, unless I already had that idea.

Robot, you are not getting it. Did you even notice in my last post I talked about synchronicity WITHOUT numbers (Horses). Then, to correspond, I did see these numbers around these events? You say alasdair and yourself are "special people" for arguing with me and that it is a waste of time. I have felt the same way about you all. Not  sure why I waste my time. Ego I guess.

*Star Trek. Adversary says 23 (To begin coordinates for something significant). First numbers he mentions. Cut wire 23 on Torpedo 9300. A reference to RAW, perhaps. The Torpedo just about explodes- it's countdown beginning, because or after this wire was cut. Then they manage to stop it, and a human body is revealed inside (a fairly significant reveal). It happened at 23. Big fucking deal. Argue it.

My life is similar (how 23...).* 

You just don't get it so why are you even talking to me? To me you are the ones who are being irrational. But you have already made up your minds. Like I'm on fucking trial here. Fuck.


----------



## alasdairm

seems to me you posted your observations because you (implicitly at least) wanted to discuss them. yet when people discuss them with you (albeit with a different perspective on what you're seeing) you're not interested.

you only want to hear from people who agree with you? you swear at people and tell them "_i'm more right than you_" and sling personal attacks because of a difference of opinion.

perhaps a blog is a better place for your comments? that's the perfect channel for somebody who just wants a monologue, not a dialogue.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

I didn't sling any personal attacks Robot called me irrational and psychotic. It is getting annoying. How in the hell do I discuss with people who come off like that?

I am willing to listen to other people's stories of synchronicity here without judging them or putting them on trial... I guess I expect the same. You two obviously don't get me. You both call me crazy or irrational.  Then you get _however_, when I won't discuss that on your level. I'm not sure what it is you are hoping for. You say I embellish. And I don't. And you NEVER apologized for that. You just move onto the next argument. I'm the only one who is actually contributing any possible account of synchronicity to this thread(- not that everyone, or any, are guaranteed to see it or agree it holds up to scrutiny, but they also weren't there). I'm really not seeking this kind of discussion... to have every fucking thing I say put on trial. 

Where did I "sling personal insult"?

...Perhaps I should start a fresh synchronicity thread or one that is more directed at allowing this discussion, like the astrology thread isn't for disputing the validity of astrology, but for just talking about astrology. Any dispute should be done civilly, if at all, and in the form of questions, always. You shouldn't be so hell-bent on making me learn Chinese (Robot, to your binary). And if I speak Chinese, don't get pissed, either.

...Maybe a thread in film and television might be more suited for me? Like, I can report that I see these things as a pattern in many movies that I see? I can write down where, such as the recent example, in Star Trek. Because, it is intentional, and it's something that is a part of many movies that I see. And it's not just some other number like you seem to want me to accept. But I have it in my life, too. Not just movies.


----------



## alasdairm

"_My better half wants me to find a better way to say things, though, more civil._"

i concede. the problem is me, robotripping and your other half.

it's not you. it's us. we're all 'wrong'. you're 'right'.

have a great day.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

But I never sling personal insults. The closest thing I see here, is that "you don't get it" with "fucking" thrown in there, which, you're right, could be left out.

I guess another could be mirroring back the "waste of time" sentiments.

Then, there is also the "annoying" comment. Not that it was a lie. I was annoyed. Still, yea, a problem is my not so good "half" (but its me, not to separate). You are right. I'm better than I have been. Sometimes I gave up. It's a breakdown.

I'm obviously wrong too if I can't communicate, in the way I communicate... If it isn't communicated, it is not communication. 

My getting emotional, and more wrong, therefore, is only on me. I concede.

Sorry.

23

*NSFW*: 



I just heard that 23 victims have been identified from that massive tornado, in Oklahoma City. Regarding alasdair's billboard comment, this could perhaps be related... Though, I'm still trying to wrap my head around what he meant, because it doesn't really apply the way I think he was getting at. I am not attaching significance here, with this tornado, to "me". I did not. Hearing 23 was not a lot different here than had I heard 45 or any other count. Perhaps I might (take note, other than how I have here) if they were done identifying and only 23 could be identified. Or, if there were only 23 dead. Then maybe I might think something of it, as I heard it. But this is just a billboard/sign/detail on the way. Not that the metaphor sticks, but just to say, I don't "shit my pants" like has been accused, every time I see 23. For you to assume this does makes it very hard to approach this, with you. I want to say it's my fault... But sometimes I wonder if you are even capable of understanding. Maybe it is just like binary or Chinese is to me, "23" to you. Not that it is impossible to learn.

Just to mention, I don't get hexadecimal easily, at all... Or binary. I actually went to school for it. I felt like an idiot. I would get it for a second but it just seemed tedious at the time.


*NSFW*: 



But maybe I missed something, about hearing 23. And maybe I always miss something.

It _was_ the first time that _I heard_ anything about it (tornado), in number, officially- precisely. Though, my dad mentioned it to me yesterday, and said "_around_ 50 people were missing". 

Still. I didn't find it notable, at first. Then I asked/I challenged myself. Maybe. But maybe in this instance it is some selection bias/confirmation bias. I may have read something and maybe a number like 46 didn't stand out... Even if it itself is 2x23... Or if it was 54. Maybe I just don't remember because it didn't pop like 23, which just happened to be the first official, precise word of a number I heard about it, to be precise. It's possible, but I remember no numbers. I tend not to focus on it, actually, at first, in these things. I don't want to get the facts until the facts are fully known. They would change too much. It wouldn't be the truth, and I value the truth. But, I might have looked, as I said, and I might have not seen anything "interesting", at the time.

And if my dad had said "something like 23" I admit here that might have taken some precedence..

So... My first reaction to hearing 23 in this instance was just about right. But I tried to test either way.

But it was the first statement of a number that wasn't an rough/round estimate, that I recall, and it kind of stuck out, because of having to leave, with this still on my mind.

I'm more or less comfortable with my "crazy" and sometimes I am just letting it play, but I don't appreciate others assigning that as my end "sum" (and trying to call me invalid), and with calling me irrational, stupid/dense (as you imply, not that I don't struggle), psychotic, or what. Thanks.

*NSFW*: 



As I was struggling with how to respond, and say everything here, as I still am currently... In the sky I saw a tiny bird chasing a larger bird/hawk around. First, I was just a little stunned/in wonder. I had never seen that before. The big bird dwarfed the little one. I wondered, a little beyond that... Am I the big bird, or the little bird? I tried to find relation, as I do. I wondered am I that big bird, running from little birds? But I could also be the tiny bird. I could be chasing around the larger. I could be fighting the majority (and in some sense, the accepted), as a minority (non-accepted). Maybe I'm neither, some here might say (as has been demonstrated). Maybe I'm both. Maybe I'm also neither, and both. Maybe I'm also neither, and the small bird, neither and the big bird The big bird and both.. no wait a minute.

And then just now, I wondered... Was that just a baby bird- a youngling, and it's parent? It didn't look like the same species, and I'm not aware of birds teaching their young that way, but I really don't know.


----------



## RobotRipping

well shit 23, there's no winning this battle. I tried to show you in many ways that numbers only represent a quantity and have no other significance. I gave you many examples of some super interesting numbers that are found in nature and in the universe. I also provided you with the means to make a rational argument for yourself. But then you throw horses at me and then bring the numbers in again when you said it wasn't just about numbers. god damn i give up lol.

rationality = logic, reason. If you aren't being logical about this, then you are being irrational. There is an underlying pattern to words themselves that you can use to find whether an argument is sound or not, though it's not complete, there is truth in it. Look into predicate logic, though i know you won't but perhaps it'll broaden your horizons a bit and you can apply this same idea of 23 to words.  

did you go to the school of Binary and Hexidecimal numbering systems? lol i could teach it to you in an hour if you really wanted. 

My point was the lower the base of the number system, the more likely you are to see patterns, the higher the base, the less likely you are. Since base 10, decimal only has 10 numbers, they are bound to pop up all the time. If we had a base 123 system then you wouldn't see numbers that 'seem' to correspond to each other. Thus proving, that a number like 23 represents 23 of one thing. you can't just take 253 and say it relates somehow to the number 23, nor can you take a word and give it a correspond decimal value as they represent different things again. The phrase, 'shit my pants' has a sense/reference; if you change that to a number, the phrase loses its sense and reference and has also lost all of its meaning. You cannot just arbitrarily change numbers to suit your beliefs. Alasdair also showed this to you, that by casting a wider net, you're bound to find something and that by stretching logic you can come up with anything, alasdair even replicated your technique and all you said was 'cool' lol you missed the point!

you can certainly report that you see 23 everywhere but if you go and look at a calendar, every month has a 23. It just doesn't mean anything, that's all anyone is trying to say to you. It's not spooky or mystical or anything, it's just the way our number system works. It's not synchronicity, it's at best a case of you seeking out the number 23 and ignoring other numbers. If you want to report that every time you see 23, you shit your pants, and one time you shit your pants but didn't realize it and then saw the number 23 only to then notice the smell and realize that you had shit your pants, then there we have synchronicity. 

If every time you see 23 you shit your pants, then it's merely conditioning, you get used to shitting your pants when you see 23 so like Pavlov's dog, you see 23, you shit your pants, or salivate in the dog's case. You may not even have to shit but after a while, you'll see 23 and your body will instinctively prepare a shit for your pants.


----------



## What 23

Alasdair did replicate it but only in a sense, there was no meaning behind things, no theme beyond the numbers. He simply found random numbers. Mine very rarely required a lot of creativity, and the things were already "connected". 

You don't get me. 

You think because this... (in your experience), it must equal this. That numbers should be viewed according to how you feel they must (and no other way).

For school, I guess I knew my wording may have invited something like that. I went to school for game design. It involved learning these.

This aside, I, for one, still say that 253 can "relate" to 23. Just not in your way, or one used in any practical science. This is, as well, a spirituality forum.


----------



## RobotRipping

yes i figured it involved computers lol 

i know you can say 253 relates to 23, but back it up with some logical argument. Not anecdotes or anything, a logical argument. You must employ the powers of rationality! 

I can say 254 relates to 23, well all numbers relate in some way though, they are numbers, but what is the significance? 

Synchronicity is the experience of two or more events that are apparently causally unrelated or unlikely to occur together by chance, yet are experienced as occurring together in a meaningful manner.

so how does 23 occur with something else in a meaningful manner to you? when you see 23, what is the meaning? that's the whole point. If you don't know the meaning, then you aren't talking about synchronicity, you are just noticing that 23 is a number that is commonly used. Which is true. But does the number 23 coincide with an event that is unrelated or unlikely to occur? If so, what event is that? what is the meaning of it? what is the significance and is it consistent, can it be replicated and is it universal to all or just to you? Answer those questions, along with a logical argument and you are back on board in making some sense out of this.

Example: people see pictures of a loved one fall off a wall, few days later, that person dies. I've seen many pictures of people fall off walls though and they didn't die. See how easy it is for someone to fall into a trap believing that if a picture falls someone dies? humans are so superstitious because there's so much we don't know.


----------



## What 23

I'm not that superstitious. Or, I try not to be.

I can't tell you what it means, the only thing I can tell you for sure is that it has been around in ways I seem to fail often at describing, people I love... Or feel something strongly with. Not that its a rule either way. But especially recently I notice it around those I have closeness with... Or had closeness with.

For one instance, I have had four girlfriends that I can find significant. Their names together can spell "mask" as an acronym, which (mask) I have felt to mean some things (heh, the song playing right now, "where ya going with the mask I found?").

So they spell this, or can. I really don't want to go so deeply into it but the "mask" relates.

Their names numerologically relate to 23, and are also weighted to in a sense the one that I had the strongest feelings of all for, who had the average sum for her name of the four, which was 23. This one had my moms maiden name. I asked her to marry me once, or expressed desire. But I let her go. She now has a 23 sum last name. Sometimes the fact that she married a guy whose name sounds like "Code" has jumped, but we can go insane. I felt before I numbered, but I also felt something with the number, in ways I would see it, before directly connecting it to her.

All (full) names together had 23 syllables, together. I was "into" "2012" stuff in some timing with it all, and the last one (relationship) ended 2300 days from that date. A watch she gave me me happened to stop on 23 seconds. From the date she gave me the watch, a parallel amount of time would pass until I would meet the next girl I'd experience feeling for, parallel to my birth from the beginning of the year (161 weeks for 161 days), to say that when she gave me this watch was the beginning of a "year". From the next girl, who resonated with my mother to me, before I connected it this way, 203 weeks exist until 12/21/2012. This corresponds or seemed parallel to the amount of time from my birth to the end of a year, at 203 days.

Nothing happened on 12/21/2012 that was way out of line.. I was just in the same place at midnight on 21 and 22... which was a little odd, but not anything that I care to put a ton of weight on. It did lead to the discovery of a table rock formation called "Jug Rock" though. Largest this side of Mississippi. Most are out west. Pretty neat anyways. Could be something.

There is some.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> Alasdair did replicate it but only in a sense, there was no meaning behind things, no theme beyond the numbers. He simply found random numbers. Mine very rarely required a lot of creativity, and the things were already "connected". There was a pattern to the finding of the number itself.


the megamegairony in these statements is totally lost on you... 

when you see 23 everywhere, even in cases where you have to fudge the numbers to fit, or apply rules to parts of the thing and not the whole thing so it can be shoehorned into a box, there's some mystical, other-wordly connection at play.

when i demonstrate the same with 24, it's meaningless.

"_there are none so blind as those who will not see_"? i think so.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

I could say the same about you. "Will not see".

The rules stick on individual layers.

If it is lost on me, help me find it. So far you aren't doing it.

I'm not sure if you meant to write the largest paragraph the way that it ended up... you said there is a mystical connection, which is highly unlike you... unless being sarcastic. Did you mean there is _not_ a mystical connection at play (if, going by what you assume, that I am always shoehorning)?

I guess I can see how you might think it is ironic (because you pulled it from random it should be easy to do anywhere). I still don't think it must apply the same, however. I had been seeing the number and didn't know why. I was dating the one who had the name that had an easy sum of 23. She was the average of what would be four. She had my moms maiden name (rare name). She was server 23. Yadayada. One girl I expressed real desire to marry. Let go. Now has sum of 23 for last name. She meant something before the number came to conscious. But with her I. Time, for some reason, I just began to notice it all over the place... Before I paid much attention to numbers, at all.

You might say no relation. I say, maybe. At the very least maybe.

So... Let me ask you (anyone) this, are religions or other traditions in spirituality, stupid dense Etc., for holding certain numbers to importance?


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> I could say the same about you. "Will not see".


there is a difference between you and me.

i accept that your perspective _could be_ what's actually happening. if i have not made that clear, let me distill it for you. these numbers your seeing could absolutely be linked in some mystical manner and, further, the universe could be trying to send you a message with these synchronous events and numeric patterns. that is *absolutely a possibility*, to me.

on the other hand, there's another explanation. there's absolutely nothing mysterious at play here. the patterns your seeing are random and are to be expected when there are such huge numbers at play in the universe generally. further, these special connections are as likely to be seen if you focus on the number 11 or 16 or 18 or 24 so the fact that they occur when you focus on 23 is far from special - it's actually quite unremarkable.

you say this is not possible. it just can't be. there *has* to be something more special going on.

i'm open to the idea that you are right and, frankly, i don't really care who's right or wrong. you are not open to the idea that i am right. indeed, you attacked me personally and tried to demonstrate that i'm somehow incapable of admitting when i'm wrong even though a cursory search through my posts on bluelight shows you're demonstrably wrong there...


What 23 said:


> I'm not sure if you meant to write the largest paragraph the way that it ended up... you said there is a mystical connection, which is highly unlike you... unless being sarcastic. Did you mean there is _not_ a mystical connection at play (if, going by what you assume, that I am always shoehorning)?


perhaps you need to reread what i wrote?

schematically: when *you*...there's some mystical, other-worldly connection at play. when *i*...it's meaningless.

i was demonstrating (not very clearly it appears) the double standard you seem to be applying.


What 23 said:


> I was dating the one who had the name that had an easy sum of 23.


what was the name and how does it sum to 23?

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> If it is lost on me, help me find it. So far you aren't doing it.


another double standard. when i can't see, it's my fault. when you can't see, it's my fault...



alasdair


----------



## What 23

Thanks for clarifying that it could be what I say 

That hadn't been clear.

Her name is Alisha. One for one, her name can sum to 23 where A=1, and L=3, I=9, S=1, H=8, and A=1.

As for fault, you missed after you said it was all your fault (sarcastically), and my other half's, and Robot's, but not mine, I said if I didn't communicate it, if it wasn't communicated, I didn't communicate it. That I was wrong, at least in some sense.

As for if its possible that I'm wrong and that there is nothing behind it, that challenges me always. I just don't play on that side, in (this) public. On "my side" that I do, there has just been a lot of ... "weight". But I do, every day, doubt. 

Not that this needs to mean anything, but the fact that my last name is Thomas and of those around Jesus, Thomas was the doubter, this has resonated with how much I doubt, to me. I've related. But like I said, there is a lot of weight (love, and the way things just fell), supporting that something else is there. Even if not what I think.

23 to me has been like something kind of tangible, supporting love, and the connections, because its difficult for me to accept what love is... I guess.

Sorry about challenging you to bring to light when you have been wrong. To be honest I maintain respect throughout for you even if it can't (or sometimes hasn't) be seen. But it does seem that you present argument a lot, and might be right a lot, at least in senses... Or at least sound enough to give attention to. I've noticed this and its a reason I maintain respect, but I guess I see a disconnection often, or perceive one (or distance), that seems to allow you to be right, a lot. There is nothing wrong with it, but at the time, being frustrated, I wished you would step out of it (the mode I perceive you to often be in). I do apologize. I may not have made sense with this paragraph.

Here, you did, as I perceived, "step out of it", with your clarification that something could be going on. Before, I took you as polarized. Again, thanks for clarifying.

But, I didn't embellish 1123. And it wasn't shoehorned.

But stepping back, into doubt, I have considered the possibility that no matter how aligned and related something might be, or seem to be,  in support of something, there's still a chance that it is all "just coincidence", and chance (I don't know. Sometimes I see chance as impossible). Whatever it is could be said to be bound to occur. One thing that gives me faith, however, is certain "pre-cognitive" events... Like for one, hearing a voice say "Alicia Keys!" Repeatedly the days/weeks leading up to for the first time hearing from Alisha in 9 months. And it was to the wrong person(?), me, asking if I had the corporate _key_.. That it was real important (Alisha. Key.). Last message from her occurred at 2:33. The rarity and precision of the occurrence is one of the things that keeps my faith often.

Not to go on and on about it, but an allergic condition began when I was seeing her. Her being an average of "m.a.s.k."- her name, goes with this. Extremely painful. My face/jaw/mouth/ear. Pretty bad food allergies. I in a sense have had to wear a mask. It resonates. It began at her, the "average". And after this last message/contact, with her, it got about 23 (jk, can't quantify) times worse within a month. I told her she was sending these messages to the wrong person. I intended for it to end/our contact... To let her go. And it happened. I haven't spoken to her since. I went from tolerating most food to tolerating not much of anything, food or environmental, within that month after last talking. To be clear, I had no idea I had food allergies, a brunt of which began with her, until around 7 years after the fact of her, of being with her. "Mask" fit. And food allergies were one of the ways mask fit. With the chronic facial pain and ugliness I felt. ... It just hit. It fit. Maybe its nothing... but the way it happened and kept happening, fit. The pain I did go through and the finding of this "pattern", anyone should be able to see why I might attach to it, if they could feel what I felt for those years. Why I might try to justify/ find some reason or meaning. Not to say it exists. I have a hard time believing any of it is for anything that it seems to be, actually. I still don't trust it. It wears the mask.(?)

I don't know.


----------



## RobotRipping

man the universe is the result of a bunch of insanely impossible coincidences, think of it that way, and yeah you could definitely be right. There's some underlying pattern to what seems like chaos. It's ordered chaos, in such an improbable way that somehow life formed here on earth. The only other possibility is that there are infinite universes, in which case, the odds are tipped in favor of our universe being formed and life being found. Now i don't think of it like that, there's definitely something else going on, intuitively i feel that. The brane plates idea (look it up if you want) is by far my more preferred theory for the generation of our universe. 

I can explain it but there's no need. Basically my point is that the improbability of our universe being formed and in such a way that it supports life (universal constants must be such that life can form) either says that there's intelligent design or simply that the universe is random (one of infinite universes) , chaotic, the big bang happened, before the big bang, these rippling/plasticity like plates hit each other causing the big bang, before those plates, well there was no before, because the big bang also created time and space but these brane plates, where do they exist? There's not even a necessity to bring the idea of brane plates in but the energy that started as an infinitesimally small point must have come from somewhere, or maybe it's just there and doesn't make any sense (to me anyway lol).

Shit blows my mind. If it's the case that there is intelligent design, either by the DMT elves, Salvia fairy or God, then there may very well be a link between symbols, numbers and life itself. Also communication with the DMT elves or God would suddenly become plausible. Psychic powers could also be explained, as well as cosmic consciousness and other spiritual new age ideas everyone shits on.



			
				what 23 said:
			
		

> I'm not that superstitious. Or, I try not to be.
> 
> I can't tell you what it means, the only thing I can tell you for sure is that it has been around in ways I seem to fail often at describing, people I love... Or feel something strongly with. Not that its a rule either way. But especially recently I notice it around those I have closeness with... Or had closeness with.
> 
> For one instance, I have had four girlfriends that I can find significant. Their names together can spell "mask" as an acronym, which (mask) I have felt to mean some things (heh, the song playing right now, "where ya going with the mask I found?").
> 
> So they spell this, or can. I really don't want to go so deeply into it but the "mask" relates.
> 
> Their names numerologically relate to 23, and are also weighted to in a sense the one that I had the strongest feelings of all for, who had the average sum for her name of the four, which was 23. This one had my moms maiden name. I asked her to marry me once, or expressed desire. But I let her go. She now has a 23 sum last name. Sometimes the fact that she married a guy whose name sounds like "Code" has jumped, but we can go insane. I felt before I numbered, but I also felt something with the number, in ways I would see it, before directly connecting it to her.
> 
> All (full) names together had 23 syllables, together. I was "into" "2012" stuff in some timing with it all, and the last one (relationship) ended 2300 days from that date. A watch she gave me me happened to stop on 23 seconds. From the date she gave me the watch, a parallel amount of time would pass until I would meet the next girl I'd experience feeling for, parallel to my birth from the beginning of the year (161 weeks for 161 days), to say that when she gave me this watch was the beginning of a "year". From the next girl, who resonated with my mother to me, before I connected it this way, 203 weeks exist until 12/21/2012. This corresponds or seemed parallel to the amount of time from my birth to the end of a year, at 203 days.
> 
> Nothing happened on 12/21/2012 that was way out of line.. I was just in the same place at midnight on 21 and 22... which was a little odd, but not anything that I care to put a ton of weight on. It did lead to the discovery of a table rock formation called "Jug Rock" though. Largest this side of Mississippi. Most are out west. Pretty neat anyways. Could be something.
> 
> There is some.



okay this is a bit better, though those are anecdotes again. You need to find the underlying pattern here. 

So in essence you are saying that the number 23 corresponds with either love/closeness/intimacy. So whenever you experience these emotions, you can easily derive 23 from either the person's name, birth date, something they gave you, or what have you. So we have 2 unrelated events occuring at the same time that aren't causally related but yet have meaning. That is the meaning you are looking for. That makes it synchronicity. 

Now to gain evidence, you need to replicate this over and over again using the scientific method and then find the formula/pattern. If you could achieve this, it would be astonishing to me but i do think it's possible. The formula/pattern may even come to you intuitively. Next step is to find other numbers and repeat the process. Numbers are symbols and while they lack meaning, it doesn't necessarily mean they cannot correspond to your life, emotions or relationships. You just need to gather some evidence, it'll be qualitative evidence and your argument would have to be from induction unless you can find a formula/pattern with the numbers that can be described quantitatively, from there you can argue from deduction.

There will however still be criticism as deduction/induction aren't necessarily (tho we learn they are) distinct from each other, nor qualitative/quantitative, they relate to each other in some way, like objective/subjective or analytic/synthetic. If you can figure all of this out, i'll give you the nobel prize. 

so a simple test, find another connection with a person, when it becomes loving/intimate/close see if you can easily derive 23 from something they did for you, gave to you, in their name, or birth date, license plate number. If you aren't stretching logic and the resulting number you find does actually relate to 23 in an obvious way, then keep looking, otherwise, you are likely wrong (not necessarily but the odds aren't in your favour for sure, then again life on earth in this universe would have those same kind of odds against it). 

Sorry this was so long, god damn d-amp, i can spend hours going on about this shit, please correct me if i make absolutely no sense lol or just call me the speed poster.


----------



## alasdairm

a lot of people think it's amazing when they meet somebody in a social setting who has the same birthday they do, especially in a smaller group. it can seem like something quite special is at play. however, when you examine the numbers involved, it's actually very mundane. see: birthday problem


> The birthday problem asks whether any of the people in a given group has a birthday matching any of the others — not one in particular. (See "Same birthday as you" below for an analysis of this much less surprising alternative problem.)
> 
> In the example given earlier, a list of 23 people, comparing the birthday of the first person on the list to the others allows 22 chances for a matching birthday, the second person on the list to the others allows 21 chances for a matching birthday, third person has 20 chances, and so on. Hence total chances are: 22+21+20+....+1 = 253, so comparing every person to all of the others allows 253 distinct chances (combinations): in a group of 23 people there are...253 pairs.
> 
> Presuming all birthdays are equally probable,[2] the probability of a given birthday for a person chosen from the entire population at random is 1/365 (ignoring Leap Day, February 29). Although the pairings in a group of 23 people are not statistically equivalent to 253 pairs chosen independently, the birthday paradox becomes less surprising if a group is thought of in terms of the number of possible pairs, rather than as the number of individuals.


when you add in concepts like confirmation bias, it reinforces the argument that something which seems seems so unlikely (which leads people to believe there's something other than chance at play) is actually very much more likely than they can - or want to - believe.

related reading:

Numerology Megathread
11:11
Does anyone find this strange?

you should read that last thread in particular, what 23. i think you and 'ambiguity' have a lot in common...

alasdair


----------



## What 23

alasdairm said:


> you should read that last thread in particular, what 23. i think you and 'ambiguity' have a lot in common...



because he posted at xx:23?


*NSFW*: 





i chose not to say 02:23 because it could be 10:23 somewhere else. but no matter where, it would read as xx:23.







RobotRipping said:


> there may very well be a link between symbols, numbers and life itself.



sometimes i don't see that there's really any other way.


i think that there might be "strings", perhaps. i just got this thought. the images i get, at times, might be there for a reason, for me to experience them. the feelings that i am living certain images, with certain meanings, and experiences, are some of at least some more, that are possible, to read. it doesn't mean they don't exist, or do, really. i feel we can find relation with many of the stories, throughout time, and meanings- archetype experiences, and personality traits, because meaning is as well as being personal, socially constructed, or apprehended, shared... I don't know. 

TWENTY NINE can be written out with exactly 29 toothpicks.

nsfw for story

*NSFW*: 



i was driving home from my route the other night, and had the thought to stop along the way, to visit a strip club. it was more a passing thought, if anything, as i have never gone to one alone, and don't care enough to go spend money like that. but the thought, because the club in my thoughts was where a girl- donna, used to work, she entered my mind. she's rather strong, in my mind, sometimes. 

so i was driving along, and i get near this exit where i would have to take, to go to this club, and a car comes up on my left, and merges into my lane in front of me, essentially cutting me off, in a way, now slowing down, causing me to have to slow. this is out of the ordinary, for my driving flow that night. of course i'd have to stop, or slow, but it was normal pattern. this fellow came from out of nowhere, and wasn't paying attention, or something. he stood out, and it occurring right at that exit, where i would have had to take, where something had been on my mind, beyond it, went with it.

the number 23 was present, as i saw it as the sum of the numbers 887, which were on his plate, though i didn't make anything of it, really, until he had passed, merged, caused me to slow and maneuver away, to avoid hitting him, and to preserve momentum. he was on his smart phone, which was probably why he was driving erratically. 887 is also not 23, just if you sum... but i could also say it was around her, as well. the numbers i have noticed involved with thinking about her, are 23, 159, 96, 108, 184, 85, 888, 880, 887, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 (haha), 0. man, i've got it bad. right. and 113, and 275. now 128, i guess, and 326. 223. 230. 203. not that they're all the same. love, like. red. sad. mad. happy. lovely. blue. green. yellow. orange. 

the strip club is located at 7916 pendleton pike. back round her in time, when we met and things, and with 23 already being something, to me, and 7+9+1+6 totaling 23 (and on 23rd street not two blocks from her house my name is on a building- a factory, with another name that meant/means/could mean things (but maybe not in some ways), skinner, thomas and skinner), was something added. and met on 23. and names, possibly (depending on how you want to calculate names, but 23 repeats anyways, i have found, not that another won't, but i haven't seen it like it).


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> because he posted at xx:23?


he had 15 other posts in that thread posted at:

16:19
20:00
20:20
00:04
10:27
19:10
03:42
09:22
09:35
12:19
00:37
09:21
19:32
22:25
12:25

but yet you choose not to mention any of these posts? how odd.

93.75% of his posts don't fit your mystical pattern but you just ignore those and choose to highlight the solitary post (representing only 6.25% of his posts in that thread) which makes your case.

weaksauce.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

First post. Thread starter. And was my humor completely lost (pardon me if i didn't get yours, through text)?

I didn't bother to mess with the other numbers. The way I see it/have seen it, anything can be played with. One could never move... So I glanced, and easily, 23 indisputably was seen.

BTW... My way took me one second. Your way took many more.
...

But thank you... I may play with those later. Maybe it will be 78793.


*Edit:* What would be, perhaps, more relevant for you to bring up (at least for a first step), would be the last post, or last post (and time) that he did. Do you think that I would have posted what I did if _just one_ post of the _many_ had this 23, had it not been the beginning? No. I don't pay that much attention. Not usually anyways. And I wouldn't find it entirely relevant (within, just anywhere) unless it within itself somehow referenced it, or something, another way. But how it landed, it was on 23. I thought it was funny that you said _especially_ that thread, as well, considering that.

Another example of relevance. In the recent movie Star Trek, I could say that there might be many other numbers possible, and possibly derived creatively by counting number of eyes, people, ears, fingers, legs, wieners (well, people, and vaginas)... You could say to my sighting of 23 in this film, "but there are many other numbers. 99% of them are not 23, but you chose to settle on 23... how odd... mystical sausages.", but the fact remains, 23 is relevant because it was the first numbers to be spoken (as 2 and 3 in a sequence, which turned into 23 as recognized as coordinates) by the adversary- Khan. It is also relevant because the 23rd wire was cut when they were investigating this new, classified as-to-what-it-is torpedo, trying to disarm it, or open it, when it activated/armed (with the doctor's arm trapped inside). The coordinates did relate to this torpedo, somehow, but I forget exactly how. Kinda want to see it again... but anyways, wire 23 was cut. it started to count down, they stopped it, and there was a human body revealed inside (Khan's buddy). 

it doesn't matter what it means, to my point... the point is, there were possibly many other numbers, and there are always many other numbers, but like 23 was the beginning of the thread (easily) that _you pointed me to_, like the 23 in Star Trek (easy), like the lane they bowl in in The Big LeBowski (easy)... like.


*the following has quoted text of what I am responding to, and further exploration.*

*NSFW*: 





alasdairm said:


> he had 15 other posts in that thread posted at:
> 
> 16:19
> 20:00
> 20:20
> 00:04
> 10:27
> 19:10
> 03:42
> 09:22
> 09:35
> 12:19
> 00:37
> 09:21
> 19:32
> 22:25
> 12:25
> 
> but yet you choose not to mention any of these posts? how odd.
> 
> 93.75% of his posts don't fit your mystical pattern but you just ignore those and choose to highlight the solitary post (representing only 6.25% of his posts in that thread) which makes your case.
> 
> weaksauce.
> 
> alasdair



the total of the numbers on the right-hand side (as i don't mess with the left, right now, because they change from place to place/time zones, and the right ones don't) could be seen as 338. 338 divided by 15 is 22.53, which if i were a dick, could say could round to 23... and including his first post, adding another 23 to make 361, the average by 16 would be 22.56.

not that it's 23, exactly (but it's very close, for a whole number). 

but neither are all of the other characters in Lost (23), but the guy who sort of begins it, and ends it, is, as Jacob has numbered them. Jack is 23. Whatever that is. I think at the beginning, he sees the fuselage flying over-top, but i don't remember, and at the end he sees a plane flying. The thread you pointed to didn't begin and end with 23, but it, and certain attention to the thread again, came about in discussion of it (23).

I could also weigh in the numbers you wrote, just to go with it- not that I'd be hunting 23, exactly. I could also weigh in the way i see it, and where the last post of the thread is at 21:12, which could be interesting to perhaps some numerologist/numberer.

Also, going back to the average of 22.56 minutes, considering the fact that many of the minutes posted on also included seconds, which aren't included, the average is much closer to 23, although it can't be calculated as the information isn't there. Even if one was 16 minutes and 30 seconds it would still up the average... Of course. By the end its possible we have 22.8 or 22.9 as the average minute per hour over the course that ambiguity posted.

Maybe possible to be a little over, too. Not sure how far. Possible it could round to 24. I dont know.

Randomly choosing how seconds might fall, I'm often coming to right at 23-ish. Just past.

Even if I plug it all in as "xx.9" it fails to round to anything but 23.




*and another of/in response to quoted numbers/letters. another observation.*

*NSFW*: 





alasdairm said:


> he had 15 other posts in that thread posted at:
> 
> 16:19
> 20:00
> 20:20
> 00:04
> 10:27
> 19:10
> 03:42
> 09:22
> 09:35
> 12:19
> 00:37
> 09:21
> 19:32
> 22:25
> 12:25
> 
> but yet you choose not to mention any of these posts? how odd.
> 
> 93.75% of his posts don't fit your mystical pattern but you just ignore those and choose to highlight the solitary post (representing only 6.25% of his posts in that thread) which makes your case.
> 
> weaksauce.
> 
> alasdair



You also failed to mention the first post- the thread starter, here. Why shouldn't you too, cover it all? In your time zone (16, 20, 00, 10, 19...), as you mention the numbers in, the first post came at *23:23*, but yet, you choose not to mention this post? how odd. Correct me if I'm wrong, about the time.

If I'm right...

*NSFW*: 



ambiguity's posts, as their times would be, subject to your vantage, are...

23:23
16:19
20:00
20:20
00:04
10:27
19:10
03:42
09:22
09:35
12:19
00:37
09:21
19:32
22:25
12:25


*NSFW*: 



23 is also the highest in/of the hours. with it is also another 23. the post is the only one to have a time that reads as the same number for minutes and hours, of his.




My first try with the left of the split denoting hours, down, comes to 203.

But of course, unlike 361-ish, 203 does not divide by 16 into anything 23, that I know of. 

Testing.

Closer to 13. 12.6875.







thank you.



*numbers and synchronicity: The Police - Synchronicity* 

*NSFW*: 



The track Synchronicity I, on the album Synchronicity, by The Police, is 3:23 minutes long. this is 203 seconds.





*"Godlyz Back"*

*NSFW*: 



This continues from my writing above. I went from working on this post to playing Halo. The first game I played, I lost. My team lost. The top scorer, who was on the opposing team, was a guy named "Godlyz Back". He scored 23 kills. 

After the game, he sent me a game/party invite to team up. i accept one of these around once a month, or so. i usually don't want to commit.

Our first game playing as a team, we averaged 230 points, together. We each got 15 kills, and each 12 deaths. He however had 9 kill assists, and I had 4, which contributed to his 240 points, over my 220.

We played a few more games, but I don't remember much about any numbers. Perhaps. Maybe I'm just an idiot, and there actually is one big pattern out there, and some of these things are just the beginning. But I have also been insane. There is a pattern, but it can be interpreted as so many things, and you can fall into rivers that might take you places you weren't really "meant" to go, but one could argue that, easily.

Slept.

Today, I began playing at 6:23 P.M (18:23)... I decided to review one match because I made a couple of cool kills. The one that sparked my review was- I thought it was a mid-air assassination, jumping down from above. I had already touched ground, though. In review, I saw that his life ended at 10:23 on the game clock, where at that time, precisely, his neck snapped.

Another (unique) kill that I decided to record occurred at precisely 7:23 on the game clock. It involved my fleeing while driving a Warthog (vehicle), alone, from another Warthog with a full, 3-player crew.

I led them into a tunnel, jumped out of my hog, putting it between them and me, and tossed two grenades in that direction. They had proceeded to crash into my hog, which stopped them. At precisely 7:23, my grenades detonated, exploding both vehicles, and all three of my pursuers. Then I did a little dance in front of a guy on my team who witnessed it, to add humor/celebrate.

Those two kill-events stuck out as the most satisfying, prior to review, upon game's finish. The only that stuck out. The only ones I bothered to look at.

Some other things happened. I kind of forget, or omit. And perhaps didn't notice, or look.




*Last Surgery*


*NSFW*: 



Last number I heard before they fully knocked me out was 23, as some measurement.


----------



## What 23

Buzz Aldrin's mother's maiden name was "Moon". He piloted the lunar lander on the first mission to the moon (Apollo 11).

-----------------

Today, I was going to go see a psychic. Second time I've went to one. The guy I planned to see really impressed me, before. 
I didn't know if I should get cash, or just try to use my credit card at this place, but I remembered he liked cash. I went in the Marsh parking lot across the street from the place where the psychic was at, and drove around in circles, as Madonna's "Material Girl" was playing, trying to make my decision... cash or credit. I chose to be easy on the guy, and decided to get cash. With this decision, and my stopping driving around in circles (in indecision), the song changed to Billy Idol's "Mony Mony" ("Here she comes now sayin' Mony Mony"), and I (thought I) might be hearing "Money Money", as I drove up to the ATM. 

I was going to ask the guy what I should do about a girl named Donna. I brought a stone she gave me. He had something immediately to say, though, after his centering, and prayer, before I showed him or said the reason for my coming. His first image was of a snowman. He said that it seemed that I was the bottom sphere. I was the foundation. And in the end, he basically told me that I don't need to see mediums, because I am already on some level-- That I am spiritually grounded, and have my own connections. Still, he was insightful before, and maybe now. 

I decided to put my hands on the table, listening, and simultaneous with my hands making contact with the table the timer he had set earlier went off. He continued talking, however. But this was (perhaps again) when he said his guides, that were speaking with my guides, were telling me that it's up to me/that he can't, or nobody can really help me anymore, it seemed. 

When I did tell him about Donna, in that time, he locked up, and didn't really know what to say, other than he knew the feeling, and "it was in my hands". My telling of this isn't linear.

I noticed on a tapestry that was on the table, that a crescent moon shape/symbol was nearest to me, among other shapes/symbols. There were circles, with shapes in them, around another circle, and this one was at me. I didn't think much of it at the time.

------------------

I didn't mean for this all to be about the moon, when I wrote it. In fact, I just wanted to add that bit about Buzz Aldrin's mother's maiden name being Moon, to this thread. But the girl I went to see the medium about, as well, was born on the day of a new moon, and on that day was an eclipse (annular), that was first reported to have been seen in a town called Sunshine.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> Buzz Aldrin's mother's maiden name was "Moon". He piloted the lunar lander on the first mission to the moon (Apollo 11).


surely the more interesting fact about apollo 11 is that it carried *neil armstrong* who was *the first man on the moon*.

neil armstrong's mother's maiden name was? wait for it. wait for it, engel. oh wait, that's not a coincidence like the other one so no point mentioning it, eh?



alasdair


----------



## What 23

I would say that that is at the very least equally as interesting, on its own. Engel means "angel" in German.

I mentioned to the medium yesterday, about the girl whose stone I brought, that she was the person to make me take the possibility of angels seriously, in a certain way, to pay attention, and that the girl I met directly before her was named Michelle, and the girl directly after, was Gabrielle.

Thanks.


----------



## rickolasnice

"You only see what your eyes want to see"

Madonna.

Seriously.. My birthday is 11/11.. There have been times where it feels like i would check the time and at least once a day it will read 11:11.. my mind ignores the 100s of other times I checked it because it holds no significance (not that 11:11 does, either)..

It's the same with everyone who believes coincidences are "something more".. The more you look for them (or it) the more you will find it.. Ignoring every time it hasn't been there.


----------



## alasdairm

^ indeed.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

I'm not here to argue, though for my argument I could.


----------



## sekio

ITT: Pattern recognition run amok.


----------



## What 23

Did you even read those? Abe Lincoln had an affair with Marilyn Monroe, and his middle name was Bay of Pigs? AND he was a seer of the future in which he saw a potential nuclear war with the future Soviet Union (though it was worded like the S.U. existed then, and so did nukes). Just to name some.

As well, I've said it before: The logic that people attempt when they say "its just coincidence" is flawed, especially when they say "coincidence or not?", like the above. How does that make a lick of sense? Coincidence is a simple description that two or more events or aspects coincide together in a certain way or ways. It really doesn't offer any further explanation. Yes, some of those are coincidences (and some are just hogwash as nukes didn't exist at the time of Lincoln and neither did Monroe), but might there be more to the alignment? Might there be a larger order?

Both presidents as well helped to bring more freedoms to oppressed peoples, significantly. 

But pattern recognition did go amok and awry, there- up there. Into complete B.S., with some.

On topic still: I read something recently where scientists believed they might be able to come up with some algorithm or something that would be able to predict the future, based on the past. Perhaps they didn't think it would be so precise, but on the simple idea that scientists consider that there might be a greater pattern to things-- that a better understanding of our past might help us to better predict furture patterns, doesn't that give the idea of synchronicity and order more merit than that that people seem to hold it with, often?

I think if we were high enough to see/if we had enough true history, we might have a different understanding. 

----

In my own history, those females (I'm male) that I considered marriage and that it was on the table with, their names strung together can form the word, "mask", as I found after them. Of course the purpose of life seems to be to continue life, and these were special because they were in that avenue (or what) to me.

Rick- you say all those other times that I don't make it out to be anything (that it is not 11:11 or 23), I simply don't pay mind to, but that I get excited when it does and try to make it something (you only see what your eyes want to see)... This doesn't work for me. Not so simply. These were the only times I had significant relationships, on this very human level. My experience. And when I found the pattern, I was looking for order, finding it seemingly every place, and it made sense to me. And I found that their first names had an average sum of 23 (where z=26, but add 2+6 to get 8, and add as 8, and sew on, as a common method of numerological calculation), this number that I had kept seeing, but not validated personally with such order like then, and the single one I asked to marry me had this sum as her name. This number that was the first number that I paid attention to of numbers as anything more than math stuff or the number of a jersey or counting (not that those aren't important to it)- that I began to see as significant (a feeling) before seeing why, really-- many years before building the memory I have of it. And, the one girl I did ask to marry me (said yes), she is where I began to see, and experience consciously what I call synchronicity. She was an awakening. At her. Like lock and key. Teeth in gears. She had my moms maiden name.

Mask made sense to me.

My first girlfriend in life was Kristin (fourth grade, lasted about two or three days). She and I, I much later in life found share a birthday. My mom went into labor at church, with me. I dated and became semi-close to one girl from that church-- Crystal. The first girl I got naked with was Christina, my next door neighbor growing up (around age 6-7). The first person to go down on me (earlier as I'm jumping around non linear) was Chris... and him me (2nd grade). The first show I watched that could be considered erotica/porn was Emmanuelle (another name used for Christ), and it may have been what I was watching prior to the first time I came. The first time I came with another person was with a girl named Elsa ("God's satisfaction"), in a church parking lot, and she married, years later, Roman. We were listening to track 23 of a Nine Inch Nails album- Nine Inch Nails commonly attached to the idea that the nails used on Christ were nine inches long (23 centimeters). 

My first college roommate was a Black guy that preached "Christ", and wanted me to pray with him. It made me uncomfortable. He made me feel bad about smoking pot and things, or tried to. He had a girl pregnant- a girl he was with but then he had other girls stay the night and I think I walked in on him with two different ones in his bed in the first few weeks. 

The first friend I made was Christopher Michael White (Mike). He was the first person to catch my eye-- I had an idea that he was a stoner/tripper. We tripped the first night we met, and soon, we decided to room together. I don't remember my first roommate's (Black guy, quarterback at my school, it was interesting, as my first intimate exposure with a Black guy) name.

There at school was when I met Alisha- the 23- the one with my mothers maiden name- the one I asked to marry me. And soon I developed a Christ complex, after that year at school. I had some kind of "awakening". But I really felt a connection. But I didn't know I had all the names of "Krist Cryst Christ" aligned- I hadn't reflected yet, like I have. And I didn't know the future, that I would find more resonance with (and that I will probably fail at describing) in that same image.

I could go on and mention how I met the next girl, and convoluted details... About how the first wedding I took her to was Christi Starr's and Nate Holmes's, and she completed the word, mask, by adding her name, and the first movie we saw together, our first time together (I brought it with me), was about a guy who has to wear a mask, and was really dreaming everything, and in stasis. 

Bascally, these times were significant to me. Maybe they are all my eyes want to see, but that's still no explanation for it all, if that is to play it at all down insignificantly. These are all I have seen, and they align beautifully to me. There is more- a lot more, but its probably best I stop on that, for now.

----------------------

Fences.

My final girlfriend Marilyn (still before the last girl I fell for, though never formed a like relationship, with that one), the last weekend we spent together (we lived hours apart and our time was on weekends mainly), the Friday before I went to see her then I was at work on a project building a fence at a military/homeland security/police training facility. A bee flew under my glove and stung me under my left wrist, and I had an allergic reaction, as I do, to bee venom (and as I've found, a lot of things, more than anyone I know). An allergic reaction of course is an immune response to things "other". My arm swelled up, and hand, and I I remember my heart feeling weak and bones hurting. I was to help her and her dad build a fence there at her house that Saturday. It had been planned for weeks. The first time I would do this outside of work. She let me sleep, because of my reaction. They had help. I woke up toward the end, advised some, where I felt it necessary, and tied the fence to the posts.

That night, we got into a fight, sparked by my perceived differences in races, mainly Black society and White at that moment in time, not trying to be overly general, or racist, but she took me as being racist (its sensitive to even approach), and made it into an argument that they- Blacks were somehow "more evolved" than Whites, saying so in the tone that they were "superior". We had problems communicating. I got pissed when it devolved like that, and said a racist remark, giving up. Immature. 

Anyhow, we ended soon after, before I'd see her again. We ended at fences. Things meant to keep other things out. We ended at an argument of Black and White, and differences, and difficulty and tension with examples of difference. 

Allergic reactions (bee venom). Masks. And I wear a metaphorical mask. Metaphorical masks. And literal, sometimes, now.

No matter what, I'm going to see symbolism in this. I'm going to appreciate alignment when I see it, as I've tried to lay down. I was an artist. I like certain art. Its the only life I have, and these points, and people, among many others, have been significant to me... unlike many others, which maybe I didn't see. But what I've seen, I like. I'm glad I was with MASK- I'm glad it happened that way (I'm not sure what I'd be without it), and it ended (somewhat) at fence, and an allergic reaction to a bee sting at a defense training place. But I don't quite get it (one reason I write about it).


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> Did you even read those? Abe Lincoln had an affair with Marilyn Monroe, and his middle name was Bay of Pigs? AND he was a seer of the future in which he saw a potential nuclear war with the future Soviet Union (though it was worded like the S.U. existed then, and so did nukes). Just to name some.


your sarcasm detector requires attention.


What 23 said:


> ...but might there be more to the alignment? Might there be a larger order?


if something might be then, by definition, it might not be. for me, that something "might be" carries absolutely no weight whatsoever as an argument.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

It was mixed in with fact. I understand it seems a lot of people who come up with these things do similar things... mixing half truths with truth, and sometimes totally false things, perhaps (like how it takes 23 seconds on average for blood to circulate the human body, though I can't confirm, it has been said to be totally false), but I have been doing nothing like that, myself. At least, I attempt not to. I try not to speak bullshit when it comes to things. I feel I'm rewarded if I tell the truth. I guess I felt that it was supposed to be a certain mirror of my attempts. I shouldn't take things like it personally, but I felt it detracted. Though, yes, it's funny.


----------



## ebola?

This thread, I think, makes a mockery of the utility of the concept of synchronicity.  Synchronicity marks a moment in which your brain has picked up a nascent pattern, but unclear evidence as to whether this pattern is actually spurious activity (and essentially random), how far this pattern extends, etc.  In this way, synchronicity marks a moment for the potential application of creativity in coming to understand our environment, but our engagement with synchronicity will tend to mislead us if we take it at face value or apply pie in the sky speculation to it.

ebola


----------



## sekio

I chalk it up to the age-old human trait of believing what you want to be true rather than what the facts actually say - cognitive dissonance.

People like to feel important, and if triggering their pattern recognition circuitry gives them that dopamine, then good on them. I'm in ebola's camp on this one. But I also don't believe in the subterranean crystal wonderland where communism reigns supreme and humans don't act like dicks ever.


----------



## What 23

What do the facts actually say?

If your post is at all in reference to me (and mine), I also don't _believe_ in that.

For me, as I've attempted to relay, I've found a pattern of Christ (for instance) in prominent positions in my experience in life. I did find them when I needed or wanted to feel better, or was reasoning, I wouldn't doubt it. This doesn't change the facts.

So what are the facts that I might not be paying attention to, and what do they say?

_End original post_
--------------------------------------
_Additional_

I went and saw _Spiderman 2_ not long ago. Just previous to going, I challenged a guy who tried to call me out, who said I can turn to any page in a book and pull something that I will if in the right mind derive some "cosmic" meaning from it, or something, and that it is a trick of the human mind to find patterns where there are none... To reach and "shoe horn", basically, iirc the gist of it. That same argument. I didn't deny that I could find some synchronicity-order, and to attempt to prove myself, as I might, and that I am not reaching (far), I took the challenge, because so many of you think I'm invalid. I asked him to send me any random passage. 

I wrote detailed account in my blog, but some interesting key things that occurred were:

A. Went to movie, _Spiderman 2_.
B. Stopped and got another movie, _Charlie Countryman_, at a Redbox machine, and the temperature dropped about 10 degrees or so- I don't know, and wind picked up. A storm was near. I recognized there was another movie as a bonus with it, but didn't pay attention. I just decided to get it. And at this time, I noticed I had received the private message back from the person, with the passage, entertaining my request. The subject was on _Saints_, and how humans, even powerful humans, bow to them, among other things Saints. It was Nietzsche. I got home and took the disc out, getting ready to play it, in a movie mood still, and noticed the name of the extra movie was _A Guide to Recognizing your Saints_ as I sat the disc down, the title on the B side, facing up. I smiled, reflecting the passage sent to me that I had just read, about saints. 
C. I went to rinse out my glass, and it was slightly dark, but I noticed in the vortex that I had created from moving in circles the glass as the water poured, at the center was something-- I couldn't tell what. I let it slow down, and I started to see movement. Legs. _A spider had found it's way into my glass, on that night I went to see Spiderman_.
D. 23- in _Charlie Countryman_, the girl he falls in love with in it, Gabriella iirc, her locker at the place she performs music is locker 23. At the scene there, where she had this open, "The 23 Freak" signed online to Xbox Live. I don't remember anything while watching _Saints_.

I make no claim to know what is really going on (in writing, or words). It always seems to end at a question, for me, unlike (seemingly) so many others here, who seem to know what's really going on with me and the universe, and have some precise explanation, and how it puts me as invalid, in whatever, or when I say I paid attention here because it was first, or last, or felt the most, or what, they ask why I didn't travel to China and look at how many ants (or what) are at such and such street and that street... Not that that wouldn't be important somehow.

If I'm trying to find consonance, it seems to be there.

But I might be missing something. I apologize if it's something you said/meant.


----------



## rickolasnice

I went to a festival with my little sister the other weekend.. She is a primary school teacher..

She had a little math questionnaire in her bag for her class.. she was asking me the questions to pass the time on the train on the way there..

One of the questions was something like: What is your favourite thing in Maths?

I answered: The Fibonacci sequence.  

On the way home, the next day, we got to the shop at the end of my road and it has one of those machines where you stick a coin in and it gives you a little plastic ball with a toy inside.. I told my sister that the guy that invented them started off with one machine outside of one shop which became so popular he managed to spread his idea around the world and become a multi-millionaire..

Less than 5 minutes later I get home.. My girlfriend is watching a VICE documentary about the man that made his millions - by inventing that machine etc etc..

I log onto facebook and the first thing on my timeline is a friend of mines status which read: I've just realised BP have the fibonacci sequence in their logo.. Cunts.


Coincidences come in many forms.. some so mundane you don't even realise it's happened.. others so unlikely that it seems impossible to be a mere coincidence.

The longer time goes on, the more the unlikely will become likely.. and the more you look (even subconsciously) the more you will see.


----------



## ebola?

Alternately, synchronicity could mark a certain 'flow state' in experience, where creation intertwines with discovery, where the patterns that emerge appear 'too fitting', as one's interpretation from within in-forms one's interpretation of what's without (and vice versa) with uncannily seemingly direct influence.
...


			
				what 23 said:
			
		

> I make no claim to know what is really going on (in writing, or words). It always seems to end at a question, for me, unlike (seemingly) so many others here, who seem to know what's really going on with me and the universe, and have some precise explanation, and how it puts me as invalid, in whatever, or when I say I paid attention here because it was first, or last, or felt the most, or what, they ask why I didn't travel to China and look at how many ants (or what) are at such and such street and that street... Not that that wouldn't be important somehow.



1.  Just because someone has criticism they think invalidates a position does not entail that they also know the answer to the underlying question.
2.  You present a straw man par excellence.

ebola


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> ...unlike (seemingly) so many others here, who seem to know what's really going on with me and the universe, and have some precise explanation...


that is such a comically inaccurate characterisation.

i can only speak for myself. you claim to believe that all these mysterious coincidences are evidence of some other-wordly force at play (for want of a better term). i have tried to encourage you to consider that, given the mind-bogglingly vast numbers at play in the universe, what you're seeing could just as easily be explained by clumping in a random distribution. nothing more than a mundane, quite meaningless coincidence.

you don't even seem willing to entertain that as a _possibility_...

alasdair


----------



## What 23

Improbable.

Last girl I had sex with, without paying money, was Susan. I met her on POF. She "wanted to meet", choosing yes on my image. Right at that time I was questioning my attachment of redheads to other things and concepts, like Mars, for one (my ex was my first red haired girl to be in a relationship with, and her name- shortened each name is Mar Mar Duel, for one). I always doubt myself. And test. 

Here a couple or a few red haired girls wanted to meet me in a row. At least two were teachers, including Susan. I was alerted to her, and her name resonated: "once upon a reality", as I was questioning what that was. So I jumped on it, contacting her.

After communicating some, I found out that she was actually in my home town, teaching English at the high school I went to. I currently live about an hour and a half from there. The weekend I went to see her, my mom's best friend- as well an English teacher, was visiting my mom. She does this about once a year as she lives a distance away.

We had sex after I massaged her, starting with oral on her. We had sex twice. She came 6 times, and I did twice. In the intermission (I think), she mentioned my aunt's name- she was the producer for plays put on by her (Susan's) drama club, so that was interesting to tell her- that she was my aunt. It was a cause of laughter. She mentioned how she liked her, and thought she was funny.

I found out she was English, when I asked if she was a catholic after she mentioned Lent.  She belonged to the Church of England, and moved here from there when she was a child. Parents Scottish but she was born in England. 

We watched a movie, Anchorman 2. I showed her a picture of a girl with a name (first) that starts with Z and ends A, who also has red hair, and is an actress. I forget what reason I gave to show her. I received prints 26/100 of a set of her father's art. I had already in messaging talked about the coincidences/synchronicity I had with numbers, and other things (names...), and decided to calculate her name up. I remember only 326- the full sum according to the common method I use, and I couldn't offer any association that I knew of off hand, though I do remember coming to the number, on a number of occasions greater than some.

As I was leaving we made plans to see each other the following weekend, when she was coming to my city/her hometown. We hugged. I kissed her forehead. As I walked out her door I saw her apartment number, 229. 229 is my name sum (like for 326, letter A is 1 and Z is 26). I saw it and pointed it out/mentioning that, and smiled, said goodbye, and left.

Outside as I walked to my car, I looked up at the sky and the first "star" I looked at was red. It was Mars (what I was thinking of in part when she first came to my attention, on POF, when it alerted me of her, for one).

Her friend got in a car crash and died the night before we were going to see each other again. I wasn't serious about a relationship with her,  so it made it hard for me to keep in touch with her after that. I said condolences, but sort of let it go. (this last part, I don't mean to say "connects", not to claim it doesn't, but I'm simply adding it here because it happened).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You don't see with perfect resolution. There are no coincidences or similarities. Your senses betray you. That is all.


----------



## What 23

You have no idea about what or how I see.

If the universe is one (and by the common word of it it is uni meaning one), then how can it be separate?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That's presumptuous ... You see with your eyes. Or you don't see at all if you're blind...

You see, it is how everyone sees.


----------



## What 23

I had a string of visits with different escorts, all having some kind of red hair, though I didn't make the connection from their pictures. The first was a ginger, the second seemed auburn, possibly dyed, but said yes when I asked if her hair was red (in person), the third was Black, wearing a blond and black wig, but under it her hair was a red color. She was mixed. Had freckles. Light skin. The fourth was Black, and was also wearing a wig, but bright red.

The first one started her menstrual cycle while I was with her. I noticed blood on me while with her. The second one started it after I first contacted her, then getting back with me telling me she could only do oral, because. The third one, the mixed girl with red hair and blond (and some black) wig, started while I was with her. I noticed after, the blood on me. The fourth didn't have her cycle start, but she had a cold, and my name above her heart.

Then on my birthday- the 11th, I went to see a blond- almost white haired girl. The moon appeared full. It would be full the next day- the 12th. Her daughter's birthday was the 13th.

I went to celebrate my nephew, Will's 3rd birthday, and father's day, and my birthday, that weekend after with family. I stopped at Target to get cards, and in line got behind a male and a pregnant female, who seemed to be there together, and then another pregnant female filed in behind me, and then no one else.

Not similar, huh?


----------



## rickolasnice

My birthday is on the 11th.. My girlfriends is the 22nd.. which of course.. is two 11's..

One of my sisters is on the 21st.. which if you subtract the 2nd digit of my birthday from my girlfriends birthday..

My other sisters is on the second.. Which is the second digit of my first sisters birthday..

My dads if on the 13th.. if you get my birthday and add the second digit of my girlfriends birthday..

My mums is on the 19th.. If you get my sisters birthday and then subtract the second digit of my girlfriends birthday..

My girlfriends brother has the same birthday, the 21st, as my sister.

My girlfriends dad has the same birthday as me, the 11th.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2FWtELWUS0


----------



## Captain.Heroin

What 23 said:


> I had a string of visits with different escorts, all having some kind of red hair, though In didn't make the connection from their pictures. The first was a ginger, the second seemed auburn, possibly dyed, but said yes when I asked if her hair was red (in person), the third was Black, wearing a blond and black wig, but under it her hair was a red color. She was mixed. Had freckles. Light skin. The fourth was Black, and was also wearing a wig, but bright red.
> 
> The first one started her menstrual cycle while I was with her. I noticed blood on me while with her. The second one started it after I first contacted her, then getting back with me telling me she could only do oral, because. The third one, the mixed girl with red hair and blond (and some black) wig, started while I was with her. I noticed after, the blood on me. The fourth didn't have her cycle start, but she had a cold, and my name above her heart.
> 
> Then on my birthday- the 11th, I went to see a blond- almost white haired girl. The moon appeared full. It would be full the next day- the 12th. Her daughter's birthday was the 13th.
> 
> I went to celebrate my nephew, Will's 3rd birthday, and father's day, and my birthday that weekend after, with family. I stopped at Target to get cards, and in line got behind a male and a pregnant female, who seemed to be there together, and then another pregnant female filed in behind me, and then no one else.
> 
> Not similar, huh?



None of these things seem connected or significant in any way

Do you use meth? Normally meth users cling to their ideas of reverence regarding grandiosity, and tend not to let go.


----------



## What 23

I don't use drugs currently. It's been awhile.

Maybe you just can't see it? Aren't meant to? Don't want to?

My dad was kicked out of a study at IU (lol), because the professor said he was cheating-- that human eyes shouldn't be able to see what he could. 

Perhaps I'm not explaining it perfecty. Maybe its too fragmented here. And its not as if I claim to see how everything perfectly connects. But it seems I get a gist, of themes. An idea/ideas.

Here's an easy one:

I was hearing voices for few weeks or so that would say "Alicia Keys!", repeatedly, frequently. Alisha was an ex. Not my most recent ex, but she was special. That's the name I heard. Double association with her and the singer/musician. I hadn't spoken to her or communicated with her for about 9 months at that time.

Then I got a text from her after those weeks of hearing that... It wasn't intended for me- or didn't seem like it should be, but then again, I don't believe in true accidents. The message said something to the effect of "Do you have the corporate key? It's real important!!"

Alisha was like a key, and/or with a key, in my ignition.

That was the last time I heard from her, or that I tried to talk to her.


----------



## alasdairm

these posts all contain words. words contain letters. they all contain letters. many of them are the same letters. i also see numbers. if i add some of these numbers together and subtract some of the other numbers i get more numbers. subtract and add, even more numbers. people on bluelight have nicknames. their nicknames are made if of these letters. posts have post numbers. post times are also made up of numbers. some of those numbers are the same as other numbers. the ones which are not the same can be made the same as the others by adding or subtracting numbers.

therefore something amazing is happening.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

no doubt. I'm glad we're finally seeing eye to eye.


----------



## Foreigner

What 23 said:


> no doubt. I'm glad we're finally seeing eye to eye.



I think it's great that you see patterns in so many things, but synchronicity is not just intellectualized pattern recognition, it's events and circumstances colliding in a way that seem inexplicable yet serendipitous, and is beyond the scope of mind.


----------



## What 23

What do you mean beyond the scope of mind, exactly, in this regard?

I'm pretty sure that you just described what I do experience. Maybe I'm failing at explaining it.

You're saying that my bringing a movie with me when I first met my ex, where the guy has a disfigured face when I felt disfigured because my face had been swollen from an allergic reaction (and had body issues, not knowing I was suffering from an allergic reaction, for years), and in the movie he decided to wear a mask through much of it, and with this girl's name added to the others (other ones I had serious relationships with), they can spell mask (first letter first name), that it doesn't qualify? It's not that I was aware of it at the time. It's not as if it _has_ to be viewed this way, or is the only thing there, but it's there, in certain alignment.

You're saying that that I was building a fence at a defense training facility for military, police, and homeland security, and got stung by a bee, having an allergic reaction (defenses over-reacted), and then going and building a fence the next day at my exes house, then having a fight about black and white (race, differences)... That there is just nothing "inexplicable yet serendipitous", there? Beyond what I might be able to plan, as I know myself (or knew myself)? Then we broke up. The fence to me was symbolic, in a number of ways, perhaps. 

More, I had this number 23 that was special of course, to me (or seemed that way, as many of you know), and we broke up 2300 days until a date that I was looking forward to, as possibly something special (12/21/2012, as it would be read, here), and on that date, 2300 days later, my paycheck came out to 1221.52. That when that girl (the ex) gave me a watch, on Christmas, the same girl who's birthday we met on, I'd meet 161 weeks later from the watch, which is how many days (161) had passed when I was born, in a year, and that girl (Donna), resonated with my birth mother, in various ways, including her name having the same numerological sum of 184 (23x8 ) and I met her on the 23rd of the year of 2009, and I was born 23 weeks into the year, and after her and I split, only a week later, 203 weeks would be until 12/21/2012, when I'd get a paycheck for 1221.52 (at my birth 203 days would be until the end of a year). Life seems to reflect in ways. I seem to get lucky. In ways, it's comforting, to know that I'm in a fold. Like a baby might derive comfort from being wrapped up in a blanket (sometimes).

And Donna was the first one to talk about angels, so excitedly, among other things. And before her I slept with Michelle (she was the last I met, before), and after Donna, I met Gabrielle, on her (Donna's) birthday, at a Nine Inch Nails concert (or saw her, met her after). Michael and Gabriel are prominent angels, for one detail. 

Maybe I should stop trying to make sense. It doesn't seem to be working. I hate to get that attitude. 

I thought about Lauren one morning- a girl who worked at Trader Joes, years ago. It had been about 4 years since I saw her, and I hadn't thought of her. I thought about her because I was going through old pictures on my computer, and there was a screenshot that I took of her, as she fell in a search on Myspace. I remembered that day feeling love for her. And next to her when I searched, a name with Love in it. And below her was a name, Angela. Each name beside her also had similar sounds- similar parts (Rene, meaning born again). So I stumbled on this image, and anyways, later that night, I saw her, after four years, there she was- at Whole Foods, at the checkout near me. I went up to her and asked her, making sure, "Is your name Lauren?", and she said "yes, I remember you!". She was back for her brother's wedding, she said (she's now living in Arizona) She had a guy with her- Gabriel. Earlier in the morning, I was contributing to the angel thread (one of them), and angels were on my mind. And I'm leaving some out, such as the rain/water, but is this just... "these posts have letters. these posts have numbers. these posts have numbers that when subtracted or added can become other numbers"? Really?


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> no doubt. I'm glad we're finally seeing eye to eye.


not really 

alasdair


----------



## What 23

sarcasm detector you. though amazing, at least like Einstein says, of miracles.


----------



## Shrooms00087

I'm hardly familiar with Jung but synchronicity to me is an improbable phenomena brought on through various patterns viewed by the individual and depending on how obsessive or intense this person experiences patterns results in a mathematical improbability insofar as the brain can comprehend; which, leaves only an unconscious explanation or no explanation.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

Shrooms00087 said:


> I'm hardly familiar with Jung but synchronicity to me is an improbable phenomena brought on through various patterns viewed by the individual and depending on how obsessive or intense this person experiences patterns results in a mathematical improbability insofar as the brain can comprehend; which, leaves only an unconscious explanation or no explanation.



This man has gone back to the source of this highly misunderstood term. Thank you, Shrooms.

Anyone who rejects the concept of synchronicity on the grounds that external arrangement of that beheld is highly unlikely, misses the point. Synchronicity is not a property of the external world minus you, and I've never had the sense Jung proposed this idea as a tool for observing and predicting the natural world. Rather, synchronicity is something that occurs at the border between the external world (sensory input) and the observer's internal world (perception and cognition). In the creation of your sentient experience, the outside world brings something to the table _and_ you the self-aware beholder bring something to the table. I think even Jung would agree that any given person's experience of synchronicity says as much (probably much more) about what the observer brings to the table, and how s/he integrates sensory experience present with sensory experience past. Jung was a psychologist, not a philosopher. His main concern was what motivates people to do what they do, not why is the world the way it is. The subjective experience of the beholder doesn't fall out of the equation like it does in the natural "hard" sciences.


----------



## Zerrr

I see, it's sort of a phenomena that exists before we create the language to describe what it actually is.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^ Definitely. Jung was drawing attention to a pattern he sees in human cognition, because he hypothesized that this pattern speaks volumes about the beholder and how he conceives of his place in the world.


----------



## What 23

My certain obsession... I have an aversion to this word. Obsession. It has a negative connotation to it. As if I'm doing something wrong.

She's a girl. Donna. 

I looked at her profile today, on facebook. She's about a thousand miles away from me, now. She had quit facebook, attempting to do a "99 Days of Freedom" protest against facebook's manipulating of users emotions for science. I wasn't expecting her back on there until October sometime, but I decided to look at her page today, anyways, and she had uploaded new pictures within about 7 hours.

Just prior to leaving in protest, she had been displaying an image which was the only image she's displayed, with obvious numbers. 23, the primary number I shared with her, about, is where her hands are in the image, and of four numbers, 23 is the mean sum.

Today is my sister's birthday. 

After meeting Donna, I got a job where the only females working there were named Donna, and Raven. Donna at this work had my sister's birthday, and my mother's middle name, Faye. Faye means fairy. Donna, my certain focus, here, resonates with my mother. Donna believed in fairies, angels, demons, aliens, spirits, and was the first person I met to have this energy. 


*NSFW*: 



Donna was the first Donna I met, as close, that I remember, besides my cousin Gary's wife, Donna. The Donna at work was the second.

Raven's birthday, 1/22, was the day before I met Donna, and when she moved into her house, and had ordered food from the place that I got the job soon after I met her. Dominos.




Today, after seeing her new images, I with intention typed in indianapolis.backpage.com, and then clicked escorts, and 'Angel' was at the top of the list. The title of the post, simply Angel.


----------



## ebola?

She just deleted her facebook.  Do you have permission to post her pictures here?

ebola


----------



## What 23

No she didn't. She left about a month ago, for protest. Her profile image then became "99 Days of Freedom", which meant she was signing off for 99 days.

As for posting her images. They are public. 

I guess I can see how you think there might be something wrong with this, and if you think I should, I'll take them down. I can make the post without pictures. I think she likes attention, though. She dances mostly naked on a stage around men and women she doesn't know.

Edit: Taken down.


----------



## alasdairm

today is? saturday.

2nd letter in saturday? a.

1st letter of my first name? a.

7th letter in saturday? a.

2nd letter of my surname? a.

coincidence? i think not...

alasdair


----------



## What 23

Beginning to read The Synchronicity Key. Written by David Wilcock.


----------



## swilow

It seems unlikely that synchronicity is a 'thing' so to speak. It is just solipsism. There is no real mechanism to explain these phenomena besides bias and observer effect. Constantly seeking meaning behind non-meaning and randomness is pointless and reflects an incorrect view of reality on behalf of the observer. To assume that the universe exists in a way that takes YOU into account is incorrect. What is really happening is the human pattern seeker making mistakes and not even knowing this. I love to find hidden symbolism in the world but I know that it is arbitrary and subjective. What happens when I am the chess-piece behind someone else's experience of synchronicity, where I am apparently being shunted around to create some sort of message to another person...? Where has my will gone? It is SO implausible and is usually merely a stage that seekers go through. I think it is wise and intelligent to discard these sort of erroneous beliefs.


----------



## What 23

I don't believe in free will quite the same as I might have.

Why would it take me into account? If it takes itself into account, how am I separate?


----------



## alasdairm

^ you posted your original message at 03:47 and edited it at 07:05.

coincidence? i think not.

alasdair


----------



## ebola?

Indeed: I hypothesize that the edit bears direct relation to the original post. 

ebola


----------



## swilow

alasdairm said:


> ^ you posted your original message at 03:47 and edited it at 07:05.
> 
> coincidence? i think not.
> 
> alasdair



3 + 4 is 7; edited at 3.47.


----------



## swilow

On topic now though: I would have to assume that, for synchronicity to be meaningful and real, it would need to exist objectively. From there, it could be considered that synchronicity is as inherent and eternal and unchangeable as something like gravity. Surely it didn't pop into existence about 200,000 years ago at the dawn of humanity- there is no evidence that the laws of the universe and reality have changed that dramatically ever, moreover as recently as that. So, synchronicity has probably been a part of the universe since its first moments. Prior to the existence of multi-cellular life, I'm not sure that synchronicity would have been evident at all; I feel its effects are most manifest by that which can observe- so complex organisms such as animals and plants with senses to experience with were probably observing these odd coinciding events and phenomena. But this conjecture would suggest that this force manifesting synchronicity is essentially mundane, ubiquitious, banal, automatic and ultimately meaningless; the _exact opposite_ of everything held as true by believers in the phenomena regarding the information being conveyed. If synchronicity is occurring to a rock with as much regularity and purpose as it is with me, what does that say about it? 

To me, this line of thought makes me feel that synchronicity is simply not real in the way some would propose.

I can, however, imagine some mechanism for explaining these phenomena by drawing on barely-understood notions of extra dimensions and higher entities existing in these dimensions and manipulating our reality for some arcane purpose, but it strikes me that beings as powerful as that could probably be slightly less oblique if they really wanted our attention... Or perhaps a more anthropocentric view could work, that synchronicity requires the human mind with its self-awareness and heightened self consciousness to be made manifest, but that would mean that it is entirely subjective and could not then be proven to exist objectively and thus one could only really confidently say that this stuff is happening in my head and its imagination- which seems pretty much like what most sceptics are actually saying.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i tend to agree.

the simple fact is that synchronicity is mundane - it's just two or more things happening at the same time. it's happening around us all the time in astronomically large numbers. it's individuals who (try to) give the occurrences of synchronicity meaning. it's completely subjective and all of what 23's posts demonstrate this plainly.

the thing hey/they can't/won't see is that, in order for the incidence of synchronicity he's/they're describing to appear so spookily special, he/they have to discount or ignore billions and billions of other thoroughly mundane, simultaneous coincidences which have no meaning to him/them.

in the context in which these events are happening, they could not be more ordinary.





willow11 said:


> 3 + 4 is 7; edited at 3.47.


what about the 5?

alasdair


----------



## What 23

Its not that I discount them. I've literally gone into a kind or mania trying to find it all, before. Certain things are just right on the surface, just like the road I've been on. It doesn't require too much to see. And I do find it meaningful to my path.

It is coincidence that two things happen at the same time. Synchronicity was coined to refer specifically to meaningful coincidences. When you say "Coincidence? I think not.", I have to say it doesn't really make sense. Of course its a coincidence. Everything is. But how much of one? How can you anchor it? That's part of what separates synchronicity and mere coincidence for me. The human mind is of course part of it. A vital component is consciousness.

Its not that I discount them (everything else), but I'm unconscious of a lot.


----------



## swilow

alasdairm said:


> what about the 5?



Exactly.



edit: should note that nothing happened at 03.47 from my perspective- this was all occurring at 8.47pm in Australia. 

So I therefore propose that what23's post edit is firm evidence of time travel. Or a spherical earth. Either of the two.


----------



## alasdairm

willow11 said:


> Exactly.


q.e.d.

alasdair


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

willow11 said:


> To assume that the universe exists in a way that takes YOU into account is incorrect.



I couldn't agree less. I personally have never seen the merits of a worldview that takes us sentient beholders and what we bring to the table in the very act of beholding entirely out of the equation. Don't get me wrong, "being objective" is a useful thought experiment which sheds light in some situations and is useful in accomplishing some goals. In other words it's a tool; like all tools it's limited as to what it can do. And in my own experience, if connection, meaning, and finding your mission in life are your aim, it's the wrong tool for the job. YMMV.

What 23, what exactly are you trying to _*do*_ by looking for and publicly documenting synchonicities?
Willow and alasdairm, what exactly are you trying to _*do*_ by reframing another person's documentation of synchronicities in a way that negates the concept?


----------



## alasdairm

i'm offering what 23 the perspective that there could be another far simpler, far more likely explanation for what he's seeing.

i know this cuts both ways. i'd be much more open to what 23's position that some of these occurrences are mystical/significant/whatever if he didn't have to shoehorn them into his view in quite so contrived a manner.

if i looked into the night sky and the stars were spelling out 'alasdairm', i'd probably change my opinion. but, when you have to cherry pick the variables, and reverse some of them but not all of them, and ignore the ones that don't fit, etc. then it all starts to look very ordinary, doesn't it?

alasdair


----------



## What 23

I'm not cherry picking when they fall at my feet. That's something you seem to not understand. You frequently take things I say out of context, or I fail to communicate it to you.

MDAO- Sharing what I find interesting. I can't say I actively always look for things. It may have started with having feelings that there was something more to what I was experiencing. More layers. More weights. I can't say I've always looked for it consciously, but perhaps I'm always looking to belong somewhere, or for things to belong. For order, and for things to make sense.

I have to say that I've suffered, and that that suffering has likely fueled a need to find a reason for it, or some reward. Often times, though not always only in those times, I find order when I've needed/wanted it. I find it when I've made a certain mess of things, or after years of suffering illness. One could psychoanalyze and try to establish the mess as causative to the order, or attempt to find it... But I don't think it ends there, quite. I struggle with saying it though.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> I'm not cherry picking...


you do it frequently. there are many examples in this thread.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

Give one example.


----------



## alasdairm

here - took me about 25 seconds to find it: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/658752-Synchronicity?p=11512774&viewfull=1#post11512774

another: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/658752-Synchronicity?p=11525212&viewfull=1#post11525212
another: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/658752-Synchronicity?p=11530361&viewfull=1#post11530361 (last comment particularly)

my point is that so many of your examples only work when you contrive to ignore the data that makes them fail. its' there in black and white fro any reasonable observer/ when you have to work as hard as you do to make your coincidences sop coincidental, it just looks silly.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

I'm sorry but I don't think you get it.


----------



## alasdairm

"_you don't get it_" is such a cop out. maybe i get it fine but just have a different opinion on what's happening?

alasdair


----------



## What 23

I have to admit I checked this while I was driving. Then a car with a big green '23' decal on the lower right corner of the rear window drove past me, as I struggled to think of something I'd say back to you.


----------



## What 23

[video=youtube_share;oa1pwfUNSlk]http://youtu.be/oa1pwfUNSlk[/video]


----------



## bit_pattern

What 23 said:


> Beginning to read The Synchronicity Key. Written by David Wilcock.



The gullibility of people never ceases to amaze me. This is the same guy who claims to the reincarnation of Edgar Cayce - BUY THE BOOK!

Thanks to evolution our brains are hard-wired to look for patterns. This is very useful when trying to survive on the savannah and you need to be able to spot a big cat among the grass but in the modern world it also causes some people ascribe all kinds of misplaced "mystical" significance to patterns they spot in every day life. I'm pretty sure this is the response that gets scrambled in people suffering from schizophrenia.

Meanwhile, money-grubbers like the above author are laughing all the way to the bank cashing in on the gullibility and cognitive biases of people like LulWut23. The fact that tripe like this is on the NYT bestseller lists suggests that the old adage about fools and money stans as true today as it ever did


----------



## bit_pattern

What 23 said:


> I'm sorry but I don't think you get it.



Yeah, no-one is as deep as you, maaaan!


----------



## What 23

I actually didn't know much about the author. I've not made it very far into it and it requires a bit of salt to get through. I'm a skeptic and my mind screams bullshit on much of this at times but I try to stay open. I haven't watched the video.

I bought the book months ago. I only really began reading it last week. I was reading it while waiting as my car was worked on. I had taken a break and was staring out the window, standing at a row of desks in the dealership when an older woman and a small child came from across the way and sat at one next to me. She had hot chocolate for the child, and she sat down. I pushed a seat over for the child, and was thanked by a younger female who had joined them- perhaps the child's mother. 

The people were black. I was wrestling as I do lately with feeling separation, asking myself if there is need to be in ways separate from blacks. But as normal I'm still nice/want to be helpful, and it is natural behavior that I extend to anyone, in life. With this on mind, how I'm in conflict, but still am this way, I open this book and my eyes immediately focus on the word love, as the first word I see.


----------



## bit_pattern

What 23 said:


> The people were black. I was wrestling as I do lately with feeling separation, asking myself if there is need to be in ways separate from blacks. But as normal I'm still nice/want to be helpful, and it is natural behavior that I extend to anyone, in life. With this on mind, how I'm in conflict, but still am this way, I open this book and my eyes immediately focus on the word love, as the first word I see.



Gee, how big of you - you were polite to people even though they were BLACK! 8)


----------



## swilow

MyDoorsAreOpen said:


> I couldn't agree less. I personally have never seen the merits of a worldview that takes us sentient beholders and what we bring to the table in the very act of beholding entirely out of the equation. Don't get me wrong, "being objective" is a useful thought experiment which sheds light in some situations and is useful in accomplishing some goals. In other words it's a tool; like all tools it's limited as to what it can do. And in my own experience, if connection, meaning, and finding your mission in life are your aim, it's the wrong tool for the job. YMMV.



I agree with most of what you've said. Everyone should preface every claim regarding objectivity by noting its essential impossibility for humans; nearly everything is subjective for us. So it is important to say that objectivity appears to have its uses, but can only be imagined or predicted and can't really define truth or give meaning. 

I wouldn't try and diminish the capabilities of humanity, because the positive aspects of this are basically all we have with which to save us. But I will say that I think there is some harm by putting humanity and our capacities as separate from the rest of the universe; it disregards the fundamental fact that we are simply another part of it, though distinct (on earth at least or so it appears) with our sense of self-awareness. I think that a lot of damage is done to the natural, non-humanised world because of our sense of difference. It seems to negatively inform our behaviours and the sense of dignity we ascribe to other forms of life on earth and (to me) generates much more illogic then the more objective worldview. 



			
				MDAO said:
			
		

> Willow and alasdairm, what exactly are you trying to _*do*_ by reframing another person's documentation of synchronicities in a way that negates the concept?



Well, not going to speak for Alasdairm here. But for me, I'm just responding to a post about a phenomenon I don't believe is actually real. I'm not all that interested in anyones personal experiences of  synchronicity, but more in the broader phenomena. But I think that any examination of synchronicity, done in a detached manner and attempting to use rationality and some sort of "objective" judgement, will end up inadvertently negating it. It just doesn't hold up to examination. It confuses me that no-one who believes in synchronicity tries to explain what they think is happening, and why. That's what I was trying to do, to have a look at it and explain what might be occurring. 

With what23's sighting of the number; he is saying that the driver of this vehicle was compelled to get in it and take it to a specific area where every variable is being controlled to make sure he arrived in there at the exact moment that what23 was thinking of replying to Alasdairs post (who himself was compelled to make it a particular time), simply to assure him of the existence of the same phenomenon being doubted in this thread. Take that to its conclusion, and pretty soon everything that has ever happened has to be related to this incident. This, however, is counter to pretty much everything else that seems to be true about existence. 

I hope I'm not coming across as mean or cruel, but I find this topic interesting- I have experienced synchronicity and it was mind-blowing to me, at the time. 

Peace


----------



## Noodle

"at the time"


That is my take on the matter at the moment.

:D


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

There's some good discussion going on here, but I'm gonna lock this one up if it turns into a flamewar.

I've got more to say that's a bit more on topic, but I'll wait until beef has been settled.


----------



## swilow

I hope the thread stays open; I don't really support the more blatant and one-line rebuttals of what23's arguments because they just seem off-the-cuff and rude. 

However, I don't think there is any harm in respectful discussion/debate. 



Noodle said:


> "at the time"
> 
> 
> That is my take on the matter at the moment.
> 
> :D



Well, its exactly what I wanted to say; at the time, these sort of experiences are pretty compelling and memorable but upon sober and reasonable reflection often turn out to be nothing at all.


----------



## Noodle

Indeed.

...been there more than once.


----------



## swilow

I found this beautiful quote, in the quote thread of this very forum. It goes like this:

_“Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us. We ask ourselves, 'Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous?' Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of God. Your playing small does not serve the world. There is nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people won't feel insecure around you. We are all meant to shine, as children do. We were born to make manifest the glory of God that is within us. It's not just in some of us; it's in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. As we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.”_ - Marianne Williamson (I see it get misattributed to Nelson Mandela, but anyway....).

 I disregard the god references as symbolism in this instance, but find the overall message to be heartening and somehow wise. I think there is a little bit of real *truth *in there, though I can't say that I could point it out even...

I've been feeling a bit disillusioned of late, a bit angsty, a bit anxious and unsure of myself, so I just googled the term some of us are not made for this world

I found the second result interesting.


----------



## What 23

willow11 said:


> However, I don't think there is any harm in respectful discussion/debate.



I don't either, and I appreciate yours.

"At the time" -Noodle. At first I saw the time for the post was xx:23, and at a later point saw a 23:23 time. The hour changes depending on if I'm logged in or out. I wanted to say something, but didn't. Decided to give it a rest.

Today- October 23rd was the only solar eclipse of this year, and a girl named Luna visited me on OkCupid. I hadn't had any visitors in three days, where before they were steady. The last before her was Treetle, and before Treetle was Turtle. To walk along the path, a turtle often has thirteen sections to its shell, and there are thirteen moons in a year. A turtle is sometimes associated with the moon. 

I wrote something about the many Michaels in my life on Facebook the other day, and also a story where a guy asked me if my name was Michael the day I lost my ID, the day I received an order to deliver to a patient in New Jersey medication- a D'Amico, Angel. The order was in error that it was sent to me. Its the only time something like that happened. I also mentioned, in the writing, the girl who got me turned on to 'angels', who angels are with in my association always, and how she was preceded sexually by Michelle and followed by Gabrielle... And one year after her just about exactly (met her 1/23, and this 1/22, so 364 days), a movie about the Archangel Michael came out- the first 'angel' movie that I'd seen, like it. And I met her through responding to a post she made talking about 'Angel Cards'- cards of divination.

She was born on the day of an annular eclipse. There is a video of it that can be seen if you Google her birth-date, which is May 30th, 1984. In the video the first place the eclipse is reported to be spotted is in a community called Sunshine, Louisiana, which is in a town called St. Gabriel. Christina Walton reports on it. My first girlfriend in life was Kristin. She has my birthday, born one year after me (6/11/82 and 83), on the day of a total solar eclipse.

I considered if I should post these experiences onto my Facebook, with the story of Michaels, where people I know can read it, and I turned on my radio from silence to hear "Do you wanna be my an-gel" (Toadies), so I began to write.

After this, a friend of mine I considered writing of but couldn't figure out how I'd fit him in in a manner I was satisfied with, posted a picture of Jesus coming out of his tomb- a funny picture that had the caption "Fucking lag", "Took me three days to respawn", which I 'liked', and noticed another, a Michael had liked, and commented on it. And as of today another Michael (Chaney) has commented, and no other people have commented.

Anyways... 

I think that all things come from one, and can never not be one. It is only in our experience here do we experience separation. I am that one. But even in myself I'm very divided.

This is an unfinished draft. I just realized I didn't say some that I meant to. I'll edit soon.


----------



## Xorkoth

I believe that such simple occurrences as noticing the time at opportune times can be chalked up to our subconscious minds noticing patterns that are related to other things we have noticed.  For example, in Spring/Summer 2006 I was doing a lot of psychedelics and the PD forum was abuzz with a feeling of magic.  My friends who experienced it all felt the same way.  I was also anticipating the possible "paradigm shift" of December 21st 2012.  I would notice the time 11:11 at least once almost every day.  But the number 11 and the time 11:11 were on my mind.  I also noticed a lot of other times throughout the day.  But a clock was often nearby and I'm sure that out of the corner of my eye I could see the time much more often than I actually looked, but I just didn't consciously register it, until I saw 11:11.  When I was a super stoner, I noticed 4:20 almost every day.  I've also experienced the words in books or numbers on objects around me such as license plates that are weirdly appropriate in their timing.  But our brains are very powerful.  When we glance at a page briefly, we see a lot more than we are able to fully comprehend consciously.  If you're thinking of love, and the word "love" is on a page, it very well may jump out at you because you noticed a lot of words subconsciously, but one became conscious over the others because of what else was on your mind.  In this way, I think the vast majority of what people experience as synchronicity is simply the brain being an amazing pattern-matching biocomputer.

However, that said, I have experienced truly improbable or amazing sequences of events that I have no other way to explain, things that my attempts to rationalize later were unable to dismiss as what I described above.  So I don't want to say synchronicity doesn't exist.  At the same time, I WANT to believe it exists.  So that's a factor in my experiences.  I would not be surprised either way to learn (somehow) for sure that it does or does not exist.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

Ive had so many sober moments where things lined up. I just sort of stuff it down and go on. What i do think about tho is having parents that were alive during segregation and me being alive before internet. Id bet philosphers and technology pick up on coincidences in the near future, or atleast explain it better.

i also think its possible everything happened in a flash and i am witnessing time dilation as existence. A significant path that already exists is more plausible to me than synchroncity to an extent. A plot unfolding explains instinct better too.


----------



## swilow

Parappppa said:
			
		

> A plot unfolding explains instinct better too.



Can you expand on that thought? Are you talking about pre-ordainment?


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

Well what do u mean by preordainment? Are you referencing free-will??


----------



## Ninae

The code for one of my credit cards was 6661. I almost had to believe that was some kind of synchronicity. I just took it as a message I was allowing the negative principle to interfer too much in my life (drugs, etc.)

"Lucifer is knowledge before love"

That was also a hint there.


----------



## What 23

I've heard that 666 isnt the so called mark of the beast, or indicative of anything evil. But, numbers and many things can be ambiguous, and have multiple 'meanings'. The fact that you associated it and reflected on it how you did could have a positive outcome - that you made awareness with something negative in your life that you feel needs changing. The number very well could act as some kind of trigger.


----------



## ebola?

I think that a good conceptual beginning point would be an attempt to reconcile emergent understanding of a given set of events as somehow both simply an outlier in a body of observation of random, undirected happenstance but also as linked through synchronicity.  As a rough start, maybe it's that moments of synchronicity are the experiential corollary of drawing one possible pattern of many out of an indeterminate flux (ie, reality), and as we create/discover such patterns, we apply them to this world (both in our perception and analysis of it and quite literally materially, as we transform our environment according to our needs, creativity, and latent capacities).  So as we continue to investigate, navigate, and manipulate our world, we pepper it (quite methodically sometimes) with 'signposts' of meanings, drawn from prior synchronous encounters, but also setting the stage for additional novel encounters with what initially appears random.

TL;DR: yes, the universe is 'just' a soup of random events lacking purpose, but part of this soup ended up with both the drive to understand these events and also apply purpose to them, thus allowing 'inherently' meaningless processes of the universe writ-large to sew the seeds of their own purpose.

(or maybe i'm missing the boat, and it's really about certain numbers appearing repeatedly or something. . . )

ebola


----------



## methamaniac

When you see a pattern such as the Fibonacci sequence appearing over and over,
you're not just imagining a pattern-- its there.
The bigger question (imo) what is forming the pattern. AND why is the golden ratio just so dam appealing to us.
Prehaps its just path of least resistance,
or maybe a desire to make complicated things simple.


----------



## ebola?

Path of least resistance against what, moving toward what?  I wonder whether engagement w synchronicity truly simplifies.  The examples that people have explained to me appear to drastically complicate matters, obscuring mundane causal explanations.

Ebola


----------



## motiv311

Foreigner said:


> I know the associative mind has something to do with it, but there are also circumstances under which I experience a lot more synchronicity. It's usually when I'm happy and abundance is flowing into my life. I swear that sometimes the universe talks to me through the world around.



this^ Some of us can just decipher the messages the universe showers upon us.... they are usually right in front of your face and yet most people cannot even begin to notice the bigger picture and the messages..... I talk to the night sky , sometimes cry to it, and when I indeed achieve an emotional connection to the universe as a whole: a massive shooting star (or stars!) goes ZOOM! (and i feel like it says "I love you!" or just "Yes!" or "wahoo!")


----------



## What 23

That's pretty awesome. I've had some similar connections with shooting stars. But, one must keep in focus also (not saying you're not), that that shooting star was, at least as far as I believe, or am told, already on that path, and it has "nothing to do with" you. But this is just one layer. Not saying it doesn't. You were/your thoughts were synched up, and the universe builds off of itself- things off of each other. This may be one of the ways.


----------



## What 23

I was recently trying to uncover the roots behind the "Jef" part of my first name- which is Jeffrey. I had long known that many sources say the full name's meaning, both roots together is "God Peace", or "Peace" + "name of a diety", but I value precision/clarity. Which diety?

So I delved into it over the time. I've often wondered if "Frey" might have connection to the Norse god Frey. Frey is a god of peace, and marriage, among other associations. He has a, and is associated with a boar, and I was born in a hospital with a name that means "Son of boar". I also associated this with the fact that the only friend I currently see with any regularity has the last name Pigman.

Frey, from the Germanic 'Frid', also means "peace". I have an idea that the words and gods may share common... Strings. It reminds me of, but I don't have a lot to substantiate, how in Christianity they say the word is God, and God is the word. "I am the word". That language has a lot of power. Symbolism, meaning, religion, spirituality... So I imagine that Frey may have some connections to its actual meaning-roots. That the God is not so disconnected from language-Word-meaning.

But, according to the etymology of my name, Frey would not be the diety being referred to. Based on the structure. Then again, I don't know quite. 

I found many possible connections to "Jef", or "Geof". They go to words such as "gisel", which means "hostage", a word (or words) that means "territory/district", and "foreign". 

When I discovered these connections, I focused on "hostage".

The following day, I began talking to a girl who has the first name, Rebecca- a name that means "to tie firmly". Other meanings may be "noose", "beautifully ensnared", "captivating", but the most direct from etymology is probably "to tie firmly".

The resonance pinged. "Hostage"

The following day, I found another connection with my name, and that was to "Gautr", or "Gete". Gautr is a byname for Woden/Wotan, who is Odin. So I connected to Odin. Of course. My name is Norman-French, and this has roots in Scandinavian-Germanic languages, and themes. God in this mythological line-this culture, the "all-father" is Odin. 

In a way, my name means "Fury-Peace", as Odin is often quoted as "The Furious One". But I'm sure there are other possible meanings/interpretations.

I added an image on my Facebook page, as my profile picture, of Odin hanging from the tree, with runes all around him (Odin brings writing). I saw Rebecca's daughter was named Roan, which has a meaning with Raven, which Odin is associated with, or Rowan Tree, a tree associated with various myths, which although thought of as an Ash tree like the type Odin hung from, is not a true Ash (but there is debate on the type of tree Odin hung from). 

This sparked me to look more seriously into Odin. It is said that he hung from the tree for nine days as a sacrifice to himself, and then glimpsed the runes in an insight, and "fell screaming" from the tree. Suddenly an experience I had had years earlier made certain sense. I had had a dream where I saw tons of symbols, and fell screaming, waking up screaming. Love was what the last symbol meant. I'm not detailing the dream so much for sake of staying in one direction, but it has stuck out to me for awhile... and I've questioned it, and this has provided some of the best resonance.

Rebecca saw my Facebook, prior to meeting- I gave her the address because I had stalked her, and it was only fair. She asked if I was into Odin(ism?), or something. And that she was doing some reading on him, for class. And other myth. I found it interesting that she was aware of it, and had also been on the same subject.

Our first night together, she said her ex was an Odinist, and that he hung himself, after I saw the scars he had left on her body.

I pulled a muscle in my neck within the first day of communicating with her (before physically meeting). It was out of whack for the next couple of days, until I saw her. Though Odin hung by his foot, according to seemingly common ideas, I've seen other interpretations. Hanging by the neck may not be completely out of resonance. Of course, I'm not sure. 

I was involved with this Rebecca for about nine days, until around Valentines day. 

I could go further- I may try later.

...I thought it was interesting, though I didn't rest on it, that Odin is "Son of Bor", and the hospital I was born in after my mother went into labor in church, was "Son of Boar" (hyphen "Hyde", which means "large tract of land").


----------



## alasdairm

crazy to think that 3 months and 9 days elapsed between your posts during which an almost incalculable number of events transpired which weren't, it appears, mystically connected in any way at all 

yesterday, i made bouillabaisse. today, i went to the post office. not necessarily connected. just saying.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

Okay...


----------



## What 23

Hey man, just because you don't like me doesn't mean you need to attack me every chance you get. You really have no idea, and its funny how arrogant you are. I don't exist nor are my observations of synchronicity only on Bluelight (or anywhere where I write them). Why else might I abstain from this forum? Closed minded, cynical-sarcastic fucks like you whose sole purpose seems to be to criticize. Way to go, admin. 

Trust me- this is merely frustration with your need to respond to everything I post however you do (often missing anything/everything). I don't need your validation.

If you are being cryptic, I'd rather you didn't. Just saying.


----------



## What 23

Nothing is not connected in some way, though. There are multiple languages. There is reason. No doubt I probably jumped on you prematurely. It just seems like any time I post anything, you talk about, relatively, random things, as if they are the same. I attempt to put thought into things, on what I reflect/observe, that has resonance/meaning. I try to make sense of what one would assume is just chaos and non order, but what I've seen is something else. 

Anyways, once again, I'm reminded that every time I post here, alasdair will not be too far behind, challenging me to connect something like bouillabaisse and post office, with whatever, without any context, and assuming that just because I detail certain events as resonant that that somehow means I am precluding other resonance(s) from existing-- I am not.

I do apologize.

And thank you for the 3 and 9 observation.


----------



## swilow

Obviously I am very sceptical about synchronicity but I am willing to entertain the idea. I've never heard of a plausible explanation describing either its mechanism of action or function. I just cannot see how most of the experiences I read about are meaningful in any way; they often just seem completely random and free of context until the observer either finds or creates it. If the universe is speaking through such events, why is it talking bullshit? :D 

I would be interested to hear some reasons or speculative thought about how it functions if it is real in the sense people say...


----------



## What 23

At this point I think some people are just blind.

Granted my relaying of experience may not perfect, and perhaps I should watch my judgment, but how hard is it to see I was focused on something (name meaning of hostage), and then it came to light in good form? That I was researching my name and then a girl came to me with meanings "to tie firmly" (often what is done to a person held hostage in some way or another)? She wasn't just some girl. I 'hit' on few. And meet few. I found out my name meant Odin, by a way, in the phase of her, right after first contact, right before meeting her in person-- She said she was studying him, in class at that time, when she saw my Facebook page had Odin, and then when we met she said her Ex-husband was an Odinist, Who hung himself-- her name also means "Noose", along with "tied, captivating, etc.", I found after _focusing_ on a root of my name meaning quite possibly "Hostage", again. I don't see what there is to be a sarcastic ass about unless you want to test my name, which leads back to "The Furious One"- haha.

Just for context, I am not always studying Norse mythology, and I did not find out my name meant Odin or Hostage or whatever last year while I was dating a Mexican Transexual (or something), and did not connect it 'randomly' to now with no try to weight the connection. I found it out as I was talking to a girl whose ex husband, an Odinist, a sort of rare breed, hung himself. A girl whose name meant to tie firmly... How many fucking repeats do people need to drill this in? It was not connected, but it was.

Odds are, you aren't meant to get it. Fuck.

I don't know. Don't know how to say it. It seems many who read what I write DON'T WANT to even understand at all, so why in the fuck do you even respond?



I don't know the mechanism because I don't know what caused a singularity to "expand" (or whatever happened).

Life moves in waves. Vibrations. Resonances. Patterns. Many we wee humans won't understand or see all of right off. But we might witness. This is what I do, and what I try to share, and am blasted for it by fucking idiots.


----------



## rickolasnice

It's the architect writing it into the matrix coding because.. well.. why not?


----------



## rickolasnice

Skip to 25 seconds in.


----------



## kaya_9

rickolasnice said:


> It's the architect writing it into the matrix coding because.. well.. why not?



Oddly enough, I believe this on some level...I'd probably capitalize 'Architect'..

I've had times in my life where I lived in complete synchronicity for months...thought I was going crazy...and maybe it's b/c I am...If that's so, much rather be crazy than sane

It was the last time I had it happen for a while that I would get-in my mind's eye...a picture of code running down...and suddenly a visualization of space with a 3D grid...I felt like shit was downloading in my brain..haha


----------



## kaya_9

What 23 said:


> Life moves in waves. Vibrations. Resonances. Patterns. Many we wee humans won't understand or see all of right off. But we might witness. This is what I do, and what I try to share, and am blasted for it by fucking idiots.



And hey..some people cannot believe what they haven't experienced...but ironically, won't experience it until they are willing to..

Don't let it stop you from sharing yours. Some others have had them too.


----------



## swilow

What 23 said:


> At this point I think some people are just blind.
> 
> Granted my relaying of experience may not perfect, and perhaps I should watch my judgment, but how hard is it to see I was focused on something (name meaning of hostage), and then it came to light in good form?



This is exactly what I am saying. You are saying that the causal element is your focus on these subjects. Thats the whole point, that your focus and bias leads you to perceive the existence of things, as external and objective, that may not exist in that way at all, such as connections and patterns between disparate, random objects or events, because your brain is literally designed to do that to rapidly disover either danger or food/reward in any given situation where time is of the essence. Yes, it could be magic but there actually is a functionality of the mind that could cause this, so resorting to supernatural thinking is a conceit and over-complication. 



> That I was researching my name and then a girl came to me with meanings "to tie firmly" (often what is done to a person held hostage in some way or another)? She wasn't just some girl. I 'hit' on few. And meet few. I found out my name meant Odin, by a way, in the phase of her, right after first contact, right before meeting her in person-- She said she was studying him, in class at that time, when she saw my Facebook page had Odin, and then when we met she said her Ex-husband was an Odinist, Who hung himself-- her name also means "Noose", along with "tied, captivating, etc.", I found after _focusing_ on a root of my name meaning quite possibly "Hostage", again. I don't see what there is to be a sarcastic ass about unless you want to test my name, which leads back to "The Furious One"- haha.
> 
> Just for context, I am not always studying Norse mythology



Its either a coincidence that these apparently similar aspects of life are arising spontaneously or it could be that your focus and study of these things is creating an inherent bias in your perception to take note of them? Its either a by-product of your own focused thoughts or it is the Universe altering its very structure to transmit meaningless messages to you only. It seems so unlikely to be the latter when the former doesn't not require universe-wide reshaping; that's appealing to me.



> I don't know. Don't know how to say it. It seems many who read what I write DON'T WANT to even understand at all, so why in the fuck do you even respond?



Who is this "many" that you refer to right now? Only Alasdair has responded to you this time, apart from me, and my post was entirely civil. It seems that you also see hidden critics.

I respond because I am interested in the human brain and discussing it. This isn't a place where we are required to just agree and suck each other off...



> Life moves in waves. Vibrations. Resonances. Patterns. Many we wee humans won't understand or see all of right off. But we might witness. This is what I do, and what I try to share, and am blasted for it by fucking idiots.



Again, besides Alasdair, no-one has blasted you recently here, and his post (though I didn't neccesarily think it was all that needed) wasn't even especially hostile. Calling all these invisible critics "fucking idiots" is like a drunk guy trying to punch the fuck out of his own shadow. 

Personally, whilst I do not believe that what is happening has a supernatural catalyst, I am more then willing to discuss it, in a civil and mature tone. I get that it is frustrating when people disbelieve you and it can feel like a personal attack but do remember, you are the only one here calling people fucking idiots for no reason. Don't criticise the input of others if that is the best that _you _have got.

How does life moving in waves explain anything? Don't take that as an attack (which you will as past evidence affirms), but as a genuine question.

ps. I hope you do not think that I am just trying to crush or destroy something important to you; I am only interested in discussing this because- to be honest- I really WANT this stuff to exist. I want the universe to have a semi-accesible hidden nature.


----------



## What 23

I don't know. I mean that with respect.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> Hey man, just because you don't like me doesn't mean you need to attack me every chance you get.


you have over 2300 posts. i have responded directly to, maybe, around 2% of them? i would not characterise that as attacking you every chance i get.

i don't dislike you at all. i don't know you. i do disagree with a lot of what you say and have a difference of opinion regarding some of the points you make but that's not the same as disliking you and it's interesting that's how you feel about it. very interesting.

it's also very interesting that you choose to characterise somebody responding to your observations and, certainly, often disagreeing with them and inviting you to consider an alternative explanation as "_attacking you_".  it hints at some issues which, to me, inform your participation style.


What 23 said:


> You really have no idea...


maybe you really have no idea?


What 23 said:


> ...and its funny how arrogant you are.


you're the one insulting people, swearing at them and telling them they have no idea when they simply *disagree with you*. and i'm the arrogant one? ok.


What 23 said:


> Closed minded...


maybe you're close-minded? i've said it many times here and elsewhere and i'll say it again because you're obviously having trouble hearing it.

you might be right and i might be wrong.
i might be right and you might be wrong.
we might both be wrong.

where is the close-minded, arrogance in that? you're the one who seems to have trouble accepting that there may be another simpler, less mystical explanation for what you're seeing.


What 23 said:


> ...this is merely frustration with your need to respond to everything I post...


again, when you have to exaggerate to this extent, it demonstrates very clearly that your point has no standing.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> ...challenging me to connect something like bouillabaisse and post office, with whatever, without any context, and assuming that just because I detail certain events as resonant that that somehow means I am precluding other resonance(s) from existing-- I am not.


my example was deliberately silly.

my point (for the, what, 15 time?) is that the connections to which you are giving mystical weight, only gain that weight when you're required to ignore the staggering number of mundane incidents and occurrences which have 'no meaning' whatsoever.

it's similar, i believe, to confirmation bias. you buy a new car. it's silver. you drive home. it seems like lots of other people are driving silver cars. how curious! except it's not at all because if you measured it, you'd find that on average you drove past the same number of silver and non-silver cars as you do every single day. you just notice them now because you are in 'silver car' mode.

i believe you are guilty of the same kind of thinking. i'm not attacking you. i'm not criticising you personally. i'm saying that some of the things you says lead me to believe you're incapable of seeing that there might be another, more mundane explanation for what you're seeing.

but you don't see it. because you don't want to...

the irony of your telling others they are blind and that they just don't want to understand is obviously totally lost on you 

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> ...am blasted for it by fucking idiots.


if you think this is a blasting , you really need to get out more.

why am i a fucking idiot? if you only choose to answer one of my questions, answer this one please.

alasdair


----------



## ebola?

What 23:

we allow open criticism of others' views on here; in fact, fruitful discussion depends on it.  Now, while Ali's mocking tone was likely unnecessary, he had a point, and he didn't resort to insulting you as a person.  

ebola


----------



## What 23

While trying to write something other than "I don't know", in my previous post, I was playing Halo 4. 

I hadn't died yet, having 18 kills (I'm not attaching anything to this number right now), and then I decided to stop and try to think of something to say. 

I finally died, while being idle there for a time- trying to say something on a forum in a thread about synchroncity.

A player on my team with the call sign DEAD came into view- was the one there when I died, the word clear to be seen at my death. 






He avenged my death, which was perpetrated by a guy with the call sign DR. DEAD's gamertag is Dead2bAlive. DR's is DR256.

Looking further, I had been idle in the beginning of the match as well, trying to write something. I began to move, to go on to get my streak, just as in my view, DEAD had died- my cross hair was roughly on his death marker and roughly equidistant (in 2 dimensions, as the call signs for team-mates direction-locations show up on screen) between his respawn location and a guy with the callsign GRIM (Name is something-Shadow44- I'll need to find it).






When I stopped, and became idle, to write, DEAD (Dead2bAlive) had just died off in the distance, in front of me.






Anyways, I'm just saying what happened, as I may relay it, as I saw it/see it fall.

I died after having a killstreak of 18, when I began moving with DEAD dead in front of me, started to idle at DEAD dead in front of me, and DEAD was there when I died. I was trying to post about synchroncity. I could try to get more detailed... Such as the guy with my initials (JRT) as his call sign being an actor, in this movement together. But I need some work on organizing experience/thought here.

But this is what I'll say: I think it moves together. I think sometimes I may be an actor in someone else's life. And sometimes people act as special actors in mine. I don't think consciousness is something that is just nothing in the universe- not backed by it. I believe in "God". I like order and reason. Meaning. I'm not sure what to think about free will, or precisely, true control/choice. But I act as if I have it. I don't know. I think it moves together. I wonder if we are "slaves". I wonder if I am used (I hope). If my thoughts (and focus) are "mine" (and who and what am I? Maybe its all "mine"). I have a lot of questions.

Faith. ?

Ah: The main thing I took notice of while in game was my first death, with DEAD coming then as I was trying to think of what to write in this thread, where I ended up writing "I don't know...". Then I reviewed the match.


----------



## Tranced

I've had some weird synchronicities which were just plain odd, and certainly seemed more than just random coincidence, due to way that the chances of them happening were just far too low.

The first thing that comes to mind was that once I'd been on 2c-b and doing ketamine at a friends house. I went back to my flat and was sitting watching the television whilst I waited for a chinese takeaway.

I was suddenly struck by just how weird television seemed. I was watching the news when I had the thought "Fucking hell I feel like I could be starting to go mad, I wouldn't be surprised if the television just suddenly mentioned my name and started communicating with me". 

Next thing you know the news anchor changes the subject and mentioned my fucking name. My full name. They were doing an article about a notorious american serial killer who was being locked away for life.

It freaked me out, and then I had the idea that the next article would probably be weird too.

It was about new evidence claiming that ketamine could cause psychosis. I was on ketamine and felt like I was going mad.

I didn't imagine it either. I had no idea there was a serial killer with my name, or that there was new evidence claiming ketamine caused psychosis, but both articles were trending on the BBC website when I checked the next day.

(Just to say, thankfully the serial killer is on a totally different continent, so I don't have to deal with the awkwardness of sharing the same name)


----------



## alasdairm

halo's a first person shooter. wouldn't you expect to see a disproportionately high number of references to death?

i'm interested in answers to the questions i asked you.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

Possibly, but that's the first time I've seen DEAD that I can remember.


----------



## alasdairm

that you can remember...

why am i a fucking idiot, what 23?

alasdair


----------



## What 23

Here is the player list. The reason I felt comfortable to stop moving was because their team quit- most of them.

Unless you count GRIM as a direct reference to death, it is pretty slim. There was one out of 16 here. Not so common. People try to be creative...

Why are you a fucking idiot? I'm two weeks fighting an infection and my temper is short. And you seem to miss things, such as context- you don't even try to consider it even if my telling isn't perfect. The least you could do is ask respectful questions, instead of just assuming my perception is invalid. Much of what you say is just so far off... It is like you miss anything I've tried to say. Maybe, again, that is my fault for not being a great communicator.

It may take a few to formulate a better answer, but be confident that I've called myself a fucking idiot a lot, and I'm pretty sure we are all idiots at times. Most people don't get my stories or how I feel things connect, probably because they don't have the whole build up and personal experience. It can be frustrating relaying these things to people who don't live similarly. Or people at all. They are just seemingly on another wavelength, and just... Don't get it. 

Idiot may be the wrong word. Again. I have a short temper lately, and your post, even if just "silly", came off the wrong way if you wanted to start anything respectfully.


----------



## What 23

Being totally honest it would be a cop-out to blame my short fuse on the illness, probably. I have no real evidence that my temper is effected by infection. Then again maybe. I don't know.


----------



## kaya_9

A synch that I cannot deny..this is from a different forum I post on



So as I had related last time, I was 'shown' through the meeting with the woman that regressed me that all of what I realized when I am in that heightened state of being I can get into...what I know now has been spiritual emerge-ency...is ALL true. Most amazing experience of my life...well....one of em..lol.

So afterward, realizing that spirit guides were indeed real...I opened up more to carrying on communication-with what I still think of as my Self...but more-an addition.

One Saturday morning, I was laying in bed in between sleep/wakefulness...and carrying on one of these 'conversations'....and no-not hearing voices-more of it just 'appearing' in my mind..and me replying...I know, but stay with me for a sec.............

I had been wanting to know my guide's name...and what came through to me when I quieted my mind was 'Madreigal'...So I said to my guide...'If you are indeed real-and Im not just broadcasting to myself...and that is your name-you'll show me a sign. The sign will be hearing a sound of a hammer banging on wood by 3 pm tomorrow.' Sounds strange-I know, but it had to be something...ha. I completely made it up in that moment. So that was that.

Went a couple hours later to the gym, and I was walking up the stairs outside, when I thought about when I might hear that hammer sound....The INSTANT I thought that...I heard a hammer through the woods...somebody nailing shit together. I whirled around and my heart felt all tingly and my mouth literally dropped....Some people coming up behind had to dodge..lol.

So I stood there for a few minutes. Just listening to it. That, my friends, was one of the BEST moments of my life. There was NO WAY that shit just happened by coincidence. None. Growing in this way in communication with That has been fucking incredible.


----------



## alasdairm

Tranced said:


> ...that the chances of them happening were just far too low.


when you think about the numbers at play, and certain models of the universe, the chances of them happening are actually very high.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> And you seem to miss things, such as context...


did you write that with a straight face? come on.  please tell me the irony on display here is not lost on you?


What 23 said:


> ...ask respectful questions


i do ask respectful questions. i've never called you a name, i've never insulted you. i've never sworn at you. those are all things you do.

again, it's interesting that you choose to characterise simply being asked to consider an alternative as "disrespectful". that they very idea that somebody might have a difference of opinion to you is a mark of _disrespect_? again, i'm the arrogant one?


What 23 said:


> ...instead of just assuming my perception is invalid.


i don't assume, and have never assumed, that your perception is invalid. i've just invited you to consider that there may be another explanation for what you're seeing.


What 23 said:


> Much of what you say is just so far off


much of what you say is just so far off 

alasdair


----------



## kaya_9

*sigh*

Is everything a pissing contest in this thread? -_-


----------



## alasdairm

^ one person's pissing contest is another's discussion...

i tend to agree with ebola?:





ebola? said:


> we allow *open criticism* of others' views on here; in fact, *fruitful discussion depends on it*.  Now, while Ali's mocking tone was likely unnecessary, he had a point, and he didn't resort to insulting you as a person.



i agree that it's hard when simply pointing out an alternate possibility to what 23 is seen as an 'attack'. when a simple difference of opinion is considered 'disrespectful'.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

Such as where I show you that it is not so common, and given the context for "DEAD" to fall in my lap after a kill streak, as I died while trying to figure out something to say about synchronicity, about just how uncommon (have never seen it that I recall) that name is (DEAD), once again you seemingly disregard all evidence I bring to the table. And you may think that you are good at this. Good at trying to show me another way, but whatever it is you are trying to say is lost on me. 

You say that a guy's face being in such pain for 7 years before finding out his "loves"- his serious exes, can spell MASK with initials is statistically very common. I doubt it. And I have yet to be proven otherwise, no matter what you might say about statistics. That I only began noticing numbers when I began noticing number 23 in certain ways (and at the same time, synchronicity), and much later found that Alisha, whose house I was at when my face began to hurt, has a name that can have this sum by a method of calculating that would make the sum of all four names 92, leading the average back to 23, her being the average, where I first saw synchronicity, where my face began to hurt like _hell_, and she also was the first person I met outside my mom to have the maiden name, Finch. The cause of the facial pain was an allergic reaction to milk. Another sum of all four names is 227, which in the context, it wouldn't be a stretch to connect it to my mom- given her birthday is 2/27, but anyways. It is just really very complex. Alisha was the first I asked to marry me, but let her go after she said yes. Then she marries a guy with a last name that also has a sum of 23 (whose name is Kody-- Code-ee). My last communication with her (years after our certain relationship) was in the line of weeks leading up to it my hearing voices tell me, basically screaming at me, "Alisha Keys!", which had at least a double-association for me. Is Alisha the key? Alicia Keys? Then Alisha sends me a message through text, after 9 months no speak (since Halloween when she showed me a picture of herself in her costume...), asking if I have the corporate key- "Do you have the corporate key(s)?? Its real important!!!". Something to that effect. It was accidental, but surely not, IMO. 

I sent a message in 2004 with my intentions for her, after a bad fight (or something) that I knew would lead to a time of not talking. I set it to send about 6 months after that, on 12/21/2004- a nod to the end-date of the Mayan Calendars certain cycle of 12/21/2012. That is about when she called me back leaving a message while I was playing Halo, stoned, not ready or even aware of why she was calling, where she voiced her desire for what I had said- for us to be married. But that didn't happen. I told her we had other things. And within months I was with another... Another that when I first went to see her, I brought a movie for some reason, felt like I had to introduce it to her, about a guy who falls in love with a girl who likes mimes, and who mimes, and he wears a mask through a lot of it- it is part of the theme of illusion in the movie. The girl's name could be added to the relationships to spell this. Why it matters, when I was searching for order in my mess of a life a year after her (Marilyn), with love life as a catalyst, I found this order, while finding orders everywhere else. It aligned. It made sense for how I felt I had to hide, and the location of a mask, the pain in my face.

That relationship with Marilyn ended on exactly let's say 2300 days until 12/21/2012. 

Marilyn had given me a watch on Christmas of 2005. I was born from my mom where 161 days had passed in the year, and 203 days remained. After 161 weeks (units) after this gift of a watch, on 1/23/2009, I met the next girl I fell in love with- who I felt more for in the first day, in attraction, than the others. From that end, only a week later, 203 weeks existed until 12/21/2012. Her last name was Price (from a Welsh word meaning "enthusiasm", although I associated her name with price as we may see it, in a way), and she had a name that could sum to the same as my mothers. On 12/21/2012 I got a check dated for 12/21/2012 for $1221.52, which was the highest amount I've been paid in one week for one week. I was passing through a town called Shoals, Indiana at midnight 12/21, and midnight 12/22, framing that day in a way. A girl named "RockRed" messaged me- was my last communication with a female who was directly interested in me, before this date came to pass (who I messaged with into 12/21, possibly, as I remember being near-or-within Shoals at some point- she messaged me on the road). I researched Shoals, and found that it is known for a rock formation, called a table rock formation, which are a lot more common out West. This one there was the largest East of the Mississippi, and it's called "Jug Rock".











12/21/2012 was thought to some to be the beginning of a new age, that may correspond to The age of Aquarius. But there is dispute on that. A Jug does hold water, though.






Editing...

-I worked on this for about 5 more hours this morning, but I could work on it for 55 or more more. That work was lost. This isn't the end. And what has been written is certainly an incomplete picture.-


----------



## sekio

Both JFK and Abe Lincoln were "president" when they were shot, the word "president" has 9 letters. Explain that.


----------



## What 23

What do you need explained?

(Just to mention, for anyone that may be interested, I plan on adding some more to my post before... But truthfully it is hard to explain, to my satisfaction).


----------



## What 23

kaya_9 said:


> A synch that I cannot deny..this is from a different forum I post on
> 
> 
> 
> So as I had related last time, I was 'shown' through the meeting with the woman that regressed me that all of what I realized when I am in that heightened state of being I can get into...what I know now has been spiritual emerge-ency...is ALL true. Most amazing experience of my life...well....one of em..lol.
> 
> So afterward, realizing that spirit guides were indeed real...I opened up more to carrying on communication-with what I still think of as my Self...but more-an addition.
> 
> One Saturday morning, I was laying in bed in between sleep/wakefulness...and carrying on one of these 'conversations'....and no-not hearing voices-more of it just 'appearing' in my mind..and me replying...I know, but stay with me for a sec.............
> 
> I had been wanting to know my guide's name...and what came through to me when I quieted my mind was 'Madreigal'...So I said to my guide...'If you are indeed real-and Im not just broadcasting to myself...and that is your name-you'll show me a sign. The sign will be hearing a sound of a hammer banging on wood by 3 pm tomorrow.' Sounds strange-I know, but it had to be something...ha. I completely made it up in that moment. So that was that.
> 
> Went a couple hours later to the gym, and I was walking up the stairs outside, when I thought about when I might hear that hammer sound....The INSTANT I thought that...I heard a hammer through the woods...somebody nailing shit together. I whirled around and my heart felt all tingly and my mouth literally dropped....Some people coming up behind had to dodge..lol.
> 
> So I stood there for a few minutes. Just listening to it. That, my friends, was one of the BEST moments of my life. There was NO WAY that shit just happened by coincidence. None. Growing in this way in communication with That has been fucking incredible.




Awesome :D! I enjoyed reading.

There is a group on Facebook that I am somewhat active in, that is really very active, with as of this writing, 5,618 members. It's one of the better forums that I've found for discussion, and sharing of stories of synchroncities. Might check it out, if you're on there (search synchronicity). If you do try to join and aren't approved within a few days, let me know. I've made a few connections there.


----------



## Journyman16

alasdairm said:


> "_give me any number between 1 and 1,000,000 and i'll find a way to relate it to 23 somehow._
> alasdair


I'll bite... :D How about 999983?


----------



## What 23

Those numbers sum to 47, which is another number that people connect with in ways.






http://synchromystic.wikia.com/wiki/47

I have also played around with it. I've played with a lot. But I did spend a good amount of time with this one, challenging myself to find order. "Tried it on for size".


----------



## Journyman16

sekio said:


> Both JFK and Abe Lincoln were "president" when they were shot, the word "president" has 9 letters. Explain that.


That's a bit provocative, considering the head-banging that has been going on in the thread... 

Some of the synchronicity issues to do with things like events and public figures may be contrived. When you begin to look into some of the conspiracies being touted, there seems to be a group behind the scenes who love to play with significant dates or numbers. One example is to look at how many times 9/11 has been significant, but I doubt very much it is synchronous at all, but more likely someone has an occult or other reason for trying to ensure significant things occur on that date.

But I do think there are synchronicities on a personal level, even if at times they do not make much sense to others. There can be a 'feeling' that accompanies such things, a little like what kaya_9 describes above when s/he heard the hammer. 

There can be times when you have a very specific thought and then hear it expressed on the radio, or someone walks by and says it - I am not sure if that's synchronicity or telepathy or something else, but it does happen and when it happens there is a very weird moment or so.

There are many little things that happen and most people cast them aside as unimportant. What they fail to realise is Science only rarely lives on atomic bomb events. What I mean is there are 2 kinds of evidence in Science. One is the huge event - you test for a psychic and met someone who can knock down buildings or lift off the ground and tap on a 747 window - a big thing that breaks the rules so obviously there is clearly no normal explanation.

As said, these tend to be rare, but because of the media, it is what the public expects so the MSM tend to use inflammatory words to describe things. e.g. the recent 'proof' of the Higgs boson - no such thing happened, despite MSM and even journals saying it did. What REALLY happened was they found some evidence of something they hadn't seen before and the PROBLEm is the evidence, from 2 different experiments, suggests if it IS the Higgs it points at, the energy level says BOTH current theories of the Higgs are wrong.

For a Scientist, that is big news. For the MSM and public it's a "yawn" category event.

The 2nd level of evidence is the snowball level (for want of a better term) A little event, and another, and another and then more and more gather until eventually you have so many little events you cannot deny that something is happening that normal explanations cannot deal with. And we have millions of people who have little strange events all the time. Thinking of someone you haven't thought about for yonks and the phone rings and it is them, or you run into them when you go for coffee and they live hundreds of miles away and just stopped off by chance on their way through, or you have a bad feeling about someone and you get home to a call that they died or were in an accident. Knowing who is on the phone is one such or hearing a voice call out on the street and turning, even though it wasn't your name and yes, they WERE calling to you but it's your doppelganger they thought they were calling to. 

Even thinking of something that might happen, that you have zero control over, and it happens can fall into the category of evidence, not because it could not be chance but because there are SO MANY of these events happening to SO MANY people.

If the odds of randomly picking 1 of 4 cards is 25%, it is not unusual to have someone get (say) 45% right... _on one run_ - but what do you say when 10,000 people doing hundreds of runs get an average of 45% accuracy? None of them got 100%, but over all, across thousands of events, they broke the odds in significant fashion.

In Science, that's evidence.

I'm not sure I'd agree that always noticing a specific number (like 11) counts - it depends on how it is noticed. If it is time for example, the human mind is quite capable of tracking time quite accurately when it isn't consciously trying - I spent many years waking 30 seconds before the alarm went off for me to go to work.


----------



## Journyman16

One I don't think has been mentioned (seeing What 23 brought up other numbers) is the 27yo phenomenon - the list of celebrity types who die at 27 is interesting... :D


----------



## Erikmen

kaya_9 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Is everything a pissing contest in this thread? -_-



Aha!


----------



## Erikmen

sekio said:


> Both JFK and Abe Lincoln were "president" when they were shot, the word "president" has 9 letters. Explain that.



They both had a secretary called Linda


----------



## Xorkoth

Journyman16 said:


> That's a bit provocative, considering the head-banging that has been going on in the thread...
> 
> Some of the synchronicity issues to do with things like events and public figures may be contrived. When you begin to look into some of the conspiracies being touted, there seems to be a group behind the scenes who love to play with significant dates or numbers. One example is to look at how many times 9/11 has been significant, but I doubt very much it is synchronous at all, but more likely someone has an occult or other reason for trying to ensure significant things occur on that date.
> 
> But I do think there are synchronicities on a personal level, even if at times they do not make much sense to others. There can be a 'feeling' that accompanies such things, a little like what kaya_9 describes above when s/he heard the hammer.
> 
> There can be times when you have a very specific thought and then hear it expressed on the radio, or someone walks by and says it - I am not sure if that's synchronicity or telepathy or something else, but it does happen and when it happens there is a very weird moment or so.
> 
> There are many little things that happen and most people cast them aside as unimportant. What they fail to realise is Science only rarely lives on atomic bomb events. What I mean is there are 2 kinds of evidence in Science. One is the huge event - you test for a psychic and met someone who can knock down buildings or lift off the ground and tap on a 747 window - a big thing that breaks the rules so obviously there is clearly no normal explanation.
> 
> As said, these tend to be rare, but because of the media, it is what the public expects so the MSM tend to use inflammatory words to describe things. e.g. the recent 'proof' of the Higgs boson - no such thing happened, despite MSM and even journals saying it did. What REALLY happened was they found some evidence of something they hadn't seen before and the PROBLEm is the evidence, from 2 different experiments, suggests if it IS the Higgs it points at, the energy level says BOTH current theories of the Higgs are wrong.
> 
> For a Scientist, that is big news. For the MSM and public it's a "yawn" category event.
> 
> The 2nd level of evidence is the snowball level (for want of a better term) A little event, and another, and another and then more and more gather until eventually you have so many little events you cannot deny that something is happening that normal explanations cannot deal with. And we have millions of people who have little strange events all the time. Thinking of someone you haven't thought about for yonks and the phone rings and it is them, or you run into them when you go for coffee and they live hundreds of miles away and just stopped off by chance on their way through, or you have a bad feeling about someone and you get home to a call that they died or were in an accident. Knowing who is on the phone is one such or hearing a voice call out on the street and turning, even though it wasn't your name and yes, they WERE calling to you but it's your doppelganger they thought they were calling to.
> 
> Even thinking of something that might happen, that you have zero control over, and it happens can fall into the category of evidence, not because it could not be chance but because there are SO MANY of these events happening to SO MANY people.
> 
> If the odds of randomly picking 1 of 4 cards is 25%, it is not unusual to have someone get (say) 45% right... _on one run_ - but what do you say when 10,000 people doing hundreds of runs get an average of 45% accuracy? None of them got 100%, but over all, across thousands of events, they broke the odds in significant fashion.
> 
> In Science, that's evidence.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd agree that always noticing a specific number (like 11) counts - it depends on how it is noticed. If it is time for example, the human mind is quite capable of tracking time quite accurately when it isn't consciously trying - I spent many years waking 30 seconds before the alarm went off for me to go to work.



Good post.   I have had the mental connection with friends/family thing happen many, many times, especially with one friend in particular.  Several times we've both picked up our phones and pressed send and just been there instantly, because one had dialed just before and the other picked up before it made a ringing sound.  We talk maybe twice a month so it's significant to me 

I spent a period of time pre-2012 totally convinced that it was going to be some huge turning point (I think we are at a significant turning point still by the way), and I was noticing the number 11:11 all the time.  But when I was a huge pothead I noticed 4:20 almost every day.  I think it's got a lot less to do with synchronicity than it does with what I was preoccupied with.  As a kid I remember I always used to be able to guess the current time within a minute or two and was usually right.  I believe that I looked at the clock at 11:11 or 4:20 because subconsciously I knew that was going to be the time.  I'd also see 4:18, or 11:10, or whatever, because it would start to bubble up in my consciousness around then.  Humans are amazing pattern-matching machines.  We are also good at seeing patterns where there are none, and at ascribing meaning to things that we invented and believing that meaning to be external to ourselves.  I think the majority of what people might describe as synchronicity is just what they want to see.  However I have also experienced a few events that defy my current understanding of things, but which I cannot deny having experienced.


----------



## alasdairm

Journyman16 said:


> One I don't think has been mentioned (seeing What 23 brought up other numbers) is the 27yo phenomenon - the list of celebrity types who die at 27 is interesting... :D



interesting? again, i'd argue it could not be more more mundane... according to wikipedia (i know, but it's quick and easy): 27 club

that's a list of 50 celebrities who died aged 27. but think about it - that list covers a period of 123 years. that's one every 2 and a half years. but think about how many other celebrities died during that same period who were not 27 - it must be in the tens or even hundreds of thousands.

the following celebrities all died *aged 28*:

tim buckley
shannon hoon
bradley nowell
the big bopper
steve gaines
the rev
jason thirsk
harry womack
john glascock
viktor tsoi

the following celebrities all died *aged 30*:

jim croce
jeff buckley
pete farndon
andy gibb
little willie john
steve clark
chuck willis
johnny burnette
johnny kidd
criss oliva
lynn strait
dave williams

why isn't there a 28 club? a 30 club?

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

Journyman16 said:


> I'll bite... :D How about 999983?


sorry missed this yesterday. here you go:

999983=(((((23*23*23)*(2^3)*(2^3)+(23*23*23*23))-((23*23*23)*(2+3))+(23*((2+3+2+3)*(2+3+2+3)))-((2+3)+(2*3)))))

spooky, eh?

alasdair


----------



## Journyman16

alasdairm said:


> sorry missed this yesterday. here you go:
> 
> 999983=(((((23*23*23)*(2^3)*(2^3)+(23*23*23*23))-((23*23*23)*(2+3))+(23*((2+3+2+3)*(2+3+2+3)))-((2+3)+(2*3)))))
> 
> spooky, eh?
> 
> alasdair


Noice one... smartarse. :D (in the nicest possible way OK?) :D


----------



## alasdairm

q.e.d.



alasdair


----------



## methamaniac

If you like numbers/geometry you may like this.. 
RODIN FRACTAL EIGHT ABHA TORI MATRIX: http://youtu.be/unqKSfZfzho

Ihad someone recently make a pretty good argument that randomness doesn't exist.


----------



## What 23

^It would be interesting to see his case.

I've considered the same, based from that it is one, and separation to begin would be kind of an illusion... A necessary one for experience and consciousness to exist as we know it, but still. It just doesn't seem that it can be any other way-- that it all comes from, and is one. That on some level, it always is. From one, is one, will be one. I think as infinite as things are, they are finite. Like a circle bends back into (or, on to?) itself. Circle, spiral?


----------



## alasdairm

^ what do you think what 23:

999983=(((((23*23*23)*(2^3)*(2^3)+(23*23*23*23))-((23*23*23)*(2+3))+(23*((2+3+2+3)*(2+3+2+3)))-((2+3)+(2*3)))))

spooky, eh? how can that number be so mysteriously linked to '23'?

alasdair


----------



## What 23

On the subject of infinite and finite... I just saw this on my feed.


----------



## What 23

Alasdair, I never really use the words spooky or mysterious. Not to say they aren't things I've felt, of. And I'm not a complete dumbass- I understand math, a little. I really wish you'd drop your snide, or whatever (silly) tone.

Though, perhaps, even so. 23, or 2 and/or 3, works (in certain ways) in part because of its certain simplicity, perhaps. I don't know. Don't know what to say.


----------



## What 23

I do admit I'm not great math, though- not that I'm not potentially great it. Not that I cant be. But anyways... I must apologize for my attitude.

How easily, or how can this number (999983) be connected with 47, or 74, or 83? 51?


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> How easily, or how can this number (999983) be connected with 47, or 74, or 83? 51?


just as easily. that's my point.

alasdair


----------



## sekio

Something relevant I read recently.


> In studying the kinetics of surface-catalysed reactions, the usual procedure is to propose a reaction mechanism based on the Langmuir-Hinshelwood-Hougen-Watson model, derive its corresponding equation, and then fit it to the data at hand. If the fit is good, the researchers then claim that they have hit on the actual mechanism of reaction.
> 
> Spoilsports suggest that this procedure simply represents a curve-fitting exercise, and that before one can claim to have discovered the reaction mechanism, one must reject all other plausable mechanisms. Just finding a mechanism to fit the data is not good enough.
> 
> In addition, with three to eight adjustible parameters that appear in these models, it is not surprising that one can fit the equation to a set of kinetic data. To add weight to their objections, these spoilsports like to quote the statement attributed to the great German mathematician, Friedrich Gauss, which when translated into English goes something like
> 
> "Give me four parameters, and I will draw an elephant for you; with five I will have him raise and lower his trunk and his tail."



Humans are adept at finding patterns and reducing problems to smaller ones; it's thought to be part of why we survived in the wild. People who can't interpret their environment to realize they're being stalked by tigers generally have a lower reproduction rate than people who make the connection and take action. This is also why people have a tendency to find faces in natural forms (wood grain etc)... humans are intrinsically good at matching patterns and interpreting them as things we recognize.

Just because you can fit data to a model doesn't mean that the model is correct. The same goes with finding 23 in things, you may always find 23 but I can equally as easily find 137 or _pi_ or many others. The model doesn't actually prove anything unless you can find some way that 23 is actually special and relevant and isn't an arbitrary constant.


----------



## What 23

For me, I only began to notice synchronicity when I began to notice 23. For me it came naturally. 23 was the first number that I really paid a lot of attention to, certainly.

I still don't think most of you get it, especially with some of these responses. Like your Lincoln one, sekio. You just don't get it. I can try and try to tell it like I see it, but it seems some are just blind...

alasdair, I wasn't asking you to say "just as easily". I was asking for an example.

Some people seem desperate to explain away things. As if they really have a handle. "Oh that's _just_ coincidence!", with no further thought, or implying there should be none. "Humans are pattern recognizing machines"... "Even finding them where there are none". And they tend to believe that it is the part of that that finds patterns "where there are none", that is what is occurring in instances like synchronicity.

---------------

I was messaged one night on POF. A girl liked me it said- wanted to meet. I told her, considering- giving thought to how I said it- not wanting to say "you look like...", I said "You and Moon Bloodgood resemble each other". She didn't know who Moon Bloodgood was. I asked her her birthday, and I found that her moon phase at her birth could fit with mine at my birth- the shape of them- the lit portions, to make a "full" shape. This is rare to find (for me, in asking/discovering). It happened with one of my exes, I think, and also on my 23rd birthday (but not before... and I don't know when after), just to say.

Anyways, she stopped talking to me, falling asleep. I let it go. The next night though she messaged me, excited, saying that a woman at her work was saying how pretty she was, taking a picture of her and sending it to her husband, who then sent a message back saying "She looks like Moon Bloodgood!". 

I became curious about Moon Bloodgood, and found she was born on a full moon, just to say.


----------



## What 23

Indiana 1 is exit/at mile marker 137 on the closest interstate to my home town, 1 leading to it. I've liked that one.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> alasdair, I wasn't asking you to say "just as easily". I was asking for an example.


journeyman already picked a number 'at random' and i demonstrated how it's possible to show a relationship between the two numbers easily.

so it seems (to people 'like you') that it's crazy weird when you're hung up on 23 and you can demonstrate that:

999983=(((((23*23*23)*(2^3)*(2^3)+(23*23*23*23))-((23*23*23)*(2+3))+(23*((2+3+2+3)*(2+3+2+3)))-((2+3)+(2*3)))))

but it's not. at all. because you can do it with just about any number and any other number.

yet again, that you have to ignore (deliberately or otherwise) a lot of very mundane occurrences to shoehorn the 'meaningful' ones into their meaningfulness. but when you don't selectively view these cases, you can see that they are, actually, quite mundane.

my point is that you (plural) don't see it because you don't want to see it.

and you do it while calling everybody else 'blind'.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

He asked you to relate said number to 23. I'm asking you to do the same, with said number (999983), with other numbers. I'm sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## What 23

So, is it shoehorning that I might say my first girlfriend had my birthday (the following year), was named Kristen, and was born on a day that the sun was blocked by the moon?

I hate to resort to this.

Is it confirmation bias... That my first girl neighbor was Christina, when I was little, and first boy neighbor had my name, Jeff, which means "God"? And she was the first to show me her naked, and the first to see me?

That Chris was the first direct sexual experience, him insisting to let him put his mouth around me, also when I was little.

That I have a Christ complex.

That the first time I came I was watching a show called Emmanuelle. That my first time to come in a girl was with Elsa- a name that means Gods Satisfaction, at a church (parked outside), listening to a 23-track album of Nine Inch Nails, track 23 is what I remember (before paying attention to 23), and she ended up marrying a Roman.

That my first friend at college was Chris.

That my mom went into labor with me at church, and I grew up in that church, where the closest I became with someone was with Crystal (and had sexual contact- her being the only one from church).

Yea I'm ignoring stuff. Stuff that isn't first. Stuff that wasn't seemingly in my attention, naturally.
And I guess maybe I'm ignoring my first kiss. That was with Heather... I'm not sure how I'll fit that one. I tackled her in church and planted one on her.

...ignoring all the other girls. For the ones whose names all together have 23 syllables and spell "M.A.S.K." when aligned certainly. Those I was serious, certainly, with. Thought of marrying. Just ignoring stuff in favor of who I loved. Ignoring all the other movies watched with that last one, to complete that- I remember the first movie because I felt compelled to show her, bringing it with me when I met her. It was about a guy who falls in love with a girl who wears masks, and likes people who wear masks, and the guy wears a mask (Vanilla Sky), and finds out he is dreaming in the end. And it does continue.

Just ignoring so much... To fit a pattern. If I am, there is more to it than you can know.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> He asked you to relate said number to 23. I'm asking you to do the same, with said number (999983), with other numbers. I'm sorry if that wasn't clear.


let's use 47:

999983=((47*47*47)*(4+7))-(47*47*47)-(47*(4+7)*(4+7)*(4+7))+(4^7)+((47*47)+(47*47)+(47*47))+(47*((4+7)+(4+7)))-(47*((4-7)+(4-7)))-(7+7-(4-7))

again, the points you can do this with any numbers. it's not special.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

Just to say this: When I've seen numbers and their prime factors, being 2 and 3 a lot, it isn't something I dwell on. I know numbers can be related in ways. I don't think it is quite the same.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i wouldn't expect you to think it's the same because i believe you're guilty of only selecting 'evidence' and 'connections' that confirm your preconceptions, ignoring others.

just $0.02

alasdair


----------



## What 23

Well, in the sense that you related/connected, perhaps (they are the same, more or less).

And on some level, maybe it is all the same. In some way, maybe it is all "mundane". In some way, it is all special.


----------



## Journyman16

Just want to say, while it may be true that connections between various numbers may be easily performed, it's not really relative to synchronicity. It's not whether the largest prime number under 1,000,000 can be attained in such fashion, but the coincidence of (say) 23 occurring in someone's perceptual space. (BTW, 137 is also a very interesting number - aside)

It may be so that What 23 is pattern matching and a logical analysis may show he is missing many other possible coincidences or maybe selectively seeing 23. But just because sometimes we can reduce the importance of such patterns doesn't mean that in any particular case there is NOT synchronicity happening. It's just a different view.

At the very least, What 23 is seeing a set of patterns that, according to the posts, has been occurring for a long time. If it ISN'T synchronicity, one should posit a reason for WHY he is seeing the pattern. Escaping a tiger never really relied on seeing 23's and numbers are hard to put into any survival scenario that may have benefited from pattern matching. 

I can understand maybe seeing faces in patterns like wood might be a hangover survival mechanism - it could have helped to see tigers in the long grass for example. But it ISN'T synchronicity and to propose that mechanism explains What 23's synchronicity experiences needs some kind of connection.

And yet we have numbers hard-coded into the brain.


----------



## alasdairm

Journyman16 said:


> But just because sometimes we can reduce the importance of such patterns doesn't mean that in any particular case there is NOT synchronicity happening. It's just a different view.


i don't believe i've ever said any different.


Journyman16 said:


> If it ISN'T synchronicity, one should posit a reason for WHY he is seeing the pattern.


i'd argue that a lot of the 'patterns' he's seeing aren't patterns - we've been round and round this so i'd just direct you to some of the discussion earlier in the thread for why i believe this to be the case.

further, even if he is seeing patterns, my point of discussion is that maybe they're just that - patterns - and maybe there's nothing more to it than that. what 23' position seems to be that there _has to be_ something more at play.

apparently, because i have a different opinion, i'm a fucking idiot. i'm still not sure why that's the case...

alasdair


----------



## methamaniac

willow said:
			
		

> ^It would be interesting to see his case.
> 
> I've considered the same, based from that it is one, and separation to begin would be kind of an illusion... A necessary one for experience and consciousness to exist as we know it, but still. It just doesn't seem that it can be any other way-- that it all comes from, and is one. That on some level, it always is. From one, is one, will be one. I think as infinite as things are, they are finite. Like a circle bends back into (or, on to?) itself. Circle, spiral?



yeah, its hard to describe/ visualize. 
Infinity is finite in respect to one.
I think about a  mobius strip when trying to visualize infinity. 
The helps to remove beginning/ending/front/back/chirality. 
When thinking about the universe I like to imagine a klein bottle. (Not saying that is its shape)
This helps visualize the increase in dimension with respect to the shape and energy vortex/flow.
You havd to leave perception behind and use  imagination.  Whats crazy is reality may be far more queer than what we can possibly imagine.
The only boundary may be that there are no boundaries.
Consciousness needs the matrix and the matrix needs consciousness.



Journyman16 said:


> One I don't think has been mentioned (seeing What 23 brought up other numbers) is the 27yo phenomenon - the list of celebrity types who die at 27 is interesting... :D



http://www.manbottle.com/original/Interview__The_Devil_and_the_27_Club
(Humorous)


----------



## What 23

alasdairm said:


> i don't believe i've ever said any different.





> i'd argue that a lot of the 'patterns' he's seeing aren't patterns - we've been round and round this so i'd just direct you to some of the discussion earlier in the thread for why i believe this to be the case.



You seem to assume everyone is going to assume your view. Very well most might be more compatible at the least, who might post. I don't know. I'm not sure I'd call them all patterns. Or I don't know how some might connect to others. ...Resonance. Reflection. Repetition. Relativity. I'm feeling another arrrr.



> further, even if he is seeing patterns, my point of discussion is that maybe they're just that - patterns - and maybe there's nothing more to it than that. what 23' position seems to be that there _has to be_ something more at play.



Well, as it has unfolded, it has built upon itself, and it has expanded, certainly. As I have grown, it has. Before I was 22 or so I had no concept of this. But it is not as if it hadn't been there. I think life moves in ways that do involve more than we know. I doubt a bee understands what we do about it. I doubt cows really get why they exist as they do... But there is a reason. And there is a reason a bird fails to digest some seeds. But also why it eats the seeds in the first place. Why the fruit is sweet. There is more to it.



> apparently, because i have a different opinion, i'm a fucking idiot. i'm still not sure what that's the case...
> 
> alasdair



I apologized. I even said I called myself an idiot, and that we are all idiots, at least sometimes. I'm probably an idiot for calling you an idiot, and maybe for other reasons (but the same) at the same time.

I don't know, did I not apologize? Maybe I didn't, for that. So I am sorry I called you a fucking idiot. There are multiple reasons I shouldn't. But I do imagine you are in ways. Haha. I am. I think even enlightened people must have been idiots. Buddha, I think said that we are always making mistakes. That even him saying this was a mistake. But I imagine we aren't in other ways, idiots. And I think we can try not to be idiots.


----------



## What 23

In this standard alphabet, the 23rd letter, W, is the only letter pronounced polysyllabically (with 3 syllables). It can be written by connecting two of either of the previous two letters in the alphabet. UU. uu. Double-U. VV. vv. Double-V. W. w.

From our nearest neighboring star system, Alpha Centauri, this is where about we would be:






The constellation is Cassiopeia.


----------



## swilow

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clustering_illusion



Journyman16 said:


> At the very least, What 23 is seeing a set of patterns that, according to the posts, has been occurring for a long time. If it ISN'T synchronicity, one should posit a reason for WHY he is seeing the pattern.



Perhaps he is inadvertently trying to create a more exciting and meaningful life for himself, and has a bias towards seeking novelty to affirm his expectation. I truly think that is the most likely reason. At least, it has been the reason behind my own synchronicity experiences.



> Escaping a tiger never really relied on seeing 23's and numbers are hard to put into any survival scenario that may have benefited from pattern matching.



Numbers and mathematics are important to life forms who can use them to symbolically 'predict' the future. If I am scanning my environment for any form of threat, which I compare against past experience of the behaviour of said threat, accuracy of summation is not as important as speed of summation. Its no good if I say, "After detailed analysis, I can confirm that that murky shadow behind the tree's is not a sabre toothed tiger"; it is better if I react completely as if the shadow is a tiger. I lose nothing by doing so and gain everything if my prediction is correct.

Humans, as masters of symbolism and language, do this same thing but we have perhaps mistakenly formed the view that numbers and patterns are inherent, and not merely the models we have created to describe a deeper reality. We are scanning our environment, looking for patterns to predict a future event. Because we are utilisers of symbols, it should not shock us that we perceive them when parsing the environment; but because we know that they are simply models, we should be aware that the pattern probably isn't there outside of that model. 

Put it this way; if we used a base 60 counting system, I'm quite sure we would not "see" the number 23 in our environement. 



> And yet we have numbers hard-coded into the brain.



Yes, thats true, but I guess that the symbols shouldn't be mistaken for the real thing. 

Or something


----------



## What 23

An gel






I posted (on Facebook) the image of the girl, below in this picture above- who is Donna, playfully saying "God did it" because of how bad I have it for her. Then I noticed my friend, Stephanie, posted a grammar post that has an angel with a girl. I liked the resonance. And color.

Why the angel resonates/Why this struck me:
I first made contact with this girl after she posted a bulletin on MySpace, about divination cards that she got- angel cards. This-here is the first time I posted an image of her, and allowed friends to see. This is the first post involving angels that I remembered seeing (not to say it hasn't happened- And I had been off of FB for about 3-4 years), and it did come directly after her image, and viewable within the same frame.

Before Donna, in time, I met a girl with the name, Michelle, just previous to her. The next girl I met after Donna was Gabrielle. These two were certainly met- on an intimate level. The girl in the image above, Donna, was the first person to have such a certain energy, and an interest in angels. I considered them only after her, as I did...

Exactly one year after we met, within the day, a movie was released in theaters about Michael the archangel. First movie about angels that I'd seen since City of Angels... or Clarence, years earlier. It resonated, anyways.

On her birthday, May 30th, 1984, there was an annular eclipse. Searching for this date in Google shows a result for a recording of a news broadcast from Shreveport, LA reporting on it. It's mentioned that some of the first reports of the eclipse came out of a community called Sunshine, which is in St. Gabriel.

[video=youtube_share;niTQrfLdVFY]http://youtu.be/niTQrfLdVFY[/video]

The one song she played directly when I was with her, I remember because I had just gotten back to her place from feeding my cat and showering, was "In your eyes", by Peter Gabriel. She is still the longest I've held eye contact with anyone. It was something she wanted to do. Connect.

The first card she pulled using divination, for me, showed many eyes- eyes everywhere, she said, I seem to remember. That I have eyes everywhere. 

Between our names, using only the first for example:

Jeffrey
Donna

Jeffrey has 7 letters. Donna has 5. The letters, that may "stick out", 'ey'- taken from Jeffrey. Using middle names, an 'e' would stick out, or be what would make the names unequal numbers of characters. Last 's'. From these letters- 'eyes'.

This, below is the one single picture that she has posted that has numbers (that I have seen). These are her hands (with 23), pictured from a magazine. Her nails. Rosettes and stripes. Camouflage. Hidden.






22, 23, 24, 23, when summed may come to 92. Average is 23.

A voice once told me she was my wife- that I'm her husband, when she asked me, existentially, who/what I am.
She's the first-only girl I had a vision of her wearing a kind of veil. A mask. Or I understood the custom when I saw her.

Her name could sum to 184 (A=1, Z=26), with my last name, which is 23x8- Same as my mother. After her I went to work at Dominos, and met another Donna, who was the second Donna outside of family that I had met (more detail could associate, I could add). She was the only female driver, at this place. She had my mother's middle name, Faye (meaning Fairy), which was a first for me to meet someone with this name, and at middle, coming directly after ans certainly associated, with Donna, who at least I associated with mother, and she had my sister's birthday- August 9th, also a first by my consciousness, to meet someone with this. I've considered her like a mother, sister, daughter, and lover... Not to say, stranger. I don't know her. But I was taught a lesson in unconditional love.

Raven, was the only other girl to work there at the time that I started. Her birthday is January 22nd... which is the night Donna moved into her place, where I met her that next night (23). Donna ordered Dominos that night of the 22nd.

Domino means Lord, Master. The address that she moved into was 2209 and a half, on a street that means fold, or crease. My name numbered can be 229, using a correspondence of A=1, Z=26, etc, so the address stuck out for this reason. In the building that the Dominos I went to work shortly after meeting there was just one shop with numbers, 413. The sign reads Salon 4:13. Philippeans 4:13 - I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me. 229+184=413.

1/31 was a deadline for us.
1/31 the following year I thought I had a heart attack and went to the hospital. Realized later it was a milk allergy.
The following year I rested on 1/31, to avoid certain potential shock. My first day back to work, 2/1, I took one order, to a Hart family, and then went home, as we were not busy. One year after this, on 1/23, I went to court to keep my license. My lawyer's name was Christopher. 1/31, my last remaining grandma/grandparent died, and two girls with "23"-birthdays contacted me, on Cupid, the night/morning it happened. My grandma had stayed in room 207 (9x23, just to mention) for years, and was buried on 2/03. On 2/03 after the funeral, I thought of calling James- a guy I hadn't talked to for ages, to see if he might sell me weed. I hadn't been high for a while. Wanted to be. I didn't call him. He ended up calling me, seeing if I was driving a taxi like I had talked about at one time. And my best-longest friend Richard called me after a long time, and introduced me to his now wife, Laura (his only other serious relationship, that I know of, was with a Lauren). Richard's middle name is Donald. Donna's middle name is Richele, so I have questioned this, or it has piqued my interest, about their names being so similar, and the "amount" of love I had for her. He recommended the book, "The Magus" to me, telling me it was right up my alley. He had no idea my grandma died, or that I was emotional, but I was glad to hear him.

James moved to Tampa on July 23rd- He told me it was occurring when we were in contact a time after the one previously mentioned. Once again, I had thought of him, after many months. This time, I thought he might ask me for help finding drugs, and when I got home, rolling a joint, he called me. This is very rare- People asking me for help finding drugs. Especially what he wanted- a never occurrence besides this once. Wanted to find heroin.
Donna is in/around Tampa. They both moved to be close to their mother/family.

Donna uploaded the above image (22, 23, 24, 23, nails) with the numbers within 3 days of my friend Richard's father dying, which happened 10/23/2012. The church that I saw Richard in, where the visitation was held, was Sacred Heart, in Jeffersonville, located at 1840 16th street (184 being resonant, but also 16... Although explanation is long, and perhaps not quite an explanation other than maybe I associate 16 with P and P with her, but I honestly didn't jump to associate).

After years of not being on my Facebook account, I got back on. Within the week or so that I got back on, two girls that were my friends got married: Amanda, which means "having to be loved", and Lora, which references the Laurel tree, popular in Apollo legend, Roman/Greek, and Christian symbolism. Since then, I don't know of anyone getting married- this being back in September/October. Possibly a friend named Aimee. Perhaps I just made notice.

I noticed Donna then changed her profile photo to this one above with the numbers, and then the next day changed her profile photo and cover photo to black, and then disabled her account, the following day or so, within the day, on 10/13/14. 

Then I wanted to look for a girl named Amber, because I felt a connection. I wanted to see her moon phase. I had also just met a girl born on a day of a solar eclipse right before Donna, also born on a day of a solar eclipse, disabled her account- only the third girl I had met born on a solar-eclipse day. Amber, who I saw in Amanda's wedding photos, and who I knew though Christina- the first girl I was naked with as a child- my neighbor, and who I found special... Now also disabled her account. Within the week or so that I am back on. I felt at a loss... I searched for her. Wanted to know that day she was born. Regretted not approaching her. In my continuted search, I found a Donna, with Amber's last name- Templeton, was just added as a friend by one of Amber's friends. I forget who. This Donna is Amber's mother.

Amber then signed back on. Reactivated. I checked her profile- It said she became friends with a Laura. And I see the moon was full on the day of Amber's birth.

"Having to be loved", Amanda's name meaning. Cupid shot Apollo, making him fall uncontrollably in love with the nymph Daphne, who he chased. She pleaded with her father for help, and was turned into a Laurel tree. Lora. Aimee.

Amber is fossilized resin. ...Laurel trees are known for being very resinous.

Hard to find a stopping point.

I have found possible resonance with her, with Isis, and Mary, among others. And there are of course other things I have either neglected to say or have chosen to omit. I know people have a hard time comprehending what I'm saying a lot of times, and sometimes my neurotransmitter levels don't favor even my processing of any of this. If I could only find the right combination of words...

My mother taught me writing. I remember first writing the letter 'e', when I was about 3. On my first date out with Donna, we went to a bookstore, and the first book I picked up was one called Letter Perfect- a book about our alphabet's history. Donna had been looking to find her book that she wanted, on the store's computer, and I remember flipping through the pages, settling on 'e', smiling, remembering my experience with the letter. Then I felt her hand on my shoulder. 

She ended up purchasing the book- Transmission (and me, nothing, but later purchased Letter Perfect).


----------



## Journyman16

willow11 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clustering_illusion
> Perhaps he is inadvertently trying to create a more exciting and meaningful life for himself, and has a bias towards seeking novelty to affirm his expectation. I truly think that is the most likely reason. At least, it has been the reason behind my own synchronicity experiences.
> 
> Numbers and mathematics are important to life forms who can use them to symbolically 'predict' the future. If I am scanning my environment for any form of threat, which I compare against past experience of the behaviour of said threat, accuracy of summation is not as important as speed of summation. Its no good if I say, "After detailed analysis, I can confirm that that murky shadow behind the tree's is not a sabre toothed tiger"; it is better if I react completely as if the shadow is a tiger. I lose nothing by doing so and gain everything if my prediction is correct.
> 
> Humans, as masters of symbolism and language, do this same thing but we have perhaps mistakenly formed the view that numbers and patterns are inherent, and not merely the models we have created to describe a deeper reality. We are scanning our environment, looking for patterns to predict a future event. Because we are utilisers of symbols, it should not shock us that we perceive them when parsing the environment; but because we know that they are simply models, we should be aware that the pattern probably isn't there outside of that model.
> 
> Put it this way; if we used a base 60 counting system, I'm quite sure we would not "see" the number 23 in our environement.
> 
> Yes, thats true, but I guess that the symbols shouldn't be mistaken for the real thing.
> Or something


If we used a base 60, 23 might not be meaningful but the figure replacing it could be. Just saying. IF there are numbers significant in our Reality, what we label it or within which system we assign the label would not affect the meaningfulness of a given number. :D

Mostly what you say could be so, but numbers ARE inherent in our Universe. Ask any physicist or Cosmologist. 137 for example has meaning outside the human realm. There's _i_, _pi_, _e_ and others as well as the Fibonacci. We are still trying to figure the quanta measurement for the spacing of Clusters and Walls in the Universe.

And in a reality where nothing seems to be actually real, formulae could be the basis of literally everything we experience - personally I doubt there will ever be a formula for consciousness, but who knows what we might find once we get a grasp of the immateriality of the cosmos?


----------



## ebola?

sekio said:
			
		

> "In studying the kinetics of surface-catalysed reactions, the usual procedure is to propose a reaction mechanism based on the Langmuir-Hinshelwood-Hougen-Watson model, derive its corresponding equation, and then fit it to the data at hand. If the fit is good, the researchers then claim that they have hit on the actual mechanism of reaction.
> 
> Spoilsports suggest that this procedure simply represents a curve-fitting exercise, and that before one can claim to have discovered the reaction mechanism, one must reject all other plausable mechanisms. Just finding a mechanism to fit the data is not good enough.
> 
> In addition, with three to eight adjustible parameters that appear in these models, it is not surprising that one can fit the equation to a set of kinetic data. To add weight to their objections, these spoilsports like to quote the statement attributed to the great German mathematician, Friedrich Gauss, which when translated into English goes something like
> 
> 'Give me four parameters, and I will draw an elephant for you; with five I will have him raise and lower his trunk and his tail.'"
> 
> Humans are adept at finding patterns and reducing problems to smaller ones; it's thought to be part of why we survived in the wild. People who can't interpret their environment to realize they're being stalked by tigers generally have a lower reproduction rate than people who make the connection and take action. This is also why people have a tendency to find faces in natural forms (wood grain etc)... humans are intrinsically good at matching patterns and interpreting them as things we recognize.



Good point.  I also find your chosen example rather telling, as our human predilection to perceive patterns and hastily arrive at conclusions based on these surmised patterns, allowing for the treatment of speculation as truth to enable action to be taken within a reasonable time-frame, rears its head even in context of scientific investigation.  Because there is an arbitrarily extendable number of hypotheses that can fit with any particular data set, one must pay careful attention to basing proposed functional mechanisms in opulent evidence, lest our innate pattern recognition lead us to spurious conclusions.

ebola


----------



## What 23

My dad was kicked out of a study at IU that tested something to do with vision. The guy doing the study said he was cheating.

He was drafted at age 23 for Vietnam. He went to officer training school, and there he broke the then-record for the obstacle-course. They had him run it again for a superior officer, and then again for another officer, each time my father beating his previous score. 

By a psych-exam to see how he might potentially do leading, he was shown to have the highest score then-tested. But he jokes about it, that he answered the questions "like John Wayne would".

Due to his high scores in his training, he was allowed to choose what he wanted to do. He chose artillery- it having perhaps the least casualties for the army. There he became an aeriel observer.

Pattern recognition is in my genes . So is running Satan-courses :D .

A king cobra rose in front of him, eye level or about. He said it was not two feet away. He froze, and it went away. They also had a large constrictor that they began feeding, that would sun on the metal runway... Named Bill, or Bob. He recalls many times aircraft would radio in to tell the ground to get Bob, or Bill off the runway, spotting the snake from the air, and it would take multiple guys to go lift it up to carry it off.

He once was responsible for the death of a holy cow of one of the animistic tribes nearby, because he radioed the wrong coordinates for a target and the cow happened to be there. He had to go through a clearing/atonement ritual to appease the the tribe, which basically was a party, with the tribe happy to have him and a few others who went with him.


----------



## Journyman16

ebola? said:


> Good point.  I also find your chosen example rather telling, as our human predilection to perceive patterns and hastily arrive at conclusions based on these surmised patterns, allowing for the treatment of speculation as truth to enable action to be taken within a reasonable time-frame, rears its head even in context of scientific investigation.  Because there is an arbitrarily extendable number of hypotheses that can fit with any particular data set, one must pay careful attention to basing proposed functional mechanisms in opulent evidence, lest our innate pattern recognition lead us to spurious conclusions.
> 
> ebola


Well. first he doesn't give the source but it turns out there is only one other site where that quote comes from. I have no idea who Octave Levenspiel is but he is self-described as the Dr Suess of Chemical Engineering, so maybe he writes children's rhymes?

One must apparently "pay careful attention" to whom one quotes. :D

Here's the thing. There is bugger all evidence that humans have evolved in the past 250,000 years. That figure may be disputable but you will need to take on the establishment - I could help but, frankly, those who might ask already haqve doubts. :D


> "In studying the kinetics of surface-catalysed reactions, the usual procedure is to propose a reaction mechanism based on the Langmuir-Hinshelwood-Hougen-Watson model, derive its corresponding equation, and then fit it to the data at hand. If the fit is good, the researchers then claim that they have hit on the actual mechanism of reaction.
> 
> Spoilsports suggest that this procedure simply represents a curve-fitting exercise, and that before one can claim to have discovered the reaction mechanism, one must reject all other plausable mechanisms. Just finding a mechanism to fit the data is not good enough.
> 
> 
> In addition, with three to eight adjustible parameters that appear in these models, it is not surprising that one can fit the equation to a set of kinetic data. To add weight to their objections, these spoilsports like to quote the statement attributed to the great German mathematician, Friedrich Gauss, which when translated into English goes something like
> 
> 
> 'Give me four parameters, and I will draw an elephant for you; with five I will have him raise and lower his trunk and his tail.'"
> 
> 
> Humans are adept at finding patterns and reducing problems to smaller ones; it's thought to be part of why we survived in the wild. People who can't interpret their environment to realize they're being stalked by tigers generally have a lower reproduction rate than people who make the connection and take action. This is also why people have a tendency to find faces in natural forms (wood grain etc)... humans are intrinsically good at matching patterns and interpreting them as things we recognize.


NONE of this actually says anything. Or maybe yes it does... it tells us the models don't have any relevance, but the rest is semantically meaning-free.

What are "the kinetics of surface-catalysed reactions"? WTF do Langmuir-Hinshelwood-Hougen-Watson rate equations have to do with this? Considering the search for meaning gives this... "The transalkylation of methylamines over a commercial amorphous silica-alumina catalyst was investigated. Intrinsic kinetic experiments have been performed in an integral plug flow reactor at temperatures ranging from 623 to 683K and pressures ranging from 0.2 to 2MPa."

The thing about "humans finding patterns and reducing problems to smaller ones" isn't actually valid because it misses the end point. Humans find information and investigate and reduce it to tiny bits of data and THEN, if they are allowed, put it back together. 

Unfortunately in our world, the politicians have got control of the investigators and the whole "putting it back together" is gone. Now it is all about how we can support the fuckwits who just want our toil, our sweat, our resources and our cash.

And there is STILL no connection between seeing numeric patterns and survival. None. Any attempt to engage the higher levels of intellect in numeric pattern matching WILL get you killed by the tiger. :D Nature is like that - stop to see 7's, 9's or 23's and them there 8 claws on the front paws WILL shred you. :D

Anyone? Please tell me how seeing 11's, 23's, 137's or even 9's might hel your ancestors to beat off the predators?

Seriously - I want to know because the synchronicity thing is being attached to survival patterns. I'd be fascinated to engage in such a conversation. And I am NOT a number pattern person... :D


----------



## What 23

So _THAT's_ what happened. :D


----------



## swilow

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And there is STILL no connection between seeing numeric patterns and survival.



I think the point is that there _is_ a connection between seeing patterns and survival, and numeric patterns are just another type of pattern. I don't think that the 'software' guiding this pattern-recognition discriminates; its makes less sense for the brain to try and determine what sort of data patterning to recognise and what not too, so it just analyses and sequences many patterns at once, even throwing up false information the way the optical blind-spot or hearing musical tones and loops in white noise or in the shower . Stare at a white wall and the brain will eventually try and create some sort of context for it and create some movement of shadowing and the like, creating 'coherence' out of nothingness. Inncorrect but harmless pattern recognition happens across the senses of vision and hearing and in the realm of thought.

I agree that there is specifically no real use for numerical pattern recognition in the context of immediate possible violent death, but there is a lot more for lifeforms to think about then that, and much benefit to be derived from seeing and working with patterns of time (day/night cycle), the moon cycle, seasonal change, seasonal movement of animals. I think its a byproduct of thinking and memory, and the way the human brain is structured. Learning is an integral and essential part of us, and pattern recognition is another type of learning on-the-fly.


----------



## Journyman16

Well... I may not agree with what you say but I will defend your right to have such opinions... :D

If they are going to slag you, they might need to bring bigger guns than just a semantically void heap of frogshit. :D


----------



## ebola?

Journey said:
			
		

> Well. first he doesn't give the source but it turns out there is only one other site where that quote comes from. I have no idea who Octave Levenspiel is but he is self-described as the Dr Suess of Chemical Engineering, so maybe he writes children's rhymes?
> 
> One must apparently "pay careful attention" to whom one quotes.



Er...it's a pretty entertaining blog about novelty chemistry (that's still grounded rigorously in fact)...I think this gives sufficient license to quip philosophically occasionally, no?

ebola


----------



## What 23




----------



## alasdairm

^ what is the significance of that, to you?

alasdair


----------



## swilow

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Well... I may not agree with what you say but I will defend your right to have such opinions...



I don't think anyone if trying to stifle his right to an opinion. (whether that is what you saying or not I don't know). However, using that apparent right to stifle others from disagreeing with the conclusions you are drawing is a problem. 

Anyway, not much here seems to be about synchronicity as much as what23's unique pattern seeking mind.


----------



## What 23

@alasdair- I was looking at a digital 23, and noticed it could look like a digital 4, if it was looked at on it's right side-- the space between them (numerals 2 and 3). I looked pretty hard at others, to see if I could see numbers between combinations of them-- to see if I could fit another between the space between two, and found none. At least if they come before-after each other, I couldn't find any. I looked at them on the left side, and upside down, and couldn't find any more, other than "4" between 2 and 3.

Between 6 and 7 the 1 could fit, (or a backwards 7) but it's not what I see when I look at it, that way (looking at the numbers different ways). Still. I wasn't thinking about that as exclusionary. 1 definitely fits in that space.






Pardon the rough drafts. I want to get a good illustrator/design program.


----------



## ForEverAfter

The Arabic numerals for two (2) and three (3) are arbitrary, though, aren't they?
(It is best to think of numerals as values, rather than symbols.)

The Roman numerals for two and three are II and III.
And the Roman numerals for four and twenty-three are IV and XXIII.

Unless you can show the same relationship for all numeric systems, what you're saying is meaningless... and there's a lot of numeric systems.
What about Greek numerals or Babylonian numerals? Mayan numerals? Chinese numerals? Egyptian numerals?

You're not proposing mathematical patterns.
You're dealing with numerological symbols.


----------



## What 23

It is the most common number system, one could argue. Its used everywhere. Its simple. I imagine more people know it than any other.

These are just one form of it, though, of course. Numbers can be written differently.


----------



## What 23

1+2+3+4+6+7=23
Nothing else fits this way, that I see.






The heart has four chambers.


----------



## ForEverAfter

They don't fit.

The 234 pattern "works", somewhat, even though it's completely arbitrary.

The 167 pattern doesn't work at all...
You said you were looking at digital numbers and you saw a 4 in the gap between 2 and 3.
But there is no 1 in the gap between 6 and 7. There is, however, a 1 in the gap between 63. 
But that doesn't fulfill your agenda.

1+2+3+3+4+6=19



> Nothing else fits this way.



See above.


----------



## What 23

I had originally just gone with the 2 and 3, with 4. Then when alasdair questioned, I decided to explore and take another step and decide that even if I didn't see it, I'd play if it fits. 1 fit in the 6 and the 7. Nothing else worked, if the certain numbers stayed the same, as in 6 remained next to 7 to base, and 2 next to 3, in their order. Fulfilling this rule of the numbers being together already, to allow placement, certainly, only 234 works. But 67 may be the next step.

63, Interesting... But this would require another look, and also, if I keep 2 and 3-- If I began there, as I did, I may not have a 3 to work with, unless I go by a different way. I was wanting to observe how it goes together, only allowed to use a numeral once. It certainly keeps it easier to justify/keeps it simple... Not to say there aren't more ways of seeing things. I don't know.

63, though, interesting.


----------



## kaya_9

What 23 said:


> Awesome :D! I enjoyed reading.
> 
> There is a group on Facebook that I am somewhat active in, that is really very active, with as of this writing, 5,618 members. It's one of the better forums that I've found for discussion, and sharing of stories of synchroncities. Might check it out, if you're on there (search synchroncity). If you do try to join and aren't approved within a few days, let me know. I've made a few connections there.



Thanks for reading...Love to see that, but deleted my acct many years ago...Any friend I find important to talk to or vice versa..I do by the phone..send pics, etc


About synchs in general, I think a great deal depends on perception and world views...If you have a strictly Science-only type world view, then you will probably discount many, if not all, synch experiences. 

I went through that phase, and then I had massive experiences-no ingestion of acid at the time, etc- that taught me otherwise.


----------



## alasdairm

ForEverAfter said:


> They don't fit.
> 
> The 234 pattern "works", somewhat, even though it's completely arbitrary.
> 
> The 167 pattern doesn't work at all...
> You said you were looking at digital numbers and you saw a 4 in the gap between 2 and 3.
> But there is no 1 in the gap between 6 and 7. There is, however, a 1 in the gap between 63.
> But that doesn't fulfill your agenda.
> 
> 1+2+3+3+4+6=19
> 
> 
> 
> See above.


what 23, i quote this only so you can see that i'm not the sole critic. foreverafter seems as unconvinced by me of your contrived examples.

why did you use that specific typeface, by the way - it's a style of digit that hasn't been commonly used for, what, 30 or 40 years? nobody writes numbers like that any more... i guess if you had used a more contemporary typeface, your example would not have worked.

interesting...

alasdair


----------



## What 23

I know you aren't my only critic, and I've been very open about this one. I could argue it... I still see these kinds of numbers all of the time, on digital readouts and things. I don't see it as uncommon. Then there is the simplicity of it... Though that can be argued in that certainly in writing it by hand it is more simple to just write the symbol like we do, in a flow.

I was looking at this picture, to begin.






Where this was the warmest it had been that day, and I posted it on my Facebook, having just got it and joined a synchronicity group. I was borrowing my dad's car and enjoying the oranges- it was the first day, and this was the furthest away I had to go for work that day, where it read the warmest. I like I said posted, well, the image to the left, first, and then realized the image to the right had just been posted, with matching/similar oranges.

Anyways, that's what's going on with the image. And I was looking at the 23 here, which is at the edge, and the sun, which is also at the furthest edge. The 23 looked like a 4, and I has never seen that.

23 and 4 has related to me before.

And as I posted above, in the normal type, on its side, 23 to me can look like a heart. Not that it has to, but I see it. 4 chambers to a heart. 






Anyways, I like it. Not sure how the regular type 4 fits there, though. Ha.

This is something that interests me, anyways--something I'll probably continue to examine. I'll probably try to stick to what is common.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> Though that can be argued in that certainly in writing it by hand it is more simple to just write the symbol like we do, in a flow.


who writes a 4 like this by hand:






 ?

absolutely nobody. that 4 only appeared with 7-element lcd number displays and it's already an anachronism.


What 23 said:


> Anyways, I like it. Not sure how the regular type 4 fits there, though. Ha.


it's cool. it's totally cool that you like it. i'm sure i find things aethetically pleasing that you would not. and thats' cool too.

but to suggest there's some deeper meaning because that version of the 4 fits into the 2 and the 3 like that? that's my point. maybe there is something spiritual and mystical and magical to it. but maybe there's not.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

I could argue.

If we are to be able to create all numbers, these 7 segments are efficient. Even if perhaps one considers them antique, or not belonging in some way, I imagine many people who deal daily in numbers look at simple calculators, or this kind.

Wow--I Just saw a car on its right side, on the interstate.


----------



## swilow

As Foreverafter has pointed out, the actual symbolic representation of numbers is basically arbitrary. I can understand that seeing a repetition of an actual numerical concept as having some significance, but I think seeing significance in the actual symbols used, outside of their significance in encoding information, is a HUGE stretch.

I recall a thread here years ago of a dude seeing significance in the infinity symbol appearing to look like the number '8'. That, like your analysis of the figures of 2 & 3, is mistaking subjectivity for objectivity, IMO.


----------



## What 23

No offense, but I think that your claiming a higher objectivity here- believing, is not very objective. On a level, perhaps, it may seem that way, but you can't be sure.

You will find I've been open to discussion today, for this, because even I am scrutinizing this. I'll be looking still as I said through various ways of writing/display to see if anything else fits. I've done this before, in ways- it is fun. Its stimulating. 

What I know is that it can work. And in their natural order, no others do. But I haven't explored very far, into the other ways of writing...

I don't jump to call things "arbitrary", especially most commonly used things.

And, some fish developed sideways-- Flatfish.






An 8 isn't much different than the symbol for infinity... 
From an 8, digitally, all numerals can be created.

To man, of course man's inventions may seem "unnatural".


----------



## ForEverAfter

I don't really see how you can argue that (Arabic) numerological symbols aren't essentially arbitrary, in terms of their relationship to value / magnitude... especially given the various different numerological systems, that I've already mentioned, throughout the world... There's nothing wrong with having a bit of fun finding patterns in alphabetical or numerological systems, but that doesn't mean there's any significance to them.



> What I know is that it can work. And in their natural order, none others do.



Are you saying that there aren't three other consecutive numbers in the Arabic numerological system that, when represented with on a 7-point digital LCD, and when the first two are arranged side by side, in ascending order, form a negative space resembling the third one?

That may be true, but I'm not sure why you think that is remotely significant.

There are only eight possibilities, after all, and that is a VERY specific pattern you're looking for.

(012. 123. 234. 345. 456. 567. 678. 789.)



> From an 8, digitally, all numerals can be created.



What you're saying, here, is - what - that all numbers that can be represented on a 7-point digital LCD can be represented on a 7-point digital LCD?

Forgive me for saying this, but that seems rather obvious.

...

I hesitate to ask, but what does the flatfish have to do with the... uh... "price of fish" (so to speak)?


----------



## What 23

I don't know about price of fish. But a 4 in this font reminds me of a fish. 

With that- my showing it, was basically that the same things can develop oddly. The fish is still a fish. And the guy who saw the 8 as infinite may not have been "wrong".


----------



## ForEverAfter

What kind of fish does it remind you of?
Do you think different species of fish can be arranged to form a significant pattern?


----------



## What 23

But not exclusively... 

I don't know. How?


----------



## ForEverAfter

Mother fucking Escher, yo!


----------



## What 23

I guess for "price of fish" my mind may go to the date of 12/21/12, when I was paid 1221.52--The highest sum I've been paid at once in a week or that I can remember at once, and midnight 12/21/12 and midnight 12/22/12- at both times I was driving through a town called Shoals--Shoal which means "school of fish". 

I had received a message from a girl named "RockRed" with two numbers, possibly "85", around/in this town. I remember messaging her/reading her message- pertaining to scent, in this town.

My passing through on this day, and my paycheck having numbers of the day--This being the only time it had happened, highest, etc, prompted more interest. Investigation. So I researched Shoals. It is home to the largest geological formation of its kind East of the Mississippi-- a table-rock formation probably formed by water (guessing), called "Jug Rock", bringing an association with water. 

The age that the next age is associated with--it's beginning disputed, is Aquarius (water).

Price, every time I hear that I think about Donna. And to me she related with this date of 12/21/12, certainly... She also cried a lot once, and I held her as she did, not knowing what else to do. Though I know her last name means "enthusiasm", and Donna, like her father's name, Donald, is not of the same meaning--Donna meaning "lady". Sometimes Donna reminds me of Dawn. Her hair is like the often color, naturally. I'm also sure she cried the most of anyone I've held. Dawning of the age of Aquarius.

She also liked (likes) the number 44.

_I may continue this in another post... 
Gabriel... Michael..._


----------



## What 23

Ah--Images hinting at like those came to mind. I didn't know how you meant though, or how to say, or quantify.


----------



## swilow

So this is just the random and disjointed musings thread then? Ok, I can dig that...


----------



## What 23

I don't see it as disjointed, or random.

A friend posted about a picture of a dress that people are giving very different responses as to its coloring, to. You may be aware of it.

http://wtnh.com/2015/02/26/dresss-color-draws-debate-on-social-media/











It made me think of synchronicity In that people either see or don't see something. It can be there staring them in the face and they won't see it. Not to say it is always like this... All ways. 

The thought came to mind, anyway.

I commented that I saw black and blue.

I saw one person, Ashley Sink, commented that she saw grey and blue, and I 'liked' this comment, then looked at her profile, and my eye was caught by this--Her first displayed image and cover photo:






That I clicked on her, a stranger, I am interested in the first place. 

She has posted two Bible verses toward the top, along with some images of her, which I could analyze but it would be messy.

The first two verses she has posted toward the top have verses 23. There are no other verses on her page, at least without expanding her profile (there _are_ two more that I can see if I do, Psalm 62:8 and Joshua 1:9)











Then I notice sometime around this, perhaps just after, someone has posted about this dress in the Synchronicity group that I belong to.


----------



## ForEverAfter

Given the instant accessibility and vastness of the internet, you're bound to find all sorts of things that fit your definition of "synchronicity"... aren't you?


----------



## swilow

Gold and white.

Apparently its blue and black. Weird.


----------



## ForEverAfter

The dress is actually blue and black, but - in the photograph - it's blue and brown due to a back-light effect..

This is weird, though?
Did you seriously see gold and white?


----------



## What 23

I don't know whether to go back through all my threads that I mention "synchronicity" in and correct the mass of those misspelled, or call myself Odin  and say that that's the 'i' I sacrificed. Ha-ha. I saved in my phone's dictionary a misspelling of the word, as "synchroncity". 

ForEverAfter- Yes. Minutes after your post, my phone vibrated with an alert. A girl named 'Kristin Johnson' commented on the dress story. Within minutes before or after--I kind of forget right now, the girl with the angel and Bible verses I mentioned, Ashley Sink, I noticed had just become friends with a 'Lisa Christman Shireman'. Lisa, from Elizabeth, means "God's satisfaction". Christman, that's the first I've registered hearing that variant. Shireman may be Sheriff.






'Jonathan Irby' also posted about the dress-- The guy from the synchronicity group. I wondered about this name. It's my brother's, Jonathan.. I planned to look into it. 

I was watching Vikings, and the guy had captured a priest, and at the end of the episode playing, his tribesmen killed a Sheriff, and his people.

Jonathan is "God has given". Irby is a habitational name for Irish people.


----------



## What 23

The name, Sink

A couple of posts ago I mentioned water. 

Gabriel, the archangel, is associated with water.

Gabriel is associated with a trumpet.

Sink means "trumpet".

Ashley

"Ash-tree clearing"


----------



## What 23

I added one friend today. First in awhile. He sent me a message-- Andy Asay.

Tonight I saw he added some people. It showed two.











I think I need to check out that other(s) that it says he became friends with..

I had a dream of Donna, who Michelle was before and Gabriel was after, and who I met after she sent out a message about angels. I was unaware. This was the last dream before we certainly ended. She says "Nick" at the very end.

The next Andy became friends with (just before me in order, and just Nikki and Angela after) is Caitlin Johnson. Born 4/4/1994 (Nikki 4/20/1986, Angela's is not shown). Her newest friend is Nikko Suave.


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm trying to see what synchronicity you see in the above example but I am not seeing it at all.

Dude beware getting too deep into this... you're going to end up with newspaper clippings and printouts hanging on every square inch of wall space, obsessed with finding "the patterns".  Or maybe you won't, but I'm just saying this out of genuine concern. 

I have experienced synchronicity but sometimes (most of the time) it's just coincidence... IMO you're really, really reaching here in most of what I've seen you post as evidence.  You can see patterns in everything but it's just because different concepts we have built in our minds/culture overlap.  Some names are similar to each other, and numbers are used for almost everything and we only have 10 digits.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> An 8 isn't much different than the symbol for infinity...


oh god 

from: Does anyone find this strange?


alasdairm said:


> ambiguity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alasdairm you make a good point... but i ask you is that not good enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> not good enough in what sense? i see a fairly mundane coincidence. you see something more. neither of those is really that noteworthy (to me).
> 
> 
> ambiguity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it rare that we come across coincidences that are spot on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> perhaps there's a lesson there.
> 
> 
> ambiguity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw... the infinity symbol doesnt look _like_ the number eight, they actually àre identical in terms of looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> identical? that depends entirely on which infinity symbol you choose to look at and which number 8. for example these two are far from identical:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whereas these two are more similar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambiguity said:
> 
> 
> 
> And If all I have is a hammer... than all I have is a god damn hammer dude. There aint shit I can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> perhaps you're not familiar with the saying i used. "_if all you have is a hammer, everything starts to look like a nail_" is a proverb which means that if you are focused on a single issue, then there's a confirmation bias that the issue in question is related to everything.
> 
> you're focused on 'strange' coincidences and so i'm suggesting that you're going to see them in places where others don't.
> 
> 
> ambiguity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats like saying if all I have is eyes than all I can do is see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes. and no.
Click to expand...



alasdair


----------



## What 23

I Googled "2367" earlier this morning, perhaps last night. I was curious about the numbers I used, yesterday, that began a conversation about them. The first search result led me to something about Star Trek-- About Spock talking to Kirk about Khan and his people:

-This year marks the passage of the hundred years after which, as Spock said to Kirk, it would be interesting to return to Ceti Alpha V "and learn what crop had sprung from the seed you had planted". (TOS: "Space Seed")-

http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/2367

Instead of 100 years, they see them 15 years later.

Spock dies in The Wrath of Khan. 

Leonard Nimoy died today, I just read.

The number 23 is important in the Star Trek universe, and also, the Into Darkness movie, regarding Khan, and the genetically enhanced-- the number is repeated around them (DNA 23 chromosome pairs, why not).

He died of chronic obstructive pulmonary disease. I've had a bad lung and sinus infection, or something. Can't clear my lungs. But I'm alive.






My mom's birthday is today, 2/27. She is now 67.

"A life is like a garden. Perfect moments can be had, but not preserved, except in memory.  LLAP"
-Leonard Nimoy's last tweet

Going to watch TOS: "Space Seed", tonight, after work.


----------



## Xorkoth

Are you suggesting that is meaningful because the numbers 2 and 27 and 67 can be made from your drawing?

Can you explain what you're trying to show with your post?  Is it supposed to be significant that spock dies in the movie and the actor died today?  Because everyone dies...

Numerology is pseudoscience at best because it's entirely dependent on arbitrary systems of numbers, especially when you try to derive meaning from the shapes of digits, because we could have come up with anything for how our digits look.  And for example the date 2/27... it only has the numbers 2 or 27 in it because we arbitrarily use a calendar with 12 months that are divided into between 28 and 31 days each.  2/27 is the 58th day of the year.  There is no true mathematical correlation between your drawing, the date 2/27, and the number 67.

I am honestly curious what conclusions you are drawing in your recent posts.  I get some of why you were seeing connections in some of your earlier posts in this thread but these newer posts seem like a smattering of unconnected statements to me.


----------



## swilow

^Reporpoised earlier statement. I don't get it also....



willow11 said:


> So this is just the smattering of unconnected statements thread then? Ok, I can dig that...





ForEverAfter said:


> The dress is actually blue and black, but - in the photograph - it's blue and brown due to a back-light effect..
> 
> This is weird, though?
> Did you seriously see gold and white?



Yeah, I know that it is blue but I have seen it as almost blue/white and I cannot unsee it.  It looks black/blue out of the corner of my eye or when I angle my laptop screen.


----------



## What 23

I don't know. I was being thorough, but perhaps I should have left out "2/27", there, because it is more complex now than I intended.


----------



## Xorkoth

What about the rest of it?  I don't know what any of it is supposed to mean...  I'm just interested in, like, "I said <statement>, what I was trying to show was <correlation>"


----------



## swilow

What 23 said:


> I don't know. I was being thorough, but perhaps I should have left out "2/27", there, because it is more complex now than I intended.



Is it telling that you agree that your own editing really does contribute to the phenomenon we are discussing?


----------



## kaya_9

I've read quite a bit about, and experienced, some synchs that are pretty heavy..This has been something I have found true..sometimes living in complete synch for huge amounts of time...Perception is what it's all about imo..this is phrased esp well

_The more we are open for synchronicities to happen, the more they happen, for synchronicities, just like symbols in a dream, are not separate from the dreamer, which in this case is us. To the extent we recognize the dreamlike nature of our waking universe is the degree to which our life is experienced as synchronistic. Once we become lucid in our waking dream and recognize that we live in a synchronistic universe by our very nature, the universe has no choice but to shape-shift and reflect back our realization by materializing itself synchronistically.-Paul Levy

_A very interesting person btw_.

* My experiences were never related to numbers btw...always always about happenings in the *exact moment* you connect what is happening with a a reality larger than yourself._


----------



## methamaniac

willow11 said:


> Gold and white.
> 
> Apparently its blue and black. Weird.



gold and white (too)....
color doesn't exist apart what your mind wants it to be.
Wow "Color" Brain Games: http://youtu.be/Df1T3J6dgeU
In Living Color   Brain Games   National Geograph…: http://youtu.be/GMpWC7tkf-A


----------



## What 23

willow-- Do you mean that my writing some but not others? Like if I were to write 227 I should also write the temperature in F and C? And my mom's parents names and their birthdays and her brothers, and cousins? And tons of other possible numbers, etc?

I know sometimes my own telling is where the problem is. I try to be simple, but sometimes things escape my filters. 2/27, 227, has still been a number that I've played with, and have a certain affinity for. Perhaps I forget that you aren't in my head, or at least there is a separation between what's in my head, and what you're seeing. When I was born I'd go to live in a house in 908 Vine. 908 is 227x4. When I would make contact later in life seeing this number as something possibly connected to importance, it would be through 4 serious relationships. Then I'd see it as my mom's birthday, right around the same time. Yea, 2/27 is just a number on a calendar, but I'm not sure it is an accident, or if thats all it is. Many people celebrate pi day-- Even math people-- not to say they ascribe some belief with it in a higher power/order to it. Speaking of pi, with one step 22/7 is an approximation of pi. And just as those girls may ping back, _somehow_ with my association with my mother, the one I went craziest over- who inspired me, and where my synchronicity or conscious experience of it rather began (and seeing 23), she had my mom's maiden name-- the only one I knew outside if family. And there is more to it.

So anyways, I know I'm not explaining everything. But 227 has played, and I've played with it, and perhaps sometimes I forget that you aren't angels that know what's going on already, perhaps.

As for the associations, and choosing some numbers but not others, I choose what I notice. Perhaps in my stating of 2/27, I am stating it in question. "How does this relate, God?". I don't have much association or notice with 10/24--my father's birthday. Maybe 24 is in competition with 23 or something. Ha  (kidding). I mean I do notice it. 23+24=45-- the number of all numerals summed. Along with other things... Maybe it is just too high a number. Too many places. Things are divided too much to see.

6/11, my birthday, I don't usually focus on the numbers 611 or anything, but what/who is around me, where I was or went or am, how far I am from A and B, etc. But associations I remember/know are that "Torah" in Gematria sums to 611. And combining the first 2 of the 10 commandments, those two given by God, with Moses's 611 gives 613:

"The tradition that 613 commandments (Hebrew: תרי"ג מצוות‎: taryag mitzvot, "613 mitzvot") is the number of mitzvot in the Torah, began in the 3rd century CE, when Rabbi Simlai mentioned it in a sermon that is recorded in Talmud Makkot 23b."

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/613_commandments

Sometimes I consider that when I was born 161 days had passed in the year, and 911 9/11... I've played with numbers. Looked at. Related. You may not understand. It may you or/and me, preventing this. What I go into may require, at least at times, for people to see relation in 611 and 911, for some example (or 23, 123, 203, 223...) other than basic mathematical difference of 300, or sum of 1522, not that these things (and/or others) can't somehow be used. For one to use a kind of intuition/feeling. 

While 8 and an infinite symbol might be different somehow, an infinite symbol, dealing with "numbers", surely has a lot more in common (both figure eights for instance) with an 8 than it does others (which, is also, wrong, being that it is infinite ). It seems many people just want to tear it down. They take a hammer to things (what I've been accused of hammer-nailing it frequently) and smash them, and because they can't put it back together, they say it doesn't work. I say that common threads matter. Common threads like Alisha Keys being yelled at me for weeks by a spirit/voice before my ex Alisha who I hadn't talked to in nearly a year messages me asking if I know where her keys are, and etc. It is, at times, almost like an illusion/mirage, though. That connection. It is as if I need to doubt. And to challenge.






But, looking at this, I'm going to try to relate. That's all I'm doing. Using creativity. It may or may not go further. 

2, this begins with 2, then at the end is 7. 
I just made 2 2 7 in that sentence, but I was just trying to say how 2 and 7 frame it. And then 2 are left over in the center (3 and 6). But more, there are 2 numbers, that I put in the others... 1 and 4. And maybe it could be read some way entirely different than I have thought of. Maybe it wasn't an accident that I wrote in 2/27. Maybe I gotta think like an alien.

Maybe it is how it looks. The way the 4 and 1 go together in this, in the same direction, 2 goes "to" 7. Maybe 7 "to" 2. Not to intend to neglect 36, 41, 14, or 64, or 46...

I heard a bird singing yesterday, 2/27. Songbird. First I remember this year. They do this to find mates. My mom was born as a Finch. Not to say it happens every year..

The Wrath of Khan, where Spock dies, was released 7 days before I was born. Heh. Uh. If you look at the design(2367), it can be 4/6, or 6/4, maybe 14 and 41. The reference for 2367 comes in Space Seed, the first encounter with Khan. It is the year if they had come back in 100 years, which Spock expressed to Kirk, "and learn what crop has sprung from the seed you have planted", and then the episode closes.






Combined. I may have to edit something though. The "I" needs sacrificed.


----------



## kaya_9

You seem to talking (mostly) about how numerology relates/is connected to your personal life events in connection with the symbolism of the numbers themselves.

Observation/belief by Jung on synchronicity-

_The culmination of Jung's lifelong engagement with the paranormal is his theory of synchronicity, the view that the structure of reality includes a principle of acausal connection which manifests itself most conspicuously in the form of meaningful coincidences. Difficult, flawed, prone to misrepresentation, this theory none the less remains one of the most suggestive attempts yet made to bring the paranormal within the bounds of intelligibility. It has been found relevant by psychotherapists, parapsychologists, researchers of spiritual experience and a growing number of non-specialists. Indeed, Jung's writings in this area form an excellent general introduction to the whole field of the paranormal.



_


----------



## alasdairm

what 23, between this thread and others, you've posted about a huge range of numbers with special significance. you've "played with" or "had an affinity for" so many numbers.

indeed, to you, the digits 0 through 9 *all* seem to be special. given that, in this system we're using, every number comprises those digits, then it seems, to you, that any and every number is somehow special.

when every number is special, no number is special.

alasdair


----------



## Journyman16

What 23 - maybe you should try to astral travel. Nothing like getting out of body to redefine what is actually meaningful in your life. You might also find out why you have this affinity for significance in your life... :D


----------



## ForEverAfter

> what 23, between this thread and others, you've posted about a huge range of numbers with special significance. you've "played with" or "had an affinity for" so many numbers.
> 
> indeed, to you, the digits 0 through 9 all seem to be special. given that, in this system we're using, every number comprises those digits, then it seems, to you, that any and every number is somehow special.
> 
> *when every number is special, no number is special.*



...+1


----------



## swilow

Reminds of a primary school teacher I had who made great and persistent efforts to remind my class that, not only were _we_ all unique, everyone else was too. 



methamaniac said:


> gold and white (too)....
> color doesn't exist apart what your mind wants it to be.
> Wow "Color" Brain Games: http://youtu.be/Df1T3J6dgeU
> In Living Color   Brain Games   National Geograph…: http://youtu.be/GMpWC7tkf-A



Cheers for that, interesting stuff


----------



## ForEverAfter

Of course, though: we are, literally, all unique (in certain ways).
The variability of humans is considerably higher than the variability of (single digit) n u m b e r s.

...

I am special, damn it!


----------



## Ninae

I have an obsession for 3 and 5, especially 3, and sometimes like to count the letters of words and sentences on my fingers to see if they add up in 3. Otherwise, I just prefer odd numbers to even ones (the odd one out serves to unify the opposing polarities), and would feel uncomfortable if I had to write 4 paragraphs on a page (won't really happen). But it seems to be all for a sense of order and nothing superstitious.


----------



## Erikmen

My mind unconsciously synchronizes all days, months and names with colors. 
Everything I think has a different but constant color, meaning for example that January is always orange for no reason at all.
Same applies to everything else. Even Blue Light is not blue in my mind, it's actually some other color some degree of rose to red..


----------



## What 23

ForEverAfter said:


> Of course, though: we are, literally, all unique (in certain ways).
> The variability of humans is considerably higher than the variability of (single digit) n u m b e r s.
> 
> ...
> 
> I am special, damn it!



Perhaps in ways, but I don't see too many two headed people walking around.


----------



## kaya_9

....Tesla had a thing for 3, 6, and 9...said all the answers were in those numbers. He was a fascinating man.


----------



## What 23

I've been attracted to someone for many years now. Just yesterday I found that her name could have a sum of this number--227, if her last name, Grey, was Black White. I've been interested in numbers, and her, and have figured in numbers other times, but never this--Never thought to separate. With the timing around 2/27, when I was writing of it, and it was under certain scrutiny. 

I felt an extra attraction to her- it came alive around my seeing 4 in 23 and experimenting with the number forms, and then saw something I didn't see before. A letter, I think. But I don't know what it is.

Anyway, it is not always number... Numbers may be there, but perhaps aren't needed to tell a simple story/occurrence. 

I was going to meet someone new who I felt a connection to, but it was hurried and spontaneous to get a window with her... I wanted to pick up flowers, and had a single red and a single white in mind to give to her. No place was open in the timing, on the way. It was a stress before meeting her. It was raining a bit. She was nice to meet. We just talked in her car for a bit.

I got back in my car then after meeting with her, and checked my phone/Facebook almost immediately. Habit. This image had been posted by Chantelle Rose within the previous minute or so, it at the top of my feed.






The person I met was born on a solar eclipse, and came around another- also born on a solar eclipse's certain departure.

3, 6, 9 are definitely interesting. I was just going over it, too, and 3+6+9=18, which is important to Judaic tradition, and as well Germanic (9s), and others. 18 numerologically could also go back to 9. I'm sure there is a lot more that I don't know, or am neglecting. I'm curious what he (Tesla) thought.


----------



## What 23

Ninae said:


> I have an obsession for 3 and 5, especially 3, and sometimes like to count the letters of words and sentences on my fingers to see if they add up in 3. Otherwise, I just prefer odd numbers to even ones (the odd one out serves to unify the opposing polarities), and would feel uncomfortable if I had to write 4 paragraphs on a page (won't really happen). But it seems to be all for a sense of order and nothing superstitious.



I've also had an interest in these two, and together. At one time or another, I wouldn't deny being interested in just about every combination that I've approached... But I specifically remember 3 and 5. This is perhaps in part due to 5's resemblance to 2 (as certain mirrors). And it may lure me that E is the 5th letter, but also somewhat of a reverse of the 3 shape. Though different, similar. And by the same, E5 could be a mirror image of 23. And 5, also, I was going to say S but I was thinking snake I think and a guy on the show said "snakey".


----------



## Ninae

By the way, I also seem to have a thing for the number 23. 

For all my passwords, or my default password, I always use 23 as the number at the end. I just like the 20s and so I like 23 more than 22. I also like 27, as 7 is one of my favourite numbers, so it's a perfect number. I was also born on the 27th (don't think I could have been born on the 26th - I don't like 6s).


----------



## Ninae

Also, the numerolgy value of my name is 100 (divine favour).

I also like 10, 100, and 1000 as they are very perfect and complete numbers. For that reason I also dislike 9 (even if it adds up in 3) and 11, as the sense of imbalance is irritating. I quite like 99 as a number, though, as the repetition of the number 9 is quite powerful.


----------



## alasdairm

^ if you throw enough spaghetti at a wall, some of it is going to stick 

i get what you are saying, ninae, because i'm a little the same. i'll find (or make) patterns in occurrences of numbers. i think its some symptom of ocd.

there used to be this funny tale that went round my school when i was pretty young. it goes...

why are fire engines red?

because they have eight men and four wheels. eight plus four is twelve. twelve inches is the length of a ruler. one of the most famous rulers was queen mary. queen mary was a ship. ships sail the seas. in the seas are fishes and fishes have fins. the finns fought the russians and the the russian flag is red.

with all due respect, what 23, many of your posts read like this. tenuous and contrived connections. you could be operating on a different plane, connected to the universe in a way few of us will ever understand.

of you could just be spewing an unedited stream of consciousness which is is just nonsensical drivel...

alasdair


----------



## Ninae

I think it's mostly about order and proportion for me. I like proportion, and numbers and the number of things can be more or less proportionate, and if it's more proportionate it's like it creates a balance in my mind (only because I pay attention to it that way, I'm not obsessive about it).

It also has something to do with divine geometry, or ideal geometry. Mathematic formulas are used to create perfect symmetry and proportion in all forms of visual art and it definitely feels better to look at when these principles are followed (like the golden ration). It's like it creates a sense of order within yourself. 

I don't really attach much actual meaning to numbers but the sense of balance or imbalance is real.


----------



## Xorkoth

I am very partial to certain numbers too.  2 may be my favorite number because it's the root of all even numbers - half of all numbers (integers anyway) - and it represents the duality of existence to me.  2 is a very fundamental number.  I also like 6, 7, 12, 16, and really a lot of different random even numbers.  I am also attracted to 23.  For me it's because I have a very mathematical side of my brain and I automatically reduce numbers to ratios all the time, and the sense of, as Ninae said, balance in this is fascinating to me.


----------



## PORB

64.


----------



## swilow

^Ah yes, good point...


----------



## ForEverAfter

> why are fire engines red?
> 
> Because they have eight men and four wheels. Eight plus four is twelve. Twelve inches is the length of a ruler. One of the most famous rulers was queen mary. Queen mary was a ship. Ships sail the seas. In the seas are fishes and fishes have fins. The finns fought the russians and the the russian flag is red.



Hilarious.


----------



## Smoky

Ahh, Synchronicity and acasual connections. True or not? Something to ponder for sure… One of life's mysteries indeed. Just had one today

I once heard that _coincidences_ are God's way of remaining anonymous. Who knows… ?
(Not sure where I heard it)


----------



## Skinnerd

or does the human brain make patterns out of chaos?


----------



## ForEverAfter

or does chaos behave according to a pattern beyond our comprehension?


----------



## swilow

...I believe the human brain creates patterns out of 'chaotic' input or randomness. I feel that both my eyeballs and ears do this constantly with help from my brain. 

Whether there is an underlying/overarching pattern, I cannot say, but I feel sure there are patterns we cannot perceive all around us  Of course, I cannot and never will know this...


----------



## What 23

alasdairm said:


> why are fire engines red?



I read your post up until about here, at first. I was busy. A little later, I was forced to stop my car to let a red fire engine pass through the intersection. It had a big '23' on it. There weren't any others that day. None like this, in some time. To say I hadn't seen one in a long time would be a lie, but to say I hadn't seen one like this, crossing through making me stop in some time, '23', and me following after it passes/going the same way a ways, this is accurate. The engine had certain attention.

I had just got off the interstate. I was reflecting in the seconds leading up to hearing the sirens about an image I saw, of the female's, who had caught my eye years ago and has stayed in my consciousness, to be aware of... About how this image of hers looks to have a letter-symbol, and I just noticed it when I found things in numbers ("4" in "23"...). And about how I connected her with '227' in this timing, around 2/27, when 227 was called into scrutiny, my "connecting" with it (understandably, perhaps, in the context, it wasn't understood). How I felt her-- or something familiar to what I thought of her, prior to looking, was reflected on.

Perhaps I just can't share everything I want to, but I understand how some people's stuff may be read as such. How mine may at times to some. But again... It is probably from a lack of clear explanation, lacking all context and thought/feeling, and/or an audience that isn't really willing to work to understand anything, or be open, or can't... But I can't blame others for not getting it. Like I've said before... Sometimes I don't get it the same, and it is my experience. Validation of others is nice, but I get enough, through them, and my life. And sometimes people do get it... some.

Often the things like this 227 around talk of 227, and the 23 fire engine around memory of reading up to about that in your response's, that being my previous "fire engine" conscious noticing, I don't think what I do later, then. I take note of it, for the moment, because I'm on task-- I notice it and notice my experience... But I'm experiencing. But later, in review, in testing, I put it together certainly, and I realize that you mentioned and it was about all I noticed, "fire engine", then later I heard then saw this fire engine 23, with thought of this person in time, and a thought of a symbol(s)/letter. 
Oh. Her hair is red. :D 

----

On 23 and that intersection, a week ago or so I saw an ambulance from the same station, '23'... it must be right there with my exit onto 31, going to 135 (just saying). 

That night I had another on my mind. I had just stopped with another who I had sex with for two nights... And had this feeling of realization that I was in love with someone else, and I wasn't being faithful to myself. Not that I am hard on myself about it. I just notice. But I saw 23 on an ambulance that was parked there in the lot by the road at the intersection, and made my turn. I then noticed I was behind a car with the number 159 on the plate, which is a number of her name, which I associate with it. Letters were something that I forget. But I remember 159. As it happened also with my thoughts of one, I can see a resonance in these two experiences. These two have confused me. Love has confused me, in ways. I've gone a bit mad.

This one also has red hair...


----------



## ForEverAfter

You will find connections wherever you want to find them.


----------



## alasdairm

^ my point precisely. especially when the connections are so tenuous.

alasdair


----------



## swilow

ForEverAfter said:


> You will find connections wherever you want to find them.



I think that 'true' synchronicity would be that which arises without being sought...?


----------



## Ninae

My idea of synchrinocity isn't really numbers and things like that but more when things happen in your life to correlate with and influence other things.

Like, two years ago I got into my first physical benzo withdrawal, I was in delirium and shaking, etc. and both my dad and my landord showed up at the same time, who didn't use to be there, and gave me a really hard time even though I should have been hosptalised.

After that, there were a lot of meaningful synchronities that went on for a really long time. I took it to mean I couldn't go on with the life I was living or it would get worse, and it did get worse.


----------



## swilow

^I'm not sure that is synchronicity (dad + landlord thing) as much as actually coinciding unconnected events. Its the after-the-fact colouring in that makes these events seem more profound then they may be.



			
				Nin said:
			
		

> ...and it did get worse.



...but did it then get better? You seem to be doing well these days   I hope you are.


----------



## Ninae

I'm a pillar of sobriety.


----------



## What 23

willow11 said:


> I think that 'true' synchronicity would be that which arises without being sought...?



I think most look for meaning in their lives. If you think that I'm seeking to force something with these experiences, or that I'm forcing it, then you don't get it. I experience them, and remember certain things, and go over them later, often. Although, you don't ever seem to get it, and neither does alasdair. He can't even seem to process why me with my history with 23 might say "hmm" when the only fire engine I saw had this number after I read basically "fire engine" of him. That I hadn't seen any other fire engines in awhile. That it came in certain timing, and also with certain thought.

You/many seem to lack a certain way of thinking, or something. I don't know, but it is as if something is missing. I don't know. You (or alasdair in his way, or some others) don't process it.

Ninae, its not always numbers with me, either, that I know of. And numbers themselves can be other symbols perhaps.


----------



## Ninae

I didn't seek out being hit by benzo withdrawal, my dad, and my landlord at the same time.


----------



## alasdairm

i get it. i process it. i understand it.

i just disagree with it.

pretty straightforward.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

Considering your examples that you often write in referencing mine, no, its obvious you don't get it. 

As said, the reason may be my fault in part. Maybe I'm not communicating as best as I can. Another is that what is missing is first hand experience-- It is difficult revealing the whole that I am, the background.

You "disagree". You don't have enough information. That you feel like you have to get a word in on everyone's personal experiences... I don't know, but frankly it seems arrogant that you think you're even qualified. Even if I was in your shoes, having said the bit about fire-truck and a guy-me or you said guess what number was on the fire-truck I saw (say 23)? ...If that happene I would think it would be enough to say "hmm. Ha.". But you, as always, refuse anything that might work against your agenda. Everything with you is an argument, or you have some choice word or phrase to add to things. Hammer nail. Mundane... What else...


----------



## Birc0014

What 23 you may want to take a glance at this 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15949520


----------



## What 23

Wow. Just wow. What an insight the dopees of bluelight have provided me with. Diagnosing me with mental disorders again. Assuming my recall is false. Yes. Its obvious that's the reason. I'm 32 with an IQ of 125-130, and have better memory than most. I remember my credit card numbers, social security, etc. I don't have fucking dementia.


----------



## Birc0014

or frontal lobe damage?


----------



## Birc0014

So you are able to recall all your personal #s but cant remember your own IQ score? 5pts is a pretty significant spread...


----------



## What 23

IQ fluctuates. It can change through the day, and through life. Testing accurately is difficult, and controversial, what it is good for. I've had scores ranging from 115-145. I'm looking toward the average. Once again, someone who is obviously not qualified to make any judgments is using his mouth... Or hands. Ya see what I deal with. Buncha fucking professionals I tell you.


----------



## Birc0014

No one diagnosed you but Im tempted to


----------



## What 23

And yes. Haha. It must be frontal lobe damage. There are just massive amounts of football and 'futbol' players claiming to see numbers and synchronicity.

Wait-- What? You're tempted to? Golly-gee. How about that?

Let's be fair. I did play soccer from age 9 or so to 19. I headed the ball multiple times, which probably killed some brain cells-- in fact it is a concern over soccer/football. I was also kicked in the head a couple of times. I had two surgeries where my head was cut into behind the ear to remove a tumor, which was in the mastoid. Then I received radiation. On my head.

Anyways, through life I've sustained some damage. But I highly doubt that you could diaganose me with anything over the internet. Even if you were a doctor, you would if you were any good, know that you needed to make a good assessment, and even doctors only call things certain things as part of the diagnostic to treat them. I don't need treatment. What I need are non-assholes in my life, and open minded people. Often times those who would actually be qualified to make such an assessment as you suggest are some of those more open minded people. IME. Plenty of highly educated people experience synchronicity. There's a Jungian psychologist dude in the other forum that I post on, who has written books on the subject. And others. High functioning people, many of them. But here, bluelight is a place where we can speak of astral projection with a straight face, but subjects like this? Go see a psychiatrist you brain damaged, demented person. Your perception is all wrong.


----------



## Birc0014

I never suggested you were a brain damaged, demented person. The fact you had a tumor removed from your brain might however help to explain some of the intense feelings of oneness, or sychronicity, you have experienced. Brain surgery to remove a tumor certainly qualifies as brain damage, the brain scan suggestion was simply that, a suggestion. Maybe it might help to shed some light on these experiences you are having.

No one is diminishing you personally so dont take insult where there is none. You are obviously an intelligent kid looking for answers, I would encourage you to continue to do so.


----------



## What 23

It wasn't in my brain. And I'm actually not one of those "all is one" types, even if I am. I mean I don't really see another way. According to the most popular model(s), we all began as one. And in order to witness things, I think that they need to be in accord with and within the same system as me. They are part of the same.

But I'm also really divided... And as those in CE&P know, a racist. I desire for Africa not to flood into Europe. I don't consider the populations-- the natural populations to be equal at all points. 

I do feel a certain oneness, but also as if I'm piloting this body. That I am just kind of a tenant, or that this is simulated, sort of. 

Perhaps oneness and separation can exist simultaneously. My ex and I broke up... I wanted to have a race realist conversation with her, and she like any liberal leftist and social justice warrior automatically assumed I was being hateful, and a white supremacist (what else can a white guy with questions about race and family groups be?). An argument occurred where she then claimed Blacks were more evolved than Whites. I hated where it had gone, as I simply wanted an honest discussion, like the kind why African Americans get 230 points credit for SAT scores on admissions to schools where East Asians get docked 50 points, is answered, or discussed openly. Why they commit more crime, disproportionate. But no. Avoid. Suppress. Run away. Its too darn uncomfortable. 

Anyways, I was stung by a bee that Friday, before (argument was Saturday) while building a fence at a defense training facility. I'm hypersensitive to bee venom, which means my body's defenses went hyper and I had a big reaction to a foreign presence. The next day I was to build her fence at her house. My arm was super swollen and my heart was beating funny. That night I talked about race. For the first time. The diversity of humans exists because of natural boundaries. We broke up around race, fences, defences. That argument. To me it all fits together. It fits that I brought a movie when I first met her, where the guy wears a mask, and falls in love with a girl who mimes and wears masks. And at her the initials of first names of girls I had been with, with her, was MASK. I didn't know it then. And when I did know it later-after, it resonated with my facial pain that I had experienced for years, and other things. ...That I later found was symptoms of hypersensitivities to food, mainly milk at the time (defenses). And the girls resonated with my mom/whatever my mom resonates with (milk), with me.

But, oneness, the concept, needs separation. True diversity needs separation.

We build fences to keep things out/in. Masks keep things out/in. Also act as disguise. Or to evoke fear.

...Then it is synchronicity to me that we broke up right around labor day... It perhaps being the first day apart. From mother, as they resonate (perhaps, yes). And I had sex with someone that night- first person with in over a year, besides the ex, and she started her period, bleeding on me.

Labor day. Mother. Period/reproduction.

Speaking of memory, we began to see each other on memorial day weekend, the previous year, my ex and I. The next that I'd meet in person that I'd fall for after her has a birthday of May 30th (labor day-ish-- I may have met her--My ex on her birthday), and also had certain resonance for me with mother.. 

And those as MASK, those were all who I had relationships with and considered marriage to. The first one's birthday is July 2nd (K), and the last ones is July 1st (M). I've considered this--Wondered. One night say nothing. But at least I'm going to open and say at best, I don't know, but it interests me, and it among other things I still look at.

This isn't all information, that may pertain to synchronicity.

Ahh... The ex. I guess I can add this without branching too far. When I went to see her the final time to try to just talk (she always avoided anything difficult-- I wanted to fix things/try to work through... She wanted to talk about it "later" which never came), she wouldn't talk. She made excuses. Her excuse that she couldn't talk was that she needed to go give keys (lock, and unlock, boundaries/limitation) to her dad.

What I had when I was younger was a cholesteatoma, and the operation was a modified wall down mastoidectomy, I think. The disease set itself up in spongy architecture that exists in the mastoid (behind ear) bone, so that part of that bone needed to be removed, along with the ear drum, much of the canal, and two out of three of the bones. Later on I had things reconstructed. It was very close to the brain, but wasn't in the brain. The radiation I've wondered if it could have effected the temporal lobe or something, but it was a very controlled dose(s). Even still, I've seen how injury/illness ties in, and to me having radiation effect me in some way, or other trauma, wouldn't invalidate my experience.


----------



## ForEverAfter

> But I'm also really divided... And as those in CE&P know, a racist. I desire for Africa not to flood into Europe. I don't consider the populations-- the natural populations to be equal at all points.



Okay...
You're a self-declared racist, now, too?
Or, was that a joke?

...

Re: all the synchronicity stuff you've been going on about... You clearly don't realize / can't admit that you have an altered perspective of reality. Just so you know, you come across like an atypical toothless lunatic pushing a shopping mall around a train station parking lot. Your long rambling posts about your past littered with numerological conspiracies, that you justify posting publicly by (either consciously or sub-consciously) framing them with "magic" are about as interesting as a morbidly drunk person who doesn't watch the news discussing international politics...

You come across as though you are experiencing some form of psychosis, honestly.
That is not an attack. I've been there. I've experienced what you're experiencing.
I urge you to consider this and consider seeking help, before it gets out of hand.

On a another note:
You need to get over that chick that you're going on and on about.
It's really sad... and bordering on creepy (elements of internet stalking).

...

I suspect - unfortunately - that there's no point saying any of this to you.
For your sake, though, I hope that a part of you hears me... and this resonates.

You've got close to a dozen people, in this thread alone, concerned about your mental health.
Maybe that's a sign that something is wrong?

(It's funny with all your pattern recognition abilities that you, seemingly, can't recognize the pattern in this thread.
Either that, or you chose not to see this one... and, instead, chose to see others.)

If you're taking drugs, I urge you to stop for a while.
Just stop and see what happens.

-FEA


----------



## What 23

Honestly... You're going to tell me what is real? Really? Since when was that figured out? 

You can't even prove to me that you are conscious. I can't prove to you that I am.

My pouring over details of my past, my love life, I understand how it can sound. Even I have trouble with it-- The desire I have for some. Desire. My telling/admitting is, or can be embarrassing. To post a picture, to show a picture of a crush/love and say, unabashed, "I'm in love with this girl/these girls/I have a crush and I don't care what anyone thinks", with a smile. To admit that I am weak. You think I should follow the insecure thoughts. The ones that say "well- wow, I'm just crazy",  or "I'm just obsessed", for having these thoughts, considerations... Attention paid. 
I can see how my speaking of these females, my desire, can make one squeamish, or embarrassed for me. I understand.

I still face many things like they are problems to be solved, or puzzles. Something to figure out. A way to connect/place myself, obviously I would factor in what I... Pay attention to. What has captured that attention. I ask why. I use examples. I cross reference... Yada. Trying to find my path, or where I want to go. Trying to learn.

As for drug use, I don't use many drugs. I use marijuana, mainly. Very occasionally-- it has been a long time-- I use psychedelics. I have long periods of sobriety, and I enjoy them. I've considered the states of consciousness in sobriety to be interesting on their own. I love to dream (and the recall of them is better without drugs like marijuana). Multiple people on this forum over the years have accused me, numerous times, while I have been sober for many months, of being on a meth binge. May be the often high/fluctuating dopamine and other neurotransmitters, due to COMT, MAOA, VDR, and perhaps the involvement of other mutations, which may cause elevated levels, and sometimes drops. But it is my dragon to ride. It has advantages.

Please, don't tell me you care. Please. It is bullshit. We are all totally selfish, and you have nothing invested in me to care. You're only stroking yourself/others here. I may have issues, but they are deeper than you know, or that your words show respect/consideration for.


----------



## kaya_9

I have had several synchs-the one besides the guide-in which I clearly saw personal meaning in the _moment.._nothing to do with numbers-but something I understood as having personal meaning in my path of spiritual understanding....an _immediate_ CLICK...realization/satori whatever you want to term it. That is what I believe sychs actually are. 

They can happen often or just once in a while...depends on how you See.


----------



## ForEverAfter

> My pouring over details of my past, my love life, I understand how it can sound. Even I have trouble with it-- The desire I have for some. Desire. My telling/admitting is, or can be embarrassing. To post a picture, to show a picture of a crush/love and say, unabashed, "I'm in love with this girl/these girls/I have a crush and I don't care what anyone thinks", with a smile. To admit that I am weak. You think I should follow the insecure thoughts. The ones that say "well- wow, I'm just crazy", or "I'm just obsessed", for having these thoughts. Considerations. Attention paid.



I'm not telling you to embrace insecurity... I'm suggesting that maybe it's time to grow up and stop pining over girls and posting pictures of them on the internet behind their back. (Do you think they'd feel comfortable with what you're posting?)

It is not insecure to process your pain and attempt to move on.
On the contrary, this is how we grow. 
It shows strength... not weakness.



> Multiple on this forum have accused me, numerous times, while I have been sober for many months, of being on a meth binge.



You sound like a meth addict and/or someone experiencing psychosis.



> Please, don't tell me you care. Please. It is bullshit. We are all totally selfish, and you have nothing invested in me to care. You're only stroking yourself/others here. I may have issues, but they are deeper than you know, or that your words show respect for.



I do care. The fact that you think nobody cares about anyone is revealing.
There are always selfish reasons for actions, but that doesn't mean that actions are entirely selfish.

For example, I don't want my mother to die because I would be sad.
But, also, I don't want her to die because my father would be sad.

You sound really, really broken.
You're misinterpreting my post.
I'm not "stroking" myself.

This is a harm reduction forum.
In my opinion, you need help.

I'm sorry for telling you that you sound unstable, but you do.
Sometimes it is cruel to be kind...
What am I supposed to do?
Nothing?

If I see someone lying, face down, on the pavement... What do I do? 
1) Nothing, Because, what, doing the right thing means I can pat myself on the back later?
Or 2) Nothing, because doing something to help someone else means I'm elevating myself above them?

That's not the world I live in.



Marijuana is a drug.
You should stop smoking for a while, IMO.


----------



## What 23

Yes, 9.8 out of 10 people in Saudi Arabia are Muslims, therefore .2% of them must be wrong. 

You are not qualified to say I am experiencing psychosis.

The pictures I post are public, or were found in places where anyone could see them, in public areas. The picture I posted recently was from a 'making of' folder, to start-- public, for a film. And, she is a stripper/exotic dancer, that gets paid money to take her clothes off for complete strangers.

What about pictures of celebrities? Do you pirate shows? Who owns those images? Do you look at the news, with pictures of people, on the news? This is my news. These are my celebrities.

It honestly just seems I'm out of the comfort zone of a lot of people. Boo hoo.

I get what you mean, still, about posting images... Just saying. I withhold imaging one, because it makes me very embarrassed/uncomfortable. And frequently cover the other, certainly.

What about art that we use? I love to display art that I like... But it really bothers me if I can t credit the author. But sometimes I can't. Even though the images are public, I'd like to ask her... But it has been so long since I've talked to her.

Grow up, though? I also talk about males. Friends. Friends I still talk to. Like my best friend has her name (reversed), her- the one I posted images of. I remember their birthdays. I pay attention. I listen. I try to put it together. It is not just girls, but being that many times I'm a walking erection, they have been of certain interest.


----------



## ForEverAfter

> Yes, 9.8 out of 10 people in Saudi Arabia are Muslims, therefore .2% of them must be wrong.



Why do you think people are reacting the way they are?
(You missed a decimal place, by the way.)



> You are not qualified to say I am experiencing psychosis.



I didn't diagnose you.



> The pictures I post are public, or were found in places where anyone could see them, in public areas.



It's still creepy/childish.



> It honestly just seems I'm out of the comfort zone of a lot of people. Boo hoo.



It has nothing to do with my comfort zone.
You're posting a bunch of rambling self-indulgent crap on a public website.
From a purely selfish perspective, it's boring and you're hijacking the thread.
I've hijacked many threads. It isn't the end of the world.

If you want to say this stuff to yourself in the mirror, then nobody will react.
If you make declarations on a public forum, then you have to expect a reaction.
It is entirely up to you whether or not you ignore those reactions.
But, you can always learn something from another perspective.
(If you're willing to.)


----------



## What 23

Oi. Right I did mess up on the decimal place.

And yes, creepy. I deal with that.

If it is boring to you, stop engaging with me. It is that simple. If you don't have interest in the discussion, stop picking a fight. If you do, but think my contributions are "boring", take it another direction. You don't have to respond to me. There are others here who also have shared experience or thoughts, who you may be able to have a discussion with, or somehow base from... Or just add your own thoughts, to take it whatever direction you wish.

I'm not hijacking. This thread would be buried if it weren't for me (not meant in an egotist way or anything... Just that it gets buried and I bump it). I like to share/discuss, and sometimes I think that now I have a story that won't illicit the typical response that I've grown accustomed to on this forum, so I come back and write it, and then get the same responses of (many) people who don't get it, and they make a point of letting me know.
Still, I try.

I'm not a great talker, though. Perhaps that's ironic. In person, I can't coordinate words very well. I'm "quiet". I am a nodder, a smiler, a "yes", "I know what you mean", "I dunno", "I know right"- type of guy, largely. I literally stumble when I talk. I stuttered and had a speech impediment (S) as a child. My brother still stutters and is 40. I avoid it by planning my words out and keeping things simple. It still happens. I don't think most people know. I just go slow, at times, beyond the basics. Planning. In person, these conversations happen way differently. But I have a hard time telling stories, or etc., details. It could extend here.


----------



## kaya_9

wow


----------



## ForEverAfter

I'm not starting a fight.



> I'm also really divided... And as those in CE&P know, a racist. I desire for Africa not to flood into Europe. I don't consider the populations-- the natural populations to be equal at all points.



I feel like you lost whatever credibility you had, when you declared yourself a racist on a public international / multicultural forum.



> If it is boring to you, stop engaging with me. It is that simple.



Stop hijacking threads. Nobody is interested in your rambling stream of consciousness.
This thread wouldn't be buried without you. It is that simple.

...

I get the impression that you're not going to listen to this, or anything else that anybody has to say, so I'm not going to repeat myself. I've said what I have to say. There's not much more I can do.


----------



## What 23

I make one or two posts a day. My average is about 3 for Bluelight.

I'm not sure why I do it here.

If you look, you may see for the last time, I bumped it, per alasdair's words, 3 months and 9 days after the last post. And I believe I bumped it before. Perhaps you're right, though. It is very possible that someone may have bumped it.

I don't hate people, I just see the entire thing as messed up right now, with "all in one" culture. It is weakness in very large regions... Instability, leading people to certain stability. And they are different cultures, and different people. In America I don't mind the same. I consider this an experiment. I don't experience territorial feelings about here, quite... Unless it is an increasing Islamic population, perhaps. But Europe, racial plays as well. Because they are immigrating into there, and a lot of times not integrating. It isn't a trickle, or even a small stream. Waves of people have come in. Natives don't have as many children. These new people do. The population is being replaced, in areas-- This is the trend. Populations that are with heritage in those places, may fade. And they are often forced to accept people. And their liberal-left mindset or programming makes them roll over and accept it. They're all too afraid of being called a racist or Hitler or something... So I'm just coming out and saying yea, I'm a racist, to a degree. I don't hate, but just saying that never convinces anyone. But I don't see all interaction as good.

I have reflected on what has been brought by Europe. The industrial revolution, and the U.S. Imperialism, Capitalism... Information age-computing. Not all all good. Lots of world killing stuff. Reckless. Experimental.

I consider that 60,000+ years of separation didn't just produce generally different eyes traits, skull form, skin pigmentation, musculature, center of gravity, hormone levels, even sound of voice... That we are different. I don't know what all the differences mean, ultimately, for the potentials, but I know that European civilization(s), as it became, attracts people from all around. I'm not sure if it is ultimately good or bad, for it, for the world. I feel a sense of wanting to protect family, when I think of the growing populations of outsiders, there. I feel the same if Japan were being taken over in this way. I would support their right to the land they have called home-- I would respect their certain balance. Nobody took a survey in European countries and asked people if they wanted to accept a stream of migrants, who have different religions, who would spark new laws, and take over neighborhoods. Business took over and imported people. It was advertised for people to migrate. The system is not sustainable, as is, I don't think

People support Kurdistan... Why not European peoples rights to self determination? This has been shoved down their throats. Most people are a little bit "racist". Oxytocin, which facilitates bonding, when highest in females (in a certain point in their cycle) ellicits higher "racist" feelings, it has been reported. We want to feel like we belong somewhere. Are safe, with like-kind. Its been shown that oxytocin can make people show very little empathy for foreign people. It isn't even race, when the circuitry gets down to levels. But certainly it is the same when it gets to "race".

...Many times I wish I didn't have, or could override the response. So it isn't as if I don't keep it in check. But "race" and things can be barriers... But in ways I think it warrants some attention.


----------



## Ninae

It is an issue of concern that indigienous Europeans are on their way to becoming a minority. In Wales the indigienous white population is already in a minority and it looks like the UK will soon be out-numbered by immigrant groups. This isn't just a racial issue, it's even more a cultural issue, in that the culture that has built and belongs to that area of the world is on its way to being wiped out.


----------



## ForEverAfter

Cultural and racial unity is a good thing, IMO.
Like it or not, that is the trend - globally.
And, it's not going to change.



> *their liberal-left mindset or programming makes them roll over and accept it.* They're all too afraid of being called a racist or Hitler or something... So I'm just coming out and saying yea, I'm a racist, to a degree.



What do you suggest "they" do?



> I feel a sense of wanting to protect family, when I think of the growing populations of outsiders, there.



Protect families from what?


----------



## What 23

An alien invasion. I don't know. It is quite the predicament for the current generations. The heart wants to not do uncomfortable things, but the mind thinks...

I would like our exchanges to be more balanced. As I've said in some other posts, elsewhere probably in CE&P, I also see that it is the economic system that leads to this or it is tied. Its tied to colonialism/imperialism, and the presence of European influence in other countries. The culture has been exported around. Not to say their own began "there". But certainly it can find identity there more than outsiders can. Not that these countries are the only destinations. And I don't hate migrants. I really dislike the mass migration and forced "diversity", but also the neighborhoods and places that basically become foreign, in ones home. It may seem interesting... I find it interesting, but... I don't know.

As for multiracialism, I'm mixed--I am of multiple branchings over time, but I am a realist. When it comes down to it, I don't want this unique recent collection/branching of the human tree to be drowned out, in whatever way. I don't really want it to happen in Japan, either. Its uncomfortable to think about. 

Anyways. I was using this fact of my seeing division (to illustrate), that I'm divided (and divided over that) on "one-ness" (and as I wrote "one" Donna on that 70s show said "one").


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> That you feel like you have to get a word in on *everyone's* personal experiences...


everyone's? what a ridiculous exaggeration. when you have to just fabricate nonsense to make your point, you have no point.


What 23 said:


> But you, as always, refuse anything that might work against your agenda.


oh. haha. that's pretty funny.

*yet again*,  i've said it many times here and elsewhere and i'll say it again because you're obviously having trouble hearing it.

*you might be right and i might be wrong.
i might be right and you might be wrong.
we might both be wrong.*

where is the close-minded, arrogance in that? you're the one who seems to have trouble accepting that there may be another simpler, less mystical explanation for what you're seeing.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> ...I'm divided (and divided over that) on "one-ness" (and as I wrote Donna on that 70s show said "one").


but she didn't say "_oneness_", did she? now _that_ would have been interesting.

"_one_" is the 31st most commonly used word in english (out of over a million).

alasdair


----------



## What 23

They were stoned. She said one, when I wrote one. I meant to write that, but perhaps yes.

It was a ridiculous exaggeration.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> They were stoned.


what difference does that make?


What 23 said:


> It was a ridiculous exaggeration.


something on which we finally agree 

alasdair


----------



## What 23

Nothing... I was thinking "oneness". ...But perhaps so, if she said that.


----------



## alasdairm

What 23 said:


> But perhaps so, if she said that.


which she didn't.

alasdair


----------



## What 23

You are correct.


----------



## ebola?

Browsing over the last two pages, it looks like you guys don't want to talk about synchronicity anymore.  That's fine.  If you want to reengage the topic, feel free to start a new thread (as the weight of our collective history in this one is degrading discussion).

ebola


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

*Just had an amazing dream, I am quite sure telepathy was involved!*

I'm going to keep this short. Quite short. Anyway, I just had a dream which I think was supposed to have taken place in the mental institution I was in and I was with these people, most of whom had died hair (I think). They wanted me to listen to a song. The song was "I Don't Want To Die" by The Hollywood Undead. After that, all these voices started saying "I don't want to be stuck in this museum!". That part scared me awake. I'm pretty sure that was not the intention of what they were saying. I kind of want to go back to sleep for a bit and see if I can dream some more.

Let's see if any interesting numbers are generated by this post. I won't spam, I'll just make a note afterward followed by an update and a statement about whether or not I see any other number patterns that someone else can look for themselves.

Okay, I get the number 8 from 18 and 7 from 37 for the time of the post. Another 7 and another 8 because it is post #5,037. 5+3=8 and 7=7. Obviously I get a #1 since it is the first post in the thread. 18+37=55. 55/11=5 18/3=6. 37=9*4+1

Okay, the edit was submitted at 18:45. 1+8=9 and 4+5=9. 9+9=18. 18/3=6  18+45=63. 63/9=7

And the final edit was done at 18:49. 18+49=66 and 66/11=6. 4+9=13, like the 13 commandments I made. I was always told 13 was an unlucky number.
1+8+4+9=22 and 22/2=11. So yes, more numbers fitting the pattern were generated by this post.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Just had another dream that seems to be related. The first part was where I for some reason put drugs, mostly weed, on the bed in my raccoon's room and he ate them and was dying from an overdose. But he did not die. But when I went back, there was another one in there. At first I thought it meant I was making zombies. Then I found this tub of water with a doll in it and the doll wanted to die because she was making other people kill themselves. I think someone (maybe me) told her she was not doing it. She said she just wanted to have friends. There were other toys floating in the water. I pulled them all out.

Then someone said "It is time for this motherfucker to go back to school!".

Posted at 23:21. 2+3+2+1=8
Post # 5,039. 5+3+9=17


----------



## Ninae

You're just having fun with us now, right?
Or are you the kind who really put "crazy" in the board?


----------



## swilow

I'm not exactly following this. You began by recounting this dream and then suddenly start talking about numbers. Can you elaborate a bit more regarding their connections? The dream does not seem at all telepathic.

I'm gonna find our insane sychronicity thread and put this is there.


----------

